# 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Singing "ChaChaLaLa"



## Clique

wwe.com said:


> As the WWE Universe held its collective breath, Cena jettisoned The People’s Champion into the cool New Jersey sky with an Attitude Adjustment. A three-count later and redemption was his.
> 
> The bout — and Rock’s reign — was over, but the evening was not yet, as Cena recovered from the initial shock of his victory to share a heartfelt, private exchange with The People’s Champion in the ring. In the ultimate gesture of sportsmanship, Cena yielded the spotlight one final time to his potentially greatest foe, saluting The Great One as he strode back to the locker room in defeat. Proving himself as gracious a loser as he is a champion, The Rock ceded the final moments of WrestleMania 29 to the triumphant new champion.
> 
> Quite simply, John Cena has finally beaten The Rock. But, of course, next comes the question that every man must face when he scales his personal mountaintop:
> 
> Now what?


*Discuss the fallout from WrestleMania 29.*









​


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yey Cena's 'champ is here' promo and Rock respecting him. Can't wait.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yay! Cena is champ again! Can't wait to hear those magical words "The champ is HERE!" Kill me now.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena beats taker and ends the streak.


----------



## Defei

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shit both HHH and Cena will be on RAW. Both of them gonna get heavily booed lol. 

Could be fun show.


----------



## MDizzle

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Yey Cena's 'champ is here' promo and Rock respecting him. Can't wait.


No need to tune in for the first 20 minutes of RAW tomorrow. Between the promo and recaps, I think it's covered.


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit incoming.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Should be interesting to see what they do with Rock, Punk & Brock.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

looking forward to THE CHAMPS promo and heyman/punk/lesnar.


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, 5/6 of tonight's triple main event card are potentially off t.v. for the time being, with Cena being the only exception. There was no build up of anybody else to take over. Who does face John Cena take on now? Henry? Yawn. Shield? Been there done that. Show? Done 27 times already. Babyface Ryback/Orton/Sheamus? Not interesting.

Way to be, "Creative".


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No BORK, Trips, or Taker advertised. Back to reality after next week when Rock gets ready to be that beast Hercules. 

LOL


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena seems to be able to kick out of everyone elses finishers multiple times, but once you get hit wih 1 or two atitude adjustments its over for you. Cena should realistically never lose again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

and so begins the aftermath of shitmania


----------



## Maveo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What happens to The Shield?


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

More happy go lucky Cena. That'll equal RATINGZ!!!! :side:


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena will probably AA all three members of the Shield at the same time.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Maveo said:


> What happens to The Shield?


"Good Question" :cena2


----------



## llamadux

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



rbhayek said:


> Cena will probably AA all three members of the Shield at the same time.


This most likely. 
Cena has three people left to bury- the shield, Taker and Big E.
I don't count Rybotch since he lost all his matches and Royal Rumble to Cena in the end.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

May skip this just so I can skip the segments I will hate. Corny Cena promo being the number one item on the list.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Raw after Wrestlemania always manages to spring at least one surprise. Sometimes I anticipate this more than Wrestlemania itself. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I' m more entertained by a part time rock than a full time cena. I am gonna tune in tomorrow night an watch Rock give his farewell promo and tune in at the extreme rules pay pee view if he still plans on working it. Other than that no one on this roster is worth my time and money.


----------



## Defei

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> No BORK, Trips, or Taker advertised. Back to reality after next week when Rock gets ready to be that beast Hercules.
> 
> LOL



What? HHH and the Rock are advertised.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Cena and Triple H are going to get shitted on tomorrow. It's not even a question of if anymore, it's a matter of how badly. It's going to be smark central tomorrow, and the WWE will feel their cynical wrath.*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I am praying The Shield doesn't end up interrupting John Cena only for The Rock to come out and announce he will be teaming with Cena to take on The Shield. STAY THE FUCK AWAY.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's either going to a great show tomorrow night or a whole lot of fuckery


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God...I can already see Cena doing a promo tomorrow saying how much he "Respects" The Rock and it's going to be absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait for the cena segment where he does his champ is here shit, crowd boos him mercilessly, he does the :cena3 face, and the next feud he will dominate begins


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Cena and Triple H are going to get shitted on tomorrow. It's not even a question of if anymore, it's a matter of how badly. It's going to be smark central tomorrow, and the WWE will feel their cynical wrath.*


Wwe monkey's in the truck can edit out the boo's. They will make Cena look amazing.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Defei said:


> What? HHH and the Rock are advertised.


I know Rock is. Thats why I said back to reality after next when Rock is gone for Hercules.

Didn't know about Trips.

But still, no one for next week regardless.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WhyMe123 said:


> Wwe monkey's in the truck can edit out the boo's. They will make Cena look amazing.


If they knew how to do that we wouldn't even know that Cena is hated by most of the audiences.

Anyway, WrestleMania is over, which means they better stop their bullshit and start making new stars again. Yeah, right. Hopefully they start airing Wyatt vignettes.


----------



## x78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If you're going to the show tomorrow, take a roll of toilet paper to throw at Cena. I'm being serious, fans in the 90's wouldn't have tolerated this shit and there's no reason today's crowd should be any different. If you really feel strongly about Cena then don't just sit there booing like a bitch, fill the ring with garbage WCW style during his segments.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they wouldve edited the booes out of Wrestlemania lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ahh yes. Bray Wyatt vignettes please.


----------



## ric6y

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

toilet paper to throw at Cena LET'S GO​


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WhyMe123 said:


> Wwe monkey's in the truck can edit out the boo's. They will make Cena look amazing.


It's a live show. I don't think they can. It's not like Smackdown where Del Rio somehow gets bigger pops than prime Austin, but gets crickets at WM in front of a bigger crowd.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That toilet paper idea would be godly.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cena :cena2 :cena3 :cena4

IT'S GONE BE A CENA PARTY ALL NIGHT BAYBAAAAY!

I'm anticipating all the boos to come full force. The open stadium kind of muffled the crowd, but it's definitely going to be loud on RAW.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Clique said:


> ​


----------



## TAR

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let's hope someone straight off the bat challenges Cena at EC before he can even celebrate the title win in a disgusting promo


----------



## pagi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dreading the possibility of Rock retiring tomorrow night. That would really suck.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



pagi said:


> Dreading the possibility of Rock retiring tomorrow night. That would really suck.


Not happening.

Although the ending to Wrestlemania was a strange one regarding The Rock, there is no way he is going to retire with Wrestlemania 30 coming up.

Although saying that, with Cena/Taker presumably going on next year which WILL main event, I imagine if The Rock does retire at WM30, he'd have wanted to go out in the main event, so I don't know.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm fucking impressed he won retaining his face status, damn I'm gonna try to become a Cena fan because if I still dislike him it gonna be a brutal torture to watch WWE... may gonna turn a TNA enthusiastic if I fail


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Inb4 Cena drops the title the very next night after WrestleMania on RAW :cena2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



pagi said:


> Dreading the possibility of Rock retiring tomorrow night. That would really suck.


With tonight's ending, he gave off retirement vibes but he might stick around til next year. Unless their planning Rock/Cena III at ER, I think we'll see Rock come out to congratulate Cena on his victory and the Shield attacks him which sets up a tag team match with Cena against the Shield at ER.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not happening.
> 
> Although the ending to Wrestlemania was a strange one regarding The Rock, there is no way he is going to retire with Wrestlemania 30 coming up.
> 
> Although saying that, with Cena/Taker presumably going on next year which WILL main event, I imagine if The Rock does retire at WM30, he'd have wanted to go out in the main event, so I don't know.


I thought the long standing rumor was Rock/Brock. 

No way that could follow Cena/Taker.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



checkcola said:


> I thought the long standing rumor was Rock/Brock.
> 
> No way that could follow Cena/Taker.


I think that is what we all want to be honest. I mean who else is big enough for The Rock? There is literally no one.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Luckily some anime and Game of Thrones watched some of the bitter taste of that Wrestlemania main event result out of my mouth but damn that was the worst possible result for me. My order of preference in how that match turns out 
1. Rock Wins 
2. Cena turns heel and wins 
3.Sweet death 
4.Cena wins clean ushering in a new era of Cena bullshit. 
Not looking forward to Raw at all.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

But I def see this being the last RAW for a while for me. Not for anything crazy either. Just dont see my intrest growing for any reason. We shall see what tonight holds though.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



pagi said:


> Dreading the possibility of Rock retiring tomorrow night. That would really suck.


The ending of the PPV gave that vibe but I think they did it as a way to get out of the negative reaction Cena got. Rock/Brock is too big not to do in this current run and Heyman even started to give teasers on twitter a few weeks ago. Rock/Brock is happening at WM30 IMO, after that show? I don't know.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ambrose & Rollins take the tag titles?


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YOU GUY'S READY FOR THE BUILD TO WRESTLEMANIA XXX?


----------



## Defei

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Rock316AE said:


> *The ending of the PPV gave that vibe* but I think they did it as a way to get out of the negative reaction Cena got. Rock/Brock is too big not to do in this current run and Heyman even started to give teasers on twitter a few weeks ago. Rock/Brock is happening at WM30 IMO, after that show? I don't know.


Exactly what I thought. Rock was thanking everyone long after the match, seemed like he was done.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So many things that could happen....

1)Christian return and feud with Cesaro.
2)Evan Bourne return and reuniting with Kofi.
3)Fandango either continues feuding with Y2J or moves on to a IC Title feud with Miz.
4)I have a feeling that tomorrow Hell No will drop the belts to The Shield.
5)Booker T suspends Swagger and Coulter but Swagger attacks Del Rio before leaving. Dolph cashes in.
6)New debut or a vignette. Wyatt Family should be on Smackdown so I say Ascension.
7)Some huge announcement.
8)Rock/Cena III at Extreme Rules 2 Out Of 3 Falls.
9)Bork Lesnar


----------



## Evolution

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All the bullshit aside, Raw's after Mania are always pretty awesome. This one should hopefully be no exception.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I honeslty belive this raw will be better than wrestlemania


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE Monday Night RAW *desperately* needs a new format. They have been having the exact same kind of show every Monday since the Monday Night Wars back in 1998. We don't still need an opening 20-minute promo. We don't still need heel authority figures making matches on the fly. We don't still need an overrun, or mid-match commercial breaks. They need to switch things up, badly. We, as fans, should be able to differentiate one week from the next. Start one show with chaos. Start one show with stability. Start a show with a match. Start a show with a vignette. Just do different things. Have a title match in the middle of a show so we don't know when it will end. Have a match go longer than people think it will. Just do different things, for the love of god.


----------



## vpro

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Unless there's something big planned for RAW, there's no reason to watch WWE for a few months again..
No Rock, no Brock, no Punk, Orton still face, Cena champion.. same old crap all over again.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I have zero interest in raw. That's all


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Last years Raw after Mania was one of the best shows in years. I expect the complete opposite from this one.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Punter said:


> YOU GUY'S READY FOR THE BUILD TO WRESTLEMANIA XXX?


Rock would then blame Cena for him not winning the oscars from his movies.

Not winning an oscars>>>getting divorced


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol last years raw after mania WAS better than mania

Hoping for the same this year.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

More Zeb Coulter Please


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn that Shield! they said they solved the John Cena problem. That problem is bigger than ever now.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Expecting Cena to be attacked by The Shield, and The Rock comes in to save him (or vice-versa). 

There's your 2-on-3 handicap match at EC, and Cena will overcome the odds again.

Honestly, I'm struggling to stay interested. Out of my three favorite wrestlers on the roster (Ziggler, Rock, Brock), all three lost their Wrestlemania matches, and two are part-time wrestlers...the other losing matches left and right, and not being able to break away from Big E or AJ.

So, really, my expectations are pretty low.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Real Deal said:


> Expecting Cena to be attacked by The Shield, and The Rock comes in to save him (or vice-versa).
> 
> There's your 2-on-3 handicap match at EC, and Cena will overcome the odds again.
> 
> Honestly, I'm struggling to stay interested. Out of my three favorite wrestlers on the roster (Ziggler, Rock, Brock), all three lost their Wrestlemania matches, and two are part-time wrestlers...the other losing matches left and right, and not being able to break away from Big E or AJ.
> 
> So, really, my expectations are pretty low.


Love to see Shield overcome them, then Trips evens the odds. Cena, Rock and HHH start to dominate and Heyman leads out Punk and Brock to destroy them 5 on 3


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena finally got his win back, and Rock leaving for good. So why the glum faces around here? You people got what you all asked.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hawksea said:


> Cena finally got his win back, and Rock leaving for good. So why the glum faces around here? You people got what you all asked.


True, read hundred of posts begging for the rock to lose and leave, looks like he is and now people don't want it.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hawksea said:


> Cena finally got his win back, and Rock leaving for good. So why the glum faces around here? You people got what you all asked.


The solution to the "John Cena Problem" (if there even is one) is not to have a part timer hold the title as he goes off to film a movie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hopefully Jack attacks Rio badly and Ziggler cashes in.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm so glad WWE built toward something big happening between Team Hell No for all of these months just so nothing would happen at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Possible Bray Wyatt debut tonight?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel Big Show :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

can't wait for the snarky crowd's reaction tonight


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i think Rock will have a retire speech tonight,Just feeling.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

im gonna skip the show, after last night screw ups with their own stream and failure to deliver the product, im just gonna say fuck you WWE and maybe next week


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DesolationRow said:


> I'm so glad WWE built toward something big happening between Team Hell No for all of these months just so nothing would happen at Wrestlemania.


Then again, they did pay off a year long feud between DB and AJ from a certain point of view.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw is back to the same old bullshit. Cena as champ, punk being buried, hhh winning a match he had no reason or right in winning now he will deliver a boring promo about how he kicked brock lesnars ass, cena will be sucking up so bad all that would be left would be for him to join the rock's kiss my ass club and do it in public in the ring. Fuck this company needs serious change. Hope the crowd buries cena tonight.


----------



## vpro

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wwffans123 said:


> i think Rock will have a retire speech tonight,Just feeling.


Dont see that happening. He will probably say that he will be back and prove that he is still the GOAT.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena or Brock should call out the Undertaker.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashes11 said:


> Cena or Brock should call out the Undertaker.


Brock shouldn't be calling out anyone the night after Triple H beat him. He needs to disappear for awhile then reapear during Summerslam time to create a new personal grudge against whomever he's going to play 'enhancement talent' to.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait to see what Cena has in store for us tonight


----------



## Tomcat_1985

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get ready for Cenas smirk. And how he praises the Rock but also stresses that he was better than him.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope the writers take this as an opportunity to steer away from the usual Cena lovable babyface shit and the predictable (part-time) matches. Shake things up for once.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Should be interesting to see what they do with Rock, Punk & Brock.


Triple threat match to see who gets to job to Cena's sorry ass again.

This guy is lucky the kids still like him and the twats want to bed him.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Maybe a Rock/Punk match for the #1 contender spot at ER


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Srdjan99 said:


> Maybe a Rock/Punk match for the #1 contender spot at ER


It would be a pleasant surprise if Rock wrestles on a RAW show. Knowing that, it probably won't happen  They could do Lesnar/Cena at ER 2 years in a row, now _that_ would be interesting.


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I expect Punk to be written off TV for a while tonight unk3 

At least the Shield are around to keep me interested


----------



## TKOW

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder if they only put Henry over so they can feed him to Cena...


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



checkcola said:


> Brock shouldn't be calling out anyone the night after Triple H beat him. He needs to disappear for awhile then reapear during Summerslam time to create a new personal grudge against whomever he's going to play 'enhancement talent' to.


Of course, what was I thinking. I genuinely laugh off Brock Lesnars defeats , it's like, he just looks and is harder than everyone, all I can remember is him man handling HHH, and enjoying pain. Can't buy anyone actually beating him... maybe he shouldn't face Taker.


----------



## MikeL1981

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KING. said:


> I wonder if they only put Henry over so they can feed him to Cena...


Yep. Henry will definetly be jobbing for Cena in the near future. Big Show as well. The Shield probably gets buried too.


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Expecting Punk to bitch at Heyman, leading Lesnar to attack and write him off TV.
Expecting Rock/Cena to give heartfelt speech, attacked by Shield, the other one makes the save, gets on mic, gives speech about respect and how they'll team up to take down the Shield once and for all.

I'd also love to see Big Johnny there but... yeah, I doubt it.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I find this strange to say but after Mania last night I really couldn't care about Raw. Nothing happened so there's no fallout to look forward to. I imagine this crowd will be full of a lot more smarks as well so I'm fully expecting Cena to get shit all over, HHH too if he appears and possibly Rock as well. Then again, the crowd were disappointing as fuck last night so you never know, maybe they'll all sit on their hands again? And we're back to square one, eh? The start of the new wrestling year and zero fucks are given. Cool beans.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why should I be interested in this Raw?

We will get horrible babyface Miz celebrating his Intercontinental title and start off his god awful reign tonight.
We will get horrible cancer of the business John Cena smiling and wasting TV time for a good 25 minutes chatting shit.
We will probably get the inter gender tag match we were supposed to get last night.
We will probably see some more Ryback doing some stupid shit and getting shit on by the crowd.
Some long ass Rock speech most likely after interrupting John Cena to shake his hand and salute him again.

*I'm holding out for:*

The Shield promo and targeting someone new, perhaps a way to singles competition for some of them.
Mark Henry marking his authority once again, get him away from Ryback now though, he's defeated that clown.
The potential debut of Bray Wyatt and his family, one of the shining lights of the company.
CM Punk promo which leads somewhere.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Raw after Wrestlemania is a bit like Boxing Day in that with constant football and good telly its actually better than Christmas. Last night's Christmas involved Santa vomiting fruity pebbles into my stocking so let's hope Boxing Day is more fun. It won't be. Rock will start the show thank the fans etc.. Say he will be champion again etc.. Then Cena will end the show in his horrifically shit new shirt. 'The Champ is here yayayay I respect Rock lots yayayay rtime=now yayayayay'. Then the Shield, who may or may not have won the tag titles earlier in the night, will come out and beat him up, then his new BFF Rocky will save him then they'll team against The Shield at Extreme Rules and beat them. Either that or Batista will come back.. I think I know which scenario is most likely..


----------



## TKOW

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> I find this strange to say but after Mania last night I really couldn't care about Raw. Nothing happened so there's no fallout to look forward to. I imagine this crowd will be full of a lot more smarks as well so I'm fully expecting Cena to get shit all over, HHH too if he appears and possibly Rock as well. Then again, the crowd were disappointing as fuck last night so you never know, maybe they'll all sit on their hands again? And we're back to square one, eh? The start of the new wrestling year and zero fucks are given. Cool beans.


Starbuck I thought you were looking forward to Mania?


----------



## NJ88

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KING. said:


> Starbuck I thought you were looking forward to Mania?


Anyone who was looking forward to Mania will have ended up coming out feeling even more disappointed than those who didn't expect a lot at Wrestlemania...it was that underwhelming.

I expect some kind of surprise tonight which will piss off people who shelled out $70.00 to buy the show they SHOULD be producing surprises on. I could potentially see a Ziggler cash in which might bring back a little interest to the World Title for me. But I can't conceivably think of anything else that would make me much more interested.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL who the fuck is Cena going to feud with he's done.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Raw after 'Mania can sometimes be good and very interesting as to where they go next. This year it's not quite that, but I am intrigued as to what angles certain guys will move onto now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheWFEffect said:


> LOL who the fuck is Cena going to feud with he's done.


Cena's going through everyone there is. Hes the King of the mountain now.

Going to be a fun reign to see all the moaning.


----------



## Orodreth

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler gets the belt tonight.

















:vince5


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Awww.. Plz dont leave us Rock


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is gonna be the make or break show how my wrestling intrest will be in the next couple of months. 

If its the same thing ALL OVER AGAIN, then im just gonna stick to quickly read threw reports and dirtsheets on the shows. 

I just dont see what Cena can do different, or who he can feud with that makes it interesting.

Prediction, the show will end with The Shield beating up Cena and The Rock.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I guess you have Cena feud with Mark Henry? I guess?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think tonight Cena and Rock will have a little respectful promo and then both get attacked by SHIELD.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wwe is done

incoming 2 ratings


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'The Shield' should take the titles off Team Hell No tonight.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And lets remember the show is still gonna be 3 hours. 3 whole hours. They didnt even have good enough material to fill up that before Wrestlemania. Imagine now..


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Quite pumped to be honest. I'm intrigued to see where Cena will go now. Will he feud with Rock until Extreme Rules or will someone else confront him?


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If people thought ratings with Punk were bad, good luck with this.

Tonight could put the nail in the coffin for me if nothing major happens.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

But The Rock should have a rematch clause. Unless they completely ignores it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hoping for Cesaro coming out, saying he wasn't at WM because quite frankly there's no real competition for him out there anyhow, unknown music starts, and it's Kassius Ohno (as a face) challenging his former tag team partner, setting up a Cesaro-Ohno feud for the US title. I just want to see those two in the ring together, what can I say?!


----------



## Doza12

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hoping for some 'you sold out' chants toward The Rock at Raw for embracing the Cena and shitting on 2+ years of build based on hatred. I'm not a Rocky hater, but that putrid display deserves all the negativity it receives.


----------



## More Stables

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I too can't imagine where Cena goes now. Henry or Big Show seem like the likely choices.

Any chance in hell that RVD returns and confronts Cena? I know it isn't the best thing in the world, but at least it would be fresher than what it looks like we're gonna get. Hell i'll take a heel Christian coming out to confront Cena.


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm actually kind of pumped for tonight. Wonder whether they will begin something for Extreme Rules, only six more weeks until dat heel turn :cena3


----------



## Marvelman06

Any chance Brock takes the title off Cena soon?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## aaronoafc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looking forward to seeing the direction they go tonight after that shambolic Wrestlemania showing - truly awful show. Not even because of who won just how it was done - felt flat all evening and no backstage segments or anything? Just the winner of a match fading to black then showing a commercial.....

Anyway hoping Raw will be a step up and preview the direction of the company for the next month or so.


----------



## Loudness

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Feels weird as fuck for me. Wrestlemania was just this morning and I don't care about the RAW after the biggest show of the year much at all, feels like any other random RAW throughout the year tbh. Probably has to do with guys I favoured losing in the biggest 3 matches. Understandable in Punks case with Taker, but simply boring/anticlimatic in Lesnars and Rocks case, although expected, but I guess having two of my top three personal GOATs and my favourite current WWE star lose gives that effect lol. 

The Shield and Henry are the only wrestlers that got some momentum going now, but I'm not very convinced that either of their next storyline will be anything to write home about. I just hope that Henry won't be fed to Cena, any storyline involving Cena and a monster ends up in the same predictable outcome, it would destroy Henrys momentum. As for The Shield, not sure who they are going to feud with next, there's not awfully many three man babyface groups WWE can continue to create, I expect them to enter the Tag Team Division or have one of their guys feud with a maineventer, maybe both simultaneously, although not sure if either is a good idea or would turn out positive.


----------



## JY57

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brock is not advertised to appear tonight. So IF he does it will probably be a surprise


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

In all honesty I think Mark Henry will be Cena's next opponent after The Rock. That is literally the only reason I can think of as to why they had him going over Ryback last night.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bearodactyl said:


> Hoping for Cesaro coming out, saying he wasn't at WM because quite frankly there's no real competition for him out there anyhow, unknown music starts, and it's Kassius Ohno (as a face) challenging his former tag team partner, setting up a Cesaro-Ohno feud for the US title. I just want to see those two in the ring together, what can I say?!


Tonight is the a good city to debut Kassius Ohno because its the fallout of Mania, and the city is full of marks so the crowd can recognize him.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw after WM tends to be a good show. The lack of information for the preview suggests there'll be a few surprises.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Meh I will go in with the same attitude I had last night of expecting very little. Most likely will mute John Cena's boring victory speech and the Rock coming out to give him the people's blowjob. 

Things I have interest in coming out of Mania is where CM Punk, Henry, Cesaro, Bryan, Ziggler and the shield go from here. Also a Kassius Ohno debut or a paige debut would be very froot.


----------



## Alex

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bearodactyl said:


> Hoping for Cesaro coming out, saying he wasn't at WM because quite frankly there's no real competition for him out there anyhow, unknown music starts, and it's Kassius Ohno (as a face) challenging his former tag team partner, setting up a Cesaro-Ohno feud for the US title. I just want to see those two in the ring together, what can I say?!


No real competition yet he lost to Jericho on RAW last Monday... I know it's a heel tactic to blatantly lie, but he lost to someone who rarely wins a match these days, real evidence behind his claims, right? If anyone debuts from NXT tonight it's going to Bray Wyatt. Not only is he already experienced working on RAW, he's also the only person in NXT that I've seen who I firmly believe deserves to be on the main roster. I mean, I enjoy Kassius Ohno, but he hasn't really stood out since his arrival.


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ziggler cash in would be nice today. Definitly interested in seeing what new fueds come up.


----------



## DerpCena

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not looking forward to a Cena celebration speech "we did it guys" , " i want to thank the Rock for one hell of a match" etc etc etc.

Maybe WWE will treat me to a Bray Wyatt debut.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yeah tonight would really be a good time to debut Kassius Ohno especially if it's in a segment w/ Cesaro setting up for a match at Extreme rules. I would love to see that where they exchange victories seeming like their on the same level as one another.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DXfan99 said:


> ziggler cash in would be nice today. Definitly interested in seeing what new fueds come up.


Doubt it happens. He's the one guy booked as poorly as Ryback.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE need to go in a new direction. I have no problem with John Cena but him being babyface WWE champion & top dog is tired. We also need to get away from all of the part-time returning superstars. No more Rock, Brock, Triple H, The Undertaker. Also stop using guys like Chris Jericho, Christian, Kane, The Big Show, Mark Henry, Rey Mysterio, etc. Basically, if you wrestled in WWE (or WCW) in the year 2000 or before, you need to go away. 

WWE need to look to the damn future. Start using guys in higher spots on the card. Build the company around those guys now. The Shield, Fandango, Cody Rhodes, Antonio Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler, Daniel Bryan.

If a guy doesn't work, like Jack Swagger, listen to the crowd & pull the reigns back. If a guy is working, like Zack Ryder was at one point, listen to the crowd & let him go a lil' more. 

Don't bring back more guys like Rob Van Dam or Batista. Make us care about the guys that are there now.


----------



## WWE

I'm starting to think it will be cena vs henry at extreme rules 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Doc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



x78 said:


> If you're going to the show tomorrow, take a roll of toilet paper to throw at Cena. I'm being serious, fans in the 90's wouldn't have tolerated this shit and there's no reason today's crowd should be any different. If you really feel strongly about Cena then don't just sit there booing like a bitch, fill the ring with garbage WCW style during his segments.


This would be epic if it happened. I'd love to see Cena talk and smile himself out of that situation. I expected better out of the crowd last night so hopefully they boo Cena out of the building tonight.

This is a perfect time to debut Bray Wyatt also. Save us Wyatt.

One more thing, surely the guys in the back realised last night was a major letdown for a lot of people, something has to happen tonight otherwise they risk losing a large chunk of their ratings till summerslam season.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

there's only one word that can save WWE at this point

one word and one word only

THE SHIELD!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD returns tonight, confronts Cena and we have a Cena/RVD Extreme Rules match next month,for the WWE Title.


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

After last night's fuckfest, the WWE is going to have to pull a miracle out of it's arse to regain people's interest tonight....


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I dont know exactly why but I have this feeling that Rock is going to get booed as hard as Cena. I really hope not but I can feel it.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock deserves to get booed for agreeing for that bullshit last night, although he looked very uncomfortable throughout


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rcok deserves boos for putting on a match that looked like two kids playing wwe 13 and spamming each other with finishers


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Rock deserves to get booed for agreeing for that bullshit last night, although he looked very uncomfortable throughout


The guy did what he had to do. I dont think he deserves it but yea, I understand your point.



Mclovin it said:


> Rcok deserves boos for putting on a match that looked like two kids playing wwe 13 and spamming each other with finishers


Lol.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DesolationRow said:


> I'm so glad WWE built toward something big happening between Team Hell No for all of these months just so nothing would happen at Wrestlemania.


Yeah i wasn't too happy about that. But i guess they wanted to give D-bry a win at Mania to make up for that shit they did to him last year.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock does deserve to be booed. After all that shit about there being no passing of the torch, he shakes hands, hugs and fucking SALUTES him? Pathetic bullshit.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG something just occurred to me. What if they announce the rubber match for next year.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please RVD, if you're thinking of coming back, don't.

Anyways the Cena promo to start the show should be hilarious, especially the reaction that will be on here 8*D


----------



## VINT

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena/Christian feud. :mark:


----------



## superfudge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE ‏@WWE 2m
#Raw after @WrestleMania always has big surprises. Tweet us your predictions for tonight with #DayAfterMania, you could be on #WWEActive!

A promising tweet, somewhat. They want you to expect surprises.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



VINT said:


> Cena/Christian feud. :mark:


The matches would be good at least. But I think it will Mark Henry who gets the next shot at Cena.


----------



## Alex

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



VINT said:


> Cena/Christian feud. :mark:


This would be incredible, that's why it's not going to happen. But at least we can all hope.


----------



## JY57

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> JohnCena: The new @WWE Champion @JohnCena visits with @Varneyco on @FoxBusiness the day after #WrestleMania http://t.co/Q0iAPqFIKT


-


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I heard that Christian will be a babyface when he returns, so why feud with Cena


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

Even thou something big usually happens on raw after wm ive havent dreaded a raw as much as this in long time.
Cena as champ...my god i dunno how much i can take of that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looking forward to the show, whatever happens the crowd should be lively. Sadly it'll be bad news for either the Shield or Mark Henry :cena2


----------



## The Cowboy!!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



superfudge said:


> WWE ‏@WWE 2m
> #Raw after @WrestleMania always has big surprises. Tweet us your predictions for tonight with #DayAfterMania, you could be on #WWEActive!
> 
> A promising tweet, somewhat. They want you to expect surprises.


Knowing WWE that means don't get your hopes up, no surprises from us.


----------



## Cliffy

I'm only watching tonight for Rocks ovation and his possible goodbye speech. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

rocks not leaving pal. his leaving for a time but his booked for mania 30


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Rock deserves to get booed for agreeing for that bullshit last night, although he looked very uncomfortable throughout





Mclovin it said:


> Rcok deserves boos for putting on a match that looked like two kids playing wwe 13 and spamming each other with finishers


Rock deserves to be booed for coming back and ruining his legacy so much in my eyes that I now feel like a dick for having him as part of my username.

Boos please :rock


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looking forward to all kinds of stuff tonight..

Anything with Heyman and Punk is always gold. Can't wait to see who he's going after next. 

The Shield are at their ALL TIME PEAK right now. They came through the crowd at Wrestlemania and looked beyond great in the ring. When AMRBOSE was beating the shit of the Big Show it was awesome. Show was literally laying on the ground for minutes and Ambrose made it look good because he's so psychotic. That match was flat out DOPE in my opinion and the Shield winning was perfect. There is a very decent chance these guys start to get the crowd behind them in a similar way NWO did. I am hoping that maybe Ambrose and Rollins turn into a Tag team, and Reigns goes solo. Really any combination of this would work. You could have one of the best tag teams ever in Ambrose and Rollins for maybe a year or even less until they eventually go solo (still as Shield members). Unforunately there isn't any good tag team competition so I doubt that happens. 

I think there is a very decent chance Ambrose and Rollins challenge for the Tag Belts from Hell No, and then Reigns fueds with Cena for the belt. It will be a Shield vs Cena feud, but a solo match with Reigns and Cena.


Are there RVD rumors? I would mark the fuck out. 

Very interested to see what happens next with Fandango. The way WWE has been pushing him I expect something good. 

I really don't like Cena but I have grown incredibly interested in his crowd reaction night in and night out so am looking forward to watching him get boo'd tonight. Love how much he hates getting boo'd. All Cena wants is the fans to love him. It will never happen.

Someone mentioned it earlier about throwing stuff at Cena. I was hoping this happened last night. The crowd could have caused a heel turn without the WWE's approval. Unfortunately the Cena fans finally showed up after he pulled out the victory and they made a little noise.

And I don't know who this Bray Wyatt guy is but he looks and sounds awesome. YES PLEASE. WWE is only a couple unique characters away from having quite the roster though I'm sure we won't be seeing HHH, the Rock, and Brock nearly as much anymore....That is going to hurt the product.


Are we going to get a Big E turn on Ziggler tonight? I would not be surprised. 



ALSO

It appeared Ryback got for real injured last night. It was on the spine buster after the match. He still lifted up Henry on his shoulders but after the match, Ryback couldn't even lift his right arm to do the feed me more chants. We watched the Spine buster again and you could tell he tweaked something there. I doubt we see him anytime soon so WWE might need BIG E in singles competition since he is a similar type monster.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tonight has to be some kind of hugely redeeming RAW, or else seriously what the hell is the point of watching this shit anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hey, maybe John Cena will turn heel tonight. Remember those facial expressions he made a couple of weeks ago? HEEL TURN.

:lol


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't think RVD would return tonight, doesen't he have a 90 day no compete clause with TNA?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DwayneAustin said:


> Rock deserves to be booed for coming back and ruining his legacy so much in my eyes that I now feel like a dick for having him as part of my username.
> 
> Boos please :rock


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm only watching for the crowd. They were special last year so i'm hoping for something similar.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Hey, maybe John Cena will turn heel tonight. Remember those facial expressions he made a couple of weeks ago? HEEL TURN.
> 
> :lol


:lmao Shame on every single person that entertained that nonsense. Worst part is, one day Cena will get serious and it'll start up again.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The countdown to WYATT begins.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I expect a smark-heavy crowd, much like the night after last year's 'Mania. That's really the only thing I'm looking forward to.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd should be good, but not Post-Mania Miami crowd good. Its because they were pissed the night before and they made sure the WWE heard it. 

One of The Shield members should go for the Intercontinental Championship, and win it tonight. Why not? They need to get all of the gold!


----------



## Mr Talley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I will watch tonight just to see Cena possibly get booed worse than ever.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Been a long time since Cena was champion. Let's see if WWE's efforts to stop the heavy booing has worked. Last night obviously didn't since he was going up against The Rock.


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder who Cena will face at WM and how loud he's gonna get booed tonight?

Mark Henry vs John Cena could be possible, hopefully Henry gets another world title run


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm going tonight, hopefully it's a smark crowd!!


----------



## Conor?

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I cannot and will not explain to you guys at how flat and depressed I was at last nights main event, I felt physically sick. As someone already said it's not who won (because I wanted Cena to win, but never the less) it's the way it happened. Curse Rocky. I really mean that. I hate him right now.

Also, about the main event I have a few problems that I noticed, and would love to get your thoughts please;
1. No special entrances for Rock and especially Cena. You can't just have a normal entrance 
after having the most spectacular entrance for the last 8 odd years.
2. When Cena through his hat into the crowd, the camera went to his face for a few seconds. 
It was as if he wanted the crowd to throw it back, he was signalling for them to throw it back.
I think he was expecting the crowd to throw it back.
3. I honestly think they were relying on the crowd to make this match 'Epic'. I think they were both 
surprised at the dead crowd. Which brings me to my next problem;
4. When they were stopping to listen to the crowd, but there was no huge chants or anything!
Both guys seemed desperate, and I really mean desperate, for the crowd to do something.
5. My final problem: It looks like they where planning on having a good 'wrestling' match and 
not just a show, and of course every decent wrestling match needs a good crowd, and that
was not the case.


----------



## bigd5896

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Im here for the YESS YESS YESS, thats all I care about give me a D-Bry promo in the ring, not backstage in the ring and let him bask like he did last night in from of 80 thousand


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Batista comes back and Batista bombs Cena then I can forgive them for that shitty wrestlemania they put on yesterday.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SheamusRKO said:


> I cannot and will not explain to you guys at how flat and depressed I was at last nights main event, I felt physically sick. As someone already said it's not who won (because I wanted Cena to win, but never the less) it's the way it happened. Curse Rocky. I really mean that. I hate him right now.
> 
> Also, about the main event I have a few problems that I noticed, and would love to get your thoughts please;
> 1. No special entrances for Rock and especially Cena. You can't just have a normal entrance
> after having the most spectacular entrance for the last 8 odd years.
> 2. When Cena through his hat into the crowd, the camera went to his face for a few seconds.
> It was as if he wanted the crowd to throw it back, he was signalling for them to throw it back.
> I think he was expecting the crowd to throw it back.
> 3. I honestly think they were relying on the crowd to make this match 'Epic'. I think they were both
> surprised at the dead crowd. Which brings me to my next problem;
> 4. When they were stopping to listen to the crowd, but there was no huge chants or anything!
> Both guys seemed desperate, and I really mean desperate, for the crowd to do something.
> 5. My final problem: It looks like they where planning on having a good 'wrestling' match and
> not just a show, and of course every decent wrestling match needs a good crowd, and that
> was not the case.


Completely agree you are spot on.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HANDS UP i was one off the marks that claimed cena was turning heel. hey bad judgment im with the other guys now cena wont turn heel. and last night was the only time as far as im concerned for it to off worked. it wont ever happen.

all we can hope for is that time flys and cena retires. but we could be looking at another 20 years with this goon


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



hazuki said:


> The crowd should be good, but not Post-Mania Miami crowd good. Its because they were pissed the night before and they made sure the WWE heard it.
> 
> One of The Shield members should go for the Intercontinental Championship, and win it tonight. Why not? They need to get all of the gold!


You don't think this crowd is gonna be pissed? John Cena won the WWE Championship and earned The Rock's respect. At the very least, if the crowd is anything like last night Cena is going to be destroyed.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wasn't going to watch this but I then rembered the crowd should be decent so it'll be hilarious watching Cena get shat on. I'm not expecting much and after I'll probably go on a hiatus from watching WWE, maybe I'll start watching it when it picks up again.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SheamusRKO said:


> 3. I honestly think they were relying on the crowd to make this match 'Epic'. I think they were both
> surprised at the dead crowd. Which brings me to my next problem;
> 4. When they were stopping to listen to the crowd, but there was no huge chants or anything!
> Both guys seemed desperate, and I really mean desperate, for the crowd to do something.


Exactly, the crowd didn't care. And when the crowd doesn't care, then you have a problem. Not that I could blame that crowd for what they were given.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I have to work, so DVRing it. Not much hope at this point though.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let me See, Cena most booed finish of WN in ages, Jerico leaving, Rock Part time, Brock Part time, Ryback Injured, Punk Injured... So just to see the Shield now then... no doubt to be fed to the Cena Problem... Fuck.


----------



## Alex

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The negativity in this thread is delicious.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

SheamusRKO said:


> I cannot and will not explain to you guys at how flat and depressed I was at last nights main event, I felt physically sick. As someone already said it's not who won (because I wanted Cena to win, but never the less) it's the way it happened. Curse Rocky. I really mean that. I hate him right now.
> 
> Also, about the main event I have a few problems that I noticed, and would love to get your thoughts please;
> 1. No special entrances for Rock and especially Cena. You can't just have a normal entrance
> after having the most spectacular entrance for the last 8 odd years.
> 2. When Cena through his hat into the crowd, the camera went to his face for a few seconds.
> It was as if he wanted the crowd to throw it back, he was signalling for them to throw it back.
> I think he was expecting the crowd to throw it back.
> 3. I honestly think they were relying on the crowd to make this match 'Epic'. I think they were both
> surprised at the dead crowd. Which brings me to my next problem;
> 4. When they were stopping to listen to the crowd, but there was no huge chants or anything!
> Both guys seemed desperate, and I really mean desperate, for the crowd to do something.
> 5. My final problem: It looks like they where planning on having a good 'wrestling' match and
> not just a show, and of course every decent wrestling match needs a good crowd, and that
> was not the case.


Why would you hate rock for an ending to a scripted match. It is not that serious. But keep the tears coming guys. This is fun

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope Epico win the WWE Championship tonight..


----------



## Simplyrob

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the show opens with tons of funk vs rhodes scholars match that never happened yesterday.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do you think Ziggler could cash in tonight? The RAW after WrestleMania is arguably one of the biggest so it's definitely possible.


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Do you think Ziggler could cash in tonight? The RAW after WrestleMania is arguably one of the biggest so it's definitely possible.


Congratulations, you're the 1000th poster to not realise Ziggler can only cash in on the World Heavyweight Championship...


----------



## TKOW

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Do you think Ziggler could cash in tonight? The RAW after WrestleMania is arguably one of the biggest so it's definitely possible.


Nah, I reckon it'll happen at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KING. said:


> Starbuck I thought you were looking forward to Mania?


I was trying to make the most of the situation we were given. I wouldn't exactly say looking forward to but more a case of trying to be optimistic instead of ruining the show for myself before it starts and WWE ruins it for me 8*D.

Cena making a statement in that pic by brining the title with him everywhere he goes.

:cena2

#RTtime=NOW


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*













u mad?

bboys new sig


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> u mad?


The greatest trick Vince McMahon ever pulled was making the world believe that John Cena was a face....


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> u mad?
> 
> bboys new sig


Rock looks so uncomfortable and un interested in that pic


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena: I'm leaving I do this for you ,and you boo me so you can all kiss my ass

King: Oh no Cena is leaving

Music hit out cones, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POsGGbINjIY


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looking forward to the show. I want some returns. Christian and RVD, probably. I'd mark out.

I want to see some vignettes from Bray Wyatt :mark::mark:

And yeah, i wanna see Brock kicking some ass.


----------



## H

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL if Trips announces his retirement tonight.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


>


Rock looks so disappointed. Good.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Rankles75 said:


> Congratulations, you're the 1000th poster to not realise Ziggler can only cash in on the World Heavyweight Championship...


Where does he say Cash in on Cena?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



iwatchwrestling said:


> LOL if Trips announces his retirement tonight.


He suffered the beat of his life. :brock


----------



## vanpalm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Will catch this tomorrow, but they need to catch my attention again.

I watched Wrestlemania back in the UK with 6 other friends in mate's living room, and we probably made more noise than that crowd last night. 80,000 and it was silent after Punk-Taker. Too many casual fans attend events these days tbh 

Any chance of a Batista return tonight?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so much negativity because there is absolutely not a single thing to look forward to

:cena4


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KING. said:


> Nah, I reckon it'll happen at Extreme Rules.


Probably. I can definitely see that Swagger vs Del Rio Submission Match that was rumored, happening. Submissions will wear down whoever wins the match, this could make it the perfect time for Ziggler to finally cash in.


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow, looks like WRESTLEMANIA has killed all of your spirits. 

Vince has crushed the IWC. :vince5


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Rankles75 said:


> Congratulations, you're the 1000th poster to not realise Ziggler can only cash in on the World Heavyweight Championship...


I was talking about the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Conor?

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Why would you hate rock for an ending to a scripted match. It is not that serious. But keep the tears coming guys. This is fun
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How can I hate The Rock? Because I don't like his character. I don't like the wrestling character that Is being portrayed to me. I have no problem with Dwayne Johnson, if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I was talking about the World Heavyweight Championship.


Why would Del Rio be defending the Smackdown title on Raw?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SheamusRKO said:


> How can I hate The Rock? Because I don't like his character. I don't like the wrestling character that Is being portrayed to me. I have no problem with Dwayne Johnson, if that's what you're getting at.


" it's the way it happened. Curse Rocky. I really mean that. I hate him right now."

You made it seem like the ending made you hate him


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DaftFox said:


> Wow, looks like WRESTLEMANIA has killed all of your spirits.
> 
> Vince has crushed the IWC. :vince5


He crushed WCW, ECW and the IWC. That bastard.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Trips to come out tonight and announce his retirement anyways :HHH2

Brock to quit again and say he's NEVER coming back :brock

Taker to say he's finally resting in peace after 21-0 :taker

Rock to leave and go back to Hollywood after losing the title :rock4

Punk to be out with a bad knee for a couple months unk2

*RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA!*

*CENA-MANIA RUNNIN WILD FOR EVER CENATION!!!*

:cena2 :cena4 :cena3 :cena2 :cena4 :cena3

:vince2 :vince3 :vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince

#GoatRawOfAllTime


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Rankles75 said:


> Why would Del Rio be defending the Smackdown title on Raw?


He doesn't need to defend the damn title. Just have Swagger attacking Del Rio and Ziggler comes out and does the cash-in.


----------



## Michael the Narwha

*How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

> New York Crowd for Raw
> Lots of smarks likely to be pissed about nothing interesting happening at Wrestlemania
> Lots of smarks that just hate Cena in general

My guess is an 80% negative reaction for Cena tonight. Any other guesses?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I want the crowd to boo John Cena so bad that he has to be taken off tv


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Hopefully another "boring" chant for John-boy. That was very fitting last week, and would be fitting after last night.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I wasn't booing I was chanting Boo-urns.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

At this point even the interest in seeing how bad Cena gets booed has worn off. He's been pushed and smiled in spite of it all for so long that it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> Trips to come out tonight and announce his retirement anyways :HHH2
> 
> *Brock to quit again and say he's NEVER coming back :brock*
> 
> Taker to say he's finally resting in peace after 21-0 :taker
> 
> Rock to leave and go back to Hollywood after losing the title :rock4
> 
> Punk to be out with a bad knee for a couple months unk2
> 
> *RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA!*
> 
> *CENA-MANIA RUNNIN WILD FOR EVER CENATION!!!*
> 
> :cena2 :cena4 :cena3 :cena2 :cena4 :cena3
> 
> :vince2 :vince3 :vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince
> 
> #GoatRawOfAllTime


There's no competition for him. They all get their asses kicked. :brock


----------



## ZigglersHandshake

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Hard to tell, he got booed during his entrance last night but quite a big pop when he got the pin.

One thing is for sure, no matter how lopsided it is the commentators will describe it as a "mixed reaction".


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I'll be there....and I'm fucking booing


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

It's not just a New York Crowd, it'd be a global crowd from all over the world just like Miami last year. So Cena will get booed heavily tonight. Thankfully, he's going to come out smiling and piss off all you haters and make you guys so mad hahaha.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I want them to riot. Storm the ring and break his leg like the football crowd in Shaolin Soccer. 

He'll get a frosty reception. Wouldn't expect anything less. I hope the crowd is livelier.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bryan D. said:


> There's no competition for him. They all get their asses kicked. :brock


Except for :cena2 and :HHH2. DEM WWE BOYS > DAT UFC BOY. Just ask Vince.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



Choke2Death said:


> At this point even the interest in seeing how bad Cena gets booed has worn off. He's been pushed and smiled in spite of it all for so long that it doesn't matter anymore.


This. Unless people start to chant boring at him every time.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> Trips to come out tonight and announce his retirement anyways :HHH2
> 
> Brock to quit again and say he's NEVER coming back :brock
> 
> Taker to say he's finally resting in peace after 21-0 :taker
> 
> Rock to leave and go back to Hollywood after losing the title :rock4
> 
> Punk to be out with a bad knee for a couple months unk2
> 
> *RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA!*
> 
> *CENA-MANIA RUNNIN WILD FOR EVER CENATION!!!*
> 
> :cena2 :cena4 :cena3 :cena2 :cena4 :cena3
> 
> :vince2 :vince3 :vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince
> 
> #GoatRawOfAllTime


Well when you put it that way, NOW I'm depressed.


Though I am interested in seeing how Bork quits this time. I was quite fond of the tout after SummerSlam.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Just don't let Cena talk. Chant boring all you can.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I want the crowd to boo John Cena so bad that he has to be taken off tv


This would be the thing that only gets him pushed more.

Any reaction is a good reaction because it = $$$$

People hating him so much that they will pay to see a potential opponent beat him.

Silence is the only thing that will get him off TV and that aint ever going to happen.


----------



## WelshMizfit

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



EdgeHead103 said:


> I'll be there....and I'm fucking booing


Please try to get a 'fuck you Cena' or 'same old shit' chant going.


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I bet Rock gets booed too, the ending last night was so bad


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Praying he gets heavily boo'd. So badly that he can't even do one of this usual promos.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Honestly, I'm looking forward to how Cena is going to react to the (hopefully) hostile crowd, how bad his promo is going to be, how big his trolling grin is going to be, and how some of you in this forum are going to react when his music hits. The negativity here right now will be nothing compared to what's coming up when the show starts. It's going to be fucking hilarious.

That being said, I am genuinely interested in what's next for the Shield. I'd like to think it's about time they started going for some titles. 

And of course, it's inevitable that Cena and maybe some friends are going to defeat them in the future. Maybe at Elimination Chamber. :cena2

:cena4 The Champ is going to reign supreme this year, people. :cena4 (Hopefully not, but who are we kidding...)


----------



## El Barto

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

It needs to be ONS 2006 levels all the time in every city for anything to change. Cena will most likely get torn to shreds tonight but he will still have that shit eating grin on his face.


----------



## Itami

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Booing is booing, I want a "same old shit" and a "Fuck you Cena" chant tonight.

Make it happen people.


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I hope they boo him so much he can't be heard.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



doinktheclowns said:


> This would be the thing that only gets him pushed more.
> 
> Any reaction is a good reaction because it = $$$$
> 
> *People hating him so much that they will pay to see a potential opponent beat him.*
> 
> Silence is the only thing that will get him off TV and that aint ever going to happen.


Yep, this. What you guys don't seem to grasp is that Cena is heel to YOU. He sells tickets, as the smark heel, because you guys want to see him lose. So much so, that any wrestler put against him (especially if they succeed), will get their dicks sucked to a sparkling sheen by the IWC afterward.

Cena plays a dual role as a face to the kids and casuals, and heel to the IWC and smarks. Cena being booed by smarks, and smarks heavily cheering and buying the merch of guys just because they're going against Cena literally makes Cena more valuble than if he was just cheered.

There's no reason for WWE to turn him or take him off tv when he's so hugely successful in his dual role right now. Consistently gets the biggest positive and negative reactions every night.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



SinJackal said:


> Yep, this. What you guys don't seem to grasp is that Cena is heel to YOU. He sells tickets, as the smark heel, because you guys want to see him lose. So much so, that any wrestler put against him (especially if they succeed), will get their dicks sucked to a sparkling sheen by the IWC afterward.
> 
> Cena plays a dual role as a face to the kids and casuals, and heel to the IWC and smarks. Cena being booed by smarks, and smarks heavily cheering and buying the merch of guys just because they're going against Cena literally makes Cena more valuble than if he was just cheered.
> 
> There's no reason for WWE to turn him or take him off tv when he's so hugely successful in his dual role right now.


And this is why Cena is the G.O.A.T. No wrestler has ever been able to do this, and no wrestler has ever drew as much heat as John Cena.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

When you smile in front of a deafening 80,000 fans who booed the crap out of you so hard that even Rock was affected, you tend to smile at everything.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DaftFox said:


> Wow, looks like WRESTLEMANIA has killed all of your spirits.
> 
> Vince has crushed the IWC. :vince5



:lawler "McMahon wins! McMahon wins!"


----------



## NJ88

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Rankles75 said:


> Why would Del Rio be defending the Smackdown title on Raw?


Because it isn't just RAW, it's a 'supershow' everyone from every brand shows up, it's the bigger show therefore the title is more likely to be defended on it. It doesn't have to be a scheduled match, Ziggler would just need to cash in.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

It doesn't matter. He'll just do his usual crap like holding out the mic when people boo or chant negatively towards him, and saying 'That's what I love about you guys, you always speak your minds'.

Same old Cena, mark my words. Although i'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



Epididymis said:


> It's not just a New York Crowd, it'd be a global crowd from all over the world just like Miami last year. So Cena will get booed heavily tonight. Thankfully, he's going to come out smiling and piss off all you haters and make you guys so mad hahaha.


:clap


----------



## NJ88

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I think the booing may be pretty bad, possibly worse than we've seen it in a long while.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

I reckon he'll get booed horrendously tonight. Gonna be a smarky crowd like last years post-mania except they're gonna have more reason to hate Cena this time because he won last night.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

If I was there I wouldn't give him a reaction. At this point I've just had enough, I'm tired of him and it's legit exhausting to have to sit through WHATEVER he's doing...I just don't care anymore. I'd just be silent.

And the funny thing is, silence is the only way fans will break Cena and the company. If he came out to crickets tonight I honestly believe he would malfunction and combust like the robot that I've long suspected he is.


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

If you are going take a bunch of newspapers, pass them out to everyone around you, and proceed to read them during Cena's segment


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



iDogBea said:


> If I was there I wouldn't give him a reaction. At this point I've just had enough, I'm tired of him and it's legit exhausting to have to sit through WHATEVER he's doing...I just don't care anymore. I'd just be silent.
> 
> And the funny thing is, silence is the only way fans will break Cena and the company. If he came out to crickets tonight I honestly believe he would malfunction and combust like the robot that I've long suspected he is.


Even though silence is the way to go for you guys, that will never happen. The thing is if you Cena haters show him no reaction, then all you're going to hear is cheers from his fans, and which makes up at least 50% of the crowd, so you would have him come out to just cheers if you guys are silent. And that is why you guys need to boo him, and will continue to.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



iDogBea said:


> If I was there I wouldn't give him a reaction. At this point I've just had enough, I'm tired of him and it's legit exhausting to have to sit through WHATEVER he's doing...I just don't care anymore. I'd just be silent.
> 
> And the funny thing is, silence is the only way fans will break Cena and the company. If he came out to crickets tonight I honestly believe he would malfunction and combust like the robot that I've long suspected he is.


Gotta agree here. Vin Man doesn't care about Cena getting booed. He used the Cena hate to create anti-Cena shirts that ultimately generated revenue and that's all he cares about.

But if Cena were to come out to a silent reaction, I think Vince and all the top executives backstage would panic. Because that's the ultimate sign of disinterest.


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

same as usual


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Instead of just "Boring" chants they should chant "Shut-The-Fuck-UP!"


----------



## WWE

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RAW is Cena's now :cena3


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cliffy Byro said:


> *I'm only watching tonight for Rocks ovation and his possible goodbye speech*.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cycloneon said:


> RAW is Cena's now :cena3


Now? It's been his for the past 8-9 years.


----------



## alliance

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

hopingFor,BoringChants..

boosMeanNothing..

BoringChants=Personal.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



Headliner said:


> Gotta agree here. Vin Man doesn't care about Cena getting booed. He used the Cena hate to create anti-Cena shirts that ultimately generated revenue and that's all he cares about.
> 
> But if Cena were to come out to a silent reaction, I think Vince and all the top executives backstage would panic. Because that's the ultimate sign of disinterest.


A silent reaction will never happen though because there is always going to be a lot of Cena fans which is why Cena haters need to boo.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DaftFox said:


> Wow, looks like WRESTLEMANIA has killed all of your spirits.
> 
> Vince has crushed the IWC. :vince5


..over 10 pages, countless words, and in one sentence you wrote the truest words ever written

+rep

so true. so very true.

Vince McMahon won. Again.

:clap


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena to say he has done it all only for Goldberg to comeout and spear him. He's Next :lol

Really excited to see what they have tonight. Hopefully Cesaro can get his push and protection back.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw needs to go back to two hours and let the Smackdown guys be on SD. It must be exhausting for Orton, Sheamus & Del Rio traveling to both Raw and Smackdown and add house shows to that. Not to mention in doesn't really add much to the product at all. Time to enforce this brand split again.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Of course. There would have to be a 100% smark crowd in attendance for any chance of that happening.

In Vince's mind, heat is heat no matter if it's good or bad. That's a pretty assbackwards way of viewing it though.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



Headliner said:


> Gotta agree here. Vin Man doesn't care about Cena getting booed. He used the Cena hate to create anti-Cena shirts that ultimately generated revenue and that's all he cares about.
> 
> But if Cena were to come out to a silent reaction, I think Vince and all the top executives backstage would panic. Because that's the ultimate sign of disinterest.


Bingo, would it happen? Probably not unless you had the right crowd.

But if you people honestly think that after 8 years their gonna suddenly give a shit that you boo him, especially since he'll be cheered when they go to another city....you're delusional.

Silence is the only way to defeat Cen, he's even said it. The solution is right there and noone has done it.


----------



## WWE Chick

*Am I The Only One Excited For Raw*

I don't know how to explain it. I am really looking forward to the show tonight. Maybe its because I don't have anything going on at the moment. Single life at this time. I would love to see Henry go after Cena, rough him up and maybe start a feud. I think we might see something involving Ziggler and his Money In The Bank. I am also interested to see how The Shield progresses and how the Sheamus, Orton and Show dynamic goes. I will watch.


----------



## Patient Spider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Rankles75 said:


> Why would Del Rio be defending the Smackdown title on Raw?


Because WWE


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



Headliner said:


> Of course. There would have to be a 100% smark crowd in attendance for any chance of that happening.
> 
> In Vince's mind, heat is heat no matter if it's good or bad. That's a pretty assbackwards way of viewing it though.


And there will never be a 100% smark crowd. There aren't enough smarks out there. They don't even make up a decent amount percentage of WWE fans or people who watch it. So yeah you guys realize that showing Cena no reaction is the way to go, but you guys will show reaction because of the 50% or so that are cheering for Cena no matter what.


----------



## 751161

*Re: Am I The Only One Excited For Raw*

Nope, you're not. I'm excited too. Hopefully we see some returns tonight, I'm hoping Christian returns.


----------



## Smitson

*Re: Am I The Only One Excited For Raw*

Nope I'm excited as well, I might even watch it tonight which I rarely do seeing as I love being able to skip commercials and other pointless shit.


----------



## ratedR3:16

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

never booed or disliked him really, just a lot of butthurt on this forum. You get your selves excited by expecting heel turns from half the rooster


----------



## x78

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*






Booing Cena will do nothing. It only takes one empty bottle or roll of toilet paper to start a revolution


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Am I The Only One Excited For Raw*

Well it is the post Mania Raw so there is reason to be excited. These shows typically are good. I'll be watching just for the crowd reactions.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*

Hoping they throw trash in the ring when he comes out


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



x78 said:


> Booing Cena will do nothing. It only takes one empty bottle or roll of toilet paper to start a revolution


I would LOVE that. And i don't even hate cena... that much. Its more the shitty product i have the problem with, change is needed and if that means fighting trash with trash im game.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man, I wonder if Cena will get a mixed reaction? He is quite controversial

:cole3

BOOOOOO CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS

Just listen to that hot crowd, Cole. Nobody inspires a reaction quite like Cena!

:lawler


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait to see dolph cash in and win especially with the smark crowd


----------



## Positive Balance

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holding out hope for a good show, I imagine everything that doesn't include Cena will be good. Might even see Dolph cash in tonight and build towards a Del Rio/Ziggler feud, the interactions between AJ and Ricardo could be fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still severely disappointed that Ziggler didn't cash in last night. It's like they were trying to make it a dull, ho-hum show, despite it being Wrestlemania, supposedly the biggest show of the year. Having Ziggler cash in would have added some sizzle to a show that desperately needed it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> Trips to come out tonight and announce his retirement anyways :HHH2
> 
> Brock to quit again and say he's NEVER coming back :brock
> 
> Taker to say he's finally resting in peace after 21-0 :taker
> 
> Rock to leave and go back to Hollywood after losing the title :rock4
> 
> Punk to be out with a bad knee for a couple months unk2
> 
> *RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA! RAW IS CENA!*
> 
> *CENA-MANIA RUNNIN WILD FOR EVER CENATION!!!*
> 
> :cena2 :cena4 :cena3 :cena2 :cena4 :cena3
> 
> :vince2 :vince3 :vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince
> 
> #GoatRawOfAllTime


:lol GOAT post.

I'm predicting the Lesnar/Punk program to start tonight, with Lesnar taking Punk out, giving Punk his reported break. Punk returns at the Payback PPV in Chicago to face Lesnar.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Another boring chant please.


----------



## ShowOff

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Huge boo, boring chant and hopefully trash thrown at Cena. Would be epic!


----------



## x78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SPCDRI said:


> Man, I wonder if Cena will get a mixed reaction? He is quite controversial
> 
> :cole3
> 
> BOOOOOO CENA SUCKS! CENA SUCKS
> 
> Just listen to that hot crowd, Cole. Nobody inspires a reaction quite like Cena!
> 
> :lawler


Exactly, which is why we need this:


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just got this shirt. It is awesome.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just back from Frankfurt. Gonna watch WM on Daily motion the now. I know what happens at the end which is a complete joke


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

EDIT duplicate post


----------



## get hogan out

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



Epididymis said:


> And this is why Cena is the G.O.A.T. No wrestler has ever been able to do this, and no wrestler has ever drew as much heat as John Cena.


No.

He gets cheered by the kids because he's like a superhero.
He gets cheered by women who fancy him.

Fine.

But the WWE has gradually deteriorated to the sort of shit we saw last night ever since he first won the WWE title. Obviously there are other factors, and I don't blame Cena himself for the way Vince uses him, but the fact is he gets booed because people want change.

He's certainly not the GOAT.

This whole feud with the Rock hasn't helped. The ending to the last 3 Wrestlemanias have been shit.


----------



## NonCentz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark my words, someone is turning heel tonight and Brock is going to do something crazy

Rep me when the first thing happens


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



NonCentz said:


> Mark my words, someone is turning heel tonight and Brock is going to do something crazy
> 
> Rep me when the first thing happens


Hopefully Ryback.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Push this man damnit


----------



## diorama

*Re: How badly will Cena get booed tonight?*



get hogan out said:


> But the WWE has gradually deteriorated to the sort of shit we saw last night ever since he first won the WWE title. Obviously there are other factors, and I don't blame Cena himself for the way Vince uses him, but *the fact is he gets booed because people want change*.


The bolded part. Not necessarily a heel turn is required. What will you do if the main character of your favorite TV show hasn't shown any development in 7 seasons straight?!


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> ..over 10 pages, countless words, and in one sentence you wrote the truest words ever written
> 
> +rep
> 
> so true. so very true.
> 
> Vince McMahon won. Again.
> 
> :clap


It also just isn't the IWC. Anybody I know with decent taste hates Cena. Hell I know about 10 hardcore wrestling fans none of em like Cena but that is because they are males all mid 20s. All smart people with good taste. It isn't just the damn IWC...I fucking HATE when people try to say it is just the IWC.

does IWC stand for INTELLIGENT WRESTLING COMMUNITY?????

Because yes, the IWC hates Cena.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

honestly depressing times at the moment.

I don't think i'll even watch the Raw to be honest unless I hear something awesome happens. But my hopes are really really low right now.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SPCDRI said:


> I just got this shirt. It is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big-ass pic


*That shirt would be 100x better without the picture of the belt in it. 8*D*


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



x78 said:


> Exactly, which is why we need this:


Would be hilarious if Cena gets hit with soda or something and he pulls a Scott Hall:


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Crusade said:


> honestly depressing times at the moment.
> 
> I don't think i'll even watch the Raw to be honest unless I hear something awesome happens. But my hopes are really really low right now.


this ^

to be honest..

tonight feels like a goodbye

:X

i don't even know how much longer i'll be "into wrestling" after tonight.. meh

it feels like goodbye


----------



## gtamann

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syayn7HunDY ENJOY Cena!


----------



## ashley678

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

- At one point, WWE officials were planning an altercation between The Rock and Brock Lesnar for tonight’s RAW from East Rutherford, NJ. With Lesnar not being advertised for tonight, it remains to be seen if they are still planning something with the two.

that could of be interesting


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashley678 said:


> - At one point, WWE officials were planning an altercation between The Rock and Brock Lesnar for tonight’s RAW from East Rutherford, NJ. With Lesnar not being advertised for tonight, it remains to be seen if they are still planning something with the two.
> 
> that could of be interesting


Dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet. "The Rock may have an altercation with Brock Lesnar tonight. But he might not. There's a chance that he will though. We won't know until it happens." Pretty sure Lesnar will be there though. They're still in Jersey after all.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashley678 said:


> - At one point, *WWE officials were planning an altercation between The Rock and Brock Lesnar for tonight’s RAW* from East Rutherford, NJ. With Lesnar not being advertised for tonight, it remains to be seen if they are still planning something with the two.
> 
> that could of be interesting


PLEASE FOR THE LOVE GOD HAPPEN

PLEASE FOR THE LOVE GOD HAPPEN

PLEASE FOR THE LOVE GOD HAPPEN

:brock :rock


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL @ everyone saying they wont watch but they will watch anyway...

and LOL @ everyone being depressed. you knew it was coming..


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashley678 said:


> - At one point, WWE officials were planning an altercation between The Rock and Brock Lesnar for tonight’s RAW from East Rutherford, NJ. With Lesnar not being advertised for tonight, it remains to be seen if they are still planning something with the two.
> 
> that could of be interesting


So there is gonna be an altercation between the two but Brock might not even be there? :jt7

"I think I'll send John a text to congratulate him again on his win last night. 'Me again, just wanted to say, well done last night, you got what you deserved' Sent" :rock

"..................uh oh, I sent it to the wrong person, and he texted me back" :rock3

"You think I deserved to lose to that big nosed prick eh? I'm gonna eat your face, I'm comin for you *****" :brock

"Uh oh, back to Hollywood I go, gotta hang low for a while" :rock2


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



x78 said:


> Exactly, which is why we need this:


I love X-pac's reaction. I'm not even sure he knew what happened.


----------



## doc31

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tonight that goofy smile is gonna be harder to take than ever before!


----------



## The Cowboy!!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tonight I'm wiping the slate clean with the WWE, looking forward to Christian maybe, the Nxt guys hopefully OHNO & The Shield on paper it looks a good Raw.... but this is WWE were talking about.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashley678 said:


> - At one point, WWE officials were planning an altercation between The Rock and Brock Lesnar for tonight’s RAW from East Rutherford, NJ. With Lesnar not being advertised for tonight, it remains to be seen if they are still planning something with the two.
> 
> that could of be interesting


It should be interesting but then again, it would set off another one year build up with part timers unless they do a match together at Summerslam.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Inb4 Nimbus asks what time RAW is coming on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

With Punk going to take time off, Rock and Brock leaving, Taker going back to Michelle, is there anyone in that locker room going to challenge Cena?

Maybe time to push Cody in the main event scene :cody2


----------



## DOPA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> this ^
> 
> to be honest..
> 
> tonight feels like a goodbye
> 
> :X
> 
> i don't even know how much longer i'll be "into wrestling" after tonight.. meh
> 
> it feels like goodbye


Well it aint all bad, could just go NJPW full time from now on.




GOD said:


> LOL @ everyone saying they wont watch but they will watch anyway...
> 
> and LOL @ everyone being depressed. you knew it was coming..


Knew it was coming but the way it was done made me feel sick. It was terrible to watch and the match itself became one huge ass finisher fest.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If they knew how to do that we wouldn't even know that Cena is hated by most of the audiences.
> 
> Anyway, WrestleMania is over, which means they better stop their bullshit and start making new stars again. Yeah, right. Hopefully they start airing Wyatt vignettes.


How much you wanna bet they give Bray a new gimmick before he gets called up. Maybe a mountain climber or an opera singer. You know, just to fuck with people.


----------



## mrmacman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If they knew how to do that we wouldn't even know that Cena is hated by most of the audiences.
> 
> Anyway, WrestleMania is over, which means they better stop their bullshit and start making new stars again. Yeah, right. Hopefully they start airing Wyatt vignettes.


Like Bo Dallas


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He's going to be a door to door Viagra and Cialis salesman called Will E. B'Hardigan and he'll 
wear a cardigan and the finisher will be called the Electrifying Dysfunction.

:russo :vince3


----------



## the fox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i think ziggler may cash in tonight while they are still in NJ


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I will mark so hard if Vince cuts a shoot promo at the start of RAW tonight.


----------



## x78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shaun_27 said:


> I will mark so hard if Vince cuts a shoot promo at the start of RAW tonight.


"I'm sick and tired of you fans booing John Cena. He's the face of this company and you will show him some respect, dammit"


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Someone message the crowd for 3hr chant of we want rocky...


----------



## chucky101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

man i would love to have a live feed at raw right now

i can just picture vince angry, yelling "dammit rocky"

all the crappy writers surrounding him scared not knowing what to do


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why are all the Rock walking out threads gone? 

That's a pretty fucking major topic.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why are all the Rock walking out threads gone?
> 
> That's a pretty fucking major topic.


Thats what i thought, at least merge them or leave one...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If the Rock did really walk out. Cena could cut a great promo by saying, the rock left the WWE with his tail tucked between his legs after losing, where as he sucked it up and redeemed himself.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where's the Rock walking out threads gone!?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Thats what i thought, at least merge them or leave one...


mods are clearly retarded.

huge story, let us fucking discuss it


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol maybe the mods didnt like the news.


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Didn't even bring a DATABASE ERROR

Dem servers


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where did the Rock thread go?


----------



## x78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lol Shouldn't be surprised to see these fool Rock marks condoning his actions, if they are true. This is unprofessional as fuck.


I'm not a Rock mark, I got red repped by a bunch of Rock marks for saying that I wanted him to leave the company.

It's unprofessional but great news if true, since it's likely to give Vince the kick up the backside that he needs after last night's shitfest ending. If this is true I actually have a glimmer of hope for the product, whereas I had none a few hours ago and was only planning on watching Raw to see how badly Cena gets booed and whether people throw trash at him.


----------



## Arcade

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why are all the Rock walking out threads gone?
> 
> That's a pretty fucking major topic.


Because there only needed to be 1 instead 4 or 5.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This could be a number of things. Rock could've really walked out or maybe this is some storyline where he left because he couldn't deal with the loss. Either way, things gonna be really interesting.


----------



## morris3333

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

my predictions for raw tonight.

the Shield beat down on The Rock and John Cena.

SHEAMUS vs THE BIG SHOW.

rvd return on raw tonight and feud with Brock Lesnar


FANDANGO vs THE MIZ.

TEAM HELL NO vs ZIGGLES & BIGGLES. 

Tensai, Brodus Clay, Cameron and Naomi vs. Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow and The Bella Twins.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The most active and interesting threads have been deleted :lol


----------



## Chas1989

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE Creative Humor just tweeted that since Rock has left, they may have Diddy play for an hour tonight.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Arcade said:


> Because there only needed to be 1 instead 4 or 5.


They shut them all.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy censorship Batman!


----------



## RandomRage

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Thats what i thought, at least merge them or leave one...


Agreed. Looks like they all just got binned.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why are all the Rock walking out threads gone?
> 
> That's a pretty fucking major topic.


Rock will never walk out on the millions. Believe it.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They've got to be careful if Cena or Vince shoots on Rock then he's not coming back. Damage limitation. It's best if they don't mention it on-air.

I reckon he was mislead over the WM finish.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Rock has left without telling anyone, I got a huge sour taste in my mouth because he could atleast of told them he was done. I can see why he is done after that shit-fest, but its annoyed me that hes got all this air-time, shit loads of promo's, took Punks title reign and fked off!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SPCDRI said:


> He's going to be a door to door Viagra and Cialis salesman called Will E. B'Hardigan and he'll
> wear a cardigan and the finisher will be called the Electrifying Dysfunction.
> 
> :russo :vince3


Or call himself Big E Wreckshion


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> I'm not a Rock mark, I got red repped by a bunch of Rock marks for saying that I wanted him to leave the company.
> 
> It's unprofessional but great news if true, since it's likely to give Vince the kick up the backside that he needs after last night's shitfest ending. If this is true I actually have a glimmer of hope for the product, whereas I had none a few hours ago and was only planning on watching Raw to see how badly Cena gets booed and whether people throw trash at him.


Oh, I love the news if true. I haven't been much of a fan of his during his recent run. So I don't mind if he walked out or not, personally. It's still really unprofessional on his part and puts the WWE in a shit situation at the moment.

But, I can't say they don't deserve it. Like you said, they need a fucking kick in the right direction.


----------



## Slam_It

Headed over raw now from school. Ill be in the first row on the noncamera side wearing a fruity pebbles bag over my head for cena. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Psycho Ranger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SDWarrior said:


> Where did the Rock thread go?


That's what I want to know. I can see merging them but they're all gone. :argh:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Has the thread been moved to the new downloadable wrestling forum app? Log in now to see stories you just had, but we wanna charge you for?


----------



## JY57

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> bryanalvarez
> Apparently a meeting taking place at this moment regarding Rock


-


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"I'm never ever going away"

:rock


----------



## O10101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Makes no sense to delete all those topics about rock walking out.

Other dirt sheet rumors have been allowed, and this is a pretty fucking MAJOR thing that most certainly warrants discussion.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I predict that the nixed WrestleMania 29 match will be taped for _WWE Superstars_ instead of being on RAW tonight. Your thoughts?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There was like 90 threads on it, :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What the hell pissed Rock off to make him walk, if true.


----------



## jorajatt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shaun_27 said:


> The most active and interesting threads have been deleted :lol


But why? Is it a conspiracy or something?


----------



## CenationHLR

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why are all the rock walking threads gone? Seems like it is actually legit.


----------



## Psycho Ranger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I predict that the nixed WrestleMania 29 match will be taped for _WWE Superstars_ instead of being on RAW tonight. Your thoughts?


I hope not. Could do without seeing Brodus Clay anymore than required.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Surprise promo from HBK showing off his busted nose challenging Brock at WM 30..... 


Yeah nah


----------



## Chas1989

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



"Dashing" Rachel said:


> I predict that the nixed WrestleMania 29 match will be taped for _WWE Superstars_ instead of being on RAW tonight. Your thoughts?


The least they could do would be to put it on Raw given it was on the main WM card even though its a match I could care less about.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



O10101 said:


> Makes no sense to delete all those topics about rock walking out.
> 
> Other dirt sheet rumors have been allowed, and this is a pretty fucking MAJOR thing that most certainly warrants discussion.


I agree. That's really awkward. Every shit, stupid, and obviously fake dirtsheet thread is allowed, but the one good one that actually seems to have merit and be impactful isn't.

At worst they should've merged the threads, not locked and deleted them all.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well since Rock isn't here we are just going to have to show the GI JOE trailer again :vince4


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This has made RAW ten times more interesting. I'm pumped! :mark:


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw is going to be even more of a pisstake than usual. I'm expecting this to be so bad it's good if this Rock stuff is legit.

:mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JY57 said:


> bryanalvarez
> Apparently a meeting taking place at this moment regarding Rock
Click to expand...

Rock getting Future Endevoured before Zack Ryder :ryder1


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JY57 said:


> -


Raw just got more interesting tonight now :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock Threads:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mods are a bunch of bitchass niccas for deleting the Rock threads.

Can't we have some fun around here :rock


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I said it before, but it takes saying again - I don't care how entertaining The Rock is, walking out when you are scheduled to appear is damn unprofessional. WWE _made_ The Rock. The success he enjoys now is all thanks to WWE.

He made a decision to come back, and when he made that decision it was under the proviso that he would play by their rules. And, yes, for the most part he did just that. He showed up, he cut great promos and he did the best he could in the matches he was booked in. And at Wrestlemania, he did the right thing and laid down for John Cena.

But now he has turned his back on the fans, on the company that made him and all we hear are childish justifications.
My friends, there is _no_ justification for this unprofessionalism, this ingratitude. None whatsoever.

And I sincerely hope that The Rock can come back and allow the fans to remember him in the manner he would like - as the professional, company-minded wrestler who shows up, does his job and send the fans home happy.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Emergency Meeting to keep a guy they've treated like positive royalty the past 3 years happy. Disgusting conduct.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Terrible moderating :bateman

SNUFF OUT DISCUSSION.


----------



## Murph

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HHH should BURY Rock then declare himself the GOAT tonight. Then celebrate with the title and lots of pyro for no reason. THIS BUSINESS


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Grow some balls Vince, good god.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The threads had all been merged or deleted though. Maybe the mods know something we don't on the topic?



jorajatt said:


> But why? Is it a conspiracy or something?


In that case, :truth will get to the bottom of it


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mybe it's money issue.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheFranticJane said:


> I said it before, but it takes saying again - I don't care how entertaining The Rock is, walking out when you are scheduled to appear is damn unprofessional. WWE _made_ The Rock. The success he enjoys now is all thanks to WWE.
> 
> He made a decision to come back, and when he made that decision it was under the proviso that he would play by their rules. And, yes, for the most part he did just that. He showed up, he cut great promos and he did the best he could in the matches he was booked in. And at Wrestlemania, he did the right thing and laid down for John Cena.
> 
> But now he has turned his back on the fans, on the company that made him and all we hear are childish justifications.
> My friends, there is _no_ justification for this unprofessionalism, this ingratitude. None whatsoever.
> 
> And I sincerely hope that The Rock can come back and allow the fans to remember him in the manner he would like - as the professional, company-minded wrestler who shows up, does his job and send the fans home happy.


This is why you dont bank on part timers to main event your shows. It looks like Punk and Ziggler will end up being right, speaking out about the rock and other part timers getting the spotlight at WM and PPVs over the current stars.


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I originally thought 'man raw will be interesting now' but they'll probably just write some last minute crap involving cena and it'll end up being more dull than usual, if this is all true.


----------



## O10101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Welp, they just deleted another thread about it.

WTF is the point in deleting a thread with a very warranted discussion going on? This is pretty fucking big news, I understand there were a buncha threads made but they should have been merged and the topic should be allowed to be discussed, it's pretty damn active conversation wise.

Makes absolutely no sense, unless they think that the discussion belongs in here because it involves RAW, which I don't agree with.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck it, i'll discuss it in here.. 

He looked uncomfortable as fuck in the end of the match last night, the way cena left and the rocks music played, it was set up like it was Rockys even match, until Cena was waiting with the salute, and the awkward looking arm raise..

Never seen Rocky looking so downtrodden and a PPV event.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



jorajatt said:


> But why? Is it a conspiracy or something?


IT is!


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










What if Vince has a plant on this site as a mod.... And they closed the 'Rock Leaving' threads to stop us talking about it?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_RAW_The_Rock_Angle_Nixed_More_Details.html



> There is said to be absolute panic at RAW this afternoon. Tonight's show was scheduled to build to a segment where Brock Lesnar beat up The Rock to set up a WrestleMania XXX main event.
> 
> The Rock is not at RAW and word going around is he went home. Vince McMahon and WWE writers and producers are busy re-doing the show and apparently the angle has been nixed.
> 
> Nobody knows any details as to what happened past that. The belief now is that Rock won't be appearing tonight.
> 
> - There is another major angle planned for tonight to set up John Cena's next title defense at Extreme Rules. It was something that has been planned for some time and was actually scheduled for WrestleMania last night.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No Rock means we get a double dose of the Real People's Champ.

:cena2


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Terrible moderating :bateman
> 
> SNUFF OUT DISCUSSION.


EVERYONE 










The long thread has been moved back. Now stop moaning.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God damn, I wonder what pissed off The Rock. Say what you want about him but I don't think he's ever had any real trouble with anyone backstage. Pretty unprofessional of him to do, as it was for Austin, though at least Rock isn't even a full-timer so can't say I feel sorry for them if they really are in a panic.

This is huge news if true. And ironically may make me tune into RAW just to see what they scrounge up, despite planning on taking a break after Wrestlemania... a break that may now start next week. :side:

Also why the hell were they trying to book a Wrestlemania main event a year in advanced again anyway?


----------



## CenationHLR

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Okay thread is back now.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/760026-rock-walks-out-wwe.html


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JY57 said:


> -


This jabroni is going to job to Sandow. :rock3


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder how the commentators will sell this one :lol


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where'd the thread go? 

Anyway, Rock has always been professional. They must have done something to really piss him off. This makes RAW exciting.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is a ploy its to get everyone tuning in to raw due to the shocking mania last night how many posts have i seen today claiming there not watching raw after last night. this is a selling ploy. or a storyline. but i wouldnt be surprised if the rock has quit i still adore him either way


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock turning heel.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheFranticJane said:


> I said it before, but it takes saying again - I don't care how entertaining The Rock is, walking out when you are scheduled to appear is damn unprofessional. WWE _made_ The Rock. The success he enjoys now is all thanks to WWE.
> 
> He made a decision to come back, and when he made that decision it was under the proviso that he would play by their rules. And, yes, for the most part he did just that. He showed up, he cut great promos and he did the best he could in the matches he was booked in. And at Wrestlemania, he did the right thing and laid down for John Cena.
> 
> But now he has turned his back on the fans, on the company that made him and all we hear are childish justifications.
> *My friends, there is no justification for this unprofessionalism, this ingratitude. None whatsoever.*
> 
> And I sincerely hope that The Rock can come back and allow the fans to remember him in the manner he would like - as the professional, company-minded wrestler who shows up, does his job and send the fans home happy.


Family member died or accident?

Oh wait, there's NO justification I forgot, because you matter more. :kobe

Come off it, you don't know what happened.

And say what you will, but Rock just single handedly made this a must watch Raw tonight.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Watch this not even be true and RAW goes on as planned.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










ROCKS REDEMPTION~! A DAY OF HIS EXISTENCE DESTROYED~!


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If it's true, Vince will have either Cena or Heyman(Lesnar)/Punk bury him in a promo.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Fuck it, i'll discuss it in here..
> 
> He looked uncomfortable as fuck in the end of the match last night, the way cena left and the rocks music played, it was set up like it was Rockys even match, until Cena was waiting with the salute, and the awkward looking arm raise..
> 
> Never seen Rocky looking so downtrodden and a PPV event.


From my perspective, I don't know how it came off on TV, but the crowd was NOT fond of the show of respect between him and Cena. So yeah, it's probably pretty awkward when you're trying to have this epic show of respect in a sea of boos.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> I wonder how the commentators will sell this one :lol


If true expect cena to do a rock took his ball and went back to hollywood angle 

I HOPE it is true If Not rock is a great at selling last night he looked pissed with handshake/hug then with the part at the top of the ramp


----------



## Korvin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

To be honest, I am not believing it until it is confirmed. At least, I HOPE that it isn't true because Rock is the one doing movies and I am sure that it would look bad on him if he walks out of a job.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait...where has all this talk of Rock being pissed off and going home come from? :rock3


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJTheGr81 said:


> From my perspective, I don't know how it came off on TV, but the crowd was NOT fond of the show of respect between him and Cena. So yeah, it's probably pretty awkward when you're trying to have this epic show of respect in a sea of boos.


Yeah came off the same at home, the just dont seem to have chemistry in anything..


----------



## TKOW

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao The reaction to this Rock news is hilarious.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Wait...where has all this talk of Rock being pissed off and going home come from? :rock3


Read just about any wrestling insider website.
Rajah, pwi..All of them are reporting this story.
But never know, could just be a huge troll on vince's behalf. :vince3


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait, so while I went away, apparently the Rock went home and Vince is losing his shit? :lol

I love it when trainwrecks and car crashes happen. Of course, this could all be a work...


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock's just driving home to pick up an extra can of whoop ass to save us from Cena's bullshit thank you speech tonight. THANK YOU ROCK, THANK YOU ROCK.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Rock did that then GOOD!!! He has been a shadow of the man he once was and if he did it was totally unprofessional


----------



## chucky101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> Wait, so while I went away, apparently the Rock went home and Vince is losing his shit? :lol
> 
> I love it when trainwrecks and car crashes happen. Of course, this could all be a work...


it just broke within the last hour or so, all the sites are now reporting it, so it seems legit

meeting is taking place right now backstage concerning the rock and what to do with it

lesnar was suppose to beat him up on tonights raw setting up a future match


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

In before Rock marks defend him yet jump on Austin when he done it.


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Potential Rock no show? We gon get dat attitude era back? :draper

Honestly though I ain't going to comment till I know the circumstances, for now I'm just finding this shit hilarious, especially all the reaction surrounding it


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Hold on Taz, what's The Stone doing in the Impact Zone?!!!11!"


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm now buzzing for this show, the only raw I watch live all year, this thread being one of the main resons I'm staying up.


----------



## OJA20

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Wait...where has all this talk of Rock being pissed off and going home come from? :rock3


The fuck is up with Takers leg in your sig?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I was going to record this and watch it tomorrow, but now this news has broken out I'm gonna have to stay up and watch live. 

Rocky draws. :rock


----------



## jorajatt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Maybe it's a work to boost ratings after a lackluster Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> In before Rock marks defend him yet jump on Austin when he done it.


What?


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> In before Rock marks defend him yet jump on Austin when he done it.


Inb4 Punk marks call him unprofes.. oh no.. too late.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



iDogBea said:


> What?


You know, when the GOAT walked out because he didn't want to face Brock for free on Raw.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheF1BOB said:


> Inb4 Punk marks call him unprofes.. oh no.. too late.


Explain to me how it isn't unprofessional.

He's scheduled to be there. He's not there. Took the WWE off guard, and has put them in a shit situation. WHAT A GUY.

Not saying they don't deserve it for being retarded, though.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 Rock opens the show. :rock


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Boulder is heading to Corpus Christi. Got a date destiny, brother. :hogan


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hey guys, anyone know how long until raw start? my time zone is -7PST


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Nimbus said:


> Hey guys, anyone know how long until raw start? my time zone is -7PST


unk2 Gonna start a neg crusade on you soon


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> You know, when the GOAT walked out because he didn't want to face Brock for free on Raw.


Personally I think Austin had a good reason for walking out and in his mind he felt it was a better business move to not give away PPV matches on a weekly show. I'm not ragging on him for it, but not the best way to go about it.

And that is coming from a Rock fan or "mark" as others would call me.

Rock is a professional guy, he's always been known for that. Now while walking out is not a smart thing to do when you're advertised, something could have happen (family, friend or backstage problem) that could have made him leave.

I want full details on it (if it's even legit) and right now I'm reserving judgement. 

Like other people should be doing.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashley678 said:


> - At one point, WWE officials were planning an altercation between The Rock and Brock Lesnar for tonight’s RAW



*:mark: :mark:

Too good to be true.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Nimbus said:


> Hey guys, anyone know how long until raw start? my time zone is -7PST


What is with you? Do you move every week?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well this story has made Raw a lot more interesting now...lets see what Vince pulls out of his ass if this is true :vince3



OJA20 said:


> The fuck is up with Takers leg in your sig?


I don't see anything wrong...


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Rock left? I doubt that. Oh wait!


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Explain to me how it isn't unprofessional.
> 
> He's scheduled to be there. He's not there. Took the WWE off guard, and has put them in a shit situation. WHAT A GUY.
> 
> Not saying they don't deserve it for being retarded, though.


NO, they put themselves in that situation when they sacrifice The Rock for John Fucking Cena.

Was it professional? No.

Do I give a fuck?

HELL NO!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could be a very bad Raw, tonight.Expect possibly Rock and Cena thanking each other.Who's next in line to face Cena, unless Rocky will get that rematch at Extreme Rules which he will lose.Expect Punk not to be there, I think he might take time off.Only thing that could make this show better, Ziggler winning the World Title tonight.Also Fandango interests me especially that post game promo Y2J did telling him you beat me yeah but will you let your career be memorable or punch line for people they like to call flash in the pan.Also, what will Miz do now as the IC Champ, and let's not forget Cesaro was not on the card, he better cripple someone lol..Lastly, Ryback was buried you would think if WWE had any interests in building him up, a victory over Henry at Mania would be of smart.Maybe WWE is trying to show Ryback is beatable and he can come back just as hard.If Ryback does face Henry again at Extreme Rules, Mania victories mean more brotha.Hope to get a solid Raw tonight!


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What is with you? Do you move every week?


Yes i do, because of work. Right now im in Mexico, its 3:40pm here. thats why im confused.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So I come on here to post a final (un)witty thought before heading to bed and catching Raw tomorrow and Rock has done a fucking runner? DAMN YOU VINCE! YOU WILL NOT GET ME TO WATCH THIS SHOW. So, do you think I should sit up a bit for Raw to see what happens then?

:vince


----------



## TKOW

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> So I come on here to post a final (un)witty thought before heading to bed and catching Raw tomorrow and Rock has done a fucking runner? DAMN YOU VINCE! YOU WILL NOT GET ME TO WATCH THIS SHOW. So, do you think I should sit up a bit for Raw to see what happens then?
> 
> :vince


There's life in the old bastard yet.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Nimbus said:


> Yes i do, because of work. Right now im in Mexico, its 3:40pm here. thats why im confused.


It'll be on in 2 hours and 20 minutes.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Well this story has made Raw a lot more interesting now...lets see what Vince pulls out of his ass if this is true :vince3
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't see anything wrong...*


In the first look, it looked really strange.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> So I come on here to post a final (un)witty thought before heading to bed and catching Raw tomorrow and Rock has done a fucking runner? DAMN YOU VINCE! YOU WILL NOT GET ME TO WATCH THIS SHOW. So, do you think I should sit up a bit for Raw to see what happens then?
> 
> :vince


:yes


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheFranticJane said:


> "Hold on Taz, what's The Stone doing in the Impact Zone?!!!11!"


Newest member of Aces & 8's. Rock/Hogan III at Bound for Glory. :hogan2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> So I come on here to post a final (un)witty thought before heading to bed and catching Raw tomorrow and Rock has done a fucking runner? DAMN YOU VINCE! YOU WILL NOT GET ME TO WATCH THIS SHOW. So, do you think I should sit up a bit for Raw to see what happens then?
> 
> :vince


Didn't think you were gonna get away that easy, did you? :vince5


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do you guys think this raw, will be better than WM 29?


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

it's confirmed now

The Rock walked out of the arena

he left









sigh

good job WWE, you people get Cena

all of you get CENA! 

:angry:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> So I come on here to post a final (un)witty thought before heading to bed and catching Raw tomorrow and Rock has done a fucking runner? DAMN YOU VINCE! YOU WILL NOT GET ME TO WATCH THIS SHOW. So, do you think I should sit up a bit for Raw to see what happens then?
> 
> :vince


"Hey John look! they're back for more" :vince2 :cena2



Bryan D. said:


> In the first look, it looked really strange.


Ah yeah I see it now...dammit now I can't UNSEE it :taker


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KING. said:


> There's life in the old bastard yet.


Vince probably cried at the reaction to Mania last night and saw the general lack of interest for Raw and decided to troll us all into watching. 

:vince : Those fuckers don't react to my son-in-law

:HHH2 : :HHH

:vince : Those fuckers don't react to my other son-in-law

:HHH2 : Other son-in-la...

:vince : SHADDDUUUPPPPP! I have it. I'll show those internet bastards. TELL THEM ROCK LEFT DAMMIT!

:HHH2 : What?

:vince : ROCK! TELL THEM HE LEFT!

:rock3 : You want me to leave?

:HHH2 : I think he wants you to leave, Dwayne.

:vince : JUST GET THE FUCK ON THE PLANE ALNMSVKJNRIUHBNJKANYHGBHY

:vince2 : Internet destroyed......again, isn't that right, son?

:cena2 : THE CHAMP IS HERE!

:side:


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince is such a genius. :vince2


----------



## Lapacus96

Can't wait for the debuts and or debut vignettes for any of the nxt guys.the roster needs a shot of flesh blood.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#Rocks2home


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> Vince probably cried at the reaction to Mania last night and saw the general lack of interest for Raw and decided to troll us all into watching.
> 
> :vince : Those fuckers don't react to my son-in-law
> 
> :HHH2 : :HHH
> 
> :vince : Those fuckers don't react to my other son-in-law
> 
> :HHH2 : Other son-in-la...
> 
> :vince : SHADDDUUUPPPPP! I have it. I'll show those internet bastards. TELL THEM ROCK LEFT DAMMIT!
> 
> :HHH2 : What?
> 
> :vince : ROCK! TELL THEM HE LEFT!
> 
> :rock3 : You want me to leave?
> 
> :HHH2 : I think he wants you to leave, Dwayne.
> 
> :vince : JUST GET THE FUCK ON THE PLANE ALNMSVKJNRIUHBNJKANYHGBHY
> 
> :vince2 : Internet destroyed......again, isn't that right, son?
> 
> :cena2 : THE CHAMP IS HERE!
> 
> :side:


:ti


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> Vince probably cried at the reaction to Mania last night and saw the general lack of interest for Raw and decided to troll us all into watching.
> 
> :vince : Those fuckers don't react to my son-in-law
> 
> :HHH2 : :HHH
> 
> :vince : Those fuckers don't react to my other son-in-law
> 
> :HHH2 : Other son-in-la...
> 
> :vince : SHADDDUUUPPPPP! I have it. I'll show those internet bastards. TELL THEM ROCK LEFT DAMMIT!
> 
> :HHH2 : What?
> 
> :vince : ROCK! TELL THEM HE LEFT!
> 
> :rock3 : You want me to leave?
> 
> :HHH2 : I think he wants you to leave, Dwayne.
> 
> :vince : JUST GET THE FUCK ON THE PLANE ALNMSVKJNRIUHBNJKANYHGBHY
> 
> :vince2 : Internet destroyed......again, isn't that right, son?
> 
> :cena2 : THE CHAMP IS HERE!
> 
> :side:


:lmao Repped!


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God If this isn't true, then Vince has just spent the last twenty four hours trolling the shit out of us :vince2


----------



## TankOfRate

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> Vince probably cried at the reaction to Mania last night and saw the general lack of interest for Raw and decided to troll us all into watching.
> 
> :vince : Those fuckers don't react to my son-in-law
> 
> :HHH2 : :HHH
> 
> :vince : Those fuckers don't react to my other son-in-law
> 
> :HHH2 : Other son-in-la...
> 
> :vince : SHADDDUUUPPPPP! I have it. I'll show those internet bastards. TELL THEM ROCK LEFT DAMMIT!
> 
> :HHH2 : What?
> 
> :vince : ROCK! TELL THEM HE LEFT!
> 
> :rock3 : You want me to leave?
> 
> :HHH2 : I think he wants you to leave, Dwayne.
> 
> :vince : JUST GET THE FUCK ON THE PLANE ALNMSVKJNRIUHBNJKANYHGBHY
> 
> :vince2 : Internet destroyed......again, isn't that right, son?
> 
> :cena2 : THE CHAMP IS HERE!
> 
> :side:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

All WWE programming (apart from NXT <3) needs to be replaced with a reality show on backstage shenanigans. That's where the real entertainment is.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No matter what the status of Rock is, we all know that the show will be opening up with Cena walking out and then blabbering on the mic. "I have never beaten The Rock before, I overcame the odds and won the WWE Championship. The Champ IS HERE!!!"

Ugh. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> ROCKS REDEMPTION~! A DAY OF HIS EXISTENCE DESTROYED~!


Why has he accepted to do that? Why ? :hogan2


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait to see the ratings for this show. WORK IT.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait to see cenas belt with his logos on the side


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Pasab said:


> Why has he accepted to do that? Why ? :hogan2


Prob just went with it, couldnt really blank Cena and walk past, Cena was already waiting.. with the fucking salute as well. lol

the face and the walk off with your head down seemed very un-rock though.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shit its a 1am start in the UK, gonna be hard work.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Jordo said:


> Can't wait to see cenas belt with his logos on the side


Not seen the pics yet?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










:cena2


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Fuck it, i'll discuss it in here..
> 
> He looked uncomfortable as fuck in the end of the match last night, the way cena left and the rocks music played, it was set up like it was Rockys even match, until Cena was waiting with the salute, and the awkward looking arm raise..
> 
> Never seen Rocky looking so downtrodden and a PPV event.


this

i personally have never felt that awkward watching something

you cannot fake what rock showed last night

and kudos to him for being the consumate professional to go along with it

but you can see

YOU CAN SEE

every fibre of his being hated it


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I like how the new belt gets the character traits of his holder. I can't wait till Punk gets it again.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashes11 said:


> Shit its a 1am start in the UK, gonna be hard work.


2am start in Serbia, so...


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bryan D. said:


> :cena2


The only positive is at least it isnt going to be a permanent design for the next 8 years.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Nimbus said:


> Yes i do, because of work. Right now im in Mexico, its 3:40pm here. thats why im confused.


When you wrote this it was 4:40 in Mexico, :lmao. Shows how much of a troll you are.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

2 hours til RAW and we're already up to 44 pages. Tonight might just turn out to be a fun night.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> 2am start in Serbia, so...


You win, should I get an hour of sleep in before hand or keep up with this enthralling thread?


----------



## just1988

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Tonight is going to be one very interesting show with all the rumoured changes that have apparently had to be made to the show, I cannot wait to see what happens*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So I'm waiting for IF YA SMELL to open the show tonight and we see that winning smile from Rocky. Would be even better if we heard IF YA SMELL and this guy came out...

:cena4

And cut a promo a la Vince on Austin in 04 about Rock talking his ball and going home but that THE CHAMP IS HERE EVERY WEEK. 

I have decided that I'm not staying up for this. I won't be fooled. Take that, Vince. I shall, however, check this out in the morning and stick around for a bit before going to bed.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



iDogBea said:


> The only positive is at least it isnt going to be a permanent design for the next 8 years.


You sure about that? :vince2


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> So I'm waiting for IF YA SMELL to open the show tonight and we see that winning smile from Rocky. Would be even better if we heard IF YA SMELL and this guy came out...
> 
> :cena4
> 
> And cut a promo a la Vince on Austin in 04 about Rock talking his ball and going home but that THE CHAMP IS HERE EVERY WEEK.
> 
> _I have decided that I'm not staying up for this. I won't be fooled. Take that, Vince. I shall, however, check this out in the morning and stick around for a bit before going to bed._


I'd ban you if I could for making my heart bleed like this by reading that


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Finally The Rock has come back... home" :rock


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"The Rock has taken his ball and gone home" ... hmm

wonder if those words will be uttered tonight

is history repeating itself?

is The Rock about to get ripped apart on RAW? 

whatever happens

I'm your side Rock

period


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Rock got tired of watching Cena "satisfy" Vince McMahon every night...


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I really do like the new belt. Cena's logos look pretty good on it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Apparently The Rock flew to LA right after Mania last night. Something just doesn't add up.


----------



## Psycho Ranger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It is funny how all the smarks are hating on the WWE all the time and yet look at everyone geeking out in this thread over tongiht's Raw...:genius


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Apparently The Rock flew to LA right after Mania last night. Something just doesn't add up.


 :rock4 Just going to bring it via satellite again.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Apparently The Rock flew to LA right after Mania last night. Something just doesn't add up.


everything adds up..

Rock was not happy.

He simply was not happy.

But The Rock is too great a professional so he went along with what was asked of him to do.. but after that, all bets are off

he fulfilled what he needed to, as a professional

now? the simplest truth is something nobody can deny

THE ROCK does not need the WWE as much as the WWE NEEDS THE ROCK

have you guys seen the tweets last night?! The Rock's celebrity goes far beyond wrestling now

so he went home

on to the next project.. a BILLION DOLLAR Franchise MGM and Paramount has thrown at him called

HERCULES

...everything adds up my friend, everything adds up perfectly


----------



## Medo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Cena big celebration tonight, should be great.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> I'd ban you if I could for making my heart bleed like this by reading that


See that little red bar over there on the left? Yeah...I don't think you're banning anybody. Just sayin. 

For anybody who wants a laugh, read this REAL LIFE DRAMA STORY.

http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama

:lmao

Gossip. Like fucking wildfire. It's great.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck Raw. Fuck The Rock.

I'm trending worldwide.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> everything adds up..
> 
> Rock was not happy.
> 
> He simply was not happy.
> 
> But The Rock is too great a professional so he went along with what was asked of him to do.. but after that, all bets are off
> 
> he fulfilled what he needed to, as a professional
> 
> now? the simplest truth is something nobody can deny
> 
> THE ROCK does not need the WWE as much as the WWE NEEDS THE ROCK
> 
> have you guys seen the tweets last night?! The Rock's celebrity goes far beyond wrestling now
> 
> so he went home
> 
> on to the next project.. a BILLION DOLLAR Franchise MGM and Paramount has thrown at him called
> 
> HERCULES
> 
> ...everything adds up my friend, everything adds up perfectly


:clap


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Medo said:


> *Cena big celebration tonight, should be great.*


BALOONS! HE WANTS BALOONS! :heyman


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

From the article Starbuck posted 



> Allegedly, The Rock was supposed to defeat Cena only to have Dolph Ziggler cash in his Money in The Bank title shot, capturing the championship from a bruised and battered Rock.


:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> See that little red bar over there on the left? Yeah...I don't think you're banning anybody. Just sayin.
> 
> For anybody who wants a laugh, read this REAL LIFE DRAMA STORY.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Gossip. Like fucking wildfire. It's great.


Awesome find. I love this though:


> Allegedly, The Rock was supposed to defeat Cena only to have Dolph Ziggler cash in his Money in The Bank title shot, capturing the championship from a bruised and battered Rock.


Apparently The Examiner doesn't know how that blue briefcase works either.


----------



## Psycho Ranger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince might not like it, but the WWE is sort of a small gig for The Rock these days.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The GOAT is probably with The Bella Twins hiding somewhere.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> See that little red bar over there on the left? Yeah...I don't think you're banning anybody. Just sayin.
> 
> For anybody who wants a laugh, read this REAL LIFE DRAMA STORY.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Gossip. Like fucking wildfire. It's great.


So much crap in that article. :lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The GOAT is probably with The Bella Twins hiding somewhere.


You're damn right he is.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I Will Be Upset if rock shows up now this shit could be car crash tv with some great results


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> See that little red bar over there on the left? Yeah...I don't think you're banning anybody. Just sayin.
> 
> For anybody who wants a laugh, read this REAL LIFE DRAMA STORY.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/the-rock-walks-off-raw-real-life-wwe-drama
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Gossip. Like fucking wildfire. It's great.


:lmao :lmao :lmao Why the fuck did I even read that. According to this...thing, the plan was for Ziggler to cash in :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That article...:lmao

I lost it when it mentioned how Dolph Ziggler was supposed to cash in on the match. :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> That article...:lmao
> 
> I lost it when it mentioned how Dolph Ziggler was supposed to cash in on the match. :lol


guess they have a ziggy fan in the office and he wanted to a laugh


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseBxNYC said:


> The GOAT is probably with The Bella Twins hiding somewhere.


You're right he is:


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If he's actually on the show I'm going to be disappointed now. The sheets have built this up better than WWE built the Mania card and they did it all in just one night. GOATS. We finally have a story we can invest ourselves in. We just need to find out if we're rooting for the People's Champ and booing the evil McMahon's or if we're rooting for the....heroic....McMahon's and booing Hollywood Rock. I hope they hurry up and inform us of what side we're supposed to take in all of this. I'm actually looking forward to the mess of a show I'm going to watch tomorrow since they're probably still writing it as we speak.

:lmao

This is great. Mania comes a day late but at least it showed up. 

:vince3


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dunmer said:


> You're right he is:


Jason David Frank takes Rock's place, feuds with Lesnar for WM 30. Shit would be legit.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dunmer said:


> You're right he is:


I bet he morphed on them hoes.


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

1 hour before the clusterfuck! Might be worst than WCW 2000!


----------



## CenationHLR

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CM Punk is reported backstage.



> CM Punk's leg is said to be "really banged up" from his match with The Undertaker at WrestleMania 29 last night.
> 
> That being said, he is scheduled for RAW tonight and is backstage. There are rumors that he'll be taking time off in the coming months.
> 
> Source: Pwinsider


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looking forward to Cena, The Shield and Brock Lesnar, also hoping for a Christian return.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> I bet he morphed on them hoes.


oh wtf!!

i thought it was some indy wrestler or a fan..

didn't realize it was the green ranger!!

lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> oh wtf!!
> 
> i thought it was some indy wrestler or a fan..
> 
> didn't realize it was the green ranger!!
> 
> lol



He banged Kimberly lol


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Nimbus said:


> Yes i do, because of work. Right now im in Mexico, its 3:40pm here. thats why im confused.


my ass you work you fucking liar.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

50 pages an hour before must be a record..


----------



## Conor?

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ladies and gentleman welcome to- EUEUEUE DOM DOM DI DOM DOM- Wait.. WHAT?!? Is..Is that.. TAZ, IT'S HIM... ITS IT'S... ITZZ THA BOULDER BRICK LESNAR!!!!11??!! *Brick lesnar in ring* HE'S IN THA RING TAZ!??!! Brick: I'm not alone.. WHAT?!? What does he mean he's not alo- IF YA AA SNIFF WHAT THE STONE...IS MARINATING. OMGZZ IT'S THE STONE, HE'S IN THE IMPACT ZONE.. THE STONE IS IN THE ZONE TAZ. TAZ!?!? Who's THAT HOLDING STONES HAND!!?? TAZ IS .. IS THAT.. ITS JIM CENA.


----------



## Under Control

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango has walked out on the company as well.

The backstage is in tatters atm, tonight could be the end of RAW and maybe the WWE


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dr.Boo said:


> Awesome find. I love this though:
> 
> 
> Apparently The Examiner doesn't know how that blue briefcase works either.


You guys really need to stop taking that stipulation that seriously. EVERYTHING is twisted and turned in WWE, it doesn't matter. Jesus.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Under Control said:


> Fandango has walked out on the company as well.
> 
> The backstage is in tatters atm, tonight could be the end of RAW and maybe the WWE


FANDAGONE  LOL..

gutted. phef.


----------



## leon79

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So here we are, a start of a new wrestling season.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SteenIsGod said:


> You guys really need to stop taking that stipulation that seriously. EVERYTHING is twisted and turned in WWE, it doesn't matter. Jesus.


Although I wouldn't put it past the WWE. I like to think they wouldn't change the rules like that out of nowhere.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He banged Kimberly lol


holy..

LOL WTF!!

Green Ranger = pimp


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> holy..
> 
> LOL WTF!!
> 
> Green Ranger = pimp


Tommy was better


----------



## SteenIsGod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dr.Boo said:


> Although I wouldn't put it past the WWE. I like to think they wouldn't change the rules like that out of nowhere.


THEY WILL. If Vince wants to do it, they will. Next thing you're gonna tell me is if Brock won last night, then HHH's career would be over.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RaneGaming said:


> Tommy was better


unless you were agreeing, Tommy was the green


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheFranticJane said:


> "Hold on Taz, what's The Stone doing in the Impact Zone?!!!11!"


What could Dwayne Johnson be doing in an abandoned soundstage outside a theme park?

Maybe filming an awful movie unk2


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> holy..
> 
> LOL WTF!!
> 
> Green Ranger = pimp


That was Jason's girl and he just took her :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> unless you were agreeing, Tommy was the green


 /facepalm i will go back to my corner 

but yes i agree


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's kind of sad: this is the most excited I've been for RAW in months and it has absolutely nothing to do with Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*









Let's do this. :mark:


----------



## Under Control

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Apparently they have called upon Adrian Neville to step up tonight and bury Brock Lesnar last minute, Vince has completely lost it and is giving him a massive push


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> From the article Starbuck posted
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Fuck logic and plotholes if it meant both losing I would have :mark:. Yeah this article is most likely fake. Damn had my hopes up that the rock was fucking off .


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm really excited to see:


...


----------



## The Cowboy!!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Watching NXT, Ohno is gold on commentary! He better debut tonight.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well I'll leave the Rock issue alone as that's another thread--but I could see Dolph cash in tonight granted that Swagger gets buried and sent to Wellness Policy Violation land as of tomorrow. That would set up a rematch at Extreme Rules and forcing Swagger out of the picture. Big E I would expect pound down little Ricky and Bertie first.. 

I don't know what they can do with the Shield besides have them go for the tag team titles...which would be a decent move. 

CM punk's reaction will be epic... Does he admit defeat or cry foul? I hear he's taking some well deserved vacation time so I guess he might take a burial tonight too.. 

Fandango will come out and brag. And dance. Like a goof.

That's all until 8pm EST (Daylight savings time kids... USA USA!)


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Maybe we might get a back stage segment of Daniel Bryan telling Dolph that AJ's kiss is bad luck and he has to let her go and then Dolph drops AJ, but I have no idea what they would do with Langston.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe we might get a back stage segment of Daniel Bryan telling Dolph that AJ's kiss is bad luck and he has to let her go and then Dolph drops AJ, but I have no idea what they would do with Langston.


Now Langston can get himself some AJ. unk


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking pumped for RAW. Let's do this.

INB4 Rock no shows.
INB4 Rock does show up.
INB4 somebody shoots on Rock.
INB4 Batista.
INB4 RVD.
INB4 Goldberg.
INB4 Christian.
INB4 Shelton Benjamin.
INB4 fuck all happens.
INB4 RAW of the Year.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> Now Langston can get himself some AJ. unk


AJ would love that BBC


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseBxNYC said:


> AJ would love that BBC


What? I didn't know Big E was from Great Britain?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

20 mins until fuckery :mark:


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck this shit. I'm staying until I see what the opening segment is. If I hear NO CHANCE IN HELL then shit is going down lol. I can wait another 15 mins. If this whole Rock thing doesn't start the show then I'll just catch it tomorrow. Vince wins again. Bastard.


----------



## JY57

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> TheShieldWWE
> At WrestleMania, we sent a message on the biggest stage. Tonight, the impact we will have on #RAW will be historic... #BelieveInTheShield


whatever that means


----------



## killacamt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

will watch this for the first hour then turn on the national title game


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This whole Rock confusion was the best RAW show that never happened.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol What if this Rock thing is a work to get people to tune into RAW tonight. 

:vince :rock :cena2


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do a shot of tequila for every 20 minutes the Rock isn't around. Get drunk with your false, recreant idol.

CM Punk is straight edge. That means he's better than :rock3


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This shit has got me interested after last night, bound to be a work now...


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Inb4 Nimbus asks what time RAW is coming on.





Nimbus said:


> Hey guys, anyone know how long until raw start? my time zone is -7PST


:lmao

unk2


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JY57 said:


> whatever that means


Holy shit, they said "IMPACT", they're walking out, everybody is walking out, we'll get 3 hours of Vince crying, holy shit holy shit holy shit


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena might just be booed louder than ever since ECW vs RVD tonight. Well, probably not. HE SHOULD though


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Only 14 minutes until The Rock disgraces the WWE title.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

10 minutes yo bitches!!!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Breaking News*

Rescheduled Raw starts with a Rock concert via satellite, Rock will perform his new hit single "I'm going home, I'm going home, screw the world I'm going home"


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JY57 said:


> whatever that means


KO AS THE FOURTH MEMBER :mark: :mark:

No, let me not do that to myself.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> According to a report by Dave Meltzer, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson isn't at the RAW taping tonight in New Jersey because he suffered an injury during his match last night with John Cena at Wrestlemania 29. It isn't known how severe the injury is at the moment.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online


Rock got hurt no wonder he was mad at the end , No movies fora min


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> :lol What if this Rock thing is a work to get people to tune into RAW tonight.
> 
> :vince :rock :cena2


I wouldn't be surprised. :vince


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

10 minutes to go.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SPCDRI said:


> Only 14 minutes until The Rock disgraces the WWE title.


Is it possible to shit all over the title via Satellite?


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena to be interrupted during a boring promo with ONE OF A KIND.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Start the show already.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock just tweeted this:



> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wouldn't say I would mark much if RVD returned. He's rather lazy and unmotivated at this point.


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> TheRock
> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


But as we know?

WTF does this mean?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> TheRock
> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


Punk walking around with a bum leg, Triple H had X-rays done on his hand/arm last night, Ryback supposedly hurting too, Rock gets hurt and decides to fly home without notifying anybody?

Interdasting.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena to kick off RAW.

:cena2


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The fuck is the "But as we know.." about?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Almost time guys, intrigued about all this Rock stuff.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JY57 said:


> whatever that means


Shield to beat down Cena only for him to hulk up and single handedly bury the shield in a 3 on 1 handicap match.


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> Live Audio Wrestling @LAWradio 1 min
> Crowd boos as announcement is made The Rock will not be here tonight


:rock4


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> The fuck is the "But as we know.." about?


Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 5s

..It's all about #JustBringIt. WWE Universe THANK YOU for all the love & well wishes. Means everything to me. #LeaveItAllInTheRing


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> The fuck is the "But as we know.." about?


I'm calling BS on that tweet. It doesn't add up.

EDIT: Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


... I'm probably lying.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheF1BOB said:


> But as we know?
> 
> WTF does this mean?


But as we know I'm in another league so I go home without repercussion.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why do I feel like this injury is a work? I don't get it, Rock looked fine to me last night. Unless he's just really good at covering it up! It could explain why he looked a bit "off" last night though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Starbuck said:


> Punk walking around with a bum leg, Triple H had X-rays done on his hand/arm last night, Ryback supposedly hurting too, Rock gets hurt and decides to fly home without notifying anybody?
> 
> Interdasting.


Punk and HHH went home too though. Their *home *is just a little different than Rock's.

unk2 :HHH2

:rock3


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena should come out and bury Rock for taking off.. The boo's...EPIC!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheF1BOB said:


> But as we know?
> 
> WTF does this mean?


No movies for like 9 months


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheF1BOB said:


> I'm calling BS on that tweet. It doesn't add up.


Why would he tweet it right before Raw and not this morning after seeing a Dr, also why didnt he tell anyone he was injured causing the writers to scatter a few hours before Raw starts and have to rewrite.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm here every night! :cena3


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here we go [email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES I FOUND A USA STREAM

fuck shitty ass uk streamers


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Stream is up. Shit storm incoming.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let the fuckery begin.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm going to watch RAW for about 30 mins in hope that Cena comes out to huge amounts of booing. That's all I want to see :lmao.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here we go..


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here's hoping the next 3 hours is good.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*:cena4 opening up the show, surely.*


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



mjames74 said:


> Shield to beat down Cena only for him to hulk up and single handedly bury the shield in a 3 on 1 handicap match.


single handedly beat them all at once by AAing all three members at once.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well this thread should be........something else tonight.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here we go


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Why do I feel like this injury is a work? I don't get it, Rock looked fine to me last night. Unless he's just really good at covering it up! It could explain why he looked a bit "off" last night though.


Adrenaline can be a factor. When you're out there I'm sure you're more numb to the pain.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Even Michael Cole sounds off.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Will we have been trolled


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lets see how much I can manage, i'm becoming more negative by the second


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And the road to the road to wrestlemania 30 begins.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4michaelcoletrystomakemaniasoundamazing


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

PUFF DIDDY SONGS YAY!

:mark:


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

nice exciting opening. i saw this last night you fuckers ._.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ok you iwc nerds, keep me entertained or i'll chainsaw your bungholes


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RAW going to open to a HUGE rating to start after all this.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Of course the injury is a work, just like when HHH broke his arm and Ryder broke his neck or back or whatever it was.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Rock getting boos. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM BOOS!!!!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hear a lot of boos for Cena. This is a good sign.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ROCK GETTING DEM BOOS :rock3


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh god, recapamania...........


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao @ the boos for Cena


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why does a 4 year old girl have a shirt that says "The Champ is here" with an arrow pointed downwards...

Fuck is that?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ROB VAN DAM! ROB VAN DAM! ROB VAN DAM!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

please tell me those cheers are piped in...my god


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boos already. Lol this will be good


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock 

In the middle of last nights Wrestlemania match I tore my abdomen & adductor muscles off the bone. Just part of the job. But as we know..


----------



## WrestlinFan

BOOOOOOOOO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd boos Rock. Crowd boos Cena. 

:bateman


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't know if I would call last night "incredible"


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock getting booed :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Incredible match? Fuck outta here.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Someone needs to bomb that bridge to two generations.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Like we didn't expect Cena to open.. :cena2


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT HEAT


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

goodbye Rock

 and thank you

here we go Cena's out not Rock

gg

gfg wwe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cena4


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Knew it.*


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Know its going to be good when you hear the crowd booing the pictures.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dem boos


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM BOOS...AND THERE ONLY PICTURES.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Love that crowd already :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM BOOS :mark: I LOVE MY STATE OF NEW JERSEY


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol opening with supercena new shirt


----------



## dean1983

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Champ is here!!!!! Just Give In!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

boo this man


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A new shirt


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena with that shirt :


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cena2 :cena2 :cena2 :cena4

That shirt :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The boos are music to my ears!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM BOOS


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG THAT SHIRT IS REAL :lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That fucking shirt. This goofy bastard.
:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That shirt is a heel turn. Has to be.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena getting booed out of the fucking arena! :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*HE'S GOT THAT DAMN SHIRT ON....*


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He actually has that shirt on, ugh.


----------



## Pronk25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL that shirt. Cena is such a troll.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

yay cena already.. haha and a new shirt


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Starting us off with a Cenafest? ...easy, stomach, hold it in....


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

say what you will about cena, but his smug talking to the camera during his entrance tickles my fancy


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao at him wearing the belt over the belt that's on the t shirt.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Running his mouth at every entrance is so aggravating.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And John Cena has turned this crowd into a personal cheering section.

Unfortunately it’s for Hitler.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk and HHH went home too though. Their *home *is just a little different than Rock's.
> 
> unk2 :HHH2
> 
> :rock3


COMPANY MAN PUNK AND THE FUTURE OWNER OF THE COMPANY RIGHT DERE

:cena2 to shoot on Rocky please.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK that 14pounds joke was actually good


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That new white shirt is disgusting.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dont say it Jerry


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*That shirt is bland as fuck :lmao*


----------



## sbuch

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

never seen a "face" like John Cena..love the title tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lawler should go away.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boos for The Rock.

Crowd not happy Rock's not in the house.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh King


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking hell this is like 2007


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's like Cena's mere existence angers people. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Actually not a bad shirt. Dem boos though.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

L00L ITS THE GUY CENA, WHY THE FUCK IS THE CROWD CHEERING. Sorry for caps, was expecting a smark crowd lol, i guess it's half half ish


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Worst t-shirt ever :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"The champ is my penis." - John Cena


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This shirt is horrible.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He's wearing that hideous shirt. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think rocks tweet is a cover up. Vince probably begged him to tweet that


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They are kayfabing The Rock blowing them off. Sad.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That shirt is fucking hilarious

CENA=GOAT TROLL


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Going to mark if there's another "boring" chant


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena the troll.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I have a baaaaad feeling about this show :no:


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuckin injury...BULLSHIT


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How is that shirt going to sell?


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And the boos have began


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, looks like he's a heel now.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hate Lawler already lol


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Partisan crowd? No, just an anti-Cena crowd


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This motherfucker.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'Bret says 4/10' sign spot. :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And so it begans


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is already pissing me off.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck Off fans :cena3


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*So. Many. Boos.

Gotdamn.*


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I demand more boos.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol cena trolling with that smile like always :cena2


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BROCK LESNAR GUY KL00L


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow, that is amazing heat


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Rock tweeted exactly 15 minutes ago

-cough cover up pr cough-

-cough-

not buying this shit

fuck the wwe

fuck cena

YOU PEOPLE GET CENA!


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is a goof


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ugh...smug cunt.


----------



## sbuch

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE ROCK INJURED but shows no sign of it during match


----------



## XxMetsxX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

belt has interchangeable parts


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Partisan Crowd=Unanimous booing from an international audience.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Phillies3:16 said:


> I think rocks tweet is a cover up. Vince probably begged him to tweet that


yeah its a little fishy it came out 15 mins before Raw went on the air and not hours ago. We will know for sure if the rock goes on to start making Hercules or if it gets delayed due to his injury


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck it, I can't help but laugh at Cena's shit-eating troll grin. :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wonder how much Vince is paying some of these to clap and cheer :vince


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh god Cena


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My God these boos.....


----------



## WrestlinFan

Best Cena shirt in a looonngggg time. Last time Cena had a decent shirt was the Black one he feuded with Kane with.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck this chimp with a rotten porcupine


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao This crowd


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LULZ :


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Grown up Cena marks. I just can't...


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cena= best heel in the company


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is such an unlikable on screen character.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lOL THEY booing him


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena sounding hell like


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM BOOOOS :lmao


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Quite a few boo's


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

these boos love em


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is trolling the fuck out of the IWC. What else is new?


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm here and the place erupted in boos when cena came out.

Very loud boos.


FUCK CENA


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena being a troll :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

John Cena.

One of the only men that could make me hate soldiers and dying children.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This guy is such a heel it's ridiculous :lmao.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Trolling. We need a boring chant.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This promo. :lmao

Troll so hard.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"The Respect"

BOOO!

"The Cheers"

BOO

"The Cheers?"

BOO

THIS IS HILARIOUS! :lol


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

what a troll :cena2


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM CHEERS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There are no cheers for you, bitch.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The face of your company is being boo'd out the building.

Keep it up Vince.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haven't heard one cheer yet


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is fucking trolling us. :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they're responding with everything he says with boos

LOL

this is sad

this is so sad

fuck cena

fuck wwe


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Cena he doesn't care


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boy is teaching a class on trolling


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena and his trolling :lol :lol


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Day belt!


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena making it worse :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The boos...I love them


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They hate him so fucking much :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Inb4 "CENA TURNING HEEL!!!1!!"*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The greatest troll in the history of wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Maybe Cena will turn heel here PLEASE PLEASE (for not getting respect)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL This straight out of 2006.

If it is then I'll be done by September for 6 years


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Up coming swerve??


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sounding like a heel smh :lol


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

is some of this crowd noise piped in?


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

incoming "IM GONNA KEEP DOING WHAT I ALWAYS DO!!!!"


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Stop playing to the fucking crowd...the shtick is boring and old.


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG CENSA IS TURNING TEH HEEL!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I LOVE NEW JERSEY!!! I LOVE MY STATE!!! FUCK MIAMI CROWD FROM LAST YEAR!!! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel Cena inbound?


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He is trolling the fuck out of this crowd lol


----------



## dean1983

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd needs to show some respect to the champ


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love it when Cena trolls :lmao


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm a huge Cena hater...but this is pretty hilarious.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

worth staying up for, fuck you John


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I thought the crowd were full of smarks..

grown men chanting Cena, the fuck is this.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm sorry but this is actually one of his better promos. This is amazing... 

I don't even know if I hate him anymore. He's a genius heel. Absolutely genius.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

PLEASE TELL HIM TO FUCK OFF!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking troll. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Umad WWE Universe? :cena3


----------



## Pronk25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is some funny shit from Cena


----------



## Huganomics

:lmao Cena is the GOAT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is the ultimate fucking :troll


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is proper trolling here!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cena2


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a disgusting shirt!


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is quality :cena


----------



## bboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol @ cena, he is great. Trolling all the haters


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena talks

"BOOOOOOOO"

Cena talks

"BOOOOOOOO"

Cena talks

"BOOOOOOOO"

.....


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Btw

No rock tonight

They say he has an admonial strain


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chants!!!


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ugh


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I actually like troll cena now


----------



## Asenath

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The boos are starting to hurt _my_ feelings.

John Cena doesn't deserve to get crapped on in the capacity he does.


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Trolling the absolute fuck out of us the cunt.


----------



## Schmoove

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena went to the Y2J trolling school

"you are upset Mania is over" lol


----------



## fjawodfc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> DEM BOOS


Jeez, shut up, all of you.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel promo haha


----------



## WrestlinFan

BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is upset fpalm

FUCK YOU CENA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNG


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is full on :troll tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Boring" chant.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chants, brilliant!!! :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chants!! I die!!! :lmao


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He is getting torn apart. Turn heel you cunt.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd the raw after WM is always great


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES! YES!


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol this is great..gotta love trolling..that damn bastard.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the people are so hostile they cant even get a 
lets go cena
cena sucks

chant

THIS IS WHAT YOU PEOPLE GET

fuck wwe

fuck cena

FUCK THIS SHIT :angry:

YES!!! BORING CHANTS

keep it up

BO RING

BO RING~!!!


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HUUUUUGE 'BORING' CHANTS :lol


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh no boring chants again 

this chant will catch on I think


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Cena is fucking trolling us. :lmao


yes he is.. I actually love it right now.. but the crowds giving it to him


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm actually loving this promo, he does make a helluva troll, and the crowd is playing right to it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'BORING!!'

(Y)


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd hates Cena tonight. Can't say we didn't expect this after the ending last night.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Are they chanting "boring"? :lmao*


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chant haha


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chants!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

20 smarks or thousands of people?


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao he's getting fucking DESTROYED. This is DEFINITELY the Mania crowd.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Boring chant again

Can he at least not challenge their intelligence


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BORIN!!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck you cena, nobody like you and you never it s good promo never mind sell a move.


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chants...YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this crowd


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I already like this crowd more than yesterdays


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want paige sign LOL fucking smarks.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESMANIA IS BACK!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chants! This crowd hates him so much lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This guy is the ultimate heel. I love it. :lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please don't dance

WHAT A FUCKING TROLL :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The 13 WWE World Champion is trolling the crowd.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena with the self-defeatism.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Commentary sound stricken with pannick


----------



## bboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the crowd getting so mad right now. HAHAHAHAAHA cena is amazing, keep getting them angry


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is such a heel promo.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol cena clearly would be a epic heel


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh my god lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yeah John, you use Bork Laser to get you a pop.


----------



## gaz0301

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is Cena now a poor face, or an excellently trolling heel?

I can't quite decide!


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is gold


----------



## kid_cory

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Popular chap this Cena guy!


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holly shit this is bad!


----------



## WrestlinFan

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:brock getting dem pop.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Apparently they saw the alternate universe Wrestlemania where Cena did turn heel.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No chants!!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He's intentionally trolling.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:vince


----------



## killacamt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is funny but he still is annoying at fuck!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd fucking hates him, and it's for good reason.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He's having way too much fun out there


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Worse Cena shirt. It really seems this was just written :lol


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He's fucking dancing. 

Back to the Bruins game..


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What is he doing out there :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haha I need a gif of that dance


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This guy is an actual troll. FUCK HIM


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

is he being intentionally bad?


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol @ the heel turn bit.


----------



## cheese27

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dat trolling.


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I LOVE CENA SO FUCKING MUCH.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena's troll gimmick is beautiful


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol this guy


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cena2 :troll


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"How 'bout a little heel turn?"


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao!!


----------



## waterlol0

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn lol'd


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He's such a troll. A glorious troll. 
Wow :lmao


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

.gif of the year incoming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BORING. Love this crowd.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Oh my god what LOL


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT HEEL TURN~!

8*D


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OK...I admit that was a good line.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

His commitment to absolutely not give a fuck is astoundingly good...


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"How about a little Heel turn?!"

YES, STOP TEASING, DO IT!


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn... What a fucking troll


----------



## sonicslash

Love the heel turn joke


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thrillz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"How about a heel turn" lmao


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How about a little heel turn! That was great.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cena teasing a heel turn with his foot ha


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

he did it he finally did "how about a heel turn" fucking troll :lol


----------



## XxMetsxX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hey amber...im sorry..


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn...funny...


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ok, that was funny...


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

that heel turn was actually fucking brilliant by cena :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena just did a heel turn


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

theres the heel turn hahahahah


----------



## bboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the crowd getting so mad right now. HAHAHAHAAHA cena is amazing, keep getting them angry

:clap :clap


----------



## lidojack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ok... 
That made me laugh :lol


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Omg, he's just playing with these people...

"How about a little heel turn?" :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this so much. God bless NJ lol


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao

Heel turn. I admit, that got me.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

what the fuck is that tshirt

seriously

the fuck is going on

i don't even


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow he is actually being entertaining for once


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

here come the CRINGES :cena3


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena be trolling tonight.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat heel turn!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I like this Cena :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A Little Heel turn. OHHHHH


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat heel turn.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I must admit I applauded the "heel turn" line.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit :


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Haha that girl in the crowd was freaking out.

Please get Cena off the screen.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hah.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chant


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chants! YES!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chant.

YES


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn? Really, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you

Somebody PLEASE tackle this goofy piece of shit into a pit of lava


----------



## LastDamnation

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

it's not a heel turn if you're already heel lol


----------



## Asenath

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can we keep _this_ John Cena?


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOOORINNGG


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE CHAMP IS HERE :lmao what does the back of his shirt say?


----------



## bigdog40

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is owning the crowd right now.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

dat heel turn


----------



## Ryan

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chants thank fuck for this crowd.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Waiting for RVDs music

Or something...


----------



## thrillz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Same old shit" chant


----------



## Jim Force

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Cena just call himself a "titan"?


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

same old shit chant lol


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

10 minutes into the promo, we don't know what it's about.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chant?? :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That "heel turn" was fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chant


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> I like this Cena :lmao


Don't even start


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Gotta give it to him, out of all the ways he could've handled the obviously foreseeable boo's, this is the best way to handle it. Hat's off..


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God I love cena, not bad by him!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I LOVR THIS CROWD!


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm glad the Cena marks are enjoying this and defending their hero. This freaking sucks, sorry.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw after WM always have the best crowds.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Open challenge?!


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Emerald Flow said:


> The greatest troll in the history of wrestling.


I just realized something. Cena is the greatest wrestler ever. He´s a babyface to all children and a heel to everybody else. The children buy the merchandise, and the adults show up to boo him. He´s really the dream wrestler. And he trolls and trolls and trolls on and on and on....

Even I´m watching because the stupid title game took away everything else.


----------



## pasinpman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think I finally get Cena's gimmick. He's been trolling us all these years.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I demand more hostility.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The heel turn line was funny but fuck this fuck boy.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Welll... . its a Big Show


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FOR GOD SAKE LISTEN TO THE CROWD VINCE


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big lol at the "same old shit" chant


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena would make a brilliant heel. It's such a shame.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Asenath said:


> The boos are starting to hurt _my_ feelings.
> 
> John Cena doesn't deserve to get crapped on in the capacity he does.


Yes he does and stop being so sensitive.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HERE COME DA RATIIINGZ


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CASH I.....oh wait


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat ratingz!!!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Of course it's Mark Henry.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM RATINGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena defending the title, I wonder who will win that...


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: YES!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Henry :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MARK FUCKING HENRY BITCHES


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nvm, boring. Predictable.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Murder him Sexual Chocolate!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Oh shit :mark:*


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MARK HENRRRYYYYYY!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: This is getting good!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena vs Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler got a bigger pop than Orton.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YES IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark Henry!!! :mark:


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ass kicking time :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kregnaz said:


> Heel turn? Really, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you
> 
> Somebody PLEASE tackle this goofy piece of shit into a pit of lava


mad bro?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well guess this is why Henry won last night, just to make Cena look strong tonight


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The 2nd best heel in the company appears


----------



## RobynHoodie

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the greatest heel promo ever, and people say he couldn't pull of being the bad guy


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ratings!!!!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Called the first feud during the afternoon LOL


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

same. old. shit.

boring.

fuck this shit


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MIZARK!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Smart" Mark Henry :bateman


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hall of Pain


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*BEAT HIM DOWN!*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RATINGSSSS


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank god for Mark Henry.


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He's just mocking the crowd, that's just hell stuff going on.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hope Henry gives us a troll smile


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn...many smarks called this one with Henry...good job guys.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Henry :mark:

is Cena's next feud.  Dammit. Well, it was a great run, Mark.


----------



## lidojack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:henry1


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

man the IWC needs to get off Cena's nuts tonight. He delivered a few pre-rehearsed jokes. Get over it.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Spoiler alert: cena wins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh God.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That crowd loves Mark Henry lol


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now they're gonna feed Henry to Cena .


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Gonna be a looooooooonnnnnnnnnggggggggg title reign this. Christ

:henry1


----------



## xdryza

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, Henry is the one Cena will bury first. Gotcha.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You know the feud is bad when pretty much everyone predicted it would be him.


----------



## WrestlinFan

HERE COMES RATINGZ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ratings just went up


----------



## Crosses

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

whats with all the flags in the crowd?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*I like Henry, I do, but I don't really want to see him in a WWE Championship feud.*


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

John Cena looks like he's shit himself :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, what better way to cement Cena's reign than by having him bury one of the company's top heels?


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love me some Mark Henry, but I have no...absolutely zero desire to see him in a feud with Cena. Non at all.


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The fucking heel is getting cheered. This company


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

henry v cena once in a lifetime wit a year buildup


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh look it's mark henry, i could write this..


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I could go for some Henry/Cena


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark Henry has saved us


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God bless Mark Henry


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

This promo with the crowd was something good to see actually

Ratings just went up


----------



## Huganomics

So much better than Roid's garbage. :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is fantastic tonight!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RATINGS FOR WWE CHAMP :henry1


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dbry is the goat.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hell yeah! Mr. "That's What I Do" Mark Henry!


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

kisk his ass sea bass


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:henry1


----------



## kid_cory

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Was that a Ratings chant?


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Goodbye Henry, you'll lose after doing 5 finishers.


----------



## bboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hahahahahahhahahahahahaa wow cena is great


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

sex with choclate lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

does mark henry have a camel toe?


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH HENERY!


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Henry!!!!! DA GOAT!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He looks so stupid with that belt on the shirt.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES CHANTS lol yes.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't think Cena ment to say that. Lol.


----------



## The Rock Obama

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i want to have sex with chocolate


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena's straight trolling tonight

this is shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ok that was funny


----------



## WrestlinFan

SAME OLD BULLSHIT?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goat Face Killer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ryan said:


> Same old shit chants thank fuck for this crowd.


No it wasn't it was Lets Go Sheamus


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the best crowd I've seen in awhile.


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

PG ERA IS OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Cena is the biggest heel in WWE right now and it's fantastic.*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*This crowd is trolling everyone so bad :lmao*


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"They wanna have sex with chocolate" 

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I guess it's Henry's time to jump on in and take the filler feud now.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Finally a heel gets booed


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YOU BETTER LOOK AT ME, B!TCH!!! :henry1


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cena is kicking ass


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol this crowd is going on fire.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE must love embarrassing themselves... and the reactions for Cena are only going to get worse. This is too painful to watch.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Haha Sexual Chocolate mention.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes chants again?? :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man this is the best Cena promo is ages. Does help that this is probably the best crowd since Last years crowd at the night after Mania


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And back to Cena being a cringe-worthy cunt.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You tell him JBL.

It's not supposed to be fucking funny.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thiscrowd just fucked it up by the "FEED ME MORE" CHANTS...


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SN0WMAN said:


> Raw after WM always have the best crowds.


Look at the WrestleMania locations.

Meadowlands
Miami
Atlanta
Glendale
Houston
Orlando
Detroit

Post-Mania RAW is always right around the corner from where Mania was hosted, which tend to be smark-heavy crowds, and the crowd is hot, having seen a big PPV the night before. It's not surprising at all that they always have great crowds. Fans who go to Mania get to go to both shows.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd is hot tonight. Not as hot as last year's post-Mania crowd though.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God damn, Cena is so bloody lame.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still can't get over Cena's shirt :lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lost for words


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Imagine if Henry wins!


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Troll Cena is fucking hilarious


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Lmao that was pretty funny


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

1000 asses? Lol


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'You have the break of a thousand asses'

You're an embarrassment john


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KING BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKAH!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sex with chocolate.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jersey tries way too hard.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Ryback over as hell in a smarky crowd :mark:*


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Have a stroke vince


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, the Raw after WrestleMania is Mark Henry's annual WWE Title shot?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is more pumped than last night


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

booker's in da house!


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haha this cena is guuuuuuuuddddddddddddd


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No they're gonna feed Henry to Cena! fpalm


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

..... T!


----------



## WrestlinFan

CharliePrince said:


> Cena's straight trolling tonight
> 
> this is shit


Fuck off. This is great atmosphere.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is trolling


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena being the Master Troll tonight. :cena2


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> Cena's straight trolling tonight
> 
> this is shit


Your posts are a lot less annoying when you're not fangasming over the rock


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If the crowd was like this every Monday how much better would wrestling be? How much fucking better?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Booker T the SD GM making a WWE title match or not allowing one?
He is a SD GM isnt he?


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Henry has never met Cena in 10 years I'm glad they are finally having a chance to get to meet one another. Talent should get to know the people they share the squared circle with.

:cena3


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jim Force

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

People on here seem to like it.

Everything´s forgiven, huh?

Well then, Cena vs Henry it is.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love when Cena trolls everyone, including ME


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is pretty funny tonight


----------



## Fenice

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd is sick. Love it.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cena3 is making me :lol


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Even Cena agrees :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE ROCK :lol


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the Rock needs a rematch

ok..where is he

bazinga


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please...the crowd is making this great..Cena is just trolling at this point..unfunny fuck.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Booker T with dat boss bun.

Cena and Mr. Anderson are the same person.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Haha The Rock got booed


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I kind of like this Cena :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We don't want to see a rematch


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol but why


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Once in a lifetime best outta three...I'll admit I loled


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM BOOS :rock3


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Once in a Lifetime best out of three :lmao

Cena is on fire.


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Somehow Cena forgets the Rock beat him before...


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd hates the world!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Cena reads the forum


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BULLSH*T AT THE ROCK INJURY, HAHA!


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock getting booed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck Cena is gold right now


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd man. They're putting the wrestlers off!


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dem "Bullshit" chants


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd refuses to be PG tonight. Good.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL BULLSHIT CHANTS, FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BULLSHIT


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is incredible.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd :lmao


----------



## Ether

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dat bullshit chant oh my god :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan

Bullshit chants. This crowd is too much.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this fucking crowd


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena's like the unpopular kid who tries to fit in ffs.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS CROWD IS AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

goddamn Cena :lol

trolling everyone tonight


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BULLSHIT :henry1


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is fucking amazing.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is gonna make this show a lot more entertaining than it is.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena tries to hard to get a cheer..


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did the crowd boo rock?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i with you guys, i fucking won! lol.... nice.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

New Jersey officially the greatest crowd ever


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ToddTheBod said:


> If the crowd was like this every Monday how much better would wrestling be? How much fucking better?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bull shit chants this crowd is sexy


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bullshit chants. :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bullshit chants!


----------



## Huganomics

Rock's rematch clause getting booed. :lmao But I thought the booing was all for Cena?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

crowd is jacked up tonight


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE rubbing it in. :lmao 

Subtle burying Rock. Man oh man.


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHA!!! That didn't even make sense.


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock turning heel!


----------



## sonicslash

I'm loving the John cena troll gimmick. It's like he's on the outside looking in on this company. If only he was heel. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock definitely hurt his legacy :side: these boo's for Rock.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock vs Cena 3, come on (SMH) LOVE THE BULLSHIT CHANTS!!!

So lemme guess Mark Henry beats Cena tonight...then loses later...Smart booking WWE


----------



## BHfeva

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get yo hand off me booka hahahahahah


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What? A number 1 contendership match against the champ? I'm sorry but what the fuck sense does that make.


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You can have a title shot if you beat John Cena tonight. But only if you beat John Cena.

:lol


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is going to be disappointing.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BRING YO A GAME.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Way to kill the buzz = no title match


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark Henry is the fucking man.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boys, next week Cena is back to normal in front of the usual mark crowd.

And why is the crowd cheering that loser Ryback? :argh:


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bookah heeeeel turn :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ratingz just laid down the gauntlet!!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Awesome crowd, burying the excuse....


----------



## WrestlinFan

RATINGZ VS CENA YEAR LONG BUILD SUCKAS!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DwayneAustin said:


> I kind of like this Cena :lol


Oddly enough, I don't have as much of a problem with him either.

Now we're gonna have this match between the champ and Henry to set up the #1 contender match between the champion and Mark Henry...that's some terrible logic.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy FUCK this crowd is amazing :lmao


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

goddammit if Henry isn't the greatest monster i've seen in years.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cena vs henry is one of the last things i want as a feud but credit where its due that opening segment was quality


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cena with an awesome promo, that is the Cena we need.


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock ain't suffer no injury bruh lol.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DwayneAustin said:


> I kind of like this Cena :lol


Please don't even start


----------



## the fox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

what if it turned out that the rock is actually injured?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock getting booed because of how 'Mania ended. Oh dear.


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And that's how you kill a crowd!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Takers here!? Lesnar feud!


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least Undertaker is here.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Undertaker!!!! :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, who's going to cost Cena the match? Ryback?


----------



## Attitude3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The rock booed!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Deadman on raw hell yeah!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Don't worry guys, the GOAT is here. :taker


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker is here tonight :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"To be the man, you have to beat the man!!"(in a non title match)THEN To be the man, you have to beat the man again!!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thrice in a lifetime! fpalm


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You've never seen Monique and Mark Henry in the same place at the same time...


He returns to Raw for the 5th time in a row. :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker 'returns' tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hate how u have to beat the champ to face the champ for the title.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH SHIT ZIGGLER GONNA CASH TONIGHT


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER IS GOING TO DAMN CASH IN :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Opening segment is CLEARLY last minute. Rock bailed. They're desperately trying to save face.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Handicap match?

COULD IT BE?

No, no, no, don't get excited, don't get excited.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orginally Taker was off this RAW. He never works the RAW after WM. Must have emergency booked him to cover for rock being gone.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who wants to see Ryblack vs Henry? :henry1


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

$20 says that Big E faces Ryder tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ADR vs. Swagger.

Because one boring ass match wasn't enough.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER CASH IN TODAY.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E Langston RAW Debut! :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great opening segment.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm certain Henry beats Cena tonight only to lose later....lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TN Punk said:


> Rock ain't suffer no injury bruh lol.


The only thing injured was the the rocks ego


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here we go.. Dolph to cash in tonight and Big E to take out BotchaSwags so he can go serve his 30 days in the wellness policy hole.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

why can't cena bring this energy every week, i actually like that promo


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

allright guys you all have a great night

enjoy your wwe

my time with wwe is done  again


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker .. okay so tonight could be fun.


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio 2 on 1 match = Ziggler cash in


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*I marked so hard for those "bullshit" chants. Post-mania RAW always has the best crowds ever.*


----------



## lidojack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE teasing that cash in :troll


----------



## Mister Excitement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brock/Undertaker to start tonight?!


----------



## uknoww

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the rock needs to torn heel


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

...And thats why WWE's demographic shouldn't be kids...
Kids are gona watch no matter what....Just like many of us were kids during the attitude era..


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, Rock didn't want to job to Cena at Extreme Rules, I'd guess


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ah shit, adverts, I'm not gonna make it..


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This the greatest thing I've seen from a wwe crowd.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena need to be like that every week


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol 2nd year in a row the crowd after mania is great, thanks to the international audience from mania that is.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck this show I give up.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A WWE title contendership match...

Against the current champ?

I'm sorry, but what motherfuckin' sense does that make?

That is like beating the Ravens in February for number 1 Lombardi Trophy Contendership.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SO the Brock/Rock feud, will start next week?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Ziggler cashes in tonight, I'll faint. This could turn out to be an amazing night!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The way Cena trolls is actually kind of hilarious.

He heels it up better then most heels. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bullshit chants at Rock's injury! I love NJ!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW has potential. :mark:


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yodawg

You gotta beat John Cena to get a match with John Cena.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Cena really is a troll. This guy is a damn puppet master

Still, that was fun to witness


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> allright guys you all have a great night
> 
> enjoy your wwe
> 
> my time with wwe is done  again


bye


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SpeedStick said:


> Cena need to be like that every week


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker vs. Brock being set up tonight?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lols at "Same old shit" chant


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Without the crowd this is just another crappy RAW.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Shadowcran said:


> "To be the man, you have to beat the man!!"(in a non title match)THEN To be the man, you have to beat the man again!!


lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaymo123

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

well, time to get ready for the national championship. Peace to all and have a great night.


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was the best Cena has EVER BEEN. I didn't like him but now I do if he keeps getting boo'd and acting like this. LOVE IT. they were chanting STALE SHIT.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao were those bullshit chants when Booker said Rock's injured! : Also laughed at Cena's "heel turn" and "once in a lifetime three times" comment! :lol


----------



## pasinpman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Someone explain to me the concept of having someone in a match against the WWE Champion to get a shot at the WWE Champion for the title? Remember when they would just give us title matches on RAW instead of nonsense. If you beat the champ, you should be the champ.


----------



## BotchSpecialist

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

See? Cena was heel all along. You just had to BELIEVE :cena2


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena following the old proverb of if you make fun of yourself, people will stop making fun of you.

FYI cena, it isn't going to stop.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowds make RAW very interesting.

Is it me or has Henry now versed the WWE Champion two times at RAW after mania, he versed Punk last year!


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JC00 said:


> Del Rio 2 on 1 match = Ziggler cash in


my prediction too.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena was essentially a heel tonight.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SPCDRI said:


> A WWE title contendership match...
> 
> Against the current champ?
> 
> I'm sorry, but what motherfuckin' sense does that make?
> 
> That is like beating the Ravens in February for number 1 Lombardi Trophy Contendership.


They do that all the time with the US and IC titles. Beat the champ, become the number one contender.


----------



## thekingg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JC00 said:


> Del Rio 2 on 1 match = Ziggler cash in


YES!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Even if Ziggler loses, just get rid of the damn case

And last time Henry was against Cena, Kane returned!


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Somebody tell me why Cena needs a heel turn? He's already the top heel in the business today.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Anyone got a stream? Would be grateful


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

a great crowd can make any show, if only this crowd was like this every week


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MAYBE the ROCK faking his INJURY is AWESOME...instead of BROCK vs ROCK, we can hope we get BROCK vs TAKER


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Missed Raw so far. What'd I miss?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Perfectly executed heel turn from John Cena tonight. *****


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Show felt a lil' different during that open. Was a nice change. I don't like the whole beat the champ to get a shot at the belt BS though.


----------



## WrestlinFan

CharliePrince said:


> allright guys you all have a great night
> 
> enjoy your wwe
> 
> my time with wwe is done  again


Alright bye. Love you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck all these ads with food in them. Makes me so hungry


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Perfect time to debut Kassius Ohno or Wyatt.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Xevoz said:


> Missed Raw so far. What'd I miss?



You missed the crowd booing the FUCK out of Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If that was Cena's character full time, I would hate him alot less. But we all know he's going to back to cheesy Cena next week. But I enjoyed the Cena at the end of that promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least they're trying to make WM feel epic - too bad it's after the fact.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did not expect to see Taker. Very cool.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SPCDRI said:


> A WWE title contendership match...
> 
> Against the current champ?
> 
> I'm sorry, but what motherfuckin' sense does that make?
> 
> That is like beating the Ravens in February for number 1 Lombardi Trophy Contendership.


They do this all the time now.

Eg. The Miz beats Wade Barrett (_THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION_) in a match on Raw.

:cole3 *Oh man, Miz must be close to being number one contender now, surely!*


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> allright guys you all have a great night
> 
> enjoy your wwe
> 
> my time with wwe is done  again


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kokepepsi said:


> OH SHIT ZIGGLER GONNA CASH TONIGHT


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That pop for Bryan :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE MOTHERFUCKING GOAT :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everytime I catch a Raw Live I'm astonished by how strange american ads are, a mixture of glorified food-porn and strange nonsensical shit about products nobody'd bother to make ads in my corner of the world. Epic wall paint ad had me crying with laughter :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Xevoz said:


> Missed Raw so far. What'd I miss?


Cena promo, was quite good and not as corny for a change.. genuine laughs. and a crowd have a blast.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*That Daniel Bryan pop :mark:*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel Bryan with dat pop


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

D-Bryyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT POP!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The difference in the atmosphere from last year after WM with Rock winning, the Yes chants and Lesnar returning is amazing. That's why you always need to send the crowd home happy at WM.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DANNIEEEELLL BRYAANNNNN!!! :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



birthday_massacre said:


>


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, Bryan has to lay down for that Big E fucker?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker is most likely doing some segment with punk tonight don't expect him to feud with brock


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat pop :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM CHEERS :bryan


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ARE THEY GOTTA START THE FEUD BETWEEN BROCK/ROCK, BE NEXT WEEK?


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Here's the guy that SHOULD be in the title picture. Daniel fucking Bryan


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The REAL face of the company appears! Daniel Bryan da GOAT!


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If it wasn't for Taker, I wouldn't give a shit tonight. Good crowd though


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Most over guy in WWE atm, Daniel Bryan


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kieranwwe said:


> Taker vs. Brock being set up tonight?


I hope so.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Massive pop for Bryan, look at how happy he is


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cre5po said:


> Anyone got a stream? Would be grateful


http://www.firstrow1.eu/watch/179769/1/watch-wwe-monday-night-raw.html


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan's pop >>>


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan is so shit these days.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NO lmaoooo


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mania looked absolutely stunning last night. WWE did a great job with the production and stage design.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just let him chant yes damn it


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER POP


----------



## xDXxAscension

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are we going to see Big E wrestle for more then 3 minutes tonight?

Oh shit. I thought it was another Tag Team match lol. Well let's see what Big E can do.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please be Shield. Please be Shield. Please be Shield.... :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can see the shield sitting in the corner tweeting that right now :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield to attack Taker?


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Put some dirty clothes oh Bryan and he would look fucking homeless.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan's one of the most over guys in the company and he's a jobber.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL, Bryan can't stop corsping.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel Bryan continues to be super over! This cannot be emphasized enough. He better go over Big E.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

UGH DB to job to Big E Wrecksion. Come on WWE. He is one half of the tag team champions.


----------



## Fenice

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

D Bry loving the crowd.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield will have a Historic impact?

CENA JOINING SHIELD AND TURNING HEEL!! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

4th Shield member?


----------



## killacamt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

anyone think Dolph cashes in tonight after Jack Thwagger demolishes Bertie Del Rio


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel Bryan is loving it :lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield to help Ziggler cash in?


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is surreal. It makes me so happy to see Yesmania back in full force. Dbry = GOAT


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This damn attire. :lmao


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHOW ON :ziggler3


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield have something big

http://twitter.com/TheShieldWWE/status/321407475565858816


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bowlen said:


> So, Bryan has to lay down for that Big E fucker?


Are you surprised? Really?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH IM IN THE MATCH NOAH?


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:henry1 Jr?


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lmao whats wrong with this crowd? even Bryan got a pop.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol did he just almost punch aj?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BIG E JUST HIT AJ LMFAO

DIIFKD[FKDIJFIGJ\9PGJFDPGD


----------



## AJ

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Loving this crowd!


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield will injure Taker for a year


----------



## bboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol Big E Langston violence on women


----------



## JeremyCB23

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

how in gods name does dolph still have the briefcase?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did he just elbow her in the face? :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



R. Cornelius said:


> Are we going to see Big E wrestle for more then 3 minutes tonight?


if they want to torture us


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He just punched AJ :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just like Bully was Aces and 8s mastermind, Mark Henry is the Shields higher power yeah?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*And a pop for Ziggy too. This crowd is excellent :mark:*


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm so glad this crowd is shitting all over this. :lmao

I loved Cena/Rock 1 & 2 but 3 is unnecessary. Seriously.


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is an ok? Ouch!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do we reckon Taker is gonna kill of Punk tonight?


----------



## Ether

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at him hitting AJ


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E with Ziggler's entrance :lmao


----------



## Huganomics

Dat AJ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock isn't injured. Nobody buys that shit. HE WALKED OUT.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow Big E doesn't even get his own theme song..probably would of been generic rock anyway


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The commentary sure have hard-ons for Big E


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everyone getting pops except the face of the company LOL

BIG E HITTIN DAT AJ!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Bryan's one of the most over guys in the company and he's a jobber.


Sounds like Santino of old.

Bryan deserves better.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

no sir i dont want to see him explode on his opponent


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



mjames74 said:


> Put some dirty clothes oh Bryan and he would look fucking homeless.


That's part of his gimmick.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> ARE THEY GOTTA START THE FEUD BETWEEN BROCK/ROCK, BE NEXT WEEK?


hmm..Th Rock is gone..I know ..I know


well until his next movie


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So the matches on Raw is just gonna be some form of a rematch from Mania?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Samoa Joe spot :mark:


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan to the job.... smh


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E. Langston doesn't even get his own music?


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Apparently they were supposed to have Brock Lesnar beat up The Rock to set up a later match (how original, exactly what happened to last year's loser in the same match).


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lesnar/Taker confrontation tonight :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we want ziggler chants


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"We Want Ziggler"

Can this crowd get any more epic?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Langston is quite impressive. Size, strength, power AND can speak and wrestle. I'm becoming a fan of him. CHeck out him getting a My Little Pony resembling him from Youtube


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd chanting bullshit everytime the rock comes up

I'm here and if Ziggler cashes in we will riot!

In a good way


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Marked for the Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Flame of Olympus said:


> So the matches on Raw is just gonna be some form of a rematch from Mania?


RAW IS BACKLASH


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DANIEL BRYAN = OVER


----------



## thekingg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield will:
Attack and put him out Undertaker until next year
Attack Cena and leave some door open for a Ziggler attack
Attack Del Rio/just leave the justice of Del Rio getting beaten around by 2 and then cashed in on.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Loud DB chants (Y)*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan is probably going to lose. Shame Vince doesn't like sending crowds home happy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm amazed by this crowd.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LETS GO BRYANNNN! :bryan


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG this crowd will tear Ryback a new one....


can't wait


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kakashi101 said:


> Wow Big E doesn't even get his own theme song..probably would of been generic rock anyway


It's actually generic rap. "I'm a soldier, you know I told ya," etc.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eduard Khil said:


> The commentary sure have hard-ons for Big E


Vince does, he is just telling them to say that in their ears.


----------



## richyque

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel is getting squashed?


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E is garbage


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God damnit, D-Bry is over with this crowd.


----------



## dean1983

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bobby Lahley looks way different with hair


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Langston was a piece of fried chicken, I would devour the shit out of that.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Huge ass Daniel Bryan chants, I want to marry that crowd :mark:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

shocked D Bry's kicks had any effect on those super tits


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Don't get the Ziggler support today. I used to be a fan too, but he hasn't evolved or anything. He's just sucked and looked like a joke for a while now. Can he actually do something? How about he steals the show like he claims he does? He's not even ready for that title shot he carries around


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Y2J Problem said:


>


style


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can the WWE hold shows in New Jersey every week?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shield will destroy Taker before he says a word. And it will be forgotten by his next return.


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

nice heel turn booker t. take a title match away from the crowd


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


> OMG this crowd will tear Ryback a new one....
> 
> 
> can't wait


they cheered for him earlier


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All of Cool Running's booty brown is showing. :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is superb.


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw is fucking perfect so far and so much good shit to come. Mainly the SHIELD


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My eyes!!!! I'm seeing too much of Big E's butt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH FUCK THAT.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

someone needs to .gif Big E smacking AJ in the face..

Then later tonight Big E can do it again with another appendage...


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Poor DB


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haters gonna hate


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

bullshit....


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think this Forum will crash if Ziggler cashes in tonight.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hahahaha damn right Big E!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:jose


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE knows how to kill this crowd :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I still dont see how Big E's move hurts his opponet more htan it would hurt him


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Absolute silence.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You can't be surprised at Roided Baby Theo Huxtable winning.


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yeah...good job WWE.... fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kregnaz said:


> Big E with Ziggler's entrance :lmao


I love how they only popped because they thought Ziggler was competing tonight. :lol


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Really, they're calling it the "Big Ending". :favre2


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they actually trying to push this douche?


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get Big (Tit)E Langston off show.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E Langston is here to show the world :side:


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

AJ has some nice attires


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"I JUST SAW A FLYING GOAT."

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I feel absoutley terrible, Cold as fuck, sore throat. Is this worth staying up for?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Langston is really creepy


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So this is the last ever raw in new jersey then :vince


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You guys knew that was coming come on.


----------



## Asenath

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sigh. Still jobbin' out Daniel Bryan.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan is probably going to lose. Shame Vince doesn't like sending crowds home happy.


so when a heel wins and a young talent is put over its because vince hates the crowd?? how fucking retarded are you? piss off ya fucktard


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's good that Big E won. Shame Bryan had to be the one to do the job.


----------



## WrestlinFan

That's how you kill a crowd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holding a belt doesn't hide the fact DB is getting buried....even more


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Career enhancement talent.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince, that was terrible fucking booking. Daniel Bryan could be one of your biggest stars and you do this shit. Someone fucking send that old bastard to the retirement home.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E. looks like he could actually produce milk from those big black titties.

:langston


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E gonna be WWE Champ one day!


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Clever booking!! Just job an over guy to get total silence from the crowd!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

flying goat :lmao


----------



## thekingg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can Big E do this?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince is so deluisonal all the people he is pushing that are crap and yet the real stars he has as jobbers.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel Bryan deserves so much better.

....so.....much....better.

Get those tag team straps off him and Kane so he can feud with :cena2


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Brown Horatio said:


> haters gonna hate


Homeboy looks like he would rape mad dudes in prison.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

AJ Lee's tits have gotten bigger since wrestlemania am 100% sure


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want Paige!


----------



## Ether

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we want paige lel


----------



## DeadmanInc316

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is really LOUD tonight lol they're going to bury everything.  :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We
Want
Paige
DDP too cool


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT PAIGE"


----------



## iamnotanugget

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the "WE WANT PAIGE" sign. I totally agree!


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

yeah RAW AFTER WRESTLEMANIA YEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!

what i really w ant on this show is an interview with kurt warner whoever he is


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SMH... this is ridiculous.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT PAIGE"

Where's the "WE WANT EMMA" sign, dude. Where is it?!?


----------



## Centor74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

As much as i dislike cena 

Even i can't stop laughing at his promo to start raw. The way he played the crowd was simply amazing.

Have i just said cena and amazing in the same sentence? I think i'll get to bed early because something is wrong with me.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Changes Rocky film plug for Kurt Warner*

:vince


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Random Kurt Warner appearance


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Good to see we had a short match so we could continue to make room for the important stuff.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol at all the d-bry marks butt hurt , RYBLACK!


----------



## #Mark

Kurt Warner is all class 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who gives a shit about some reality series, fuck that, we want wrestling idiots fpalm


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kurt Warner :mark:


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get to tapping, Wade.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz vs. Barrett...I wonder who's winning


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who? What?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shameless plug for the network. Hopefully we won't see anymore of that tonight.


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This crowd is superb.



SUPERB is a great word for it. I was hoping they didn't start the "you can't wrestle" chants on Big E and they didn't realizing he is a future monster and this is his push. Never seen a crowd like this. And Miz vs Barret??? Smarks are probably going to cheer Barret here I hope


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh this match again...


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not these to boring fuckers.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Man in Black said:


> Big E. looks like he could actually produce milk from those big black titties.


Chocolate milk im sure


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz vs. Wade Barrett.

So is this Re-Rematchamania?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Miz is the new bathroom break.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If ur gonna have Daniel Bryan job, why not at least make this match 15 minutes so he can go and make Big E Look like a million bucks in the ring?


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mysterio?


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So we are just having wrestlemania rematches then?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz/Barrett.

Raw is Originality.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E had to win his singles debut. Understandable. :bryan is bulletproof anyway.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

$70 YESTERDAY 

FREE TODAY

:vince6


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sigh, wish they'd just drop rematches, it only serves to bury the loser.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz vs. Wade Ba-oh, WHO GIVES A SHIT


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



lightfm said:


> Lol at all the d-bry marks butt hurt , RYBLACK!


Choc Lesner.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Remember when having the IC title meant you were on your way? Now it's the fucking kiss of death.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wwffans123

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Without The Rock,Im not gonna watching it.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why does this company insist on jobbing out one of its premier babyfaces, especially when it knows that it will be booking a match to open RAW in front of a crowd that will be totally behind him and want him to win?

:vince4 

BECAUSE FUCK WHAT YOU WANT


----------



## KnowYourRole

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Gotta love night after WrestleMania crowds, they are what the crowd at WrestleMania should be like all the time.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man you guys need to chill Bryan didn't lose clean.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RAW IS REMATCH


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cody to have the biggest pop when he comes out.


----------



## O10101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So Henry wins in an unclean fashion to get his shot at the WWE Championship, presumably at Extreme Rules, where Cena "overcomes the odds" and lays waste to another beast for the second straight year at this PPV?

I can't wait till things change in this godforsaken company.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, I got what I wanted. Cena got booed out of the building. I'm now satisfied.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They have to remind everyone that Miz actually won the IC title yesterday since it was on the PRESHOW.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Homeboy looks like he would rape mad dudes in prison.


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shit, Big E went over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> $70 YESTERDAY
> 
> FREE TODAY
> 
> :vince6


Technically, Miz/Barrett was on the preshow so it was free yesterday too.


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Man in Black said:


> Big E. looks like he could actually produce milk from those big black titties.
> 
> :langston


In anatomical and physiological theory, males can lactate (scary isn't it). Well, in Big E's case with his big tits, and especially obvious roid usage, don't be surprised if he goes to a private doctor for this exact problem.


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd loves Bryan. I know, job him out in a short match. :frustrate


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz/Barrett? ehhhhhh


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Choc Lesner.


The Nig Show.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> $70 YESTERDAY
> 
> FREE TODAY
> 
> :vince6


Technically since Miz/Barrett was on YouTube it was free as well.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If AJ had Big E.'s tits she would have the GOAT body


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker or a Ziggler cash-in to save a show already groggy on the ropes


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The Miz is the new bathroom break.


This guy has the right idea. Now excuse me while I go piss!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RaneGaming said:


> AJ Lee's tits have gotten bigger since wrestlemania am 100% sure


She wanted to wear push up bras for the special week. unk2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KnowYourRole said:


> Gotta love night after WrestleMania crowds, they are what the crowd at WrestleMania should be like all the time.


They probably would be if it wasn't for the open air stadiums


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AmWolves10 said:


> If ur gonna have Daniel Bryan job, why not at least make this match 15 minutes so he can go and make Big E Look like a million bucks in the ring?


because having a monster squash someone is what makes them look like a million bucks, not 15 minutes of back and forth


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love the fact of Henry likely defeating Cena tonight, although it's too predictable that Cena will defeat him if they fight for the title.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Yeo, most over guy not named Punk or Taker loses to the guy he beat at wrestlemania.


----------



## Conor?

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The RAW feels a bit.. dear I say... epic?


----------



## llamadux

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E is such a piece of garbage. His finisher makes no sense as well. Goofy looking fucktard.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :cody to have the biggest pop when he comes out.


Didn't you hear? Rhodes has been bumped off the card...






:kg3


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man I bet Vince stays the hell away from NY/NJ for a while, this crowd is going to shit on everything tonight rofl.


----------



## morris3333

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker/Lesnar match be set up for wrestlrmania 30 on raw tonight.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KnowYourRole said:


> Gotta love night after WrestleMania crowds, they are what the crowd at WrestleMania should be like all the time.


They probably would if Mania were held in an arena opposed to an open air stadium, but there's more money in the latter.


WWE PAYBACK promo!


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Whats the bet Rock is sitting back getting fucked on Tequila making prank calls to Vince as Krispen Wah. More entertaining than this shit. It didnt work at Wrestlemania it damn sure isnt going to work on Raw.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


> If AJ had Big E.'s tits she would have the GOAT body


Erm? okay


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where the hell is "the excellence of execution" BO DALLAS DA GOAT? :mark:


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

great crowd tonight cena was actually pretty funny in his promo to

lol at random sexual chocholate chants


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



mgman said:


> In anatomical and physiological theory, males can lactate (scary isn't it). Well, in Big E's case with his big tits, and especially obvious roid usage, don't be surprised if he goes to a private doctor for this exact problem.


----------



## Italiannyc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So we went from Rock and Brock as the opening to Cena and Henry..


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> They probably would be if it wasn't for the open air stadiums


that stadium is super loud for football games. Being open air was not the reason the crowd was dead a WM


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Will the Rock appear next week?


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz has to be the most unlikeable face ever.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> She wanted to wear push up bras for the special week. unk2


Fair play i just know they got bigger you notice on a 52 inch screen when you zoom in with sky+


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade Jobber


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade Burried


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett doesn't deserve a jobber entrance, but oh well. :kenny My mark out moment has been ruined.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Man you guys need to chill Bryan didn't lose clean.


But he still lost, so the people who have a problem with him losing are going to have a problem with him losing whether it was clean or dirty.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder who will win


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade FOOKIN Barret!


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dominoes SLAM of the week, a figure four leg lock.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jobber entrance for Barrett. Sigh.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade with dat jobber entrace.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett is done. This will be the last shovel on the top of the dirt pile.

What a shame.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett with the jobber intro. Wow he has fallen far.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



birthday_massacre said:


> that stadium is super loud for football games. Being open air was not the reason the crowd was dead a WM


Microphones are set up differently.


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Getting the jobber entrance


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh fuck.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade with the jobber entrance? :facepalm


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade getting jobbed. Again


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz is gonna get booed, and i'll laugh.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

With all these rematches what was the point of wrestlemania?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol no reaction for Miz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh God, not these two.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Gaz. said:


> Didn't you hear? Rhodes has been bumped off the card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kg3


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett getting dem cheers and Miz getting dem boos. :vince


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade is a fucking jobber! Fuck this company.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade got a jobber entrance. Who saw this coming?


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dat jobber entrance


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck that announcer. Seriously get rid of him Vince.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is gonna get boring chants.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man, atleast Cena actually gets a reaction. The crowd are just silent when The Miz comes out.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn Miz can't a single reaction from this crowd??? Not good


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is so damn silent for The Miz. :lol


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i cant understand the love for Dolph ziggler


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett with dat jobber entrance
If anyone deserves shit on by this crowd, it's Miz. Fuck his Ric Flair-like bullshit


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



birthday_massacre said:


> that stadium is super loud for football games. Being open air was not the reason the crowd was dead a WM


Different set-up, acoustics, plus the NFL probably mics the crowd better. I was there last night, it was just like it is right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



genocide_cutter said:


> With all these rematches what was the point of wrestlemania?


Getting $70 out of some sucka-ass fools.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade is gonna tap clean to the figure 4 in 6 minutes. Or maybe Wade wins because it is a non-title?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

To quote Barretts shitty theme

"I just don't careeee"


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Frog Face Fucker


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz dipping into the wardrobe of Cody Rhodes with the Lord of the Rings-Rapist collection jacket.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We need some "DIE MIZ DIE" chants.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let's boo da faces cos we're all cool


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this match again?


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Inb4waderandomlywinsitback


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The crowd is so damn silent for The Miz. :lol


Orton is the legend killer Miz is the crowd killer


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


:lol


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*makes a Let's Go Barrett ~clap clap clap~ chant while glancing over the match*


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cant wait to see that boring *** barrett tap again


----------



## charmed1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena trolled the audience like a pro.

Henry though..please no


----------



## Eve's iPad

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And the crowd dies......


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hajduk1911 said:


> this match again?


Problem? :vince5


----------



## WrestlinFan

They just can't stop making their mid card heels look like two-bit players can they? There's nothing exciting about a babyface beating a geek.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Point9Seconds said:


> i cant understand the love for Dolph ziggler


I'm not a Ziggles fan but I will :mark: like hell if he cashes in and wins.


----------



## sonicslash

I honestly never liked wade to begin with. Guess he must be a great heel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is there really any difference between Face Miz and Heel Miz? unk2

Still a douche


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I thought Triple H kicking Barrett in balls gave away his official Jobber Status :HHH2


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let's go Barrett??


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJC93 said:


> Let's boo da faces cos we're all cool


Nothing wrong with booing faces when these are pure shit.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJC93 said:


> Let's boo da faces cos we're all cool


 

Or because most of them suck


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz getting those boo's


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Man smark crowds pretty much just cheer any heel don't they? Miz should be full time heel btw, even though to me, he's done alright as a face


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dem Barrett chants.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lets go Barrett!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Listen to all those cheers in the crowd for The Miz!" :lawler


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let's Go Barrett!

Good crowd tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOUD Barret chants


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJC93 said:


> Let's boo da faces cos we're all cool


Well they're going to cheer for who they want to see and boo who they don't like. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I bet Vince hate this freaking crowd. :lmao


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao You know there's something wrong when the faces are getting booed.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ah, the Brits are here tonight...


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Would a face turn help Barrett at all?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Love teh crowd chanting lets go Barrett, LOVE IT


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*All the heels are getting cheered tonight :lol*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

" Let's go Barrett" chants!!! Vince must be pulling his hair out.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

In before 

Lawler: "Listen to the crowd, they are chanting Lets go Miz!"


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Pro Heel crowd tonight


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat Wade Chant


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WAIT.

LET'S GO BARRETT CHANT?! YES!!! :mark:


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dem Brits cheering Barrett. Guess they have no taste.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jericho better get a huge pop


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG..Did I just hear lets go Barrett?


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Those two are just so boring


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "Listen to all those cheers in the crowd for The Miz!" :lawler


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LETS GO BARRETT


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett sucks too so I don't know why the crowd is behind him other than to be cool.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The jiz and fail barret?LOL im off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WELCOME TO NEW JERSEY, FOLKS. Now maybe you can see why I liked 1997-1998 HBK so much.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL lying through his teeth on live TV.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I could care less about Wade Barrett


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *All the heels are getting cheered tonight :lol*


Except for Big E...


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barett getting dem chants :mark:.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett should do a taunt and get dem cheers.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

But, but.....the Miz is a face?

:vince4


----------



## WrestlinFan

Maybe Vince will get his head out of his ass and stop denying that tgere's nothing wrong with the current product.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Barrett sucks too so I don't know why the crowd is behind him other than to be cool.


There are Brits in the crowd.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

at his best when suffocating people huh


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Barrett sucks too so I don't know why the crowd is behind him other than to be cool.


Yep. Unless they're from the UK


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd really hates Miz. Fantastic (Y)

Giving Miz the figure four made him even worse.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wouldn't surprise me if there a lot of UK people in the crowd.Few England chants as well.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Smark crowd is going to shit on everything tonight, SHIELD should get a good pop.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The only face that the crowd likes got squashed by Big E. I'm positive Vince doesn't know how to book shit anymore.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

While I am impressed by the British turnout at this Raw I do have one question that I have to ask because that bugs me about my compatriots and that is Why do so many insist on wearing Football Shirts when they travel to America to see a WWE show?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Smarks don't just cheer heels. Did you dumb bastards not hear the Bryan reaction?

Oh, and what do you think complaining about "smarks" on a wrestling messageboard where you have 2000 posts makes you?

It makes you a bell-end.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol, those two in the crowd doing a headlock...


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lost respect for the crowd. I like Barrett and Miz but I don't get why they're rooting for the heel and booing The Miz. It helps nobody.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is like music to my ears


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd has been kind of silent since Bryan got buried. I guess Vince learned his lesson from last year's post-Mania show.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

TNA has to go to Jersey... They actually have likeable faces for most.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> WELCOME TO NEW JERSEY, FOLKS


NEW JERSEY BROS!!! :bosh3


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

As a rugby player...that scrum joke King used was terrible...smh


----------



## WrestlinFan

WrestlinFan said:


> Maybe Vince will get his head out of his ass and stop denying that there's something wrong with the current product.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz vs Barrett:


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Disciple514 said:


> Pro Heel crowd tonight



It isn't pro heel. it is just they are cheering for the cooler dude. Smart ass fucking crowd tonight in a real good way. Miz deserves to be boo'd always. This crowd is going to explode for the SHIELD.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There are a lot of Brits in the crowd tonight, I have heard the England football chant about 2-3 times.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Barrett sucks too so I don't know why the crowd is behind him other than to *try* be cool.


That's how smark crowds work.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM BRITS CHEERING MA BOY AWN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Compares? Wtf is he on about.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sorry, what do we consider the commentary??


----------



## That's Amore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

More like all the right people are being cheered.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

polite applause for that move lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlinFan said:


> Maybe Vince will get his head out of his ass and stop denying that tgere's nothing wrong with the current product.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


NO CHANCE....NO CHANCE IN HEEELL!!! :vince


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz has fallen from grace quite roughly since 2011.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That move by Barrett was actually pretty good


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Barrett sucks too so I don't know why the crowd is behind him other than to be cool.


or is because Miz sucks more than Barrett. Miz is a terrible face and its more of a slight against Miz than for Barrett


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

O shit. Tuned out the Brits for a second. 

Vince is probably mad but he knows every post Mania crowd is like this.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

3 of us are considered compares.... 

no 2 of you are considered to be pricks, the other is the GOAT on mic.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is so smarky they'd cheer Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AliiV said:


> Lost respect for the crowd. I like Barrett and Miz but I don't get why they're rooting for the heel and booing The Miz. It helps nobody.


It is the dudes from Britain rooting for Barrett because they love him, not because he is a heel.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at everyone talking about the crowd here and cussing and everything tryna prove their point about the crowd cheering the heel LOL


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was a decent move at the end


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What's with all these Miz pushes man...


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I must be very close to being the last Miz fan on earth


----------



## OJA20

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brits do chanting best. Don't hate.


----------



## Italiannyc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Post mania crowds are your loyal fan base. Lets just alienate them so much Vince


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashes11 said:


> Sorry, what do we consider the commentary??


Hogshit. That consideration is international.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think the Smarks in the arena realize that this is Barrett's last time on TV for awhile as they are giving him support.

So nice to see.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daddy, why are dey cheewing for da bad guys?

Because you're a ******, son.


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



1999 Rejex said:


> Miz vs Barrett:


LOL This


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's not about booing the heels in this case...those people just don't like Miz lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

us brits showing you americans how to make some noise during a show


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder what kind of reaction fandango will get


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AliiV said:


> Lost respect for the crowd. I like Barrett and Miz but I don't get why they're rooting for the heel and booing The Miz. It helps nobody.


because the miz is boring and no one likes him. its as much - if not more - to show disdain for him as it is to show support for barrett


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ToddTheBod said:


> I think the Smarks in the arena realize that this is Barrett's last time on TV for awhile as they are giving him support.
> 
> So nice to see.


Erm... how is it his last time on TV for a while?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Daddy, why are dey cheewing for da bad guys?
> 
> Because you're a ******, son.


420 BLAZE IT ******


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd isn't just booing heels. They are cheering the most deserving wrestlers like Bryan and Barrett and booing the shit out of the ones that Vince keeps pushing on us. Good job New Jersey.:clap


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is not about cheering the heel is that the miz is a terrible baby face


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashes11 said:


> Sorry, what do we consider the commentary??


Shit.
JBL clearly lying about the Miz.


----------



## the fox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so the smarks who cheered the rock yesterday turned on him because they believed the dirt sheets?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They just hate Miz, more than anything else. Great crowd.


----------



## #Mark

This is the first (and probably only) time I've ever felt proud about being born in New Jersey.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz has gone downhill ever since that atrocious OTL 2011 Main Event


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd was fucking with Henry too, and cheering D-Bry who's a face so enough with the only cheer heel/boo face crap.

Most of WWE's faces are shit & their heels are usually better.

Guys like Miz & Cena I would boo no matter what the fuck they were.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wish there was a way to mute commentary but not the crowd, at least for tonight.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I have a feeling we will see this match again at the next PPV


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let the crowd cheer for who they want, I go back and forth on this (ideally, things are better when babyfaces are cheered), but at the end of the day, a lively crowd is better than a silent one


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so ...a lot of you are saying, that to cheer Barret on for this match, hundreds of Brits flew over at great expense just for this Raw?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is why WWE should go to UK more often. 

UK PPV would be cool


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kregnaz said:


> Those two are just so boring


Yeah, they really are. Barret's a joke now and Miz's character isn't even interesting at all - he was passable - good as a heel at times but he really does make a horrible face. Oh, well.


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> Erm... how is it his last time on TV for a while?


He was just keeping the title warm for a babyface. Now he will go back to jobbing to Sheamus and Randy Orton.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AliiV said:


> Lost respect for the crowd. I like Barrett and Miz but I don't get why they're rooting for the heel and booing The Miz. It helps nobody.


It helps the ppl who think the miz is shit.. which he is.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The show after mania is basically the leftover smarks from wrestlemania so why is anybody surprised


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> What's with all these Miz pushes man...


the IC title is a push? :bosh



kennedy=god said:


> I must be very close to being the last Miz fan on earth


nope. I'm still alive


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shadowcran said:


> so ...a lot of you are saying, that to cheer Barret on for this match, hundreds of Brits flew over at great expense just for this Raw?


Typical IWC reaction


----------



## Conor?

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

COMPARES? THE KING SNIFFIN WHATEVER THE FUCK WAS ON HHH's STOMACH.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



OJA20 said:


> Brits do chanting best. Don't hate.


Agreed  still remember chanting that's Illegal at R-Truth


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The best part about this is the crowd is going to give Ziggler probably his biggest pop in ages. Same thing with the Shield. This crowd is SMART so they are going to cheer the guys that DESERVE to be pushed and cheered. Unfortunately we might not see Punk tonight because they would love him. SHIELD is going to get a huge reaction


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AliiV said:


> Lost respect for the crowd. I like Barrett and Miz but I don't get why they're rooting for the heel and booing The Miz. It helps nobody.


what do you mean lost respect for the crowd ? why the fuck would you respect the crowd in the first place


----------



## That's Amore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Brown Horatio said:


> us brits showing you americans how to make some noise during a show





OJA20 said:


> Brits do chanting best. Don't hate.


Damn straight.


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm drinking to this shit!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd isn't because of New Jersey


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shadowcran said:


> so ...a lot of you are saying, that to cheer Barret on for this match, hundreds of Brits flew over at great expense just for this Raw?


No they flew over for WM and stayed for Raw


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The word 'smark' needs to be accompanied with the rule that if you say the word more than three times in half an hour, you need to be battered to death with a sack of bricks.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett doing dat elbow drop like a champ. :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

These two are more boring than Cena, at least he can be funny sometimes.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Alim said:


> He was just keeping the title warm for a babyface. Now he will go back to jobbing to Sheamus and Randy Orton.


He did that WITH the title.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

England know how to create an atmosphere at Raw. We rocked the LG in November and we'll do it again next time it comes to Birmingham. Barrett!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

bang bang :lmao really wade


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Would much prefer a "you both suck" chant


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Maelstrom21 said:


> I wish there was a way to mute commentary but not the crowd, at least for tonight.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man Barrett and Miz have no ring skills at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

One thing is for sure: Vince won't have to use any of that piped in crowd noise for this show.


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barret with a nice little nod to Foley.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I thought this was a non-title match


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Elbow drop :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



the fox said:


> so the smarks who cheered the rock yesterday turned on him because they believed the dirt sheets?


The finish pissed them off, he lost which is fine but he then vouched for Cena, essentially going against everything that 'The Rock' stands for. 

Shame I wouldn't be surprised if we've seen the end of The Rock and WWE Relationship for a while.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat Foley tribute from Barrett


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do people really think that thousands of Brits flew to NJ to watch this RAW? 

They said there were thousands at Mania.

Jesus


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



the fox said:


> so the smarks who cheered the rock yesterday turned on him because they believed the dirt sheets?


It's probably more that they're upset that he's not there. Think about it, if you paid to see a guy and he wasn't there (injury or not), you'd be upset. It's not so much that they hate The Rock (though I'm sure a decent amount of them do) as they hate the fact that he's not there.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the shield will get a huge pop


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who will help Henry beat Cena then?


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If face Jericho were on RAW tonight he would get massive pops, as did face DB already, so the "Jersey smark crowd only cheers for the heels" logic is flawed.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this crowd. :lmao


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Glad fans are booing Miz. Fucking terrible and a huge shame he's using the figure four.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dem headlocks this match... damn.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Despite all the haate this isn't a bad match


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WE WANT PAIGE!


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I laughed at those who thought it was British fans cheering Barret, until I just heard a chant that is a football/soccer chant.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn shame Wade's career is being wasted. Guy has the look, the voice and the in ring ability to go far.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

nnnnnnn botch :lmao


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOTCH. :lmao


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The crowd isn't just booing heels. They are cheering the most deserving wrestlers like Bryan and Barrett and booing the shit out of the ones that Vince keeps pushing on us. Good job New Jersey.:clap


EXACTLY!!

wrestling is the only business on the planet where the customers are told they're opinions are wrong when they reject the product

vince can get away with it because he has no competition
except father time


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dumbest spot ever


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade Barrett has looked great tonight. I wish he showed that effort every week. Maybe the hot crowd lit a fire under his ass. Maybe it's just 'cause he's getting more time, I don't know. This Barrett needs to stick around though!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

botch


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least king talked about how the crowd is booing miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Miz firing up looks like he's constipated.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Barrett just botch that or was that Miz's fault?


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nice botch.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh shit! No more cheers for Barrett


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That Botch


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Botch?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol @ the Miz being mad :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the miz looks so lame when he tries to "hulk up".
he tries way too hard


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat botched neckbreaker!! You fucked up chants!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett botch


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOTCH


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz is hulking up..


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOTCH


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Was that a botch? :lmao


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KING ACKNOWLEDGED MIZ BOOS


----------



## Ryan

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

you fucked up chant lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol fail, these guys suck!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AmWolves10 said:


> Man Barrett and Miz have no ring skills at all.


not true. Miz isn't bad and has gotten much better lately


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lmaooooooooo what a bad time to botch!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YOU FUCKED UP

YOU FUCKED UP


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao "You fucked up" chant


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wtf?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Booing 'dat botch.


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"You fucked up"


----------



## thekingg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol botch


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*That botch :lol

Wasn't Miz's fault though.*


----------



## rabidwolverine27

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Am I the only one who thinks Wade looks like a Batman villian.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck it... LOLOLOOLLOLLOL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Oh fuck they're gonna give them hell for that botch


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn it Moz!


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMAOOOOOOOO OH MY LORD IM CRYIN!


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You Fucked Up chants, ahahaha


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

please finish this match


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz is getting more heat tonight than he did when he was a main event heel.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"YOU FUCKED UP" CHANT!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

were they chanting botch?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



the fox said:


> so the smarks who cheered the rock yesterday turned on him because they believed the dirt sheets?


I imagine they are annoyed he went and raised Cena's hand and did the whole respect thing. If he was there I think it's safe to say he'd get some sort of "YOU SOLD OUT" style chants.


----------



## Italiannyc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did WWE mess with the audio cause I heard you fucked up then lost it


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You fucked up chants lol


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haven't heard the F word in the WWE in a long time.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett Botch haha


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You fucked up chant.. :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOTCHAMANIA!!!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dat botch :lol


----------



## MutableEarth

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz botch LOL


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YOU FUCKED UP!


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:argh:



Need a replay of the botch haha.


----------



## ECWFTW420

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"YOU FUCKED UP" :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was a Miz botch not Barrett. Miz is supposed to hold him up. You can't expect Barrett to stand in that position under his own power.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is actually a pretty decent match...


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BLOODZ


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at the double axe handle being used in 2013.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett looks like he's bleeding in the mouth.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Funny, the only above average thing the Miz has is this corner running clothesline jump thingy sitting on the ropes, and even that looks shit on him, if anybody else would do this, it would actually be kickass...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 figure four.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is best crowd I've seen in a while. :clap


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Ric Flair garbage can't save the Miz from being unlikeable/terrble/awful....


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

As good as this match is, I really don't give a fuck about both of these guys


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*"You fucked up!"

This crowd is unforgiving, damn.

And that wasn't Miz's fault, I'm pretty sure. Barre fell earlier than he should.*


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



James1o1o said:


> That was a Miz botch not Barrett. Miz is supposed to hold him up. You can't expect Barrett to stand in that position under his own power.


You can't blame The Mix for everything, that was a clear Barrett botch.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What did Miz whisper there after that botched move?


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a terrible Figure 4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a fucking crowd. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NICE WADE


----------



## #Mark

End this fucking match already.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

at least they're getting more time than last night.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett just walks up from a figure four lol


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shaddw said:


> As good as this match is, I really don't give a fuck about both of these guys


NONE1 DOES MAN,CANT BELIEVE THIS GUYS HAVE FANS IN THE IWC!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> This is actually a pretty decent match...


Yep, they put together some nice little spots


----------



## Buff Ted

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This match blows.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least it's better than there match in the pre-show last night.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God this match is boring.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Miz sucks as a face


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Am I the only person who sees Triple H potential in Barrett? Am I crazy? BTW, as bad as Miz was (and I HATED him), he's not that bad anymore.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They couldn't have had a match like this last night? IC TITLE is worthy of decent matches atleast..this isn't bad...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Haha you can actually hear the Brits in the crowd doing English Football styled chants


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Anyone who thinks there aren't a ton of Brits cheering for Barrett has a shitty ass stream...


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd of the year right here. Won't see this shit again for a long time.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A lively crowd makes every match seem so much better than it actually is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How is this longer than the Mania match? Really WWE? Really :miz


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is a good match, oddly enough.

Only because of DAT BARRETT.


----------



## jnk6980

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"How about a HEEL turn"

LMFAO..fuck you Cena lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is this Raw in the UK? :lmao


----------



## DenGal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd can make RAW and matches so much more enjoyable


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

man, HORRIBLE match, GREAT CROWD.


----------



## WrestlinFan

YES 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm only watching because of the crowd... this feels like the Miami crowd post wrestlemania 28 when Brock returned


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett wins and the crowd goes wild!!


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hahahah what the fuck @ that booking.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow!! Surprising


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

odd


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow that pop!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

barrett wins!!!! OMG yes


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SO WHY DID THEY HAVE HIM DROP THE TITLE IN THE FIRST PLACE AGAIN?


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMFG


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao



WHY


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

huh


----------



## OJA20

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS FUCKING CROWD


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank fuck this match is over.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

yes wade!!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

yes eyS YESYE YES MARK MARK YES!


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Umm Ok?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yeah. So much for Miz.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So why did he lose the belt in the first place?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!! FUCKING YES!!!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wtf


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd explodessssssss


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett Won


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT UNPREDICTABILITY


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Waitwut. What was the point of Miz winning last night? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pronk25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett won the title back? Random as hell haha


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao at Miz.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMFAO.

Why did they have Miz beat Barrett last night if he was just going to get it back a day later?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao WTF!?


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> The word 'smark' needs to be accompanied with the rule that if you say the word more than three times in half an hour, you need to be battered to death with a sack of bricks.


lol Smarks...dumbest term ever, no such thing as a smart mark. What's even funnier are all the guys on here who attack "smarks" and "the IWC" as if they aren't grouped in those categories.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOLY SHIT HE WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Whoaaaaaa

SWERVE


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS! OMG :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WADE BARETT BITCH!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHA


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

They actually had Barrett win? What the fuck? Whoa


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao 

THIS COMPANY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That is the loudest pop Wade ever got, and he's a heel.

Gotta love NJ.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think WWE is in that trolling mood tonight.


----------



## WooKennedy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSSS BARRETT


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

AND BARRETT GETS A HUGE POP - YES!


----------



## Serpent01

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is great!


----------



## finalnight

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YEAAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WOW!


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:barrett1


----------



## Derek

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao x 143584042806010

Nice reign Miz.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Surprise ending...well, at least I'm surprised.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, okay. lol


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WAIT...WHAT??????????


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great win for Wade.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF MIZ WINNING AT ALL? fpalm


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol, that was surprising


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BARRETT WON? HOLY S**T, I'M MARKING OUT! :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

classic title reign there for miz


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And the crowd goes wild... For Barrett?


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So... what was the point in him losing last night?


----------



## Asenath

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## thekingg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

1 day reign <3


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Worst finishing move in the entire company, imo.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YJERXGNKJNRDNGJKRGNGNKJENKEGNJKGNRKGNKZGKENNK


YESSS!!!!!!!!!! I FUCKING SCREAMED, MY BOY DID IT!!! FUCK YEAH!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd made the match way better but what a pointless switch


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ummmmmmmmmmmmm wat? lol that was shocking


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so... the belt changed again seems pointless really


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

what was point of Miz winning last night then?


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WOW.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lolmiz


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I did not see that coming at all... O_O


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL

What the fuck was the point of Barrett losing at the WM? :lmao :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSS!!!! Thanks for keeping the title warm Miz.


----------



## KnowYourRole

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So what was the point of Barrett losing last night?


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ugh..Wade wins :lol


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What the hell haha, miz suck shit.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So what was the point of Miz winning last night? Eh boring wrestler beats another boring wrestlers.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!! I don't like Barrett but anything's better than the miz


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great finish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow what terrible booking


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So why make Barrett drop it last night? 


Ah who cares. FUCK MIZ.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Smif-N-Wessun said:


> SO WHY DID THEY HAVE HIM DROP THE TITLE IN THE FIRST PLACE AGAIN?


To justify the need to watch a pre-show.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So he lost yesterday just to win it back today


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WELL THAT WAS UNEXPECTED


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ah so giving Miz the IC was pointless...ok then..


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn, I don't know this is more insulting towards, the Miz for winning a belt for only 24 hours on the pre-show and now jobbing it back, or the IC title for being tossed around like a hot potato.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










so why have Miz win last night? fucking fed...


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Happy for Barrett and surprisingly good match. bit sloppy as it wore on but nevertheless, solid.


----------



## Sin_Bias

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What? WHAT. He won on tv against the Miz for the title? WHAT


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz Lost 
Barrett 3rd IC win 
No-win situation
:kenny


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes! Miz is no longer the champ! Barrett sucks, but the Miz is worse. Thank goodness.


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn! That was unexpected.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz had a 1 day reign :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

THIS FUCKING BOOKING


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Am actually glad Barrett won it back, The Miz sucks as face. That was pointless to give to The Miz for one day.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Just

:lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy crap, hell yeah! :mark:


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Da fuq? What was the point of last night then?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barrett turned face


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Good!*


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Better than any Mania match. Not going to ask for the logic behind the title switches.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz heel turn coming.


----------



## llamadux

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Go away miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now Barrett can go back to.........jobbing to every mid to high card face on the roster.

DAT TREADMILL.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> LOL
> 
> What the fuck was the point of Barrett losing at the WM? :lmao :lmao


To make him a 3 time champ probably


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

vince has lost it

what was the point of him dropping the title in the first place?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES. I'm just happy Miz lost. So what was the point of last night? Did Vince realize Miz is fucking awful?:lmao


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Changed on the fly?


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE BARRETT BARRAGE IS BACK ON~! :mark:


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz is 4-0 at Wrestlemania


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol, dafuq? IC is a hot potato again :lmao


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince: "Ha, we are still unpredictable."


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA, GOD DAMN IT THIS IS SO HILARIOUS


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> That is the loudest pop Wade ever got, and he's a heel.
> 
> Gotta love NJ.


its an odd place


----------



## The Cowboy!!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

1 day reign??

WWE LOGIC :vince5:


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

boos for sheamus lol


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great championship run from the miz.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Worst finisher in the WWE, imo


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think we've got a great night in store guys.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade Barrett wins!

He wants that losing streak back!


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Told my friend I wouldn't be shocked to see Wade win the belt back. This is actually a GREAT idea. Good way to start a push for him again after not doing anything for Mania.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus stumbling over his words.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shouldn't have lost it in the first place. Did not see him winning it back tonight, good move by the WWE.


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus couldn't give a fiddlers...


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BRICKIE!!!


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everybody is scratching their heads right now.


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

im happy about it,but what the fuck was the point of him dropping it,just to get it back the next night


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Sheamus getting a negative reaction too. :lol

Orton is probably the only face who will get cheered.*


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz was used to draw...next night, Mania is over, they have your money, give it back to Barrett? YES!


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do you think they only had The Miz win last night to continue his streak so now they put the title back on Barrett?


----------



## ECWFTW420

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSS! :barrett1


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still not over Barrett's win, to be honest. :lol :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

please kick his head off.. the big show needs to leave


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HEEL SHAYMOOSE.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They should make Raw in NJ every monday


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why are you complaining?

You guys know that the belt being OFF of Miz is a good thing right.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Maybe since his past IC run sucked, they wanted to reboot it?


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Loved that ending! Barrett wins! I bet that crowd was so happy to see Miz get knocked the fuck out.


----------



## XxMetsxX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

everything could be perfect...and everyone would still complain non-stop. SHUTUP!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still dying over Miz holding the belt for a day. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nice highlights Vickie.


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:russo


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade showing he can have solid matches with some of the shitiest guys on the roster. WHY HAVE HIM DRIP IT AT MANIA THEN!?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking Sheamus....I don't know if I can keep watching this shit. At the least the crowd is good.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get in there, Wade! I don't get why people shit all over the Bullhammer but not the W.M.D and Brogue Kick. It's the best looking striking finisher IMO because it doesn't require awesome selling to look effective. The Brogue Kick sucks if the selling does and the W.M.D. looks really awkward at times.

Plus, the Bullhammer fits his gimmick.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd is going to cheer for Ricardo in that match... and he is not even in it. :


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"i want to kick the head off that giant's piece of crap"

wut?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hahah take that Jiz.


WADE BARRET >>>>>>>>>>>>> THE JIZ


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can see Del Rio getting beat down tonight! Ziggler Cash In


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is honestly the only thing that's making this show watchable.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Winning the IC title nowadays is like... :buried:HHH2


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



dynamite452 said:


> Da fuq? What was the point of last night then?


So that Barrett is now not a 2 but a 3 time IC champ


----------



## Arcade

Barrett purposely lost at WM so he can try to set a record for the number of times winning the IC title.......................:lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Sheamus getting a negative reaction too. :lol
> 
> Orton is probably the only face who will get cheered.*




Daniel Bryan has already been cheered... Plus I'm sure Taker will be fine.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think the ending changed just before the finishing move by Barrett. You could see the referee telling Miz something.


----------



## WrestlinFan

They didn't mention Ziggler's briefcase during the Bryan match. That's a good sign.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I think we've got a great night in store guys.


Hell, I hope so. Been too many bad Raws lately. It's going ok so far...let's see if they can keep it up for once.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bionic_Brony said:


> Ah so giving Miz the IC was pointless...ok then..


It pissed this forum off..which is why I like MIZ :lol



PS...Maddox getting screentime based on looks me thinks...Steph must fancy him....or... :vince


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Vince change the finish of Barrett/Miz after hearing the crowd? :lol


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheJack said:


> Vince: "Ha, we are still unpredictable."


That was the most predictable finish on the show yet. Why the hell would you do a rematch of a clean finish match unless something would change, unless they were burying someone.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm calling it now, Swagger is going to turn on Zebedee after he loses again.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OOOHHHH! HE SAID CRAP! SHIT, .....! DAT WAS HARD-FUCKING-CORE!


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Sheamus getting a negative reaction too. :lol
> 
> Orton is probably the only face who will get cheered.*


Well, Daniel Bryan got cheered and he's a face.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



birthday_massacre said:


> They should make Raw in NJ every monday


Don't spoil my state that much :lol


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Y2J, the roof is gonna explode with Y2J chants lol


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Only 7 more IC Titles until Barrett has more than Jericho. He can stick in the mid-card that long.


----------



## Itami

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> This crowd is honestly the only thing that's making this show watchable.


This. They deserve a fucking medal. holyshit


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



PacoAwesome said:


> Fucking Sheamus....I don't know if I can keep watching this shit. At the least the crowd is good.


What the fuck is wrong with the show? You guys are never happy.


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this whole show feels like they just re-wrote it 20 minutes before it aired.. and that might not be far off, I read on a dirtsheet that Rock was supposed be here and get attacked by Lesnar to set up a WM30 match, but then couldnt come for some reason so they made up that injury angle and had to re-write a lot on the fly.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This Raw so far has been nothing but straight jokes, the crowd has made it so epic I can't stand it.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Love how Barretts 1st match without the title he wins.

Back to jobbing next week Wadey


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Do you think they only had The Miz win last night to continue his streak so now they put the title back on Barrett?


Since he technically didn't compete at Wrestlemania, but on a youtube hype package, it wouldn't make sense to speak of a streak


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Do you think they only had The Miz win last night to continue his streak so now they put the title back on Barrett?


I think it was because 1) Ric Flair's down in the dumps 2) to continue the streak.

So 2 reasons, I'm just assuming.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol Miz managed to botch during his very short championship run


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










'YOU'RE NOTHING BUT A PIECE OF CRAP'


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus/Big Show? :jaydamn


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

In all honesty, I feel that Miz/Barrett match was better than the one at the pre-show WM.


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The US has so many adverts ffs


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Surprisingly, Miz carried Wade Barrett to a good match.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Sheamus getting a negative reaction too. :lol
> 
> Orton is probably the only face who will get cheered.*


Their were some boos when he was mentioned earlier, think only Jericho and Taker are safe.


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why are you complaining?
> 
> You guys know that the belt being OFF of Miz is a good thing right.


Hell yeah!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Hahah take that Jiz.
> 
> 
> WADE BARRET >>>>>>>>>>>>> THE JIZ


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The point of Brad Maddox???
Even I could be the GM


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could Ziggler cash in after Del Rio is beat down by Swagger/Zebe?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Annihilus said:


> this whole show feels like they just re-wrote it 20 minutes before it aired.. and that might not be far off, I read on a dirtsheet that Rock was supposed be here and get attacked by Lesnar to set up a WM30 match, but then couldnt come for some reason so they made up that injury angle and had to re-write a lot on the fly.


i dont get why replacing one 10-15 segment means a whole show rewrite,


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miami Crowd at Post wrestlemania 28 Raw during Brock Lesnar's return..... or this crowd?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd cheers the wrestlers who are GOOD regardless if they are heel or face. Which is how it should be. Big E is a heel and got booed.
Miz sucks and got booed. Sheamus sucks and got booed. Jericho and taker will get cheered. Punk will be cheered too


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DogSaget said:


> Inb4waderandomlywinsitback


CALLED IT


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I'm calling it now, Swagger is going to turn on Zebedee after he loses again.


Let this be true. Or Zeb turns on Swagger. Either is acceptable. Swagger is walking nyquil to me.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Phantomdreamer said:


> *Do you think they only had The Miz win last night to continue his streak *so now they put the title back on Barrett?


Oh man, I don't even think of that.. Knowing Vince this is very likely.. Oh no :faint::faint:


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Xevoz said:


> Wade showing he can have solid matches with some of the shitiest guys on the roster. WHY HAVE HIM DRIP IT AT MANIA THEN!?


That match sucked ass, the crowd made it seem much better than it actually was.


----------



## DA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz didn't even have the worst title reign this year :rock


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lets all pray for that Ziggler cash in


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> In all honesty, I feel that Miz/Barrett match was better than the one at the pre-show WM.


Seeing as that was only 5 minutes. Yeah


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Alim said:


> Surprisingly, Miz carried Wade Barrett to a good match.


at least someone's speaking truth. Barrett is absolute shit


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Honestly, I think Vince might be drunk. Why the fuck would you put the title on somebody if you're just gonna have them lose it the next night? This fuckery, man...


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Sheamus getting a negative reaction too. :lol
> 
> Orton is probably the only face who will get cheered.*


Orton got some boos when Cena mentioned him as a possibly candidate to face him tonight

Daniel Bryan got cheered.


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crap, Hell, and Ass in the first hour of RAW? PG13!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Sheamus/Big Show? :jaydamn


What? It's new, fresh, something we haven't seen before and you will like it, dammit! :vince3


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Sheamus getting a negative reaction too. :lol
> 
> Orton is probably the only face who will get cheered.*


Didn't they boo Orton when Cena mentioned his name earlier?


----------



## sonicslash

Keep the Miz streak alive. He's the new TAKER!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> In all honesty, I feel that Miz/Barrett match was better than the one at the pre-show WM.


Yeah well they got more than 4 minutes too.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Barret winning was probably changed to save Miz from being drowned with boos...wouldnt be surprised if he wins it back next week lolz.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DONT WORRY THEY NEVER WANTED MIZ TO HAVE THE IC 

THEY JUST WANTED MIZ TO WIN AT MAINA TO KEEP THE STREAK ALIVE

HE IS THE NEW TAKER


----------



## ASAPRocky

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not even surprised the crowd is actually good for a change because of us Brits!


----------



## Arcade

fpalm at these UK ads. How do you people in Britain survive these online gambling ads?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bryan D. said:


> What the fuck is wrong with the show? You guys are never happy.


Gotta learn to ignore some of these downer fucks. Good opening segment, good IC title match, good end result. Oh look it's Sheamus, THIS SHOW SUCKS NOW THAT WWE IS PUTTING ANOTHER ONE OF THEIR BIGGEST GUYS ON TV FUCK THIS IM DONE WATCHJNG 5EVER


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Good match, great considering it was Barrett/Miz. Marked for Barrett winning the IC championship back.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want to kick everyone in that standard definition Arthritis Foundation ad straight in the crotch.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Sheamus/Big Show? :jaydamn


Re-Rematchamania! Back to the Future edition.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Decent Raw so far, hopefully it keeps this pace.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Buckley said:


> Could Ziggler cash in after Del Rio is beat down by Swagger/Zebe?


Damn you jinxed it... The second someone hopes for a cash in it doesn't happen


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they going to play "Coming Home" sometime tonight?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yeah, this song ain't getting old.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

as much as they play Victory, they should have made that the theme

Victory instrumental>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I'm Coming Home


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Rock is really getting booed to shit


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Its nice to know there is a crowd somewhere that will cheer talent and shit on manufactured shovel ware.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DogSaget said:


> CALLED IT


Good for you go get a cookie.


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> Why are you complaining?
> 
> You guys know that the belt being OFF of Miz is a good thing right.


See thats the problem, Miz shouldn't have gotten it to begin with...


----------



## morris3333

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz will like get rematch on raw next week.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

boos for Sheamus

"Listen to the crowd, they're chanting Lets go Sheamus"


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Rock was injured last night, he is suffering from Anal Bleeding.

:vince5


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Do you think they only had The Miz win last night to continue his streak so now they put the title back on Barrett?


*Probably. Miz is what, 3-0 now?
*


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This show sucks, the only good thing about it is the crowd lol. Crowd can make shows lol.


----------



## thekingg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

However, this Diddy - Victory instrumental during the WM Pic-a-fest is fucking awesome and gives me the war chills.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Sheamus getting a negative reaction too. :lol
> 
> Orton is probably the only face who will get cheered.*


Looks like you were right!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Roof will come off for the Deadman.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol @ a 'Rate Miz's IC Title reign' thread in the Raw section


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Finally the rock has come back to LA!!!!!

But rock Raw is in NJ


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol boos for the Rock.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Orton trying to be casual is so creepy.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they have buried orton like shit fpalm


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton heel turn?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yep, Orton heel turn incoming.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Legend Killer Orton would have RKOd Booker right there.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ORTON TURNING HEEL TONIGHT!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*ORTON :mark: :mark:

Finally a top face that doesn't get booed.*


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why can't Booker just give him a match for SmackDown?


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I haven't heard Orton talk in awhile. It's pretty cool, actually.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Maybe Orton turns heel tonight


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just got home did Miz really lose the title?


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

swagger better not turn on zeb. we need zeb attacking rtruth on the mic


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


>





stahp making fun of him! hes suffering from anal bleeding and couldnt be at raw

:vince3


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

To all asking why drop it to regain in a day? Easy from a business standpoint. Had the title change to push the need to watch pre shows. Like I figured if a title was going to change hands they would put it in the main part of WM, and I was wrong.

Someone in the WWE needs to take that Rocky theme for themselves.


----------



## Arcade

Swaggie time.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show vs Orton and Sheamus 2-1 Handicap match, Orton turns on Sheamus?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*JACK SWAGGA!!!!*


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ziggler HAS to cash in why is this at the 9pm spot then?


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bryan D. said:


> ORTON TURNING HEEL TONIGHT!


What makes you think this?


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

why is he wet?


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please Ziggler cash in tonight!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ChainGangRed said:


> Are they going to play "Coming Home" sometime tonight?


You son of a bitch.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Swagger finally gets a entrance after a jobber entrance last night lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Chaos in the back of Raw, on and off the script


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Welp no Ziggler cash in


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



abrown0718 said:


> as much as they play Victory, they should have made that the theme
> 
> Victory instrumental>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I'm Coming Home


Exactly, I love the song and instrumental.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mst said:


> Just got home did Miz really lose the title?


Yessir.


----------



## Minder Jahal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wade Barrett barmy army! P.S saw a Cardiff top in the RAW crowd, I marked.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb and Jack kill Berto and Ziggler cashes in?


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Rawk said:


> Good match, great considering it was Barrett/Miz. Marked for Barrett winning the IC championship back.


Same here. I'm kinda've a big fan of Barrett, and I literally didn't expect them to change the title like that.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb walking out like he just dumped in his pants.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Swagger gets an entrance here but a jobber one at WM? Dafuq


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dutch Mantell doing a hell of a job for Swag


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bryan D. said:


> What the fuck is wrong with the show? You guys are never happy.


Let's see, crappy Cena promo, A very over Bryan gets squashed in like 2 minutes, Miz and Barrett put on another boring ass match and Sheamus delivers another cringe worthy promo.What is there to be happy about besides this great New Jersey crowd?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Due to the fact that we just saw the title change hands, I can't see Ziggler cashing in. I do hope I'm wrong though. Expect "WE WANT ZIGGLER" chants.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I fucking hate this gimmick. No one gives a shit.


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hey.

What did I miss after Miz vs Barrett match?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who is this jobber?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KuritaDavion said:


> Randy Orton trying to be casual is so creepy.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm looking forward to this match so much just for the hope of Ziggler


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

orton is not turning heel


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :lol @ a 'Rate Miz's IC Title reign' thread in the Raw section


Awwww, why is it closed already, I wanted to post some 4/10, not even Top 1000 IC reigns crap :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the asian guy with the "deport me" sign :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mst said:


> Just got home did Miz really lose the title?


Yup! It was a pretty decent match.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Daniel Bryan has already been cheered... Plus I'm sure Taker will be fine.


jericho if hes on the show tonite


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb loves his country.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could not possibly give less of a fuck about Swagger/Colter/ADR


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler's cashing in


----------



## kid_cory

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please let their be a "Took our jobs" chant.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Big Show vs Orton and Sheamus 2-1 Handicap match, Orton turns on Sheamus?


It could be the other way around. Sheamus could be pissed for believing in Sheamus.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A Ziggler cash in would blow the roof off this place, and probably the tip off my occk.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dead silence.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol volunteer to goto war in Vietnam..fucking idiot...


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHAT


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Coulter decided to come out in his base form tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



VRsick said:


> why is he wet?


You can't just ask people why they're wet.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, you standing next to Swagger is going to end up like your time in Vietnam.

Long, brutal and utterly pointless.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



StraightEdge91 said:


> What makes you think this?


Because Orton asked for a match against Big Show and he already have on with Sheamus. Orton can attack Sheamus because he took his match with Show.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Arcade said:


> Swaggie time.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We'z waiting for Ziggy to cash that case in, Zeb. Now shut up and knock Del Rio out already.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm amused at how Zeb Colter wearing wrist tape when he probably won't do anything extreme due to his age.


----------



## Italiannyc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So now Americans are bad if they chant USA


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please lord, let Ziggles cash in tonight.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao

So is Orton turning heel?


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where are :jpl :brock :taker unk2


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hmmm, Sheamus could also turn


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God Save the Queen, God Save the Queen!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cash in?


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

u sth a! u sth a! u sth a! u sth a!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb's ripping of Hackshaw.

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bury Swagger and slap the wellness policy violation on WWE.com


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

USA USA USA!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

This crowd will probably cheer Swagger over Del Rio too.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kakashi101 said:


> jericho if hes on the show tonite


Oh yeah 100 percent.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

USA USA USA USA USA :yao:


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Easy way to get American's on your side - get the idiots chanting USA over and over again.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great way to gain heat right there from Zeb fpalm


----------



## WrestlinFan

Everything about Jack Swagger's gimmick is GOAT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



1999 Rejex said:


>


Should say "Fuck Bithes"


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let The Good Times Roll! :vince5


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


>


What's this? Zeb is evolving...


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:austin still leaving his mark


----------



## new_guy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So they gave Miz the title just to start off wrestlemania with a title change to make it seem unpredictable?

Barrett shouldn't have lost last night but at least Miz didn't make him tap again, it'd have been sad to watch him tap out 3 times to the Miz of all people.

Anyway, it was a good match, they should do this sort of thing (title defense) more often with the IC title. It'd make the championship more relevant, it's not like they are gonna defend the WWE or WHC title.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wrestlemania 30. New Orleans. I'm going.


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*











*Dude looks like a classic master villain from a comic book :lol*


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is Zeb saying 'YOU! ESSE?'

He's turning Mexican? 

:vince3


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WMXXX in NOLA.

Perfect choice.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They don't even know how to make a correct phrase in french... fpalm


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King have you not been paying attention to the crowd..or show...wait what am I saying..you're to busy touting and tweeting


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Is Zeb saying 'YOU! ESSE?'
> 
> He's turning Mexican?
> 
> :vince3


Dey Turk Our Jawbs


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think the consensus from the back, is "fuck it" the crowd are hostile, it'll only last for a week, heels can be cheered we don't care. We'll be able to tell when Vince gives up on this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

More commercials? Wow.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh look. Another commercial.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i like posting on here and reading the posts on here during every Raw more than Raw itself


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This crowd will probably cheer Swagger over Del Rio too.


Like I said... They'll probably cheer for Ricardo and give a shit about the three in the ring.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bionic_Brony said:


> See thats the problem, Miz shouldn't have gotten it to begin with...


Oh STF(udge)U. He looses the belt the NEXT NIGHT and still you guys bitch about it.

THE AMOUNT OF BITCHING IS TOO DAMN HIGH.


----------



## Original

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is giving no fucks tonight. Keep it going guys :lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So.........................is Swagger going to feud with R-Truth next so I can hear Zeb call Truth THE VICIOUS N WORD every five mins?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lame. wiat i wasnt watching, what happened?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

sadly I want it but I don't see Ziggler cashing in tonight. last night would have been better.. but then again it is Vince were talking about


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Is Zeb saying 'YOU! ESSE?'
> 
> He's turning Mexican?
> 
> :vince3


:russo


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Needs a ziggler cash in


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Is Zeb saying 'YOU! ESSE?'
> 
> He's turning Mexican?
> 
> :vince3


Swerve :russo


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn alert!


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Oh STF(udge)U. He looses the belt the NEXT NIGHT and still you guys bitch about it.
> 
> THE AMOUNT OF BITCHING IS TOO DAMN HIGH.


And if Miz won the match, Barrett got burried. :


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why wasn't Cody Rhodes in that Just for men Ad? I call BS on that
The Stache would of been great


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



NathWFC said:


> Easy way to get American's on your side - get the idiots chanting USA over and over again.


They probably don't even understand what ol' Zeb is aiming at. 
USA chant! YAY!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd has taken this from being a bleh Raw to a pretty decent one. Amazing.


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AnalBleeding said:


> i like posting on here and reading the posts on here during every Raw more than Raw itself


I guess you could say you love this thread more

(•_•)

( •_•)>⌐■-■

(⌐■_■) 

Than Raw itself


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking commercials are outstanding lol! Theres way too fucking many.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Oh STF(udge)U. He looses the belt the NEXT NIGHT and still you guys bitch about it.
> 
> THE AMOUNT OF BITCHING IS TOO DAMN HIGH.


It's not the first time there's been a day title reign, it won't be the last.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Buckley said:


> It could be the other way around. Sheamus could be pissed for believing in Sheamus.


Sheamus vs. Sheamus? :vince4

:vince2


Think of the money!! :vince5


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I have a confession to make after this New Orleans WM ad, I only know two things about New Orleans:
a) They've been flooded
and
b) If you do some shit at the local cemetery, you can see a Swamp monster and the gate to hell opens in the main street for some fine skating combos


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

To those who watch live every week, especially in the middle of the night in Europe, I salute you. Glad I only do it once a year.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Dude looks like a classic master villain from a comic book :lol*


he looks like he just dropped that first turd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd would fucking ERUPT if Ziggler cashed in tonight.


----------



## Arcade

FUCK YOU LADBROKES.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'Boring Raw' it's been an hour.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Blueforce7 said:


> Zeb and Jack kill Berto and Ziggler cashes in?


You see that would be exciting and ,for the short term anyway, would make the WHC matter again. So no, they wouldn't do that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lydeck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ruckus said:


> What's this? Zeb is evolving...


That is screaming for a "Going super saiyan"edit


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ruckus said:


>


looks like a Bushwacker


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango is definitely getting a "Johnny Curtis" chant tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We are an hour in and the WWE has not promoted GI Joe. I find that odd, usually they would have mentioned it 4 times by now. HMMMM


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Heel turn alert!


ya put your right leg in 
ya put your right leg out
ya put your right leg in 
and ya shake it all about!

your name is john cena
and the crowd hates you a lot
that's what it's all about


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KO Bossy said:


> Crowd has taken this from being a bleh Raw to a pretty decent one. Amazing.


No the show is still terrible.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Miz will win the title back at a ppv :lol thus pissing you guys are even more. The guy is a great talker,does the whole media thing very well, and will continued to get pushed...



:lol



Be mad IWC.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

- Booker does all he can, can't overturn Vickies decision.
- Sheamus v. Show.
- Whocares wins, Show starts to beat down Sheamus after the match.
- Orton comes out for the save.
- Stares down Show as Sheamus is making his way to his feet.
- Orton punts him before he gets to stand up.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"DO YOU KNOW?! Wrestlemania sucked."


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Heel turn alert!


hilarious


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



birthday_massacre said:


> We are an hour in and the WWE has not promoted GI Joe. I find that odd, usually they would have mentioned it 4 times by now. HMMMM


pain and gain commercial tho.


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What did I miss after Miz vs Barrett?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Heel turn alert!


FUCKING GOAT :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

First Raw recap in Raw today.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Did you know? Jesus, Gandhi, Buddha, Vishnu, and even Beelzebub tweeted during WrestleMania."


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All those Celebs tweeted during Mania....money talks I guess :vince5

1st :cena recap of the night in the first hour :vince


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

breath of a thousand asses #not funny


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb curling that mustache.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Was Swagger's music really playing through that whole commercial break?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb Coulter gonna show dem old school moves.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still can't believe they gave Swagger the friggin Jobber entrance at Wrestlemania


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd seem really quiet. They gassed already?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So how is Booker able to determine who faces the WWE title? The WWE title is a...........Raw title right?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hate the ADR remix music meh


----------



## WrestlinFan

Swagger's theme is still GOAT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

come on Ziggles


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

whats with fiesta music lol


----------



## gaz0301

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kregnaz said:


> b) If you do some shit at the local cemetery, you can see a Swamp monster and the gate to hell opens in the main street for some fine skating combos


Heard it here first - Swamp monster is ending the Streak

21-1


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Was Swagger's music really playing through that whole commercial break?


It's all a part of Zeb Coulter's master plan!


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio about to lose that title


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol


Without the "DELLLL RIIIIIO" no one cares about ADR.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio's new shirt is sexaah


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Alberto's old theme >>>>>>>>>> his new theme


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction at all for Del Rio.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This music is so so awful.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No fucking reaction :lol


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hate that stupid remix.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEM CASH IN COMING.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rio*S*???

Did he change his name?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why does Del Rio have a neon shirt?


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everyone got new T-Shirts


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please, please, please NJ boo the shit out of Del Rio

Swag :hogan


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LISTEN TO THAT CROWD


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't get it; why can't Berto get over? He's got a good look, he's a good wrestler, he only seems to be lacking in promo ability.


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JOHN CENA SHAPESHIFTED INTO BOOKER T...oh wait...


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dat no reaction for del rio :lmao :lmao I feel bad for the guy, this is brutal, he's the world champion aswell :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yep the crowd just loves Ricardo as predicted.


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction, this feud is killing ADR's momentum


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Alberto No Heato.. Alberto Del Floppo..


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio's new entrance music sounds like christmas in mexico.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Still can't believe they gave Swagger the friggin Jobber entrance at Wrestlemania


They don't want us to see him driving bro, he doesn't have the best track record.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Even Ricardo's ADR entrance isn't the same. Fuck. They ruined everything.

AND THIS PRICE IS RIGHT/GAME SHOW ASS MUSIC.:lmao


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nice hi-liter shirt, ADR.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The classiest man in the business is wearing bright green. Fuck this company.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RetepAdam. said:


> Why does Del Rio have a neon shirt?


Because he can pull it off?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Del Rio stole Cena's shirt? That Mexican!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MutableEarth

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio is so dead lol. They remade his theme just to amplify his deadness.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jerry: Are you a Zeb Coulter fan, or also a Jack Swagger fan? seriously wtf? Lawler is a joke.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd deserves a Ziggler cash in.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dark Kent said:


> Alberto's old theme >>>>>>>>>> his new theme


silence>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>his new theme


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 we want Ziggler chants


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What are they chanting now?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we want ziggler


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we want ziggler lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WE WANT ZIGGLER


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WE WANT ZIGGLER!!!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What are they chanting? We want Ziggler?


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol shot at by both sides


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can Lawler shut up, I can't hear the fucking crowd.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmaooooooo who saw the fan with the "DEPORT ME" sign


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL building up Swagger


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What are they chanting?

"We want ______"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not even this crowd will wake up for Del Rio.


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want Ziggler fuck yeah


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Even Ricardo's ADR entrance isn't the same. Fuck. They ruined everything.
> 
> AND THIS PRICE IS RIGHT/GAME SHOW ASS MUSIC.:lmao


Better or worse then Chavo's Super Mario Brothers Theme?


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


I laugh every single time I see this, I really do... Priceless :lmao


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Huge we want Ziggler chants. Please let it happen.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> inb4 we want Ziggler chants


Happened as soon as the bell went!


----------



## $id

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowds should be like this everyweek id prolly watch it then


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> inb4 we want Ziggler chants


2 late


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler chants


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Right off the bat, WE WANT ZIGGLER. It's last night all over again :lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we want overrated ziggler


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT ZIGGLER"

That's it. I'm moving to New Jersey.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Ziggler chants


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want Ziggler chants. This arena will explode if it does happen tonight


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We Want Ziggler


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King just recapped his own joke...wtf?!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lawler Oh man, the crowd really want to see The Zebber!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shitty audio over here, not sure if they are chanting We want Ryder or We want Ziggler, I hope it's Nr. 2


----------



## thekingg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WEWANTZIGGLER


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

why do they want ziggler? he's a fake tanned piece of sh!T


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What has happened to Del Rio. He turned face, actually became over and likeable, and since then has become another whiny suckup. Too bad.


----------



## Ether

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## The Presence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Langston vs. Bryan
Miz vs. Barrett
Del Rio vs. Swagger

Might as well be the God damn 'Mania encore...


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WE WANT ZIGGLER!!!!!!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

 or the Shield to attack :taker


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"I gotta admit that was funny tonight, too, Jerry."

PWNED

JBL>Lawler


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 weed chants.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"We Want Ziggler" chants already. :clap


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They should give Ziggler the belt just to help ADR, because ADR takes it up the ass....

I hope Christian returns tonight, but then he´d probably get a huge pop. Can´t have that. :angry:


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If ziggler comes out this place is going to explode


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



dan the marino said:


> What has happened to Del Rio. He turned face, actually became over and likeable, and since then has become another whiny suckup. Too bad.


WWE happened.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> They don't want us to see him driving bro, he doesn't have the best track record.


:lmao


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ether said:


>


He was like "Oh shit my B" after.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio did the Undertaker.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jack Swagger nearly landing on Jerry Lawler, could of gave him another heart attack


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb to get the pin.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hope the crowd doesn't die if Ziggler doesn't cash in though


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RetepAdam. said:


> What are they chanting?
> 
> "We want Ziggler"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We Want Ziggler!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ether said:


>


This one's gonna get way out of hand. No pun intended.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> inb4 we want Ziggler chants


*looks at time* You barely made it my man lol


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



birthday_massacre said:


> If ziggler comes out this place is going to explode


why? he's a scrub


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is how a RAW should be, has been pretty good so far. Crowd amazing!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*"Del Rio" Chants

And are they chanting "we want tables" or something?*


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio chants! and even better We Want Ziggler chants!


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love how they show full recaps of RAW during every Smackdown but they don't seem to have any video footage from Wrestlemania last night lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh look its this match again


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol Cole thinks the crowd is in del Rio's corner. Like hell they are. These people don't want nobody but Ziggler.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Give this crowd Ziggler dammit!


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Corner of Del Rio tonight" *crowd Chants We Want Ziggler* unk2


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WWE fans firmly behind the corner of Del Rio tonight"

"WE WANT ZIGGLER"

:lol


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT ZIGGLER!"
"WWE fans firmly behind Del Rio tonight!"

:cole3


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Listen to the crowd, they're chanting "We want Sheamus"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT ZIGGLER"

Cole: The WWE Universe well behind del Rio tonight.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Usa chants...facepalm


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT ZIGGLER" 

Cole: "Clearly the fans behind Del Rio tonight" :cole


----------



## WrestlinFan

God this crowd is incredible.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Italiannyc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I cant believe that they are making it seem like chanting USA is a bad thing. ITS THE COUNTRY WE LIVE IN


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEL RIO
DEL R
DE
D
W
WE WA
WE WANT
WE WANT ZIGGLER


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

USA USA USA


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlinFan said:


> Del Rio stole Cena's shirt? That Mexican!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dash24

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio injured! 

ZIGGLER TIME.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ether said:


>


AJ looked pissed after that


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"I WANT CASH IN"


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

terrible crowd


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

USA chants!

:cole3 The crowd is obviously behind Del Rio tonight!


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Michael Cole: They have been brainwashed by Zeb Coulter to the crowd cheering a heel. And JBL shutting him up for being an idiot to try and spin it another way, haha!


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

USA chants lololol


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They went with Henry vs Cena over Ryback vs Cena fpalm


----------



## booned

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *"Del Rio" Chants
> 
> And are they chanting "we want tables" or something?*


I think they are chanting for Taker.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol, this Announce Team..


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want Ziggler!/USA!/We want Ziggler!/USA!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why does Swagger keep attacking the wrong knee


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shut the fuck up cole


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Punter said:


> "WWE fans firmly behind the corner of Del Rio tonight"
> 
> "WE WANT ZIGGLER"
> 
> :lol


Never change, King, never change


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince "Ok nows the time for Ziggler to get the HWC I guess" 
Crowd "WE WANT ZIGGLER! WE WANT ZIGGLER!" 
Vince "Shit they know! Fuck that!"


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> They don't want us to see him driving bro, he doesn't have the best track record.


SAAAAAAAAAAAANTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL: It's not brainwarts :lmao


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ether said:


>


hah


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:ziggler3


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Punter said:


> "WWE fans firmly behind the corner of Del Rio tonight"
> 
> "WE WANT ZIGGLER"
> 
> :lol


Nice timing, lol.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> This music is so so awful.


Agreed and some people were saying the more uptempo is better because he's a face now. There was nothing wrong with the first theme. They took away a solid theme song, the pyro, and the cool cars. Basically some of the best qualities about Del Rio's character.


----------



## $id

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel commentators make more sense than face commentators


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL shutting up Cole


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nobody reacts to Zeb´s heel tactics.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler has the chance to be so over as a face.

It's a shame they gave him such a shitty name. :lmao


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wwe now officially belives in mash brainwashing which will help them with future cena heat

'obviously the crowd have just been brainwashed pre show or they would all be cheering cena'


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love crowds that will just chant whatever they want and not give a fuck.

If only I can get a "Change the Channel" chant again.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KuritaDavion said:


> Better or worse then Chavo's Super Mario Brothers Theme?


Worse because a small part of me actually like Chavo's Super Mario Bowser board theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Michael Cole: They have been brainwashed by Zeb Coulter to the crowd cheering a heel. And JBL shutting him up for being an idiot to try and spin it another way, haha!


yeah if Del Rio was a heel it would be ok to chant USA but since he is a face its brain washing. I Hate cole


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope they don't let him cash in tonight, since the nerds want to chants let's go Ziggler.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



hazuki said:


> "Corner of Del Rio tonight" *crowd Chants We Want Ziggler* unk2





Punter said:


> "WWE fans firmly behind the corner of Del Rio tonight"
> 
> "WE WANT ZIGGLER"
> 
> :lol





Hera said:


> "WE WANT ZIGGLER!"
> "WWE fans firmly behind Del Rio tonight!"
> 
> :cole3





Cookie Monster said:


> "WE WANT ZIGGLER"
> 
> Cole: The WWE Universe well behind del Rio tonight.



*Am I the only one who heard the "Del Rio" chants? :side:*


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I could hear them chanting We Want Sheamus. Patience, he's wrestling Big Show in just a few minutes.

:lawler


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

USA chants are a bit ambiguous in this match...


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

anyone else have an itchy butthole?


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

another commercial

:vince5


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

God help me if Ziggler cashes in

I don't fucking understand the logic of wanting him as champion. He's a pretty good wrestler, oversells nearly everything and bumps like a man having a seizure. Doesn't bring much to the table as a talker, has like 2 good nights out of an entire year in that area. He's been made to look like a joke. I didn't agree with Bryan cashing in when he did, because he didn't look ready and it was obvious. Can Ziggler actually evolve on the level that Bryan did? Can he bring as much to the table that Bryan can? It doesn't look like he can, can he prove me wrong? As of right now, it doesn't look like it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG MORE commercials.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ads :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get Ziggler out here. No one gives a gang-banging fuck about these two.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio pulling a page out of Minoru Suzuki's playbook, Dat Rope Armbar. :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Even though this is just a throwaway generic feud, I really like Swagger VS Albert


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ether said:


>


Meh touched woman.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So. Many. Adverts.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Clique said:


> Agreed and some people were saying the more uptempo is better because he's a face now. There was nothing wrong with the first theme. They took away a solid theme song, the pyro, and the cool cars. Basically some of the best qualities about Del Rio's character.


I completely agree.

Those were the things I liked about del Rio, they've taken them away and turned him into babyface default.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AnalBleeding said:


>


:lol


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> What are they chanting? We want Ziggler?


It sounded like Lesnar at first, to me, but lol.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

more adverts, is this company a joke lol


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow. I can honestly say that I don't care about the outcome of this match.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



$id said:


> Heel commentators make more sense than face commentators


The heel WRESTLERS make more sense than face wrestlers.

#wwelogic


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Zeb is brainwashing them!"
*Ziggler chants*
"LISTEN TO THEM GET BEHIND DEL RIO!"
:lawler :cole3


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm bored. Where's Ziggler?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler needs to do it tonight.

It's perfect, this crowd will erupt.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler has to cash in

Taker segment and Henry/Cena can not both co main event guys.

Why else would this shit be on right now?

HE IS CASHING IN


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wrestlemania repeat adverts making me cringe, what were you thinking Rocky.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:ass That beyonce ad


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb looks like he says ***** a lot in real life.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

god DAMN!

Beyonce is bad as fuck


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> Wow. I can honestly say that I don't care about the outcome of this match.


My thoughts exactly much like last night when I saw this shit.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ElTerrible said:


> Meh touched woman.


Made hot soup come out my nose damn you.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wrestling_junkie said:


> more adverts, is this company a joke lol


WWE don't decide the adverts


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Am I the only one who heard the "Del Rio" chants? :side:*


To be honest I can't really tell what the audience is saying half the time


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This man cashes in tonight:


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I keep reaching for my remote to hit fast forward


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dolph Ziggler is going to cash in *CHORUS OF BOOS* 
then Cena is going to come in for the interrupt...
and save Del Rio! *THE CROWD ERUPTS WITH CHEERS*

#RTime=NOW


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They can't repackage Swagger again after he serves his suspension, can they?

I mean, this is it for him in the WWE, right?


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want Sheamus


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JEKingOfKings said:


> This man cashes in tonight:


:lmao at his shirt. "TWICE IN A LIFETIME"


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is the worst feud of 2013 so far.. and its a shame cause it seemed like the perfect setup, swagger with Dutch Mantell playing a racist/xenophobic character vs ADR's mexican hero but the crowd isn't invested in either of them. ADR only really gets reactions in big hispanic areas, people don't give a shit elsewhere because this whole "latino pride" thing doesnt mean anything to anyone who isn't latino.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Imagine Ziggler cashing in and he fails


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Zeb looks like he says ***** a lot in real life.


Of course,but it's not what you think, he just likes to tell people about his recent vacation in Niggaragua


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MORE MCDONALDS COMMERCIALS!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler might as well cash in and turn face, this isn't the first crowd to bust out with random "we want Ziggler" chants. I think he'd get over well as long as they didn't do what they did to Miz and Seamus, and turn him into a corny suck-up.


----------



## WrestlinFan

JEKingOfKings said:


> This man cashes in tonight:


Doubt it. WWE has made me completely lose faith in their booking ability after WrestleMehnia.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> God help me if Ziggler cashes in
> 
> I don't fucking understand the logic of wanting him as champion. He's a pretty good wrestler, oversells nearly everything and bumps like a man having a seizure. Doesn't bring much to the table as a talker, has like 2 good nights out of an entire year in that area. He's been made to look like a joke. I didn't agree with Bryan cashing in when he did, because he didn't look ready and it was obvious. Can Ziggler actually evolve on the level that Bryan did? Can he bring as much to the table that Bryan can? It doesn't look like he can, can he prove me wrong? As of right now, it doesn't look like it


Stop blindly hating. Damn, this is why I hate IWC smarks.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm actually considering the thought of Vince making changes to the script as the show goes on based on this crowd. Would explain the Barrett/Miz ridiculousness :side:


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AliiV said:


> Dolph Ziggler is going to cash in *CHORUS OF BOOS*
> then Cena is going to come in for the interrupt...
> and save Del Rio! *THE CROWD ERUPTS WITH CHEERS*
> 
> #RTime=NOW


I think you've got both life and reality backwards sir.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bowlen said:


> Imagine Ziggler cashing in and he fails


LoL....if this happens this forum will get http 500 error rofl :lmao


----------



## xdryza

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Annihilus said:


> this is the worst feud of 2013 so far.. and its a shame cause it seemed like the perfect setup, swagger with Dutch Mantell playing a racist/xenophobic character vs ADR's mexican hero but the crowd isn't invested in either of them. ADR only really gets reactions in big hispanic areas, people don't give a shit elsewhere because this whole "latino pride" thing doesnt mean anything to anyone who isn't latino.


Eddie somehow made it work, haha.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JEKingOfKings said:


> This man cashes in tonight:


I'm quite curious as to why Ziggler fans think that he will cash in tonight. Enlighten me. Why on earth would Ziggler cash in his Money in the Bank contract the night after Wrestlemania, let alone successfully win the title?


----------



## The Presence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> God help me if Ziggler cashes in
> 
> I don't fucking understand the logic of wanting him as champion. He's a pretty good wrestler, oversells nearly everything and bumps like a man having a seizure. Doesn't bring much to the table as a talker, has like 2 good nights out of an entire year in that area. He's been made to look like a joke. I didn't agree with Bryan cashing in when he did, because he didn't look ready and it was obvious. Can Ziggler actually evolve on the level that Bryan did? Can he bring as much to the table that Bryan can? It doesn't look like he can, can he prove me wrong? As of right now, it doesn't look like it


Disagree. Ziggler has more charisma than 90% of the roster. I loved his promos on Zack Ryder's YT channel. And his matches are always entertaining, imo.


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get over the Vietnam War JBL!
:cole3


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who's betting on no cash in??? suits the sheer unpredictability of tonight's show.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena beats Henry

Ryback theme music hits, everybody thinks he's coming for Mark

Ryback turns his attention to Cena, delivers Shell Shocked


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh haha Jerry, you are so funny!!!!!

:lawler


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bowlen said:


> Imagine Ziggler cashing in and he fails


Cena with the save

#RTime=NOW


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zeb twirling that his mustache has been the highlight of this match.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It Monday night mania tonight


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

damn, i missed the stewie joke


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

for someone's so hated by iwc, del rio is fluid in ring


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:vince5 If we make it a "handicap" match then maybe the fans won't notice these two wrestled last night.


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is making raw that much better


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Henry = wig splitter
Swagger = timesplitter music
Zeb = tash splitter ??????


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



dan the marino said:


> Ziggler might as well cash in and turn face, this isn't the first crowd to bust out with random "we want Ziggler" chants. I think he'd get over well as long as they didn't do what they did to Miz and Seamus, and turn him into a corny suck-up.


This


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI SI!


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao at his shirt. "TWICE IN A LIFETIME"


Thought the same thing, best shirt of WM


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Swagger to win and the Ziggler


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Homeboy looks like a slave owner too. Looks like the type my ancestors called ****** back in the day.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ricardo is so fucking annoying. Get him away from ADR asap.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



xdryza said:


> Eddie somehow made it work, haha.


Eddie had something that del rio will never have, Charisma


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Am I allowed to say Miz/Barrett was better than this?


----------



## WrestlinFan

JBL shutting Cole and Lawler down and the only thing they can do is the equivalent of sticking their fingers in their ears and saying "I CAN'T HEAR YOU I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!! LALALALALA". 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why does Cole call every move a 'throw'


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Zeb looks like he says ***** a lot in real life.


nah. He's from the south so it's "******"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck this match. Vince to be arrested for killing 20,000 in the crowd with this match.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WE WANT ZIGGLER


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cole3 "belly-to-belly"


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All you have to do is just snip Lawler's headset wire.. He won't even know it's off. JUST DO IT.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT ZIGGLER!"


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE Logic: Have matches at WrestleMania end in clean finishes, have rematches next night for free for no reason.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler won't cash in rofl


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fuck off crowd.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd will not relent on these We Want Ziggler chants!! And Lawler thought it was We Want Coulter?? This company...


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh my fucking god, are you serious King? Utter cunt.


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Were the fans chanting we want Coulter?" - King....come on now.


----------



## xdryza

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



King Bebe said:


> Ricardo is so fucking annoying. Get him away from ADR asap.


Ricardo is like life support for Del Rio.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want Colter.....


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lawler. :lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King just stop :lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shut up King


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

@WadeBarrett: Feels great to be the Intercontinental Champion once again. I'm battered and bloody, but have Gold Against The Soul. #BarrettBarrage

Gold Against The Soul?!


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Are they chanting We Want Coulter?" Seriously, Jerry? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Really King??????


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes Lawler, they were chanting We Want Coulter.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> "WE WANT ZIGGLER!"


why?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT ZIGGLER"

"WERE THEY CHANTING... WE WANT COLTER"

FUCK YOU YOU OLD PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Crowdplzr

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL @ King.. "We want Colter?"


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Jerry just fucking say that Forreal what a ******


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they chanting we want Colter? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Were they chanting We Want Coulter?" 

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Were they chanting 'We Want Colter?' "

:lawler


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol @ :lawler


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'Were they chanting 'We want Coulter'?'

FFS Lawler fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King, shut the fuck up. Stop talking.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lawler: "We're they chanting WE WANT COULTER?"


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It feels like this match has been on for an hour. Fuck you king "we're they chanting we want colter?"


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh fuck off and die lawler, we want coulter ffs


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Any of you lot on Michael Cole's twitter? does he have one, tell that Berk. the word is suplex, not fucking throw.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jerry Lawler........:lol


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"We want Ziggler!"
"Were they chanting We Want Coulter?"
Oh Jerry.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Can they not challenge everyones intelligence? Obviously chanting we want ziggler


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol @ king's dumbass.. were they chanting we want culter?


----------



## 1nation

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

90% of the people who're chanting "we want swagger" are probably doing it because (a) this match isn't interesting (b) people want to witness history live (c) the crowd is just fucking up; look at the rest of the chants lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh King, you are such a corporate bs'er


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Really king,Really ?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Fuck this match. Vince to be arrested for killing 20,000 in the crowd with this match.


He'll be locked up with Taker, serving time for stealing wrestlemania :


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they being serious right now with this fucking commentary? I can't.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Coulter didn't realise he could come break it up huh


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

are they chanting we want sheamus?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IS LAWLER KIDDING ME???????????????? WE WANT COULTER.


FUCK YOU JERRY, YOU ARE WORSE THAN CENA, YOU OLD FOOL.


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Were they chanting 'We want coulter?" 

Please stop


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King: "Were they chanting We want Coluter?"

UGH


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao ADR giving him a noogie while the armbar is locked in


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 cash in


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Were they chanting 'We want Coulter?'" - King


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"We Want Ziggler"

Lawler: Were they chanting "We Want Colter"? :kobe


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shut up king


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Were they chanting 'We Want Colter'?" :lawler


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Were they chanting we want Coulter?" Fuck you Lawler...


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lawler


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck that, why isn't Zeb rushing in to break the hold?


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZEB UR MEANT TO BREAK UP THE PIN :L


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hes trolling, calm down.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF Lawler, we want Coulter? fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Homeboy looks like a slave owner too. Looks like the type my ancestors called ****** back in the day.


Looks like he coulda been an extra in Django.


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHUT UP RICARDO!


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

no king, they weren't chanting we want coulter, they were chanting "we want sheamus"


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lawler 'WE WANT COULTER?'

He said it. He really said it.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler time...


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lawler is a fucking troll.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Zeb forget he was apart of the match?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

it's time


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CASH IN SURELY?

edit: or not...I guess lol

edit2: OR SO


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here it comes folks...


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

boooriiinggg.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here it is.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking shit! 2 ankle locks fpalm
1 armbreaker :kenny


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao EVERYBODY'S expecting Ziggler now.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Zeb looks like he says ***** a lot in real life.


*You just really want to hear him say it. :lol*


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King is all kinds of tool.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking Lawler :lol


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here he comes


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler???


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just bring out Ziggler already


----------



## killacamt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler better come out now!!!!


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My body is ready :mark:


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

shits about to get real


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LETS GO ZIGGLER!!


----------



## eldoon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER......


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cash in, baby.

Do it. You won't!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cash it in , he is injuried!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zig is coming!!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CASH IN ALREADY ZIGGLER JESUS CHRIST


----------



## 1nation

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

incoming..


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It´s coming....


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CASH IN PLEASE


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Were they chanting we want Colter? King











abrown0718 said:


> nah. He's from the south so it's "******"


lmao right.

Wow Swagger loses again. No need to face ADR again.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Homeboy looks like a slave owner too. Looks like the type my ancestors called ****** back in the day.


your ancestors were yankee fans?


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER NOW! NOW! NOW!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DO IT! DO IT ******!


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



arjwiz said:


> @WadeBarrett: Feels great to be the Intercontinental Champion once again. I'm battered and bloody, but have Gold Against The Soul. #BarrettBarrage
> 
> Gold Against The Soul?!


He must have a black girlfriend.


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cash in obvious imo


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Ziggler loses. :lmao
This company.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH MY CHRIST YES!!! MARK OUT!!!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Del Rio picks up the victory over Swagger AND COULTER"

:cole3


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOLY SHIT ITS ZIGGLER!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THAT ROAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*THIS IS IT! THIS IS FUCKING IT!*


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CASH IN *****


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

AWW YEEAAAAH


----------



## WrestlinFan

YES YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT POP DAT POP DAT POP


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: ZIGGLER


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lawler is LAWST :lawler


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HERE COMES ZIGGY!


----------



## finalnight

Here comes the cash in...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGGGGLEEEERRRRR!!!!!1 :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Incoming Ziggler cash-in. :mark:

DAT POP!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER FUCK YES!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That pop for Dolph Ziggler :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ALBERTO CRYING. HERE COMES THE ZIGGER


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Oh fucking no


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGGGGLEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The roof was blown off!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

please let it happen


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark:

please be fucking so


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

finally is right JBL!


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There it is! :avit: :clap


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HERE WE FUCKING GO :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

jesus that pop legendary


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

time to mark out nerds


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH SHIT


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE with dat trolling!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler's cashing in. Now!!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ADR is my dude, but still :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: :mark:


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT POP. WOW.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Don't bullshit us WWE...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

not this fucking overrated shit


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH SNAP!!!


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cash I. Yess markkkk outttttttt whoooo


----------



## KnowYourRole

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes!!!!!


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HERE WE FUCKING GO


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HIS TIME IS NOW BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*:mark: :mark:

THAT POP*


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FINALLY


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena wishes he got that reaction :lmao


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGY!


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn at that pop!


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bout time gosh


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 zigs loses.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here we fucking go.

So that's why Big E debuted tonight.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bell Ring?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT FUCKING POP


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My God that reaction!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH GOD


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUUUUCCCKKKK YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now watch ADR faked it and wins. Crowd riots.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT POP JEZZ


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Inb4 Del Rio armbars Ziggler

:vince5


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

he's gonna lose!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler better win


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

COME ON ZIGGLER PLS, COME ON RINGG THE BELL COME ON ZIGGLER PLS PLS PLS
ZIGGLER IS GONNA WIN THE WOLRLD ITTLE

HES GONNA WIN IT, OGM OGM OGGMMGMGMGGSKSSSKSKKSS


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He ain't gonna win shit.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YES! LOOK AT THAT POP!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd just went apeshit!!!!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

COME ON ZIGGLERRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HE BETTER WIN


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IM MARKING OUT


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4adrovercomestheodds


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That pop!


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well color me surprised....


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

When Ziggler wins. We will get the loudest pop of the entire weekend.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol you all getting excited. I tell you, just wait for Cena's music to hit.

Trolololol. RTime=NOW


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow this Raw has been pretty epic


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please for the love of God no "Plucky Underdog Retention."


----------



## WrestlinFan

He's gonna lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

damn they should have ended it right there


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

super kick plz


----------



## Double L

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd was definitely into that.


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck this company


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ADR FUCKIN WINS OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## eldoon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES YES YES


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We're about to witness real greatness!!!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*THE POP HE'S GOING TO GET WHEN HE WINS :mark:

OH SHIIT*


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WF.com server is on fire. 

Burn Baby Burn!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'll laugh if Ziggler doesn't win.


----------



## JhnCna619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes!


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dolph's gonna lose, wwe are full of disappointments lately.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If they ever make him lose


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This will be so sad if Ziggler doesn't win.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here we fucking go, at last.. he better not fucking lose.. MAKE HIM TAP! FIGURE FOUR ON THE LEG ZIGG!!! C'MON


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Del Rio wins :lmao


----------



## jnk6980

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm going to laugh if Ziggler loses.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Don't you dare have him lose..


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KICK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is HOT for this! AWESOME! If tehy make Ziggler lose I am turning the TV off and not watching this for a month at least.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fans cheering Ziggler bneat a defenseless ADR. Not even the Undertaker could bury ADR further...unless he wins. :


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck no, he's losing it


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lets go Del Rio!!


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm gonna fucking LOL if Del Rio somehow wins


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE CROWD GOES FUCKING HAM. ZIGGLER CAHSES IN. BAW MAW GOD


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least Del Rio is going out fighting.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want to see a super kick finish.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn, that kick looked amazing


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zigs is going to lose, everyone better be prepared'


Well, I will be damned..


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Make ADR look valiant but Ziggler has to win.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

COME ON ZIGGLER - COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio about to Armbar Ziggler

:vince5


----------



## DeadmanInc316

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER CASH IN!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please don't lose


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

crowd is flames right now


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DON'T YOU DARE VINCE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Que the underdog win from del rio


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

and suddenly ADR is working as a heel


----------



## KingJohn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fan of Del Rio but hoping for a Ziggler win.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IM ON FEET


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS PLACE IS LIT!


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

please let Ziggler fail :mark:


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

omg if ziggy loses lololololz


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haha oh my god, ziggler is probably going to lose. :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

If Ziggler today is a good champion option there's a huge problem


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Let's go Ziggler!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think that was all punishment for Swagger.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Del Rio's gonna get more heat as a face if he wins tonight that he ever did as a heel.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Have you ever seen a a heel get cheered more then fucking this?


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please vince

Don't fuck us over again


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ChainGangRed said:


> WWE Logic: Have matches at WrestleMania end in clean finishes, have rematches next night for free for no reason, *other than to change the results that should of happened last night.*


Fixed my own post...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

crowd is hot!!!! we want ziggler

123
ziggler wins!!!!!! new champion yes yes yes!!!!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

yesssssss


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YES!!! MY MAN ZIGGLES!!!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

(Y)


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER IS THE NEW FRICKIN' WORLD CHAMPION, OMFGGGGGGG!!!!! GUYSSSSSS I'MMM MARRRKINNGGG OUTTTTT!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'd love to see a feud between these two in all honesty, I think they'd put on superb matches. Two of the best workers in the business.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOLY SHIT. FUCK. YES. YES. YES. :mark:

FUCK YES.

ZIGGLER IS YOUR NEW WORLD CHAMPION.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: ZIGGLER DID IT!!!1


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FFUCK YES


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KingJohn said:


> Fan of Del Rio but hoping for a Ziggler win.


This.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE ERA OF ZIGGLER


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yasssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well damn! lol


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

holy shit it actually happened.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE WIN!!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HE DONE IT HE DONE HE DONE IT


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCKING YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

About time


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

New World Champion! :mark: :mark:


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEES FINALLY MARKING OTUETNJEWKVNO42JT904TPR3ELFKWEÇLKMFÇDSL,


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NEW CHAMPION!!! THAT...FUCKING...POP!!! :mark:


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## sinnica

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOLY SHIT YES. THE GOOSEBUMPS I HAVE, OMG OMG ZIGGLER


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

New Champ....


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MARKIN OUT BRO


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGGGGGGLER IS THE NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WORLD CHAMPION omg


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BEST EPISODE IN FOREVER!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck this shit


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOM


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

finalllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## eldoon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THAT POP


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!I FUCKING LOVE ZIGGLER!


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat pop. :datass Dat face turn


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

THEY DID IT


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Im marking in my pants woooooo


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

man that was great i really thought ziggler was about to lose it


----------



## llamadux

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why couldn't they do this last night.


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just fucking screamed my ass off


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FINALLY! THANK YOU GOD!


----------



## TN Punk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This should of been a quick pin for Ziggler.


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn, now THAT was a pop.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well color me surprised.....


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH MY FUCKING GOD YES YES YES *FUCK YES* :yes


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YAY for psychology!

New Champ!


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark:


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ERECTION!!!! FUCK YEAH, ZIGGLER!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

yes yes yes


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*
















:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

of course the jersey crowd is great tonight


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

look how proud big E looks


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSS


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

LOUDEST POP EVER


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You deserve it, Dolph


----------



## K2K12

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DOLPH ZIGGLER WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank You Vince!


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HE DID IT!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT POP :mark:

Ziggler <333 YES!


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES YES FUCKING YES !


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Finally! ABOUT TIME!

THAT POP! :mark:*


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHAT A MOMENT!!! THAT 3 COUNT!!!


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GET IN!!!!! ZIGGGGLLLER!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!!! NEW CHAMP!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

He's gotta go babyface.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dynamite452

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEAH!!!


LISTEN TO THAT POP!


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NEW WORLD CHAMPION!! HELL YEAH!


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And the crowd goes wild


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank you Based Rock for this re-write :rock4


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BEST RAW IN MONTHS!


----------



## Crowdplzr

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the last time i marked like this was exactly 1 year ago when lesnar returned.. jesus .. didnt know i liked ziggles this much haha


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cant believe they sacraficed a good wm for Raw


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Glad he finally won it. I bet he will still be booked weakly and jobbing to almost everyone except guys like Kofi and Truth.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MARKING THE FUCK OUT BRO!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS IS SUCH A FEEL GOOD MOMENT, I'M SO FRICKIN' HAPPY. 

THIS RAW IS AMAZING, SJISJIFSMFSMIFSMNFSIJMSFIMSFIMSF :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That has to be the LOUDEST pop any wrestler has gotten of ALL TIME. 

Not even kidding. Easily the best pop any cash in has ever received. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Loudest pop in years holy crap

Congratulations Ziggler


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Finally cashing in the MITB. WWE, I'm begging you, make the reign be relevant.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Blow me down, he actually did it.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big E so proud

:langston


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Off to Superstars, Swagger.

Congrats to Ziggler, hope you and your crew get to heel it up good on Smackdown now.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ADR RETAINS YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

worst fucking champion


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just goes to show that even if you dress like a male cheerleader for a while, serve a suspension for a wellness violation, are given a terrible name and get jobbed out for months, you can still be a world champion.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

2 title changes on RAW. WTF lol


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Honest to god. I've got tears in my eyes. Not since DB have I been this happy about who WH Champion is.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

happy as a pig in shit right now thank you!


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DOLPH ZIGGLER THE NEW WORLD CHAMP, THE BEST DAY OF 2013 AND THE BEST THING IN WWE IN A LONG LONG TIME!


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NEW CHAMPION NEW CHAMPION!!!

Fuck Wrestlemania. The RAW after is the new event of the year.


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes! It's about damn time ziggler!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dump the cronies


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't believe it.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Its Ziggy time


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes


----------



## the fox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i said this will happen early tonight in this thread


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I am honestly sitting here smiling with goosebumps. Just because he has deserved it. Ziggler has done nothing but bust his ass off in the ring for years, bettering himself, looking to better himself on the microphone, has come on leaps and bounds, then he gets a reaction like that and wins like that with that reaction, bravo Ziggler, bravo. 

I am proud.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MARKING OUT SO BAD!!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER! ZIGGLER! ZIGGLER! I FUCKING LOVE YOU!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

really Happy for Ziggles. They played with this guy for so long


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bout DAMN time Ziggy. Wish it was last night though.


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh god......was it good for you guys too? lol


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THAT REACTION THOUGH :mark: :mark: :mark: FUCK. YES.


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where's the confetti


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## WWETopTen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

From cheerleader to champion....DOLPH ZIGGLER!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bobby Heenan's reaction to Flair winning the Rumble = my reaction now :yes


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> That has to be the LOUDEST pop any wrestler has gotten of ALL TIME.


*Don't get carried away now. *


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is fucking roaring for Ziggler, hope he has a good reign.


----------



## DeadmanInc316

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER IS THE NEW WHC!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker is Next :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God damn that pop man. Interesting to see what his reign will become.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOW LONG BEFORE PEOPLE TURN AGAINST ZIGGLER IN TYPICAL IWC FASHION?!


----------



## Ether

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this raw is already better than mania lmao


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That crowd.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man, that was epic.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker next... time for bork

:brock


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now Taker. :mark:

Mark out after mark out


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was amazing. Loved it.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I now forgive you Vince for not doing this last night


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> That has to be the LOUDEST pop any wrestler has gotten of ALL TIME.


Huh?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was a great cash in. Great false finishes. Best since Edge at NYR 06


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> *That has to be the LOUDEST pop any wrestler has gotten of ALL TIME.*
> 
> Not even kidding. Easily the best pop any cash in has ever received. Fucking awesome.


Are you out of your mind????


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> God help me if Ziggler cashes in
> 
> I don't fucking understand the logic of wanting him as champion. He's a pretty good wrestler, oversells nearly everything and bumps like a man having a seizure. Doesn't bring much to the table as a talker, has like 2 good nights out of an entire year in that area. He's been made to look like a joke. I didn't agree with Bryan cashing in when he did, because he didn't look ready and it was obvious. Can Ziggler actually evolve on the level that Bryan did? Can he bring as much to the table that Bryan can? It doesn't look like he can, can he prove me wrong? As of right now, it doesn't look like it


looks like someone's gunna be mad...


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

maybe vince knew the crowd would be bahind ziggler tonight rather than yesterday and lead to a easier face turn?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

crowd made his win even better because of the cheers


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dolph Ziggler tapped out


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is fucking incredible.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn the crowd made that, great moment.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He better not get screwed in this reign like he did in his last one.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit, i got fucking goosebumps


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I :mark: like a little girl there and I'm not even a huge Ziggler guy

Great moment


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That Ziggler cash in was more exciting then the entire Wrestlemania PPV

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Not this way...


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler cash in, to the GOAT!?!?

BEST. RAW. EVER.

:mark:


----------



## denjin09

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton to take it off ziggles in 2 days rton2


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHY ARE PEOPLE CHANTING SHEAMUS?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm so emotional right now. He's held the briefcase for so long, I'm just so happy. Ziggler deserves it so much. Well done Ziggler! Here's to a fantastic reign!


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark out moment.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Really thought vince was gonna screw us over on this one, but glad to be wrong! 
ZIGGLERS FIRST CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd fucking LOVES ziggler.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This Raw>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mania Last Night


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't believe I'm going to say this but I've had more fun watching this Raw than Mania last night


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope that they don't screw up his reign...


----------



## fatalstrife

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

did you guys hear that pop??? 


EVERYONE WANTED ZIGGLER, BOOING DEL RIO


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So glad Ziggler's World Champion. Finally.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Happy as a pig in shit thank you


----------



## Conor?

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IMAGINE IF ZIGGLER SOME HOW ALSO WON THE WWE TITLE AS WELL!!!!!!
:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler is now the WHC. Now it's time for Cody vs Ziggler feud. BOOK IT VINCE DAMMIT!!! :vince3


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

got to love how the crowd is more happy about ziggler winning the title,than last nights crowd were about cena winning haha


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Awesome fucking segment.

Crowd is killer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd. This fucking crowd. This AWESOME FUCKING CROWD. They made the cash-in perfect, that huge ass pop might actually go into Vince's two brain cells :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just don't understand why they wouldn't do that at Wrestlemania!?


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Calm down people... It's only Ziggler lol.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, that was something.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Loudest pop in years holy crap
> 
> Congratulations Ziggler


Best feel good moment since Christian beat ADR for the title. Funny how ADR is always involved in the most emotional and in case of the ladder match also best WWE/World Championships matches. :


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't remember the last time I genuinely marked out like I just, It's Ziggler's time. Epic.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler Mark right now


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dont worry guys, Ziggler is gonna lose the belt next week

:vince5


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just logged in to say... FUCK YEAH ZIGGLER!


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan vs Ziggler WHC feud? :mark


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3:ziggler3










:delrio


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler got the title, i'm not even upset, but why not have him do it at Wrestlemania? At least the crowd made it seem special, and for that I can't even get mad.


----------



## Real Deal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was fucking awesome. Reminded me of when Goldberg beat Hogan for the strap.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHC now the 5th most prestigious belt in the company. Thanks for giving it to a boring hack. fpalm


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Guys

The only thing that can top a Dolph Ziggler title win, is a BRA AND PANTIES MATCH PLS ;D


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Enjoy your 30 days off Swagger. 

Fucking untalented waste of WrestleMania main event asshat. 

#lastoftheSwag


----------



## WrestlinFan

Swagger tapped clean and Ziggler is now the Heavyweight Champion of the World. All is right in the world.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shield to kill Taker next.


----------



## XxMetsxX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow...ziggler marks come outta the woodwork lol...finally the bitching' stops about him cashing in...


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'M MARKING OUT, BRO!


----------



## Arcade

FUCK YOU OLD LADBROKES MAN.


----------



## jnk6980

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> That has to be the LOUDEST pop any wrestler has gotten of ALL TIME.



Don't get crazy.


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck yeah Billy!


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH ZIGGLER CHAMPION GREAT MOMENT

THERE'S NO STOPPING DOLPH NOW


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck what a pop. Great moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this but I've had more fun watching this Raw than Mania last night


I agree and we didnt have to pay $70 for Raw


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



High_King said:


> WHY ARE PEOPLE CHANTING SHEAMUS?


:king


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW has made up for EVERYTHING honestly. Best. Night. Ever. I'm marking out so hard. :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My heart was fucking racing 

ZIGGLERDIDIT


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JamesK said:


> I hope that they don't screw up his reign...


Have you seen how he's been booked?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

About time. So they'll do Ziggler/ADR at Extreme Rules. Then eventually they'll do Big E/Ziggler.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback will take it off him.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How long before Big E/AJ blindside Ziggler and take that World Heavyweight Championship.
Just have that feeling.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And all on here have forgotten the last years of horrible programming and that crappy Wrestlemania :vince


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy Shit!!!! So, why wasn't that the plan for last night?


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So instead of giving him a WM moment they have him cash in the next day. Way to go WWE


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS PLACE LOVES ZIGGLER!!!!!

Yes!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

EPIC FUCKING CASH IN!!!!!!!! Every cash in should happen with crowds like that. Hopefully Ziggler keeps the title for 3-4 months or so.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES, C'MON ZIGGLER! I'M MARKING OUT LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER HERE!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> *This RAW has made up for EVERYTHING* honestly. Best. Night. Ever. I'm marking out so hard. :mark:


Dont get carried away, will you..


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IM CRYING TEARS OF JOY FROM MY EYES AND PENIS


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

vince is genius, avoid giving the crowd want they want for a year so they go nuts when they get what they want


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Nostalgia said:


> So glad Ziggler's World Champion. Finally.


I knew you'll be happy about this!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IT'S HIS TIME!!! :mark:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FINALLY!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great moment. Well deserved for Ziggler, one of the best in-ring performers on the current roster. Will be interesting to see where they go with this now...


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No matter what your opinion on him is, Ziggler is over as fuck with the NY/NJ crowd.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not gonna lie, I have tears of pure happiness going down my cheeks.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now just book him better please.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ADR went out fighting, that is what I like.


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best RAW in months


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want to collectively hug the crowd right now. I bet they made dolph truly feel happy inside. So proud.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> That has to be the LOUDEST pop any wrestler has gotten of ALL TIME.
> 
> Not even kidding. Easily the best pop any cash in has ever received. Fucking awesome.


All time? Uh no. Not even close. And I say that as a huge Ziggler fan.

However, it IS the best pop in a long ass time.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't like Ziggler but damn that was cardiac!, congrats Dolph!


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they almost need to turn him face after that.. the entire building was behind him and booing any notion of the supposed face champion ADR fighting back and retaining the belt. They're going to have their work cut out for them trying to get boos for him.


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That moment when you realize that the Raws after Wrestlemania are better than the PPV...


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get the fuck in.

Over the moon, fantastic.


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm glad they waited until tonight. The pop from the crowd wouldn't have seemed as loud in the outdoor football stadium.


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS IS LIKE WWE'S REFUND FOR HAVING A SHITTY MANIA TO US BARRET NOW ZIG YES.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this but I've had more fun watching this Raw than Mania last night


I think all of us have. 

Let this Raw stand as a testament that the BIGGEST problem in Wrestling today is the CROWD. 

SUCK CROWD = SUCK SHOW
GOOD CROWD = GOOD SHOW

If you go to a Raw event and see people sitting there with their arms crossed with a puss on their face, dump a fucking beer on that bitch and tell them to get the fuck out because THEY are part of the fucking problem.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



PacoAwesome said:


> Not gonna lie, I have tears of pure happiness going down my eyes.


why?


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I cried. I honestly cried. Now hopefully we get some decent US Title booking later


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not even a fan of Ziggler, but I am so happy for the guy. Congratulations to him. Let's see how he does in this title reign.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That... was fucking BEAUTIFUL. I haven't properly marked out like that in quite some time. The crowd were amazing too - reminiscent of the Lesnar pop a year ago!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> ADR went out fighting, that is what I like.


Yep.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not since Cena/Punk have I seen a heel get that many cheers as the face gets beat down.

Wow.


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't get over how over Ziggler was with the crowd. :


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man those pops when the music hit, the cash in announce, and the 3 count. Holy shit.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LETS ALL GET DRUNK TONIGHT FOR ZIGGY


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was the biggest pop since Lesnar last year and actually loudest since Rock or HHH returned in 2011, no doubt. got damn.


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So happy with dolph's win!


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw is already better than WM for me.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



PacoAwesome said:


> Not gonna lie, I have tears of pure happiness going down my eyes.


Same here. I am such a huge mark for him and I'm so happy for him. He deserves this shit, he DESERVES this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WF implosion for the cash-in :mark: :yes


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*AJ was great in that segment.*


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And now Undertaker...awesome!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Guess people forgetting Swagger/Ziggler history?


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

TAKER TIME


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here comes the GOAT :mark:


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEL RIIIO NOOOO COMO VAS A PERDER CONTRA ESE PENDEJO VAMOS CON TODO A EXTREME RULES


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I really hope that RVD is in the back lacing his boots rather than in an apartment smoking weed.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker!!! :mark:


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Next HBK we got here. I've been a fan since the start.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> I think all of us have.
> 
> Let this Raw stand as a testament that the BIGGEST problem in Wrestling today is the CROWD.
> 
> SUCK CROWD = SUCK SHOW
> GOOD CROWD = GOOD SHOW
> 
> If you go to a Raw event and see people sitting there with their arms crossed with a puss on their face, dump a fucking beer on that bitch and tell them to get the fuck out because THEY are part of the fucking problem.


this, i guarantee if the crowd wasn't into punk/taker it would be an average match..........crowd is everything


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker this early and no Rock....really hoping something remotely big happens later tonight.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The awesomeness continues :mark:


----------



## DeadmanInc316

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

UNDERTAKER!! :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW has been pretty damn good so far.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Time for The Undertaker.

This RAW is phenomenal!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Must admit I love a good cash in. Please be Bork. And please no Punk face turn licking Takers arse. That is all.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Awesome cash, very cardiac, congratulations Ziggler.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

21-0


----------



## Arcade

Oh no. CM Punk will turn into a Druid.


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RKO_THUG said:


> LETS ALL GET DRUNK TONIGHT FOR ZIGGY


Im game. Who needs work.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You're not going to even recap what just happened?

You just go straight into the Undertaker whatever this is going to be?

GTFO.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just lost my muthafucking mind zggler cash it in and won fuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Quite delighted with Ziggler cashing in. Happy they had Del Rio look strong too.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The shield to attack taker?????


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ITS 4 A.M BUT WHO CARES ZIGGLES DID IT!!!! :mark: :bateman :mark: :bateman


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This raw is actually better than Mania


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CoverD said:


> That moment when you realize that the Raws after Wrestlemania are better than the PPV...



Agreed


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This shit is getting better and better, fuck WM, THIS is the real highlight of the year!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KO Bossy said:


> All time? Uh no. Not even close. And I say that as a huge Ziggler fan.
> 
> However, it IS the best pop in a long ass time.


I meant "one of the loudest pops" not the single loudest pop. 

My bad, I imagine someone will red rep me regardless


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where are the hands?


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Raw after mania is almost always electric and awesome.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RAW just keeps getting better and better :mark:


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Im guessing shield attacks taker here


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker :mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bow down


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I NEED SCREEN CAPS FOR A NEW AVATAR. QUICK, SOMEONE GET ME SOME!


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:brock time


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

undertaker


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol at this raw being better than wrestlemania


----------



## samizayn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Can't get over how over Ziggler was with the crowd. :


At mania as well. 'We want Ziggler' chants like 20 seconds into the Swagg/Del Rio match


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The only way to follow up WWE's most epic cash in is to bring out the GOAT.


----------



## Crowdplzr

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

brb 5 mins.. takes entrance might be done by then


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Ziggler just burn out the crowd for Taker? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So HAPPY Ziggler cashed in and did it in my home state. Woo!


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker time.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker The GOAT


----------



## WhyTooJay

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That would have been great if the WHC hadn't been a complete joke for years.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm just taking this as it comes!

I know we're going back to status quo next week so I am enjoying this whilst I can. This is awesome.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not to nitpick but no replays for Dolph? Let the moment breathe for a second. I know it's Undertaker....still, the second most prestigous title you have just changed hands.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hawksea said:


> WHC now the 5th most prestigious belt in the company. Thanks for giving it to a boring hack. fpalm


U MAD?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Gonna be shit when Taker finally retires. Absolute legend.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Bell Ring?


The girl in your sig, a name please... :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking WWE killing all our spirits last night only to make us collectively jizz tonight.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just love that Assassins Creed hood of Taker :mark:


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

t-minus 14 days till people start turning on Ziggler :lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

From Ziggler cashing in to the GOAT...Raw on fire at the moment


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler cashing in made staying up till half 2 in the morning worth it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How long will Ziggy hold it for?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I NEED SCREEN CAPS FOR A NEW AVATAR. QUICK, SOMEONE GET ME SOME!


Better order new underwear while you're at it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RetepAdam. said:


> You're not going to even recap what just happened?
> 
> You just go straight into the Undertaker whatever this is going to be?
> 
> GTFO.


I love Ziggler but Taker >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ziggler


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*This man is eternal.*


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Lets go Lesnar. Lets go Lesnar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



King Bebe said:


> Taker The GOAT


the real Mr Wrestlemania 21-0


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Must admit 'Taker looked in great shape last night


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the shield to assault the undertaker like the nexus did in 2010 at bragging rights


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm kinda glad that the cash in didnt happen yesterday. It could've gotten overshadowed by Rocky-Cena, Punk-Taker, HHH-Lesnar etc.


----------



## WrestlinFan

THErealLEGACY said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this but I've had more fun watching this Raw than Mania last night


70$ well spent eh?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't believe this man, this old man, year after year, steals the show at Mania. I thought he could be washed up and he just brought it last night. What a legend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Did Ziggler just burn out the crowd for Taker? :lmao


I dunno.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hawkke said:


> t-minus 14 days till people start turning on Ziggler :lol


So true :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OK...I'm done marking out for now.

Time for Taker :mark:


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock plz


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hawkke said:


> t-minus 14 days till people start turning on Ziggler :lol


Sounds about right haha


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wonder if he will get a chance to say anything


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The GOAT right here :clap


----------



## TheDarkPassenger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hi,

New user here from the UK and have been watching wrestling since 1996.

I've tuned in tonight for the first time in a while as a casual fan.

What a great show! I don't know any of the names apart from The Undertaker, Hunter Hurst Helmsly. 

Great forum and RAW show, I'm on the edge of my seat here!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hawkke said:


> t-minus 14 days till people start turning on Ziggler :lol


I give it a week until "This is a mid-carder belt" or "Ziggler got buried AGAIN."


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

See you next year taker.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I still like "Ain't No grave" to play as his entrance.


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shield will attack Undertaker................


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"The greatest performer in the history of WrestleMania"


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> HOW LONG BEFORE PEOPLE TURN AGAINST ZIGGLER IN TYPICAL IWC FASHION?!


Guarantee you his first promo as champion sparks at least three threads the same night.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Not to nitpick but no replays for Dolph? Let the moment breathe for a second. I know it's Undertaker....still, the second most prestigous title you have just changed hands.


We'll probably get a recap or 3 by the time the show ends.


----------



## finalnight

Brock time?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fuck, i should have bought tickets for this show.


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd needs to start chanting FUCK PG again


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker knows how to control and play the crowd. A true master of his trade


----------



## Jdogfour20

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WWEfan4eva said:


> How long will Ziggy hold it for?


He will lose it at Extreme Rules WWE has no faith in Ziggler it took him 3 min to beat a 1 Legged ADR


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm glad it was tonight and not last night. If he did it last night, we would not have heard such an amazing crowd. That truly made this one of the greatest raw for years.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker with Assasins Creed hoodie


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Enjoying everything as it comes. Waiting for that Shield Pop. I can't believe they finally gave it to Ziggler. Damn!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Booze said:


> Shield will attack Undertaker................


good shout actually.


----------



## Derek

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oshit


----------



## WrestlinFan

Hawkke said:


> t-minus 14 days till people start turning on Ziggler :lol


You know this forum do well...


HOLY FUCK!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHIELD


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Believe in the Shield!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Knew it


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: SHIELD!!!!


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHIELD :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh shit....


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Booze said:


> Shield will attack Undertaker................



FUCKING GREAT CALL LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I called it, the shield!!!!!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HERE COMES THE SHIELD!!!!


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Its part of the bigger picture from nexus


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OHHH SHIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield interrupting Taker :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh shit


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:O


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I KNEW IT YES!


----------



## Arcade

OH SHIT!


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Time for the Shield to come out.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Beatdown incoming in 3,2,1


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Honest heat for the Shield


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WOOOOOOOT! JBL's commentary!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Point9Seconds said:


> why?


Because after seeing Ziggler get the short end of the stick since 2009, he finally got his big moment. And as a big fan of his, that is just a damn good feeling.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Whoever called Shield interruption, bravo to you.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Out with the old...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Shield and taker wow. This was unexpected


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*OH SHIIIT! CAN THIS RAW GET ANY BETTER :mark:


Edit: Ninja'd by JBL.*


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Booze said:


> Shield will attack Undertaker................


You called it!


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES, YES, YES. :mark


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OOOOOO SHIZ


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker plays Assassin's Creed

Hory Shit The Shield


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

can this seriously get better!!??? :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE SHIELD :mark: BOUT TO GET THAT TAKER RUB


----------



## DeadmanInc316

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE SHIELD!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Disrespect!!!!!!


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Whatttt.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## finalnight

Booze said:


> Shield will attack Undertaker................


Damn you called it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH SHIT SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wasn't expecting this. Wow. I feel silly for letting this pass me.


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

how long is this shit going to go on? end it already


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHIELD


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:agree::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

AWWWWWWW SHAT!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

kane should probably come out...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YOU FUCKERS, Leave Taker alone dammit!


----------



## XxMetsxX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KANE?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH GOD


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I would love to see Shield get their carcasses pounded into the ground by Undertaker and only Undertaker. Fuck these guys.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW has been insane!


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Imagine Taker being their leader. :ex::ex:


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Iron Lady" sign :mark:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh shit. People on here called it. Shield is taking him out.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shield time :mark:


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

why couldn't this have been the mania crowd


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



PacoAwesome said:


> Because after seeing Ziggler get the short end of the stick since 2009, he finally got his big moment. And as a big fan of his, that is just a damn good feeling.


+1


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Time for another 10 month vacation for Undertaker.


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Booze said:


> Shield will attack Undertaker................


ahem..............................:clap


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man this second hour has been amazing. If they lose they're winning streak to 'Taker i'll take that


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH SHIT
Shield vs Taker at extreme rules and they are gonna beat the shit out of him to explain his 9month yearly vacation.

YEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fannnnn GASSSSSSS MMMMMMMM


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

PUNK TO SAVE TAKER, PUNK TO SAVE TAKER, PUNK TO SAVE TAKER - IM CALLING IT, PUNK WILL SAVE TAKER!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Undertaker buries all three lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHIELD getting their revenge for what Taker did to their fallen brethren BIG BOSS MAN at Wrestlemania 15?


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is fucking unreal. They went from NXT, to debuting in November. Now they are standing in the ring with The Undertaker? Man these guys have came a long way in such a short amount of time. This is truly a fucking awesome show.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Makes sense for them, who the hell is left? HHH and Taker.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Random ass flip from Rollins.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

pyros hooked up to the turnbuckles... that means kane is coming


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who's going to make the save?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SHIELD IT UP


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ricezilla said:


> how long is this shit going to go on? end it already


*:kobe get out.*


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## waterlol0

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Pack of wolves, omg powerbomb to the undertaker, nvm


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This could easily close, what's going to be the suprise in Cena/Henry?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There we go!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I expected this. NXT had an advert for Smackdown in the UK hyping Taker/Sheamus/Orton vs The Shield


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: Bros of Destruction


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KANE AND DANIEL BRYAN

HAHA DANIEL BRYAN IS THERE


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That scared the shit out of me. I'm guessing Taker will be at Extreme Rules then.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Amber B said:


>


LOL wtf is this from?


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

omfg OH SHIIIIT


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

swerve?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KKANEEEEEEEEE BROTHERRSSS OFFFF DESTRUCCTTTIOOONN!!!

CAN THIS SHOW GET ANY BETTER?!!! :mark:


----------



## TheDarkPassenger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL He shit himself with that explosion.

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get out of here I wanted to see Undertaker get his ass whooped


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ambrose shit himself :lmao


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHY DO I LOVE THIS RAW SO MUCH


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

this show is the best it's been in fucking YEARS. SHIELD interrupting Taker!

looks like we have our 6 man tag for ER


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kane like OH NO YOU DON'T


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kane incoming?

As soon as I type :lol


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan saving Taker!!!!


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes chants explode lol


----------



## Telos

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:clap


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RaneGaming said:


> Fannnnn GASSSSSSS MMMMMMMM


You gotta breathe the A 

KANE, DBRY, UNDERTAKER, FUCK YES :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brothers of Destruction!!!!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker and Daniel Bryan in the same ring


I came


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan and Taker :mark:


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THAT FUCKING EXPLOSION OH MY GOD.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

bryan with taker is the greatest image ever.


----------



## kieranwwe

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker Kane and DB vs. The Shield at ER


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get Lesnar and Punk out here now!


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw has been fantastic tonight


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Haha awesome !


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brothers of Destruction finally!!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triplets of Destruction?


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now this is a threesome I could get behind.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looks like we got our next 6 man set.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Interesting. Taker going down? Oh no wait. Kanes there to save the day.. So was that it for the Taker tonight?? :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ambrose V Taker Mania XXX :vince2


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can get behind a Team Hell No/Shield feud

As, DB is now apart of 'the family'


----------



## WrestlinFan

Undertaker and D-Bry in the ring together? MARK MARK MARK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Make a 6man tag for tonight or next week!


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Shield shit themselves when Kanes entrance went off LOL

The Shield run away and ruin the night.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I had a feeling Kane would show.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Brothers of destruction + Daniel Bryan

Now THAT'S something good to see


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How fucking over is bryan....damn


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol Bryan with Brothers of Destruction.That is just badass.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DB making Kane and Taker look like pussies beside him


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dead Men Goats. New Shield opponents.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Got damn them flames lol


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel Bryan looks so out of place


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The way Kane runs will never change lol


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



[email protected] said:


> Im guessing shield attacks taker here


i guess i was kinda right...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit, this is great. Finally some heels get some heat. And three GOATs in the ring, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wish Kane did a proper entrance


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan, Ambrose and Taker all in the same ring!? Oh fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WE NEED A TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't believe how good this RAW has been so far. I'm glad I ended up tuning in after all.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Undertaker + Team Hell No! against Shield at Extreme Rules?!?! :O

That segment was slightly disappointing though...


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL is hinting that the Shield will be back later tonight. God, I hope so.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BRYAN THE THIRD BROTHER OF DESTRUCTION!


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:bryan with them Brothers of Destruction :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so Bryan is an honorary brother of destruction?

MARKING OUT


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Amber <3*


----------



## lidojack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where's Teddy Long when you need him :cuss:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thats your 6 man tag for ER.


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan needs a dark Shirt...


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I will never understand the mentality of this company where the night AFTER Raw has suddenly become what Wrestlemania SHOULD be...but hey, I don't pay either way, so I'll just sit here and :mark:


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena/Henry up next. What else is left!?


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If the cena match is next, something good must be happening later.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Our main event? 'Up next'.


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

that devious smirk from Ambrose just sent chills down my spine.


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What the hell is going on? Main event up next? We've still got an hour and a half? :S


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Up next? Back to two hours?


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena/Mark Henry will be boring as fuck, man.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So is that it for taker til next year? And did they just say main event up next?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So some marks will be mad.

6 man at the PPV? I think so. Would be the perfect way for Bryan to turn on Kane by costing his team the match.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



High_King said:


> The Shield shit themselves when Kanes entrance went off LOL
> 
> The Shield run away and ruin the night.


TOOK WWE five minutes including commericals to fuck up again.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brother from Another Mother of Destruction....

:yes


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't know if Undertaker is still gonna go but Shield Vs Taker+Hell No @ Extreme Rules? 

It's a thought..


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena/Henry up next? Then what the hell closes the show...


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> Triplets of Destruction?


Brothers and Second Cousin Twice Removed of Destruction.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Our main event! Coming up next!"

:cole3


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Didn't they say something about making history? That was a let down. They hype Taker all night he says two words and that's it :lmao... see you next year taker


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'Our Main Event is next'

There's an hour and a half left.


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So if Henry/Cena is next and it is the main event. What will end Raw?


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BEARD OF DESTRUCTION!


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

he says main event? 2 hours raw?!!


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Main Event 1 1/2 hours early. What is gonna close the show?


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're hinting that the Shield will be back again!!


----------



## K2K12

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Phillies3:16 said:


> So is that it for taker til next year? And did they just say main event up next?


Lol your sig goes well with this comment.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOLY SHIT.

THE SHIELD.. AND TAKER.. AND KANE.. AND BRYAN.. IF THEY DO THIS AT ER I'M GONNA DIE BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW WHO I'D WANT TO WIN BECAUSE I FUCKING LOVE ALL OF THEM.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> So some marks will be mad.
> 
> 6 man at the PPV? I think so. Would be the perfect way for Bryan to turn on Kane by costing his team the match.


and letting DB join the shield


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheBkMogul said:


> Cena/Henry up next. What else is left!?


unk


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

high quality raw so far, this raw>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>wm


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If this does indeed lead to a six man tag at Extreme Rules, thats a great rub for Bryan to team up with the brothers of destruction


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Also, is anyone surprised that Punk hasn't been mentioned yet?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Taker and Bryan in the same ring.. This crowd as well as the entire IWC just shit themselves.

This RAW is fucking epic.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Seriously, if we get FAAAAAAN-DAAAAAAAAAAN-GOOOOOOO, this will be the GOAT RAW.

Credit to WWE, they have brung their fucking A-GAME tonight. I've been marking out like a little bitch all night. :lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Punter said:


> Cena/Henry up next? Then what the hell closes the show...


Punk and Austin :side:


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What if Taker wrestles tonight? O_O

Best RAW in years?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JC00 said:


> So if Henry/Cena is next and it is the main event. What will end Raw?


Swerve. Last hour was cancelled or Bully Ray invasion.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is a great show so far.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan should wear a costume like the goat minions in little nicky to fit in with Kane and the Undertaker


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait Tons of Funks will be the last thing we see Tonite :vince


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the rock will close the show in some shape or form


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm getting carried away here, but imagine, Taker's last match is at Wrestlemania 30, he's on Raw now, he's doing a UK tour.. swansong? One last run?


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena/Henry next??? The living fuck is going on here????


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This raw > Mania 29


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJC93 said:


> 'Our Main Event is next'
> 
> There's an hour and a half left.


Cena-Henry iron man match


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Would have marked if I heard 'ONE OF A KIND' there.

Would've made 0 sense but still...


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel Bryan is more over with the crowd than Taker


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JEKingOfKings said:


> unk


Rhodes Scholars vs Fat Mo'Funkers?


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashes11 said:


> I'm getting carried away here, but imagine, Taker's last match is at Wrestlemania 30, he's on Raw now, he's doing a UK tour.. swansong? One last run?


:mark:


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



lidojack said:


> Where's Teddy Long when you need him :cuss:


Post of the night!


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder what's going to close the show if this is Cena/Henry is next?


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What kind of amazing RAW so far?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Seriously though, what does end the night? Punk turning on Heyman? I know Brocks not there so we won't get a confrontation.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



imthemountie said:


> Cena-Henry iron man match


:


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Punk and Austin :side:


I would MARK the fuck out!


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the rock just took a super sonic jet back to Jersey!!!


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So great seeing Taker and Daniel Bryan in the same ring.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brothers of Destruction + Bryan vs The Shield @ Extreme Rules?
BOOK IT. BOOK IT HARD.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Amber B said:


>


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dark Kent said:


> Cena/Henry next??? The living fuck is going on here????


Triple H 'promo' the mainevent :


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol SHIELD didnt run it was a regrouping... Taker workin ER to compensate for punk takin time off maybe


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You guys realize Raw has basically peaked for the night, right? Well we still have CM Punk I think.....maybe not.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Cena-Henry is next, they must have something huge to end the show.

I'm guessing it'll involve Lesnar in some way.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yeah that's your 6 man at EC, and SHIELD to go over pinning Bryan or Kane, Taker can lose outside of WM but WWE will have one of the others eat it.


----------



## $id

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That segment has made me mark out after a long time.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE need people to walk out more often. :bateman

I mean... "get injured".


----------



## TheDarkPassenger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What happened to Big Show v Ortern?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashes11 said:


> I'm getting carried away here, but imagine, Taker's last match is at Wrestlemania 30, he's on Raw now, he's doing a UK tour.. swansong? One last run?


I would guess the tour is the main indicator, we wont see him again after WM30.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Been a great show tonight.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Main Event 1 1/2 hours early. What is gonna close the show?


Rhodes Scholars :sandow2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Alim said:


> I wonder what's going to close the show if this is Cena/Henry is next?


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Brown Horatio said:


> the rock will close the show in some shape or form


Rock is in L.a.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










Will be closing the show.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:brock to close the show


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

For once, this RAW went pretty fast. We are already halfway through the show.


----------



## WrestlinFan

God I wish Undertaker is healthy enough to return full time. He isn't thought.........


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's probably best to keep Punk off anyway because there's nothing for him to do. They won't have him challenge for the WWE title as long as Cena's champion if it's true that Vince don't want to do Cena/Punk anymore. Which he shouldnt.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in L.a.


Via satellite in true Rock form


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple H will give his victory speech to end the show


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in L.a.


he took a flight back, on the way rght now to the arena


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Brown Horatio said:


> the rock will close the show in some shape or form


Rock is in L.a...


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Phillies3:16 said:


> So is that it for taker til next year? And did they just say main event up next?


There was a 6-man tag team match between The Undertaker, Sheamus, and Randy Orton vs. The Shield being advertised since last week for U.K.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So were getting now a 30 min Cena vs. Herny Match?


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this has been a bowl of awesome sauce


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This Raw has fucked Wrestlemania in the ass and cast it aside like a two bit whore.


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the best RAW in years. Keep it up WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: they're gunna replay it!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler's cash-in gave me goosebumps like Edge's first cash-in.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm still marking out over Ziggler cashing in. Can't believe it.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KO Bossy said:


> I will never understand the mentality of this company where the night AFTER Raw has suddenly become what Wrestlemania SHOULD be...but hey, I don't pay either way, so I'll just sit here and :mark:


(Y)


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Pretty good show. Too bad somebody has to miss it.

:rock2


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i guess vince thought well everyone has brought wm so making it a good show is pointless, but making the raw that leads to everyone else watching is important.....kinda makes sense


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Cole just say that RAW has been . . . of the hook?


----------



## EraOfAwesome

shutupchico said:


> why couldn't this have been the mania crowd


This is literally a crowd of the exact same people that were at wrestlemania, noise goes straight up in an open air stadium like MetLife. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU 


Pretty much sums me up at the moment. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Main Event promo:

Time to play the wet spot...


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Xevoz said:


> Brothers of Destruction + Bryan vs The Shield @ Extreme Rules?
> BOOK IT. BOOK IT HARD.


BOOK IT REAL FUCKING HARD!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

They turned down the crowd for the recap....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in L.a.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

man the Rock looks really hurt as he's raising the arm of the champ


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TehJerichoFan said:


> For once, this RAW went pretty fast. We are already halfway through the show.


that is what happens when the matches are good and we get interesting storylines. Go figure WWE lol


----------



## O10101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Cena/Henry happens now, something BIG must be closing the show.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope the crowd aren't dead after that Ziggler moment like they did after Punk/Taker last night.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So the main event at 9:40pm EST.. Looks Like Sonic, Taco Bell, Snickers and SLim Jim will close out the 10 o'clock hour.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'll guess Taker/Bryan/Kane vs Shield to main event - with Lesnar coming out and taking out Undertaker, while setting up Shield vs Kane/Bryan for tag titles at Extreme Rules.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shaddw said:


> Triple H will give his victory speech to end the show


hahaha...


...Actually you're probably right. :HHH


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HERE COMES *THE* PROMO


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

preach dolph preach


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"i've been too damn good for too damn long" Dolph Zigger


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dolph Ziggler might have outpopped the undertaker tonight, and on the same night, Daniel Bryan made a save for the Undertaker.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler is awesome


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fuck this whore and this guy


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You can see how happy Ziggler is. He's been waiting so long, deserves it so much! :mark:


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

id berry my schlong so deep into AJ's ass, whoever could pull it out would be crowned king arthur


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Buckley said:


> Will be closing the show.












would rather


----------



## Tacticalpanic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ziggler totally deserves the title , i'm just not a fan of the money in the bank format, i'd rather see a champion properly earn the title.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> BOOK IT REAL FUCKING HARD!!


:vince5 He's booking it hard alright


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Wrestlemania moment not at wrestlemania


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow is this the main event?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 3m
The Dolph Ziggler WWE Champion now he become Iron Sheik class. Still the Big E the big piece of shit

:lol


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Guess Cena wasn't up next then


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF IS THIS?!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is in love with Ziggles!!

What the fuck is this tag team match? Wasn't Cena vs. Henry next?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh dear, awful filler tag match.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

well, the whole show couldnt be good. Had to have some shit in there.


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Battle of the jobbers


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hell is this?


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol, switching in jobber mode again :lmao


----------



## Original

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's about damn time.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Uhm. What is _this_.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who's jobbing here?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Say what you want about AJ, but she's dated like four world champions in kayfabe now.

Move over, Paul Heyman. There's a new GOAT manager in town.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dueling Job Squads


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in L.a.


some shape or form doesn't rule out *Satellite*


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:ziggler3 It's about damn time.

Truer words.


----------



## The One

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :mark: they're gunna replay it!


Looks like someone gonna change their avatar.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF kind of match is this?

Surely Brock comes down and destroys all of these?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SWERVE. Main Event not up next.


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Forgot those 6 wrestler existed because of tonight


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And by Cena Henry up next we mean 6 man tag jobber delight.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"It's about damn time." Strong words by Ziggler.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

6 jobbers in the ring all with jobber entrances, hehehe


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao What is this useless six man tag match?


----------



## WrestlinFan

WTF IS THIS SHIT!!! Kill the show's momentum why don't you?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAFUQ? GOAT match.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

3MB BABAY!!!


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Battle of the Network Jobbers


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can we get rid of these jobbers plz


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*LOL at these five idiots and Heath Slater.*


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So a fuck up by Cole or the production truck


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who the fuck booked this match?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jobbers jobbers everywhere and not a star in sight


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit, battle of the jobbers.

Lesnar incoming!


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who's going to job in this one?


----------



## finalnight

Why are they wasting time on this match?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jobbers match.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And this is why 3 hours sucks


----------



## gaz0301

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

6 man job match up next I see.

Can a jobber job to a jobber?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Is it me OR is tonight way better than Mania?*


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

6 man jobber match?


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler must be a LeBron fan


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol what a random match


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And that crap shit begins ...

I still like Ryder though :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Six man jobber match.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this match tho...


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Toilet Break match. Be right back.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here's your screen grab:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Guess Henry/Cena is main eventing after all


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK Cena/Henry is closing.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

6 man tag with no entrances. Wow.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jobbers, everywhere, to many jobbers, jobber overload.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol they lowered the crowed reaction on that replay. fpalm


----------



## fatalstrife

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fuck YES 


ZIGGLER!!!!!!


THAT POP WAS AMAZING, STILL CANT GET OVER IT.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What in the entire fuck is this shit in the ring????


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

6 man jobber tag team match playa


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao WWE was smart enough to put in a breather this time. Though they must have made a mistake. Don't they know Ryder's gonna get a pop?!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I thought Cena vs Henry was on next


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn complete jobber shit right here. Gotta cool that crowd down.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Way to kill the crowd. Good going WWE.


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zack Ryder win on Raw? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SPCDRI said:


> Pretty good show. Too bad somebody has to miss it.
> 
> :rock2


:lol


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Lesnar destroys all of these I will die :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If this was Attitude era Big E would make 3MB his sex slaves.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Joel said:


> WTF kind of match is this?
> 
> Surely Brock comes down and destroys all of these?


Let us hope so!


On a side note. Noticing the lack of Ryder's "Push me" Trunks.


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tbh Ziggler is pretty shit on the mic.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dark Kent said:


> What in the entire fuck is this shit in the ring????


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcade

JOBBER WARFARE


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where is Cesaro?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Punter said:


> Here's your screen grab:


Big E looks like he's about to hit AJ again.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This might be the first Winner Leaves Town match.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cole said the main event was next. I see potential in the jobber 6man tag with 3MB/Santino/Zack/Truth :troll


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who can job harder??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JOBBER ALERT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Tacticalpanic said:


> ziggler totally deserves the title , i'm just not a fan of the money in the bank format, i'd rather see a champion properly earn the title.


Ziggler has more than earned it...it's not his fault the WWE booked him like shit all year.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bork Laser incoming.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Punter said:


> Here's your screen grab:


Someone's getting laid tonight and it isn't AJ.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS IS ALL BECAUSE OF THE ROCK

ROCK DIDN'T SHOW

SO WWE HAD TO REWRITE 



THANK YOU ROCKY


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 3m
> The Dolph Ziggler WWE Champion now he become Iron Sheik class. Still the Big E the big piece of shit
> 
> :lol


:lmao Good Ol' Shiekie


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So on the same night that Dolph Ziggler won the World Heavyweight Championship and out popped The Undertaker, Daniel Bryan outpopped and saved the undertaker from being beatdown by Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins. wow


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck R-Truth as a face. I can't stand his tap dancing ******** ass.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

WWE sure knows how to kill wrestlers.


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Chan Hung said:


> *Is it me OR is tonight way better than Mania?*


No


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

maybe punk will come out and kill them all or something


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Winner of this match gets to job to a title holder next week?


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 3m
> The Dolph Ziggler WWE Champion now he become Iron Sheik class. Still the Big E the big piece of shit
> 
> :lol


I gotta make a twitter just so I can get the Shiek


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK WWE...Can catch this NCAA match now..


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> Way to kill the crowd. Good going WWE.


They need filler, so lol.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

never have a wm at an outside stadium again please


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Remember when Drew McIntyre was "The Chosen One"???


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lesnar to come down and dominate all 6?


----------



## Setsu00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Poor Drew...no one gives a damn. Y_Y


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd is even hot for jobber 6 man? Incredible


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You're not compares, no one uses that word over here, you're commentators.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Camera man is the fourth jobber tag partner. :lmao


----------



## virus21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Ziggler has more than earned it...it's not his fault the WWE booked him like shit all year.


And what makes you think that will change?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm drunk and stoned right now but am I watching _Superstars_? On a Monday at 9 at night?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm here to job to the world


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What is this match for? Deepest burial award?


----------



## finalnight

Headliner said:


> It's probably best to keep Punk off anyway because there's nothing for him to do. They won't have him challenge for the WWE title as long as Cena's champion if it's true that Vince don't want to do Cena/Punk anymore. Which he shouldnt.


That last match they had would be nearly impossible to top.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EraOfAwesome

I think they realized the crowd was getting too worn down by back to back amazing segments, and if its true that rock pulled out at the last moment they had to kill time somehow. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did he just call Drew a power house?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

McIntyre can't even get a response from a smark crowd.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Fuck R-Truth as a face. I can't stand his tap dancing ******** ass.


Zeb is that you?


----------



## Ryan

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Big Dog said:


> You're not compares, no one uses that word over here, you're commentators.


^ This


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Former U. S. champs vs 3MB.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Random but dosen't Daniel Bryan look like the guy from The Big Bang Theory tv show


----------



## Original

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What's amazing is that so far RAW has been better than Wrestlemania. Why can't they make shows like this more often?


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How about a Zack Ryder or Drew McIntyre turn?

I'm definitely asking too much.


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mr. Fluffykins said:


> So on the same night that Dolph Ziggler won the World Heavyweight Championship and out popped The Undertaker, Daniel Bryan outpopped and saved the undertaker from being beatdown by Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins. wow


Surreal


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Remember when people on here actually used to look forward to seeing R-Truth segments to see what he'd come out with next?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And once again, for the last 5 years, the Mania after Raw is better than Mania.
And I saved $70.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Drew McIntyre


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Funny thing is this time last year, Santino was getting good pops especially the nite after WM28


----------



## virus21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kakashi101 said:


> Did he just call Drew a power house?


I guess Taryn was even more badass then


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait, the Cobra is still a thing? Seriously?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everyday I'm jobbin'


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy Shit...RYDER WAS ON A WINNING TEAM?


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the fuck was the point of that?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dark Kent said:


> Remember when Drew McIntyre was "The Chosen One"???


No?


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

McIntyre was the 'Chosen One', now he's the 'Number Two' if you knowwhaddahmean?


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hey ryder got a win for once even though he dident pin anyone lol


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Remember when people on here actually used to look forward to seeing R-Truth segments to see what he'd come out with next?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Honestly, there was no need for this match. No need at all. Why would you put this after Ziggles' epic cash in? This company.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

slater pinned by santino was slightly more enjoyable than taker lolololz


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

3MB make me want to eat liquorice.

Freaky motherfuckers.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow 3MB cznt even beat those jobbers ha


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Will I get my glass shatter tonight?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where still using the cobra as finishing move?


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

...I'm still confused as to why that match even just happened.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There has to be a gif for that Santino finish!


----------



## The Rock Obama

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow random match..


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wrasslinsreal said:


> never have a wm at an outside stadium again please


Glad it is in New Orleans, Superdome next year.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"BRET SAYS 4/10" sign.

:lmao :lmao I'm dying.


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How can people cheer that shit? Santino>Yokozuna :kenny


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was just a filler match


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao WWE was smart enough to put in a breather this time. Though they must have made a mistake. Don't they know Ryder's gonna get a pop?!


Ikr.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at JBL saying "you kidding me". He knows this is all bullshit.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

20 minute Cesaro match plz.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

XD A Rod likes the big slow


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Will 3MB ever win again


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WrestleMania is now a "season"

:vince5


----------



## Annihilus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is a great raw so far I must admit, the crowd makes it 10x better than some of these silent crowds they've had lately.. they even got all the jobbers out of the way in that quick match so now we can get back to important stuff.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

3MB jobbing to jobbers....

also, Sandow with the Macho impersonator. :mark:


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Regards Punk, maybe give him a small promo and TV write off. The reports before never said he was taking time off RAWs, but now he needs a break. Cena/Punk should not occur again for a long while.


----------



## HBK25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fantastic match


----------



## Deadman713

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nwo shirt ftw:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How did Kofi Kingston have time to go to a Yankees game and still make it to WrestleMania?

:side:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



HHHGame78 said:


> Glad it is in New Orleans, Superdome next year.


That's not good. The power might go out halfway


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I agree with the beard... but nothing else :lmao Sandow GOAT


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Night after WM is apparently a metric shit ton better than WM.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Remember when people on here actually used to look forward to seeing R-Truth segments to see what he'd come out with next?


I remenber.

Awful time in the wwe saved by the summer of punk.


----------



## rodgersv

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They tried too cool the crowd down and they are still hot for Santino lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bret 4/10 sign killed me :lmao


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haha. Kaitlyn giving out free tickets at the strip mall. Perfect fit for the diva's champion.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait a minute, what is Kaitlyn doing OUTSIDE of the men's locker room?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How do you do press for Mania when your match is on the preshow?


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wtf, Joe Buck??


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The fact that Michelle Beadle is in awe of Mick Foley just makes her even more awesome in my book.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ashes11 said:


> Everyday I'm jobbin'


Pin me, Pay Me - JOB Squad


----------



## WrestlinFan

It's called giving the crowd a break guys. You need a little filler.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where are the NXT debuts?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Amber B said:


> And once again, for the last 5 years, the Mania after Raw is better than Mania.
> And I saved $70.


Pretty much this 
Sad yet....it's true lmfao :ex:


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait a minute? What happened to Del Rio's ultra-thick accent in that commercial? :lol


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel Truth seems like so long ago


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ROB ZOMBIE!

BODY OF A MONKEY FEET OF THE COCK
RIGHT ON HER HOME OF THE KILLING ROCK


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Glad this vignette and the jobber match reminded me of what a three hour RAW normally is and will be again after Extreme Rules.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The fuck is this music :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did I just see Rob Zombie?


----------



## TheDarkPassenger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Snookie "I love the whole WWE Family"

I never heard her mentionit on Jersey Shore, can someone correct me?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DB in that B.A.S thing. :lol That was cool.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow this Be a Star shit is still going on?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Aw yes. The be a Star campaign. A wrestling company promoting anti-bullying. Makes sense.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bryan even gets big pops at be a star events.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bitch are you crying because you got a ticket to Wrestlemania?


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hey, It's Fluffy!!!


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlinFan said:


> It's called giving the crowd a break guys. You need a little filler.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


quoting for emphasis


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Be a star!










:vince5


----------



## Eduard Khil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BE A STAR :adr :vince5


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is why WWE will be PG Forever.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AnalBleeding said:


> Wait a minute, what is Kaitlyn doing OUTSIDE of the men's locker room?


DAT SCREEN NAME. :faint:


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Be a Star. Heels get shit on by Cole and Lawler.


----------



## virus21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Wait a minute? What happened to Del Rio's accent in that commercial?


----------



## richyque

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Bitch are you crying because you got a ticket to Wrestlemania?


Well, I would too...


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

STOP BULLYING AND BE NICE.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE could've charged $70 to watch this Raw on TV and I don't think anyone would've complained.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Daniel Bryan getting dat Be A Star facetime.

Push coming.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> This is why WWE will be PG Forever.


You know they done this sort of stuff during the precious Attitude Era too?


----------



## Arcade

Y2J Problem said:


> Heel Truth seems like so long ago


Heel Truth was the shit. SHAZAM!


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd was too hot for Vince he had to cool them off, I'm guessing not much reactions for orton/sheamo and show either.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh hi Cesaro.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Well, I would too...


:westbrook2


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Night will be complete with the Orton Heel Turn


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Heel Turn Tonight?


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE Reading challenge? 

The fucking NAME itself is a grammar failboat of itself. You can't Challenge reading unless your challenged yourself. 

Oh. I see now.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

One of these turns heel, which fucking one


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

woooooooow that was a long package! and the mania promo lasted awhile too. hi yo!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn coming, probably.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlinFan said:


> It's called giving the crowd a break guys. You need a little filler.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Something they definitely could've used between the Punk/Taker, HHH/Brock, and Rock/Cena matches last night. unk2

Guess Cena didn't have to take a 6 minute dump this time. Poor Brodus.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Orton heel turn still on the table? :mark:*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ortons pissed


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> How do you do press for Mania when your match is on the preshow?


It is odd, but Miz always has done media work. I am pretty sure he is just content after his WM27 program.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Bitch are you crying because you got a ticket to Wrestlemania?


Oh SHITT that is the best GIF ever. Had me lmao


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton is so turning heel.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Again I stress, why can't one of them just take a match on SmackDown? Wrestlers are stupid.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton is so much better than Sheamus


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Serious Sheamus is a serious improvement


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton mine as well turn heel tonight. I mean, hell, Ziggles just turned face.


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh Noez! Are Sheamus and Randy gonna break up?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus definitely getting punted tonight.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is very similar to the Aces and Eights story :lol


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Arcade said:


> Heel Truth was the shit.


Early 2000s TNA heel Truth plz.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Little late but, hey:


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was the most emotion either of those two have shown in the last 2 or 3 years.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton is gonna turn!


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Another ad break!?


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJC93 said:


> One of these turns heel, which fucking one


 Big Show


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

if orton heels turn, will go down as greatest raw in years


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I forgot what happened with Show in this mixup?? I didn't see that match last night


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Rock is in L.a.





Ziggler Mark said:


> Night will be complete with the Orton Heel Turn


Night will not be complete until I see Rob Van Fucking-Dam


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat heel turn.

Watch and neither actually turns. :lol


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton heel turn would just put a cherry on top of this Raw.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Well, I would too...




Same here... I still hope to go to at least ONE Mania in my life! it HAS to happen


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton is definitely interfering and he's going to RKO Fella.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

TEAM RKSHOW


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton is turning heel tonight. It's a "everything that needed to happen on the PPV you paid up to $70 for is happening on Raw tonight" kind of show.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> Bitch are you crying because you got a ticket to Wrestlemania?


:lol I could watch Family Feud on mute and still be completely entertained by Harvey's faces alone


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus vs Big Show. Orton is going to interupt to try and make up for last night but will cost Sheamus. Sheamus gets back up and Brouge kicks orton. Sheamus looks serious...a hint?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> :westbrook2


:bosh3 Manly tears brah lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










of an Orton heel turn.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did it really just go from commercial - to backstage interview - to commercial?


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

cant appear live, appear via satelite, cant appear via satelite, appear via a promo, cant appear via a promo, appear via a movie trailer, cant appear via a movie trailer appear via an advert
:rock4


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Night will not be complete until I see Rob Van Fucking-Dam


Why? Take a 90s RVD match, put it on extra slow motion and that's what he is now.

There, I saved you some time.


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW > Last WM


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sinking in that Undertaker might well be working Extreme Rules :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So they're going to turn Orton heel anyway huh. Any reason this couldn't have been done last night? Same with the Ziggler cash-in and Barrett win?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Night will be complete with the Orton Heel Turn


Time to finally change the avatar bro


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Chan Hung said:


> I forgot what happened with Show in this mixup?? I didn't see that match last night


Show was going to tag in, but Orton tagged in first to try and pick up the win. This pissed Show off and after the Shield won he knocked out Sheamus and Orton.


----------



## theswayzetrain

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank God ziggler is champ


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This has been a spectacular show, better than WM. EVERYBODY is on point, the talent, the crowd, everything has fallen into place rather nicely.


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn comingggg


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Won't even matter if Orton "Turns Heel" and punts Sheamus, or RKO, whatever. The crowd will cheer the fuck out of him


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Henry, Show, Orton, Sheamus, Ziggler, Swagger, ADR, Barrett, tag champs, The Miz and I watch Smackdown because....

The first 2 hours of RAW are Smackdown, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Second hour has absolutely flown by.


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope Orton does turn heel.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Brown Horatio said:


> cant appear live, appear via satelite, cant appear via satelite, appear via a promo, cant appear via a promo, appear via a movie trailer, cant appear via a movie trailer appear via an advert
> :rock4


He tweeted earlier. The advert was just a little something extra for the audiences and people at home.


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



cbcruz said:


> Did it really just go from commercial - to backstage interview - to commercial?


technically, it was commercials - one interview - commercials


----------



## bob311

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This show is better than Mania! All we need now is an Orton heel turn and Henry win


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Punt kick vs Brogue Kick


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



High_King said:


> Sheamus vs Big Show. Orton is going to interupt to try and make up for last night but will cost Sheamus. Sheamus gets back up and Brouge kicks orton. *Sheamus looks serious...a hint?*


We already got one heelturn tonight. 










:troll


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



dan the marino said:


> So they're going to turn Orton heel anyway huh. Any reason this couldn't have been done last night? Same with the Ziggler cash-in and Barrett win?


Actually, last night sets up the Orton heel turn nicely. Orton now has a legitimate reason to attack Sheamus.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This show...Sooo...tired...need...speed.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If all them jobbers get some screen time, SURELY I can get 3 mins of the PTP's??


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I like how DeWitt and Elizabeth don't look anything like that in the trailer.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Less storytime with the Roid, more putting over your talent, WWE, equals good RAW


----------



## WrestlinFan

PacoAwesome said:


> of an Orton heel turn.


You need more recognition for this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GonGetGot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

be a swerve if they make Seaman turn heel instead of Orton


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










From tonight, obviously, off air. Sick


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shazayum said:


> This has been a spectacular show, better than WM. EVERYBODY is on point, the talent, the crowd, everything has fallen into place rather nicely.


Truth.

Undertaker was the only part timer to turn up so far. Maybe the main roster has a chip on their shoulder? Maybe even the creative writers?


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:gabby


The Absolute said:


> Aw yes. The be a Star campaign. A wrestling company promoting anti-bullying. Makes sense.


lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who is the random hot blonde chick?


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Face Ziggler vs Heel Orton :mark:


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please turn Orton tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton heel turn incoming, hopefully!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> I like how DeWitt and Elizabeth don't look anything like that in the trailer.


I know right. It was a great game, and amazing ending


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show kind of sucks as a heel. Kind of.


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And they were saying there was chaos backstage a few hours ago. If this is what chaos results in, then keep it coming!


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



jerseysfinest said:


> Actually, last night sets up the Orton heel turn nicely. Orton now has a legitimate reason to attack Sheamus.


If that's the case, I'll take that one back (I did miss the Shield tag match).


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> From tonight, obviously, off air. Sick


Awesome


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RENEE YOUNG IS SO FUCKING HOT :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn Big Show turns face/heel so many times lol


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Give us an Orton heel turn!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show really is shit


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Night will not be complete until I see Rob Van Fucking-Dam


i guess your night wont be complete then


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show is right, he is right, yet somehow he's the 'bad guy' against the Super Friends.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm not buying the Orton heel turn

I root for the return of the CELTIC WARRIOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Heel Sheamus killing Hornswoggle for irish stereotype bullshit, resurfacing Finlay one last time, Celtic Warrior vs Green Relic, fella kills him and goes on to face Brock because he is insulted by the lame dick-sword-tattoo on his chest, BOOK IT


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Punter said:


> This show...Sooo...tired...need...speed.


Go ask :HHH2 for some of his Mania stuff


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> Second hour has absolutely flown by.


Times flies when you're actually having fun. Notice hardly any bitching over breaks and recaps?


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hail mary collision crash

:show


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#pushbryannow is trending on Twitter :yes


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton took your thunder? Oh I guess you wanted to eat the pin


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










B L E S S


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nobody cares Show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Renee! :mark:


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Who is the random hot blonde chick?


She hosts WWE Afterburn. I think it's called that, the crappy recap show for RAW and Smackdown. I dunno if you guys in America get that or not. I assume so.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Iron. Clad. Contract


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Big Show babyface turn!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That's right Big Show, you tell them how you feel. Share those feelings.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus getting booed, I love it.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

is Big Show crying...


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so about that Cena/Henry match that was up next


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show's got hurt feelings.


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show is incredible on the mic


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No Big Show. That's food.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction at all for Sheamus.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Second time, Show seem to be close to tears?


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus' crowd reaction was crap


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Maelstrom21 said:


> Truth.
> 
> Undertaker was the only part timer to turn up so far. Maybe the main roster has a chip on their shoulder? Maybe even the creative writers?


If so, good. Maybe the Rock walking out on the company is true and the younger guys are more motivated to prove they don't need him.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Give us an Orton heel turn!


:lol


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Isn't the WWE Draft coming? It would be perfect to turn Orton heel and switch him over to Raw to take back THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

In before Orton interferes and turns heel.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

PLS TURN ORTON PLS ;D


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton heel turn would top off this night perfectly.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










LOL


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Show salty because he didn't get the hot tag

"I hate all of you!"


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so...can we all agree that the show is so much better when it's not clogged up with paying attention to Dwayne?


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



LigerJ81 said:


> Go ask :HHH2 for some of his Mania stuff


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crying Big Show...again. Leading to heel big show. Again.


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ugh Sheamus shut up


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who wants to see me kick Big Shows arse? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

INB4 RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

TURN ORTON HEEL!! :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So much for Cena/Henry being next.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Evilerk said:


> is Big Show crying...












Not surprising.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fucking Sheamus...thank goodness Orton is here.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

orton = most over face


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Orton :mark:

Punt this mofo out of the ring.*


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Turnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn TIEM


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Iron Sheik @the_ironsheik 39s
I can beat the fuck out of the 3 man band with my one hand


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I am so excited for Orton. I want the legend killer to return. Cocky Randy Orton.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Turn heel plz

Pretty please? rton


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn...FROM OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Brogue_Kick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple threat please!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"These fans have a mind of their own." Slow clap for JBL, you guys.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You better turn heel right now Orton...or else:


----------



## finalnight

Fuck Lawler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*<3 JBL!*


----------



## RedRossi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Anyone give me a summary of whats happened so far?


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



StraightEdge91 said:


> Isn't the WWE Draft coming? It would be perfect to turn Orton heel and switch him over to Raw to take back THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP!


No more brand separation, thus no more drafts. Except Natayla farts.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> LOL


Gave her The Hassan Chop to the Neck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Opposite night. Fuck off Lawler. It's called having a brain.


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

More Renee Young, less Matt Striker and Josh Matthews


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder if Punk will be on the show tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton heel turn!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WHO WANTS TO SEE ME KICK BIG SHOW'S ASS TONIGHT!"

*Crowd boos*


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hate sheamus he is the ginger john cena but somehow more annoying


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Blueforce7 said:


> So much for Cena/Henry being next.


Cena still :troll'n


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lawler :"This crowd's opinion differs from my own? Must be opposite land!"


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> Big Show kind of sucks


fixed it for you


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn from Orton, Win for barrett, AJ hit in the face, Zig cash in, Bros of Destruction,,

This is awesome...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SAY SOMETHING


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus to turn.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> LOL


Love how it goes from "oops." to a look that says "bitch you should have known better."


----------



## ThaKing

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Orton just ask what his line was?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Snoooooooooooooooooooozeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## SZilla

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow, very small reaction for Orton and Sheamus compared to Ziggler and Bryan. Just goes to show whose really over and not


----------



## Booze

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mick Foley‏@realmickfoley40m
#FoleyTweetsLive EXCLUSIVE: just overheard a backstage conversation in which the phrase "Once In a Lifetime; Best 2 out of 3" was used.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple threat at ER sounds good. ER is looking pretty damn solid again


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh God. They're gonna do one of their shitty Raw-active polls, aren't they?


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did they just talk it over in the middle of the ring?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Orton just ask Sheamus "What's my line?"


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy working that crowd :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh god rawactive. Why wont this just die


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*The difference in Sheamus/Orton cheers, damn. :lol*


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lame. LOL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sure as hell wouldn't look like a heel turn, attacking a guy the crowd doesn't like


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why did they have to come out the ring to do that?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No!!! What is this shit!!!!???


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWENEITHER


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The wwnooononniverse. Every time.


----------



## liljayl23

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Orton literally just asked what his line was....


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

None of the above for who faces Big Show


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWE_don't_have_this_match


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple Threat incoming


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Punt the Ginger cunt.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWENobody


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCKING TRYNA SPIN THIS INTO A SHITTY TWITTER TREND - IF Orton goes heel cause he didnt get enough votes, wow


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fan "HEEL TURN!" 
WWE "Nope...get to toutin!"


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If they turn him heel, I hope they bring back the punt. It's been almost two years since he's used it, hasn't it?


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Other than Ziggler, what else have I missed?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWEORTON
#WWESHEAMUS
#DOESNTMATTERBECAUSEALLTHREEOFTHEMWILLFIGHT


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did Orton forget his lines? lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#bookourshowforus


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Whoever loses this tweet battle turns heel...guarantee it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Stupid poll.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And yet another commercial. Going downhill now.


----------



## Dash24

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Seriously Twitter? The pop for Orton should make it obvious who the fans want to Wrestle Big Show.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol Orton forgot his line, he had to ask Sheamus!! :lol


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#HEELORTONPLS


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Whatever we want to happen at WM happens the next night on RAW


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWEOrtonheelplz


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWEUndertaker


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


> LOL


That look on her face, she likes it, kinky little devil :yum: :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RedRossi said:


> Anyone give me a summary of whats happened so far?


all you need to know is...TOMORROW IM GUNNA HAVE A NEW FUCKING AVATAR


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> Oh God. They're gonna do one of their shitty Raw-active polls, aren't they?


Unfortunately.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are the superstars given more free reign tonight? Orton just said ASS!!!! :mark:


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#wweortonheelturnplzkthxbai


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A tweeting contest?

I'm beginning to feel that familiar urge to tear my face off while watching RAW again.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Booze said:


> Mick Foley‏@realmickfoley40m
> #FoleyTweetsLive EXCLUSIVE: just overheard a backstage conversation in which the phrase "Once In a Lifetime; Best 2 out of 3" was used.


yeah Rock gets his win back!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> Oh God. They're gonna do one of their shitty Raw-active polls, aren't they?


If Sheamus wins we know its fixed


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao Show salty because he didn't get the hot tag
> 
> "I hate all of you!"


LMAO Show do act like that though.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*What is this active poll shit :no:*


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is there a none of the above option?


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



imthemountie said:


> Did Orton forget his lines? lol


Hope he isn't up for a piss test


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think Orton forgot his line there for a second, when he stopped speaking, :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWEIronSheik


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel Sheamus would be a better decision in my eyes, Orton offers more as a face.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

...and the results are in 91% of the WWE UNIVERSE voted for Sheamus! :vince2


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Honestly, why even vote in these Twitter polls? Every WWE online poll is rigged!!


----------



## fatalstrife

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



gobsayscomeon said:


> fixed it for you


:clap:clap


:lawler Must be opposite night!!!


No dipshit its reality night,


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWEMichaelCole


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWEPANCAKEPATTERSON


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So whoever Loses the poll turns heel


Everyone vote for sheamus


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RedRossi said:


> Anyone give me a summary of whats happened so far?


Cena did a heel turn..Ziggles cashed in..DB and Kane came out to save the Undertaker


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And the Twitter begins


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Someone other than Cena, Punk and Rock just said "Ass"!

MARK OUT MOMENT!


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so, they're letting the fans decide who they want heel. Interesting. Maybe they really do love us?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Hate how Swagger's push is over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I drink and I know things

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE's obsession with social media is one of those minor annoyances that really starts to grate on me. I don't give a fuck about trouts and toots and whatever the fuck else they want people to participate in.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

#WWENoneOfTheAbove


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He actually said 'What's my line' :lmao


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol :lol :lol

this tweeting shit


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ...and the results are in 91% of the WWE UNIVERSE voted for Sheamus! :vince2


:lawler : It's what the fans have been asking for all night!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ...and the results are in 91% of the WWE UNIVERSE voted for Sheamus! :vince2


"The WW Universe has spoken!!" :lawler


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I missed most of the show tonight. Can someone give me some highlights of what I missed so far?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Loser of the poll turns heel?


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All i need a PAIGE debut and this is the best raw ever


----------



## samizayn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlinFan said:


> Hate how Swagger's push is over.


said no one but you and WAGG


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Evilerk said:


> Cena did a heel turn..Ziggles cashed in..DB and Kane came out to save the Undertaker


That sounds like one of those joke posts people do when a user asks for a recap, but for once, it's true :lmao


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just want Sheamus to call Del Rio Bertie again and talk about his TURD time champion status.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man imagine being there during a commercial break and just watching Shaemus and Randy Orton talk to eachother for like 4 minutes


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So I'm guessing AJ not winning the Divas Title tonite?


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And the poll results are here:

....CENA WINS :cena2


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What actually happens during these ads? Did they really stand in the ring bickering for 5 minutes?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Poor Sheamus HHHs guy getting killed by the fans in the arena and on twitter

so wait the voting didnt even count? LOL at WWE


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus wins. He eats an RKO. I bet it


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus is going heel!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Maybe the fans indirectly chooses who turns heel too. If the fans vote Orton, maybe Fella turns, or if Fella is voted in, Orton turns.

The poll is probably rigged anyway.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol at those results


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton trending in US, Shamoose nowhere to be found, so Orton or rig 

E: nevermind, cheap exit here


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hopefully Punk's segment is next.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao is that poll for real.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Holy shit, the poll % difference :lmao*


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I seriously think RAW and Smackdown needs new GMs.


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

77% rton


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They just showed a trailer for pain and gain and the crowd booed the shit out of it.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

77% to 23%. First of all, how embarrassing. Second of all, then why were the red bars neck-and-neck?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait, so why do the twitter thing if it means nothing.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

77% ORTON LOL, WTF HE WON IT - LET HIM FACE SHOW


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So the Raw poll was for nothing?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Uh...what?


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All them boos


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So this twitter crap was entirely pointless. Great.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

77% to 23%

Even bars. :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

b-b-b-but you just said we were gonna do a RAW active poll?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus vs Randy Orton?

Orton heel turn please. :mark:


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF was the point of the twitter poll?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So in other words that twitter poll meant nothing. Alright then.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So... basically, they just wasted a segment to have Seamus and Orton come out and plug that Twitter contest? What?

Maybe they are booking this on the fly after all.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wut? Twitter got burried.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

whatta waste


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

is this the WWE deciding that raw active is a terrible fucking idea?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Winner of this match faces Big Show. Must be that important... :shaq


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So the poll was for nothing?? This company pulls so much bullshit out of their assholes, it's not even funny.


----------



## animus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMFAO


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow, Sheamus vs Orton, winner fights Big Show?

Uhhhhh.

What?

:austin


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLERRRRRR!

BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION + BRYANN!!!

I'm actually late here but w/e.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd seem extremely quiet now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

why have the poll in the first place if it wont matter :lmao fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So what was the fucking point of tweeting? fpalm


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait what? Didn't they just show Orton getting 77% of the vote? Now they are having a match? What was the point of the poll??? BAH GAWD


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince doesn't like saving big matches for PPVs for some reason.


----------



## WrestlinFan

What was the point of the fucking Twitter poll you monkeys. Also no Randy heel turn = unhappy times.


Not that I can complain.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is loving that...


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Someone other than Cena, Punk and Rock just said "Ass"!


 You forgot :HHH2


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What the hell...


----------



## finalnight

Wtf was the point of that poll?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dash24

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Couldn't win Twitter so rigging it.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton just got SCREWED!


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Time for Orton's heel turn.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So...they have FOUR authority figures now?

Booker T
Teddy Long
Vickie 
Brad Maddox

...aaaaaaand now they've just totally forgotten the Twitter poll. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So Why would you waste my tweet if it wouldn't mean shit afterwards?


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hahha wtf


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus vs Orton? This is actually a big matchup that we've been clamoring for awhile.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Number one contender to The Big Show :bateman


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What was the point of the twitter poll?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh good the rawctive didn't even matter


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I tweeted for no reason!?


----------



## virus21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



EdgeHead103 said:


> They just showed a trailer for pain and gain and the crowd booed the shit out of it.


Its a Micheal Bay movie staring the Rock. They better fucking boo it


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao no one gives a flying fuck and why should they?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at the crowd shitting over this decision.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What was the point of the tweeting then?


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango 1-0

LOL


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE just buried a social Media site? TOUT IT OUT bitches!


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SWERVE: Orton and Sheamus both turn heel and gang up on a poor crying babyface Big Show.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE, asks you the WWE Universe to decide what will happen next?
WWE disregards your opinion!
Sounds about right.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



NikkiSixx said:


> 77% to 23%. First of all, how embarrassing. Second of all, then why were the red bars neck-and-neck?


Because the WWE forgot to fix the numbers to be close, they used the real polling results LOL


----------



## liljayl23

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why in the world would you save all your best twists and turns for Raw, the day after your biggest and most-watched pay-per-view of the year? The logic with this company is mindblowing...


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 punt chants


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did anyone notice how Booker T pronounced "fair"? He's like "faya".


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE: "The fans' opinions mat-- Ha, can't even keep a staight face."


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This match sucks


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why not just have a Triple Threat match?


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Punt his fucking head off Randy.


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMFAO what was the point of having the twitter vote then? hahahha this whole segment is a trainwreck


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL that poll didnt go how they planned haha


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BULLSHIT WWE


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Listen to how hot this crowd is for this masterfully booked and worked match.

:lawler


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes JBL visit every fuckin week. PLEASE


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ole!!


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope Randy has been practicing his punting on his down time.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I almost wonder if the poll wasn't rigged and Orton was expected to lose and turn heel so they've had to go to plan B and book the match themselves.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ole chants!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OLE OLE OLE OLE OOOOOOOOOLEEEEEEEEE OOOOOOOOOLEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction for Orton or Sheamus right now.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> The Iron Sheik ‏@the_ironsheik 1m
> 
> Sheamus look like the orange drink



:lmao Oh Sheiky never change xD


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can this crowd get any more epic?


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

israeli flag wut


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

EPIC CROWD


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



liljayl23 said:


> Why in the world would you save all your best twists and turns for Raw, the day after your biggest and most-watched pay-per-view of the year? The logic with this company is mindblowing...


It is fucking weird and makes no sense


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

El Generico chants. Sorry Sammy Sane.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

EL GENERICO CHANT!!


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hahha this crowd


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fuck my stream going into standby mode, fuck the guy who is streaming this, turn it off!


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GSP Montreal chant :lol


----------



## Dash24

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can just imagine Orton's heel turn and his whining for the next few weeks over how he got screwed in the Twitter contest, setting up Orton vs Sheamus at ER. 

This has WWE written all over it. Get at it Vince!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*"Ole Ole Ole Ole" chants? What?*


----------



## finalnight

Hahaha soccer chants

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The boring chants!!! :lmao I love JBL!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can Big Show just come out and beat these two up to end the segment already?


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

El Generico?


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hahahaha

"OLE, OLE OLE OLE.. OLE.. OLE"


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What are they saying?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Israeli flag and Ole chants.

Awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Delirious must be here.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd giving a shit. So do I


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OLE~ OLE OLE~~~ OLE~~~~~~~~~ OLE~~~~~


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So...they have FOUR authority figures now?
> 
> Booker T
> Teddy Long
> Vickie
> Brad Maddox
> 
> ...aaaaaaand now they've just totally forgotten the Twitter poll. :lmao


Don't forget Vince, Triple H and the biggest GM of em all :ryder1


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

New Jersey turned into London (Or Montreal). Fuck that chant. 

#BOSTON


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ole Ole chants.. I feel like im watching a GSP fight


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jerry Lawler is such a sack of shit.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OLE! OLE OLE OLE!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

are they chanting the refs name?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd is ready to shit all over this.


dan the marino said:


> I almost wonder if the poll wasn't rigged and Orton was expected to lose and turn heel so they've had to go to plan B and book the match themselves.


That's exactly what happened.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE :generico


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



hazuki said:


> Why not just have a Triple Threat match?


It's not what the fans would have wanted! :vince3


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What are the chanting now? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What IS the crowd saying? lol


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If they all hate each other, why not make it a Triple Threat?


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mike kioda? :lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MIKE CHIDOA :lmao


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They are chanting the referees name hahahaha


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mike Chioda chant. This fucking crowd hahaha


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A fucking Mike Chioda chant. LOL


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

are they chanting randy orton or wot?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bring out El Generico

I can't quite put it into words yet but wrestlemania 29 really did a number on me. It fucking hurt my wrestling spirit


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they chanting "Fuck each other"?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> The boring chants!!! :lmao I love JBL!!


*They were chanting "Ole Ole Ole Ole"
*


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is that... that a _Mike Chioda_ chant?

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

worst fucking crowd. smark wannabe


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao Sammy Zayn to get called up next week


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

These fans man. :lol


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ole Ole Ole Ole Ole!


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> What are the chanting now? :lol


ole, ole, ole, oleee... booooring.... booooring.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This chant is absolute gold.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Stratusfactor said:


> What are they saying?


They're chanting for Arn Anderson's tag team partner.

Also, holy shit. Mike Chioda chants. :lmao


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

El Generico numero uno!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MIKE "RATINGS" CHIDOA


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

UFC crowd right here


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol the crowd.


----------



## LegendSeeker

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

El Generico getting call next week


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

can't stop laughing.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is absolutely shitting all over this match :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd :lmao

Not giving a shit about this match :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Smarky Smark said:


> Are they chanting "Fuck each other"?


I thought it was Mike Chioda


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best crowd ever.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They are chanting Oley Oley. Definitely a lot of UK fans here.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol, this is a UFC crowd... confirmed it with the Ole Ole chants


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're not even calling the match. They're just arguing.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is anyone going to retrieve Sin Cara's body out of the Hudson River?


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring chant now! :lol


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mike "OL' EAGLE EYES" Chioda got chants, lol.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd deserves a freakin' medal! :clap


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

boring chants, ole ole chants, we'll be getting a mexican wave next


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wrestlemania crowd - Meh 4/10
Tonights crowd- 10/10


----------



## finalnight

Crowd of the Year!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao @ the Mike Chioda chants

They can cheer whatever the fuck they want after that fake Twitter poll bullshit.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE really put these two in a position to fail tonight


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What happened tonight? I missed most of the show


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this crowd is the shit.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So no more heel turn?


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best crowd, man. Love the chants


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is giving me life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The commentators speak too fucking much. STFU for a minute.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We want Ziggler chant again. lmao.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm not deleting this RAW for a while. You can't buy a crowd like this.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol. "Very European crowd" Oooookay


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why give this away free on TV? This is a potential upper mid card PPV match.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tonight is much better than Mania.... Vince must be loving ALL THE CASH he's raking in!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants now


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD Chants :lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn a part of me actually feels bad for these two.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants LMAO


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*"RVD" chants now :lmao*


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD RVD RVD RVD!!!!!!!


----------



## sinnica

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants lol


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chant :lmao


----------



## liljayl23

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



z2019k said:


> It is fucking weird and makes no sense


I mean seriously, it's absolutely unbelievable the way things are being booked tonight, on a free Raw, the day after their biggest pay-per-view. 

It's WRESTLEMANIA and you don't have Ziggler cash in then or pull off a major heel turn that might happen soon? What in the world is wrong with this company?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD? really?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANT


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS :lmao FUCKING LOVE JERSEY


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS?!?!?!? WHAT THE FUCK!?!?


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS LOL


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rvd rvd rvd!!


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fucking loved mike chioda chants :durant3


----------



## Lok

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Definitely RVD..


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD :lmao


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD!


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS :mark: :lmao :mark: :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD!! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants :lol


----------



## almostfamous

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

rvd!!!!!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this crowd :clap

Nothing like hearing King & Cole try to talk over & cover up the chants.

RVD Chants!? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Commentary doesn't care.

Fans don't care.

Can we just get to Big Show killing these guys?


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD?? WTF


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS, I AM MARRRKIIINNNNGGG OUTTTTT OMFGGGG THIS IS PERFECT! :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan

RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Robbie T?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD??


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd seems so bored right now. They're just chanting random shit.


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL RVD


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rvd chants really...

:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD Chants


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

rvd


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANT? HAHA


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lawler ' I dont know what there chanting ' lol RVD U MONG


----------



## xdryza

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could this crowd be anymore random? haha


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Overall RAW has been good tonight, but this crowd especially has been absolutely fantastic. I would look forward to RAW every week if they had crowds this lively again.


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rvd chants :lmao


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A FUCKING RVD CHANT.


----------



## finalnight

RVD CHANTS!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man you know you're in trouble when they start chanting RVD

XD the commentators acting as if they're chatning nonesense


----------



## Dean/Moxley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants! :


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD chants I love it


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"I cant tell what theyre chanting!"

:lawler


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD!


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD! RVD! RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This fucking crowd. LOL


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now JBL


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD? Haha


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Were they chanting RVD


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD RVD RVD


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD SPOILER ALERT


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh this crowd


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No more heel turn?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

People were more excited for Barrett than Orton or Sheamus. Who would ever call that? And Lol JBL chant.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They might as well not even acknowledge the chants if they're just going to act like they don't know what people are saying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANT LOL


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lawler

Listen to those RKO chants!


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just caught up via DVR: 

Cena sucks
Big E was impressive
Miz losing was BS.
The ziggler deal wa cool for alot of you Ziggy marks
BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION nuff said.


I hope Show buries both og these guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL!!!! Chant ha


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this crowd makes me ashamed to live on the east coast


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao JBL chant...and he LOVES it


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*JBL CHANTS!!!*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JR chant plz


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cole3 Soccer chants, or futbol as they call it over there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL JBL JBL JBL JBL JBL JBL JBL JBL JBL JBL 

This crowd is amazing


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL !


----------



## thegame2432

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the fans have taken the show hostage and it's awesome.


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL CHANTS TOO HAHHAHAA


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL Chants! LOL! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NOW JBL :lmao NEW JERSEY I DON'T WANT TO LEAVE THIS STATE EVER!!!


----------



## step73121

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Definitely regretting not going to this tonight


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL chants!!!! My Christ!!! This crowd wins at life!!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Y'all trippin, they were chanting this man's name:* :rvp


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this crowd. Good old King pretending he doesn't know what they're saying, and JBL losing it.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the sad state wrestling is in.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everyone saying this crowd sucks are idiots. Smarky or not the crowd is elevating the show


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL! JBL! JBL!

They should just do shows here every week...


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL chants


----------



## Victarion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao this is great. not the match. barely watching.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL chant, RVD chant, Ole chant, We Want Ziggler chant, Jerry chant :lmao

I LOVE THIS CROWD. :lol


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best fucking crowd ever.


----------



## Lok

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL! JBL! Jerry! Jerry!


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao JBL chants!


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD CHANTS LMFAO

THIS CROWD IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They can make out JBL but cant make out RVD.

:lawler :cole3


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao they don't care about the match at all. Man I wonder what Orton and Sheamus are thinking.


----------



## finalnight

This crowd is like eh fuck it...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL chants!!!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dem JBL Chants

Dem Jerry Chants

Dem Cole Chants

Wow :lol


----------



## Australian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Absolute no fucks given by the crowd about this match


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL :lmao


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No one is paying attention to the RKO/sheamus match

Crowd chanting the commentators names.

Great crowd I'm glad to be here!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS CROWD IS ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE, NOTHING WILL BEAT THIS CROWD. :clap :mark:


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This match has to be setting a record for most chants.


----------



## WrestlinFan

This may be the best pro wrestling crowd.........ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is bizarre :lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS CROWD IS INSANE!


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is awesome! :clap

This is awesome! :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is fucking epic!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCKING JBL CHANTS :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

TAKE MANIA CROWDS EVERYWHERE PLEASE


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince McMahon must be blowing a gasket backstage!


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Michael Cole


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"The fans hate this match. Quick cut to commercial"


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol 


What is going on?? And wat is orton doing?



:lol this is great.


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is ignoring the match and chanting the announcers names. BRILLIANT. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Fuck everything else. Just give me this crowd EVERY RAW


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If the crowd is cheering for Michael Cole over paying attention to your match, it's time to retire.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao @ NOBODY...not a single SOUL...giving one little shit about this match


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They act like they dont know what they are chanting when they chant RVD but know when their names are being chanted. Bullshit commentary there lads.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What an awesome crowd!


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That dropkick was pretty good


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is chanting for the right people, I wish i attended this raw..


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao "Smart Fans!"

As a match is going on. Amazing yet sad at the same time.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BEST FUCKING CROWD IVE EVER SEEN, JBL LOOKED SO HAPPY WITH THE CHANTS AHHA


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If we had this crowd last night, Mania would have been epic.


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK FUCK! I wish I went to this RAW. Best crowd ever!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this crowd tonight


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

in case you guys didn't know.. this isn't random

it's a role-call done by New York fans

 just wanted to give you a tip on our customs.. it's not random at all

when they chant your name, they keep chanting it until you acknowledge them

this was born from the NEW YORK YANKEES.. a role-call done daily


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

...and that was the last time WWE ever did a show in New Jersey


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL chants

Cole chants

RVD chants

Jerry chants

This crowd refuses to give a fuck about this show and I love it!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is amazing, fucking amazing.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao This crowd


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

In all seriousness, you have to wonder what these two are thinking given that the crowd isn't invested in their match. It must be annoying to them.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can imagine vince backstage just sitting there shaking his head, thinking what the hell is going on out there!


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did del rio wrestle tonight? how was the crowd?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Theyre chanting for JUSTIN ROBERTS!!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The person holding the I love Fandango sign, looks like he's rocking an old school Razor Ramon shirt.
THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------



## PaulHBK

"Referee! Referee! Referee!" 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Rock Obama

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

congrats jersey, best crowd ever


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You see THIS is how to show that you're not into a match. It's not classless like 'Boring' (which tbh WAS happening earlier), it's more positive.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd sounds like Yankee Stadium Bleacher Creatures doing roll call at the beginning of the game.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They seriously need to take WrestleMania crowds EVERYWHERE.


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd just crashed the forums.....awesome


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Amazing how a good crowd can make a show.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AnalBleeding said:


> "I cant tell what theyre chanting!"
> 
> :lawler


They might as well not even acknowledge the chants if they're just going to act like they don't know what people are saying.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ON WWE APP They are chanting Justin Roberts


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn the crowd hates the match with all their might xD


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ROTFLMAO AT THE CROWD!!!!

LMAO RVD MICHAEL COLE AND JBL [email protected]@[email protected][email protected]!?R#?WR#W??? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA

This crowd and last years MIAMI crowd were the most hilarious RAW crowds EVER. lol


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS, is what Monday Night Raw should be all about. Having FUN. You can just tell everybody in that arena is having a fucking blast.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Clique said:


> This is bizarre :lmao


Not really. Just smarks acting smarky.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Seriously, best decision of my life to stay up and watch this. What a show, and what a crowd!


----------



## samizayn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GOAT crowd. Cheering for everything else because the match is so interesting :lmao

If someone could start a 'paper napkin' chant or something I'd die


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I fucking love you, New Jersey.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A bunch of trolls :lmao


----------



## JamesK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This is the sad state wrestling is in.


Because the fans can't have a little fun...They have to chant what WWE wants...


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS CROWD IS AMAZING!!! I WONDER WHAT VINCE THINKS LOL


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

When Lawler said they chant my name, JBL should have said no I think it´s sheamus.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Does anyone know all of the things they've chanted so far?


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Crowd sounds like Yankee Stadium Bleacher Creatures doing roll call at the beginning of the game.


this ^

people would not know the NEW YORK custom of a ROLE CALL

 it's our tradition

this is not random at all folks


----------



## superfudge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Michael Cole was cheered more than Sheamus & Orton.

Shit is not going well for them.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man, I hate WF crashing...


----------



## dlb223

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is fucking gold.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Move to New Jersey folks!


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton/Sheamus have no idea what to do..

This is nuts.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I didn't think this crowd could beat last year's Miami crowd. But they did. They fucking did.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wish we had crowds like this very night they can be so random and it's just great


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bet anywhere with Ladbrokes


----------



## Itami

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Prayer Police said:


> If the crowd is cheering for Michael Cole over paying attention to your match, it's time to retire.


Fucking this. :lmao


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Come to think of it, there is only an hour left, we have this right now, we have Cena Henry, but there was no sign of Ryback, Fhatagn G'oo, Punk, Brock/H, Tons of Fat/Rhodes Scholars... Either this last hour is going to be packed tight, there is a long ass overtime or there finally is actually enough of a roster around that people get left out :mark:


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Right tha's my mind made up then, I'm going WM30 next year and if I can get tickets to it then the Raw the night after


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

These are two main eventers tha WWE has buil up to be the very top guys. Something is wrong when you have 2 top faces in a match and the fans don't care.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Not really. Just smarks acting smarky.


Well that's the thing. If you don't entertain them, they'll do it themselves. WWE should know better.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"WE WANT AUSTIN" Chant Please


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I miss Wrestlemania in the smaller arenas like this!


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao "Smart Fans!"
> 
> As a match is going on. Amazing yet sad at the same time.


I thought he said "Smark Fans"


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This episode of RAW is killing the site for me. Can barely load a page.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is logically hot as shit because fans who go to Wrestlemania then are that insane to blow another $70 bucks on Raw tickets are the fucking nuts.

Even my buddy who's a nut who went last night came home today and is watching on TV.


----------



## Red Zombie

This crowd is fucking awesome. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is standing in the hall of fame!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The post-mania crowd were good last year...but imagine if Brock had returned to this crowed


----------



## new_guy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> You see THIS is how to show that you're not into a match. It's not classless like 'Boring' (which tbh WAS happening earlier), it's more positive.


Completely agree


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Not really. Just smarks acting smarky.


Yet Smarts are a bad term yet they re the best fans at the shows. It just shows what fans the WWE should be catering to instead of the lame causal fans who dont cheer and are quiet during the shows


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shazayum said:


> THIS, is what Monday Night Raw should be all about. Having FUN. You can just tell everybody in that arena is having a fucking blast.


Indeed.

And it's infectious, too. You can tell that even the commentators are having a good time with them, when most weeks it isn't quite as obvious.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Post-WM RAW tends to be like this. This crowd :lmao


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They should do a Benoit chant. Would be epic.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The advert with the Sussudio song just keeps reminding me of American Psycho


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can someone sum up RAW for me? How good has it been? Is it worth watching the first half?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS CROWD IS AMAZING!!!!! I WONDER WHAT VINCE THINKS! LOL


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

E C DUB!!!


----------



## dlb223

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW!


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OOOOOH ECW CHANTS NOW!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW ECW ECW


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shazayum said:


> THIS, is what Monday Night Raw should be all about. Having FUN. You can just tell everybody in that arena is having a fucking blast.


I disagree. The match and the guys in the match aren't getting over. The fans are bored and are trying to entertain themselves by acting funny, clever, and cool.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

E C DUB


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW chants, omfg. :mark:


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

EC DUB


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW CHANTS!!! :mark: Jersey I love you guys


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW chants


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> I didn't think this crowd could beat last year's Miami crowd. But they did. They fucking did.


But what about the ECW crowd RVD vs Cena?


----------



## xdryza

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW! ECW! ECW!


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

EC-DUB chants now hahaha


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW chants for no fucking reason!!!


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol at the 4/10 sign 


Eeee Ceeee dubb chants


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'DDP' chants?


----------



## Lydeck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW chants lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Does anyone know all of the things they've chanted so far?


OLEY OLEY OLEY
Justin Roberts
JBL
Cole
Jerry
Boring
mike chioda
RVD


----------



## ECWFTW420

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW chants? lulz


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wish it could be mania every week...just so we could get a post mania RAW.


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECW, WOW. THIS CROOOOOWD.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton and Sheamus are position very poorly and let out to dry, crowd entertaining themselves


----------



## Buckley

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince is thinking: "WOW GIVING CENA THE TITLE WAS GREAT" :vince2


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I guarantee if Bork comes out tonight, we are gonna hear UFC chants


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ECDUB ECDUB :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd > Miami's crowd.

All we need is more Yes chants. :lol


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brock Lesnar Mark Out guy chant is coming up..


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

E-C-Dub! Take that WWECW.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RockCold said:


> Can someone sum up RAW for me? How good has it been? Is it worth watching the first half?


One of the best Raws in years. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the wave LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RockCold said:


> Can someone sum up RAW for me? How good has it been? Is it worth watching the first half?


Tonight so far >>>>> MANIA...nuff said :clap


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at all these random chants. 

I think it's causing Orton to give less fucks each second.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

INB4 HARLEM SHAKE LOL :lmao


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ola :mark: Best crow ever.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

mexican wave hahhaaa


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol this is the best thing ever.,


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

okay....The Crowd is doing the Wave. 


Miami has officially been surpassed. 

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao JBL


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the wave lol


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The fucking wave lmao hahahaha


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Don't ruin it with a mexican wave, come on!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh my god they're doing a wave. this is funny, but sad at the same time. so sad


----------



## Lydeck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A fucking wave? LMAO


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A Mexican wave :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE WAVE!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao the wave


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT, MEXICAN WAVE. HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Send for the man!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*They're making a crowd wave now. Holy shit, this crowd should just go everywhere. :mark:*


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WAVES! :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Alternate WWE Universe???

:vince3


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

omg the wave :lol


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Camera diverting away from the match and to the crowd wave! Love it! :lol


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love how the crowd just does not give a fuck about the match :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I fucking hate smark crowds.......:fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Waves? roflmao...


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RockCold said:


> Can someone sum up RAW for me? How good has it been? Is it worth watching the first half?


Crowd has been hot tonight. 
First segment had cena being a troll and Mark Henry. 
Miz lost the championship already 
Ziggler cashed in. 
D-bry lost to Big E


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King: "They've resorted to a wave."

JBL: "I wish Michael would drown in it."

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THese crowds are so great because the mixture of fans from across the world..


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Adrian Neville on Twitter

"OLE, OLE, OLE OLE~!"


----------



## Fenice

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best crowd in a long time.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd on tonight's Raw is amazing


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is smarky as fuck!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why cant every crowd be like this?


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is hilarious!


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd couldn't care less for this match lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

finish him chants?


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We have entered The Twilight Zone... I wont be surprised if we get Cain Velasquez chants if Bork comes out tonight


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Flame of Olympus said:


> They should do a Benoit chant. Would be epic.


i would mark the fuck out.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RANDY SAVAGE!


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHA! END THIS MATCH and Randy Savage!


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RANDY SAVAGE


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Savage chant. (Y)


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RANDY SAVAGE :clap


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Savage chants! YES I LOVE THIS CROWD


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Savage chants!

:mark:


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Savage?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*RANDY SAVAGE*


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Hey Cole, you hear the Randy Sheamus chants?"


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Orton is pissing himself laughing...


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RANDY SAVAGE! RANDY SAVAGE! YES!


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I fucking hate smark crowds.......:fpalm


Oh lighten up. Would you rather have a dead crowd or a crowd that actually seem like they're awake?


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RANDY SAVAGE!


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd not giving a fuck :lmao


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I disagree. The match and the guys in the match aren't getting over. The fans are bored and are trying to entertain themselves by acting funny, clever, and cool.


Seriously... my friend... shut up! The fans paid for the fuckin ticket, they can chant whatever the hell they want! You go to a show like this to have FUN! Not to be there moaning and sobbing...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Send for the Man.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton's about to flip off the crowd. :lol


----------



## dlb223

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH MY GOD!! I've never seen a match where the crowd was victorious!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HBK


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at the commentators trying to act like the crowd not shitting on the match. That all sounds like it was forced fed from Vince in the ear mic.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Someone has to gif that look from Randy Hahaha


----------



## finalnight

Orton is trying to keep from cracking up...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is making this match immortal


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:clap:clap:clap This crowd can't be beat after tonight


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HBK CHANTS


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Nice exploder.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd wins everything. :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They need an Austin chant!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Savage :yes :yes :yes 

Even the commentators seem to have legit fun right now, luv it


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tribute to the late Randy Savage back breaker

HBK chants too. oh god


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

These two should have gone home a long time ago.


----------



## Hera

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The comms have no idea what the fuck to do cause of the crowd. Tonight really is the night!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao 

I would mark for a DOINK THE CLOWN chant.


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just look at Orton's reaction.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everybody is trolling tonight! :troll


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just turn Orton HEEL already..he pretty much is :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love how JBL is marking out over the crowd.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy Savage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

please Dana White chant


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is chanting Randy Savage. Induct him into the Hall of Fame!


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

4/10 crowd


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CHRIS BENOIT CHANTS, COME ON CHRIS BENOIT CHANTS LOL FOR THE LOLS!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Gaz. said:


> King: "They've resorted to a wave."
> 
> JBL: "I wish Michael would drown in it."
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


hahaha


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HBK, HBK, HBK. :lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Someone has got to gif that look from Randy lol


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton almost corpsing there


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My stream is trying it's best to go full retard on a actual good Raw.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

In all seriousness-This match needs to end.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy's getting pissed :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Never thought I'd see a better crowd than ECW's one night stand at 2006, this is insane.

Good thing I decided to stay up and watch this.*


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I love how JBL is marking out over the crowd.


Indeed, Layfield is awesome.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This must be awkward for these two.
If the crowd gets crazy like this, they should just play along like any good entertainer.


----------



## Bionic_Brony

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wish every episode had this crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HBK CHANTS


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could've sworn I heard an "end this match" chant


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just turn Orton heel already..he pretty much acts like it lol :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

About fucking time.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Send Cesaro in, the crowd will love it


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

sheamus is getting slaughtered by the crowd :lol


----------



## HeliWolf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder what's going through Vince's head at the moment?


----------



## dlb223

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This actual match just became WTF


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are you fucking serious.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show of popping the Celtic Vipers.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big pop for Show tbh


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

big sloppy


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WEEEEEELLLLLL IT'S THE HEEL SHOW :show


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show pop, stop it, I can't any more :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince is like, go in Big Show.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show ruins every match


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is why I'm a wrestling fan since 98' because of stuff like this.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so sad. shoulda just walked out


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank you Big Show chants?


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK U BIG SHOW LOL


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CROWD MARKS FOR BIG SHOW RUN IN!

THANK YOU BIG SHOW!

Told you Big Show was turning face tonight!


----------



## Murph

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck your Attitude Era, THIS is the best Raw crowd EVER!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHAHA. Thank you Big Show


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

omg thank you big show wow


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW!!!


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hahahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

thank you big show
i love this crowd


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW

:lmao


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"THANK YOU BIG SHOW"

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW!!!!! LOL


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Randy looks pissed off.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank you, Big Show.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Thank you Big Show"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank you Big Show chants LOL


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW

lol crowd shitting on wwe

thank you crowd!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SUPER FRIENDS EXPLODE!


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW! HAHA


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"THANK YOU BIG SHOW!" :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rock should walk out every week.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW!


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please get the Big Show off my TV screen.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

you know Vince is having an aneurism in the back


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank You Big Shoq

:lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is like this thread every week :lmao


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Thank you Big Show"

Omfg, this crowd, I can't even. :lol :lol :clap


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMFG i'm crying, thank you big show


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THANK YOU BIG SHOW


----------



## finalnight

Thank you big show! I am dying of laughter.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan

They're thanking Show for ending the match CROWD IS FUCKING AWESOME


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd couldn't stand that match so bad that they're actually THANKING BIG SHOW.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BIG SHOW :shovel


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank you big show chants! This fucking crowd! :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

' Thank you Big Show!" I fucking love this crowd!!!


----------



## llamadux

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Good shit on it all.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was actually a good match and the smark assholes totally shat on it....


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is the funniest thing ive ever seen


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank You Big Show chants. Vince is shitting kittens backstage :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank you Big Show LoL


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Has the crowd been like this all night? I may need to watch this RAW in full then.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat pop for Show :clap:


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Thank You Big Show! :lol


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thank you Big Show :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I want to marry this crowd, every single one of these crazy chumps :mark:


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't get the smile off my face, this has been awesome!


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Some people would prefer dead crowds I guess


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



HeliWolf said:


> I wonder what's going through Vince's head at the moment?


Probably a bullet.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Never head a crowd this amazing in ages...THANK YOU CROWD~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton and Sheamus heel turn.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a night.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMAOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BIG SHOW TURNS BABYFACE


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd :lmao: :lmao: 

I cant wait for Cena/Henry now.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao at the crowd marking over Big Show stopping this match. Vince must be fuming backstage.:lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> That was actually a good match and the smark assholes totally shat on it....


That's true but WWE really messed up with it. Felt way too out of place. Wasn't done well. So the crowd didn't like it.


----------



## dlb223

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Big Show is the absolute greatest heel of all time for not cracking a smile in this crowd


----------



## Algernon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They hate Orton and Sheamus as much as I do, I love this crowd.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RockCold said:


> Has the crowd been like this all night? I may need to watch this RAW in full then.


YES!

Get it fucking watched! Its awesome! Marking out like shit.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*"Thank you Big Show" followed by a massive pop :lmao

This fucking crowd.*


----------



## HBK25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well.. It's official.. WWE is not going to return at that arena LOL


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Tiago said:


> Seriously... my friend... shut up! The fans paid for the fuckin ticket, they can chant whatever the hell they want! You go to a show like this to have FUN! Not to be there moaning and sobbing...


I didn't say they shouldn't be chanting whatever they want. I'm just saying that it isn't a positive that fans are ignoring what is going on in the ring and chanting random things. It shows that they're not into what is happening. The WWE shouldn't be aiming to bore the fans into having to entertain themselves.


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

what are they chanting now?


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit chants!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Amber B said:


> The crowd is like this thread every week :lmao


:lmao All that's missing are a bunch of signs with Bo Dallas' dumb face.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder what theyll chant for Bork


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

spear!!! that was sweet


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit chant at that badass spear.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did they chant "fuck you, randy"?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could Vince pay this crowd to travel the country for every RAW?


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We are awesome!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

who comes out to save him?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we are awesome chants LOL


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We are awesome chants!!!


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No heel turn


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"We are Awesome" Yes you guys are :lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMFAO.

"We are awesome" chant.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight

We are awesome!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WE ARE AWESOME :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Anyone bitching about this crowd needs to stfu and learn to have fun.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"We are awesome!" Chants. Amazing. :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We Are Awesome chants ;D. I'm so glad I'm from New Jersey, haha


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes, yes ye are awesome.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

REJECTED!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is so hard to watch


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We're 
chanting we are awesome


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You are indeed awesome. Thank you!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are the crowd all online checking there own epicness?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Prison rape time for Randy


----------



## WrestlinFan

God damn this crowd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We Are Awesome! :lol:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Right you are crowd, right you are


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

one more time chant for the chair throw ahahahaha


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'Throw the chair!!' :lmao


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao All that's missing are a bunch of signs with Bo Dallas' dumb face.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This Crowd has to win the Slammy for Best Crowd Of The year, just incredible. :mark:


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I didn't say they shouldn't be chanting whatever they want. I'm just saying that it isn't a positive that fans are ignoring what is going on in the ring and chanting random things. It shows that they're not into what is happening. The WWE shouldn't be aiming to bore the fans into having to entertain themselves.




Ok, ok misunderstanding on my part, my mistake  But you have to admit this is an awesome RAW thus far


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

you know a crowd is good when it crashes the forum multiple times. Thanks guys your making this show epic!


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

show needs chair throwing lessons


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is that "we want Austin"? LMFAO.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I haven't had this much fun watching RAW in yearrrsss.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

One more time chant and chair chants and Big Show thought about it haha.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

One More Chair chants


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

just showing again that jersey is the best


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lmao this crowd.


----------



## finalnight

Haha chanting rolling chairs!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd sucking their own dicks now...I wanna see some smarky chants when Punk comes out..

Then this gets bumped from 10 to 20 :lol


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He didn't attack Sheamus he's heel again.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ha nobody cares about the beatdown :lmao


----------



## SZilla

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The commentators aren't even saying anything anymore. It's all just the crowd.


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao This crowd is on drugs or something? This is amazing! :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Never has there been this many forum crashes over a motherfucking crowd!!!


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We're 
chanting we are awesome 

How do we sound on tv


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this crowd seriously I'm hardly even paying attention to the matches anymore just his crowd


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> I haven't had this much fun watching RAW in yearrrsss.


:yes


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is definitely improv. Match got fucking buried.


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't believe some of the posters here complaining. This is the best crowd since last year!! Most crowds just sit on their hands for 3 hours!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And then they start chanting for Randy again. I love this crowd :lmao


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the best crowd ever.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol, the crowd just crashed the forum.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

it must be because everyone here is on holiday and has been drinking.........imo give wwe crowds free booze before each event and raw will be as good as this every week


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man I wish we could have seen this crowds reaction to bork beating up the rock


----------



## Mr. Giraffe

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit I'm not even watching this and I'm laughing my ass off just imagining it. BEST. CROWD. EVER.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol crowds like this are the only thing that could make an orton match entertaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton looks pissed off ha


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

fans dont give a shit about randy...and NOW chant his name :lmao

love this crowd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Swear they chanted "Fire Randy" at one point. Haha, I feel pretty bad for Sheamus and Orton.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They chanted Jerry AGAIN LOL.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King call the rest of RAW, by himself


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haha the two guys behind orton


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton looks legit pissed.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOING CENA!


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JOHN CENA PIC = BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I bloody love this crowd. Thanks guys, you're making this show ten times more epic! :clap


----------



## WrestlinFan

Orton to attack Lawler. Would be the only way to turn him heel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Throw more chairs!" :lol


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What were they chanting as big show left? throw the chair?


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And you know Orton is going to throw the mother of all temper tantrums when he gets backstage.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The moment they showed Cena's face = BOOOOOOO

:lmao


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shit is going get really lulzy, when Y2J comes out.


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All about the crowd tonight


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit i can't wait for the crowd in the main event match!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlinFan said:


> Orton to attack Lawler. Would be the only way to turn him heel.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's the most facey thing he could do right now :lmao


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Imagine the crowd during Cena and Henry. Has the potential to be so funny.


----------



## Lydeck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh my god, if Fandango comes out to this crowd he's going to get killed.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

man, I love this crowd


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Give me Fandango, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, and Paul Heyman tonight and it'll be perfect, though time is running out.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the most fun I've had with Pro-Wrestling in a very very long time.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I WENT AWAY FOR A MINUTE, CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was such a waste of time/weird match. It actually feels like they are improving haha.

So far no Jericho or Punk...interesting.


----------



## miguel21oliveira

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yesterday worst WM I've seen, tonight one of the best Raws ever.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd are so great :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You know this crowd is going to explode during the main event


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is just evidence as to why crowd involvement is crucial. Absolute enjoyment. This why the Attitude Era at times was passable. You saw through some of the horrible story lines and booking at times and just got involved in the entertainment of it all.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao This is the most fun I've had watching RAW in ages. Next time they head around to that arena, I think I'll need to shell out the gas money and take a drive down to Jersey.


----------



## Itami

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal 8m

Full list of crowd chants: Chioda, Ole, RVD, Big Show, JBL, Jerry, Cole, Justin Roberts, CM Punk, Y2J, Austin, XPac, ECW, Savage, HBK. #RAW

:lol


----------



## Pasab

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler's cash-in unleashed this crowd. :cool2


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Awesome22 said:


> :lmao This crowd is on drugs or something? This is amazing! :lmao


Whatever they are on, it should be handed on every single WWE crowd xD


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm more into the CROWD now than the f'n show!!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, Vince makes things up as the show goes on, so it's only fair the crowd get to do the same.


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Time for Boreton to make some "impact"... Too bad he has like ten years or so left on his contract.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is honestly ten times better than the Miami crowd last year!!


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd distracted people from the match, but I think that Orton/Sheamus match wasn't bad at all.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That whole segment has to make it on the next Botchamania.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Of all things crashing this forum tonight it's the CROWD. Love it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd should win a Slammy for crowd of the year


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want to see someone try and drop a promo in front of this crowd.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kregnaz said:


> That's the most facey thing he could do right now :lmao


Yea...have him fuck either Bryan or Punk up with chairs..he'll be set as a heel :lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I would've loved for either Orton or Sheamus to go off script and just perform a Savage tribute during that chant. That would've saved it. Just a little twirl and a a "Ooooh Yeah".


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait for Cena to get booed out of the fucking building when he comes out.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> This is honestly ten times better than the Miami crowd last year!!


I agree.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> This is just evidence as to why crowd involvement is crucial. Absolute enjoyment. This why the Attitude Era at times was passable. You saw through some of the horrible story lines and booking at times and just got involved in the entertainment of it all.


Absolutely! It's all about fun. Too bad so many forget that these days.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Been a great RAW tonight. I hope Rock walks out every week


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I havent had this much fun watching raw, or any ppv, in awhile.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Imagine what they going to chant when its Cena's match


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ChainGangRed said:


> Give me Fandango, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, and Paul Heyman tonight and it'll be perfect, though time is running out.


Who are the two females in your sig picture?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Needs Benoit chant.


----------



## WrestlinFan

dan the marino said:


> :lmao This is the most fun I've had watching RAW in ages. Next time they head around to that arena, I think I'll need to shell out the gas money and take a drive down to Jersey.


They're not coming back lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd as officially trolled the shit out of the WWE. Vince has probably burst a blood vessel by now.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What's city is this? I bet Vince is saying nothing but house show to that city from now on


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Got to say this crowd is just fucking weird. It's like arena stuff served them beer on the way inside.


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So glad I stayed awake to watch this. 4:30 in the morning and got work in a few hours but so worth it!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please, give us Fandango...this crowd will tear him to shreds!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lord help Cena :lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Well, Vince makes things up as the show goes on, so it's only fair the crowd get to do the same.


I wouldn't be surprised if that's exactly how the crowd felt. They probably realized Vince made up shit at the last second when Book and Vickie came out to change everything because they didn't want Orton winning.


----------



## tonykegger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



finalnight said:


> Crowd of the Year!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Until June 16.


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SpeedStick said:


> What's city is this? I bet Vince is saying nothing but house show to that city from now on


New Jersey, but its right next to New York City. That with the international crowd = Smarkiest crowd ever.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This night has kind of made wrestling awesome again for me.. and we all thought it was the death of wrestling..


----------



## finalnight

JMassie21 said:


> I want to see someone try and drop a promo in front of this crowd.


I doubt that will happen now. They seem to be rebooking everything on the fly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao OMFG I died laughing when they showed Cena's picture on the screen and EVERYONE booed him.


I love each and every single person in that crowd. Now THIS is what I would pay $70 for!


----------



## Murph

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want to be there so badly. WHY can't it be like this every week?! It would never, ever "get boring". If it was like this every week, you would pay BUCKETLOADS by the time it was coming to your town. Fuck mid-town America crowds that spend 3 hours sitting on their hands. It has to be like this every week!


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Where's Punk?


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Benoit chant would be too funny.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SpeedStick said:


> What's city is this? I bet Vince is saying nothing but house show to that city from now on


East Rutherford. No way he does that. Not ever.


----------



## jaybyrd18

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Btw....the national championship is at halftime....Michigan up by 1 on Louisville...

Just thought I would share that for all of you that have forgotten (and care) about it bcuz of this insane crowd.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd has solved the three-hour Raw format - when bored, start chanting random things.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bet anything vince comes out at the end of this show and completely rips them a new asshole. I've never seen a crowd troll the wrestlers this bad before, its epic.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man Sheamus and Orton got handed the supremely short stick. The WWE is legit trying to ruin them. Why have a stupid poll if you aren't even going to use the results of it anyways?

The crowd was funny but it just saddens me that no character development was gained for either of these two. Ugh.


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL while Randy Orton is crawling weakly, the crowd is chanting "JERRY" and Cole is laughing!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they really gonna try with this Benoit chant.... lol.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena gon get his wig split :cena


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Orton promo just go cut off


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SpeedStick said:


> What's city is this? I bet Vince is saying nothing but house show to that city from now on


It's a WM crowd


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I am SO FUCKING PISSED I went to Wrestlemania and NOT this RAW. FUCK MEEEEEEE


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is it just me or has this RAW gone really quickly for once?


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol why on smackdown?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is awesome!!! Where was this last night at mania???:angry:


----------



## Monday Jericho

This crowd doe...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Absolutely! It's all about fun. Too bad so many forget that these days.


This. A great crowd is infectious and the more people getting involved, the better.


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, what the hell is the decision on the match? Who is facing Big Show? Is it Sheamus? He was the first one to be hit by Show


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait to see what the crowd will be like with cena/mark henry


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple H on Smackdown? Eh go away


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW is the REAL WreslteMania, it's epic.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that's exactly how the crowd felt. They probably realized Vince made up shit at the last second when Book and Vickie came out to change everything because they didn't want Orton winning.


Possible they took a stand for themselves after the twitter voting crap.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple H + SmackDown + Shovel = you know the rest...

R.I.P. SmackDown tomorrow/Friday.


----------



## waterlol0

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We beat the usual ~300 pages for a raw show by quite a bit


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Attitude Era fans in the house tonight!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm almost saddened that it's over in half an hour.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That whole Sheamus/Orton thing took up about 30 minutes. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Bet anything vince comes out at the end of this show and completely rips them a new asshole. I've never seen a crowd troll the wrestlers this bad before, its epic.


If only every crowd did this,maybe we would get a better product


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



El Capitano said:


> Is it just me or has this RAW gone really quickly for once?


Amazing what a good show does huh? Even the shitty matches the crowd carries.


----------



## NOBODYcallmymomma

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



tonykegger said:


> Until June 16.


this >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

plz bork come out tonight i wanna hear the chants he gets!


----------



## yeahwhatokay

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i feel bad for the guys who "quit" watching after WM last night


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Convenient... Triple H on SmackDown, and not on RAW this week... I wonder why


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> This crowd has solved the three-hour Raw format - when bored, start chanting random things.


Think i'll rip the audio and play this over Raw every week...


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old Cena and same old Heel Big Show is going to be hard work


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

H on Smackdown.............................................why?


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can see Vince saying fuck this city and have WWE never appear there again.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple H on Smackdown = You can keep this fucking crowd, I'll wait for tomorrow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That beatdown definitely wasn't planned. The crowd buried that match into the fucking ground, and they needed to do something quick :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Triple H on Smackdown? Eh go away


Probably got scared away by this...


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This site has more users online right now than ever before. A record breaking night. Dem ratings. :vince


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm almost saddened that it's over in half an hour.


Same.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



pwlax8 said:


> So, what the hell is the decision on the match? Who is facing Big Show? Is it Sheamus? He was the first one to be hit by Show


triple threat probably

In before the johnny curtis chants


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If we had this crowd every week. 3 hours would be MORE then bearable.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Hope that Y2J still shows up tonight. Crowd will go fucking nuts.

Edit: YES, if Fandango is here... :mark:*


----------



## Lydeck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

hes so dead lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't remember the last time I was sad that Raw is going to be over in a half hour. Tonight is the first time in awhile.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'I wanna see those 6 guys get it on'


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> H on Smackdown.............................................why?


Can show off his wrestlemania win to a less hostile, taped crowd.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

best raw in quite some time


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i wonder what the ratings will be, hope they sow massive increase, crowd deserves it


----------



## TheBkMogul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

To posters who think this is a great Jersey crowd: Well, it's NOT a Jersey crowd. It's a post-WRESTLEMANIA crowd.
To Vince: He ain't worried since it'll be "same old flat shitty crowd" next week.


----------



## finalnight

Oh this is going to be ugly...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait to see what they chant for this fruit loop.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandagoo is going to die


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This should be good.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple H figured he wouldn't get shit on by this crowd so he'll go to Smackdown where they can just edit the crowd to chant Triple H. :lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lady in red, love it


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Faaan..Dannn...Gooat


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YEEEES

FAAAAAAAAAHHN-DAAAAAAAAAAAAHHN-GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~!

:mark:


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

that girl is beautiful


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HHH on SD hell yeah


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can just imagine Bret Hart:

"Didn't cheer for me? Meh, 4/10".


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Guess no Punk


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Iä Iä Fhtagn Dhaaaaan G'oo!


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yay Fandango! Now just need CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, and Paul Heyman!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango is going to get ripped to shreds!!


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KuritaDavion said:


> Triple H on Smackdown = You can keep this fucking crowd, I'll wait for tomorrow.


Nail on the head.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No punk tonight?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hope we get "Johnny Curtis" chants! :lol


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FANDANGOOOOO


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango now on... Disco Inferno chant incoming? xD (granted I didnt come up with this myself, but still haha)


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't believe this crowd is on the Fandango hypetrain, too. But they liked Roidback, so...


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

puts two and two together..Shield...Punk and Brock..are all Paul Heymen guys


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looks like no Punk tonight.


----------



## tonykegger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



dizzylizzy87 said:


> This crowd is awesome!!! Where was this last night at mania???:angry:


I heard on the WrestleMania documentary that the crowd sound sucks in huge stadiums...especially ones with no roofs. I think Edge talked about the crowd sounding awesome at WM 2000 but quiet at WM 17. That's because one was an arena and the other was the AstroDome.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DANGO!!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol king just called coles wife a stripper


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FANDANGO - expect a crowd bury for the boy..


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Fandango is going to get ripped to shreds!!


*Won't be a bad thing, he's a heel.*


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh king your jokes are so funny please tell more!!!!!

:lawler


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FINALLY :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow, did Lawler just call Cole's wife a stripper?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Even Cena has to be shook of this crowd


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FANDANGO vs. This crowd should be fun.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lawlers jokes are the worst fpalm


----------



## Ether

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Amy Schumer ‏@amyschumer now
Um, @HEELZiggler i feel like we should get back together

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



yeahwhatokay said:


> i feel bad for the guys who "quit" watching after WM last night


GOAT Post.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"I wanna see those six guys get it on." 


k


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango getting thrown into the lions den


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd, what just happened in the orton match, yeah ok it was kind of fun, but you have to know its sad at the same time a crowd would rather do that than pay attention to two wrestlers that are supposedly two of the biggest. its sad. fun, but so sad at the same time what just happened.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










MAAAN...DING.....GOOOOO


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Snoth said:


> No punk tonight?


He is taking extended leave. He is severely beaten down, he needs a long break. He has pushed himself far too much in the past few months.


----------



## Ray

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"First time Cole saw his wife dance, he had to pay a cover charge" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Not a bad line by Jerry


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They try to save money on pyro but can afford random fucking glitter props for Fandango. :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man, I really hope, for the first time in years, we get a long-ass overrun!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



El Capitano said:


> Is it just me or has this RAW gone really quickly for once?


It's flying by. I really haven't noticed the commercial breaks like normal. Also, with the way the crowd is going, they seem to have kept the twitter and tout mentions to a minimum.


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FANDINGDONG


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ITS FAN..... DAN..... GO


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I expect Fandango pops!


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they singing his theme


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

inb4 johnny curtis chants


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want to be like the shield. Everything about them is so perfect. Their theme song is absolutely awesome, their looks are phenomenal. IDOLS


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lady in Red is Beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cole acting like he hasn't seen that pyro before :lmao

:cole3 : Woooow!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kofi?...


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

commercial time

:vince5


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

o god, really...


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KuritaDavion said:


> Wow, did Lawler just call Cole's wife a stripper?


Not a bad thing..


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:shaq well no :cody2 tonight I guess...


----------



## WrestlinFan

crickets lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCKIN KOFI? LOL


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction for Kofi.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm all for energetic crowds (who the hell isn't?) but for fucks sake, they totally ignored the good show that Sheamus and Randy put on for them. They gave them all of ten seconds to get the match going and that fucking sucks. And don't try to justify it. Don't try to make it out like they were being bored to death by that fantastic action. There was no reason. It was just smarks trying to out(smark) everyone else with their hipster randomness(dumbness). There was no rhyme or reason to any of those chants and I can bet my bottom dollar that half of those guys went along with the ride to achieve the usual hipster highs of being one with anti-society, being fucking contradictory to everything no matter how good or agreeable it was, being "in on the joke", being edgy or cool or esoteric or whatever the fuck.

Yeah, they bought tickets so that's their prerogative and it's mine to call them all fucking retards.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango wasn't buried, Kofi was - no reaction at all.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol crickets for kofi


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango is so cheesy and terrible. LOL.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope JBL stays on Raw.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction for Kofi Kingston :lmao


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*That entrance. 

Oh for fuck sake, Kofi? fpalm

Give us Jericho so the crowd goes apeshit.*


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Expect some random chants throughout this match too!


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

More random chanting time then?


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction for Kofi


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The awkward silences between jokes is amazing.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Im afraid for KOFI IN THIS MATCH :LOL crowd gonna eat him


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No pop for kofi...


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Fandango getting thrown into the lions den


You mean the WILDCAT's den?


----------



## NathWFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Haha, crowd don't give a fuck about Kofi.

Might be because he's shit...


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lets go curtis


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kofi ready to do DAT JOBBING!


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL! Absolutely ZERO reaction for Kofi.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This match better be quick, the crowd is going to turn ugly


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is dead for Kofi


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kofi goes for a little boob there..


----------



## arjwiz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

@WrestlingInc: WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is it me, or did the crowd go QUIETER when Kofi's music hit?


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No reaction for Kofi. LOL crowd has reacted to everything BUT him.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn no pop for Kofi


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm actually going to be sad for this show to end.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango vs. Kofi? A recipe for disaster right here


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kofi?! Boring


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Anyone bitching about this crowd needs to stfu and learn to have fun.





Ether said:


> Amy Schumer ‏@amyschumer now
> Um, @HEELZiggler i feel like we should get back together
> 
> :lmao


Bitches love money


----------



## Death Rider

What are the crowding going to chant this time?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol Kofi


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No Rhodes Scholars or Punk tonight...


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Longer entrance than taker...


----------



## Apollosol

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KOFI - 512Ibs


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

boom boom boom! crickets.......


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THEY'RE CHANTING FANDANGOS THEME, OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Absolutely no pop for Kofi. Wow


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd don't even give a shit about Fandango..


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is legit singing Fandango's music. LOL


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



James1o1o said:


> LOL! Absolutely ZERO reaction for Kofi.


He has one fan, just one fan in attendance


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm all for energetic crowds (who the hell isn't?) but for fucks sake, they totally ignored the good show that Sheamus and Randy put on for them. They gave them all of ten seconds to get the match going and that fucking sucks. And don't try to justify it. Don't try to make it out like they were being bored to death by that fantastic action. There was no reason. It was just smarks trying to out(smark) everyone else with their hipster randomness(dumbness). There was no rhyme or reason to any of those chants and I can bet my bottom dollar that half of those guys went along with the ride to achieve the usual hipster highs of being one with anti-society, being fucking contradictory to everything no matter how good or agreeable it was, being "in on the joke", being edgy or cool or esoteric or whatever the fuck.
> 
> Yeah, they bought tickets so that's their prerogative and it's mine to call them all fucking retards.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're humming his theme song LOL


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS needs to be shat on!


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Wildcat kofi kingston


----------



## dylster88

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAMN YOU WILDCAT, YOU SHUT UP THE CROWD!


----------



## MutableEarth

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yay, it's Kofi Jobston.

Loves the jobs you hate


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DEAD SILENCE!!! Crowd bout to shit all over this too.


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ARE THEY SINGING FANDANGOS THEME OMGFGGGG


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dafuq is this $#!t?!? :lmao


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

crowds cheering Fandango


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Chanting his theme song :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder if Johnny Curtis still keeps chloroform on hand as Fandango. Really, I HOPE he still does.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Singin the theme?


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

haha singing his anthem fuck me tis is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Singing his theme :lmao classic.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The fans are chanting the song!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are the crowd singing Fandango's theme hahaha


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They are humming Fandangos entrance music


----------



## TheF1BOB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kofi got no reaction at all. :lmao


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Chanting his theme :lol :lol


----------



## WWETopTen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I usually hate smarks but tonight's crowd is AMAZING!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*dies*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They are singing Fandango's theme!!!


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ROFLMAO - THIS CROWD!


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love this crowd. hahahaha


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Singing Fandangos theme :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they are humming fandangos theme LMFAO


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



arjwiz said:


> @WrestlingInc: WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts


*No way.

If it did happen, I wanna see a video just for the pop. :lol*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Originality from the crowd, I love it :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd :datass


----------



## The Presence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lmao, you can't predict this crowd.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao the crowd singing his theme.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GOAT crowd.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is too damn good.


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fans singing Fandangos entrance is awesome


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark out for Y2J!!

*2,100TH POST!!!*


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jericho!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao 

:mark: 

this fucking crowd...you know who brought it to life? That's right...DOLPH FUCKING ZIGGLER


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh shit I just remembered the National Championship game is on and I'm missing it. Fun Raw can make you forget the world man.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Even got Cole legit laughing.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Chanting Fandango's entrance theme! :lol


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I am infinitely happy right now.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Y2J Y2J Y2J


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS CROWD


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow someone actually interfered in a match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL, they're humming Fandango's theme. It's not a bad theme to hum.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're singing his theme song! Lord have mercy I got real tears!!!!!!


----------



## gaz0301

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Glad to hear the crowd singing fandango's theme, as that means it isn't just me who does it walking about the house.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Y2j!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least they knew when to send Jericho out.


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

crowd chanting Fandango's theme


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Holy shit. They're singing Fandango's theme.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OK the humming makes them GOAT


----------



## MutableEarth

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the best Raw I've watched in years lmao


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this match sucks, JERICHO GET OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Go home crowd.

You're drunk.








On second thought, no. Please stay crowd, please stay and never leave ever again.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Singin the theme? 


JERICHO!!!!!!!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Huming Fandango's theme and going crazy for Y2J, this is beautiful


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DID THEY REALLY JUST SING FANDANGO'S THEME!???!!!


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"They're actually humming Fandango's entrance music."

FUCKING LOL :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd has me in tears. I just can't! LOL


----------



## finalnight

Lol jbl

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JhnCna619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is LIVE.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THEY'RE HUMMING FANDANGO'S THEME!!! YES!!! :lol

& JERIGOAT!!


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are Jericho and Bryan the only faces the fans like?


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL just asked where is the spanish announce table. LOL


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Were they chanting Fandangoo's name? :lmao
*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jericho still here?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL " Where's the Spanish Announce table?" :lmao


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> :mark:
> 
> this fucking crowd...you know who brought it to life? That's right...DOLPH FUCKING ZIGGLER


You've ruined RAW for me with this post.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get back in your Cole Mine, if you are so concerned, Cole


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I FUCKING LOVE THIS FUCKING SHOW! THROW MORE CHAIRS!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That pop for Jericho :mark:


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL LOL 

Where's the spanish announce table?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

poor kofi. he's just a bitch boy now.

:ex:


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NO THE TABLE! NOT THE TABLE!


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best crowd ever.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this crowd knows talent. kofi, sheamus, and orton are overexposed bores. they respect true entertainers.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THEY ARE SINGING FANDANGO'S ENTRANCE THEME HAHAH


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince McMahon: NOW, JERICHO! GET OUT THERE, DAMNIT!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AmWolves10 said:


> Are Jericho and Bryan the only faces the fans like?


they cheered taker too


----------



## Deadman713

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"oh come on.... Where's the Spanish announce table" just lol jbl


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RAB said:


> You've ruined RAW for me with this post.


Boooo hooooooo :ex:


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can we pretty please have this Crowd every week? Please?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I still can't get over them humming his theme song :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RAB said:


> You've ruined RAW for me with this post.


Get the fuck out of the RAW THREAD then ffs.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

nobody gave a fuck about Kofi.

Dango sells so funky like


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Singin the theme? 


JERICHO!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL- "Not again, where's the Spanish announce table?"

Quote of the night. This man needs to be on RAW full time!


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd has made this the best RAW in years.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jericho is badass


----------



## Death Rider

This raw has been hilarious 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jbl: "not again, where's the spanish announce table" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What are the odds that every segment for the rest of the night will be on the fly just to appease the fans?


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL at Jericho hitting JBL's hat off!


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ASK HIM!!!


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WWETopTen said:


> I usually hate smarks but tonight's crowd is AMAZING!


they're not smarks..

they're new yorkers 

lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

As good as the crowd is...

THIS RAW MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> JBL- "Not again, where's the Spanish announce table?"
> 
> Quote of the night. This man needs to be on RAW full time!


Agree


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

its a good old mashing beat down :lmao


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kofi is a complete afterthought in this :lmao :lmao


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please Y2J, dance afterwards, please :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> they're not smarks..
> 
> they're new yorkers
> 
> lol


No doubt! New Yorkers are a different breed of smark.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jericho showing you how to work a crowd


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is a non-canon RAW, just being booked now to appease the crowd. Things will go back to normal next week, most likely.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They should emergency book everything from now on. Just wing it. It's _working_.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LIONHEART!


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol was that a tooth?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I'm all for energetic crowds (who the hell isn't?) but for fucks sake, they totally ignored the good show that Sheamus and Randy put on for them. They gave them all of ten seconds to get the match going and that fucking sucks. And don't try to justify it. Don't try to make it out like they were being bored to death by that fantastic action. There was no reason. It was just smarks trying to out(smark) everyone else with their hipster randomness(dumbness). There was no rhyme or reason to any of those chants and I can bet my bottom dollar that half of those guys went along with the ride to achieve the usual hipster highs of being one with anti-society, being fucking contradictory to everything no matter how good or agreeable it was, being "in on the joke", being edgy or cool or esoteric or whatever the fuck.
> 
> Yeah, they bought tickets so that's their prerogative and it's mine to call them all fucking retards.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So, it's going to be Y2J vs. Fandango in a HARDCORE DANCING match at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was awesome.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could this show get any better?


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I didn't get the chants last night but I hope to get them tonight. 

F U Cena, F U Cena, F U Cena, 

Plus - throwing back his shirt and hat.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Crowd will be absolutely unforgiving in the Cena/Henry match :lol*


----------



## WWETopTen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> they're not smarks..
> 
> they're new yorkers
> 
> lol


Fair enough. I do love New York.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now I'M humming the fucking theme :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Humming Fandangos theme as Jericho leaves :lmao


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cyon said:


> Kofi is a complete afterthought in this :lmao :lmao


Why is Jim Ross' broadcast partner in a wrestling ring anyway?


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMG THE EVIL LOOK FANDANGOS GIRL DANCER GAVE JERICHO WAS SO SEXY!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best Raw in a long time, and that crowd is basically us.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL at the look Fandangoo's dancer gave Jericho


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena is gonna get torn a new asshole in the main event lol


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mister Hands said:


> They should emergency book everything from now on. Just wing it. It's _working_.


It wouldn't hurt to hire this crowd to tour with them, either.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mister Hands said:


> They should emergency book everything from now on. Just wing it. It's _working_.


Rock wasn't going to be on the whole entire show you know


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This freaking crowd :damn


----------



## Callisto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao @ that girl just standing there watching her man get his ass beat.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I really don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight. I can't get over how awesome RAW and this crowd has been, I didn't expect anything like this! :mark:


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jericho is a fucking hero


----------



## K2K12

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wonder what the chants would be if they had a diva's match.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this crowd just put Fandango over like a champ


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So I'm guessing Jericho gets his win back at Extreme Rules.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think I want to marry this crowd.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hell yeah, it's Faaaahn Daaaahn G'ooooo :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

there goes the crowd again with the theme lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i cant get over them singing the theme :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Again!


----------



## Peapod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Most bizarre raw I have seen in ages.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Were they chanting y2goat?

:lmao at Jerry. "He still won?"
Really?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Humming his tune is just epic 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHAHA


----------



## NexS.E.S

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMAO!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

FUCKING FANTASTIC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And Kofi still lost. This motherfucker can't catch a break.

They're signing the song. I can't. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao the crowd dancing to the music while they sing


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*They're singing his theme again :lmao :lmao

AND DANCING! :lmao OH MY GOD*


----------



## Derek

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is fucking weird.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're singing it again!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KuritaDavion said:


> Best Raw in a long time, and that *crowd is basically us*.


:clap:clap:::clap:clap


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mister Hands said:


> They should emergency book everything from now on. Just wing it. It's _working_.


It's the post WM and NY crowd, don't get too excited. I'm not deleting this RAW for a long time, cause you won't see it again for a long time.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is fucking epic!!


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol they're chanting and dancing along to fandango's team

this is the GOAT of crowds

lol the pointing

im pointing at the ceiling too!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Back to humming again :mark:


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we have officially entered the twilight zone


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao: I love this crowd


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

MOAR HUMMING


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THEY'RE SINGING HIS THEME AGAIN!


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My god, this crowd.


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is just too good for words. LOL damn this is great.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YOU GOTTA ADMIT HIS ENTRANCE SONG IS FREAKING EPICLY CATCHY! this was bound to happen


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE CROWD SINGING FANDANGO'S THEME, I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! :clap :clap :mark: THIS CROWD WINS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is so amazing. I can't remember the last time I didn't want RAW to end.


----------



## Original

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Keep it up New Jersey!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Curtis is so good. That was a fun beatdown


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ITS FANNNNNNNNNNNNN DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF?? Man oh man, I havent laughed like this since the WWF/early WWE days


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is Raw-ky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do feel bad for Orton and Sheamus that they never got any crowd reaction.

A lot of Irish in that crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is dancing to his theme. It's crazy!!!!


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena Ads. I'm not even that mad.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tell me someone else just saw that guy in the crowd wearing the one Michael Jackson glove. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not one crowd will beat Jersey crowd this year.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS IS OFFICIALLY ONE OF THE GREATEST CROWDS EVER, I WANT A TAPE OF THIS ASAP!


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still humming his theme! This ain't sing along with FAN DAN GOOOOOOO :lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd chanting his theme again:lmao


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IM CRYIN RIGHT NOW!!! THEY SINGING IT AGAIN!


----------



## Montel V. Porter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GOAT crowd.

Absolutely gutted that I sold my tickets for this show.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is what wrestling is all about


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Zeus85

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now this shit is entertaining! lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can we just have every Raw in this stadium?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Last year it was the birth of YES-Mania. Not it's gonna be Fandango's theme. Fucking A.

I hope this crowd verbally murders Cena tonight.


----------



## Artisan44

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! ROFLCOPTER! I just can't... haha!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope singing Fandango's theme tune becomes a 'thing'. Like how people used to chant 'You Suck' during Kurt Angles.

I'll make sure to sing his theme in the UK in 2 weeks.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If you just watch WM and the Raw after you wouldn't have a clue what in the hell is going on tonight.


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait its 24 hours. How has he done so many apperances already :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol



"Dun dun..da da dadadada dun dun" :lmao


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow..the champ..actually promoting the belt..what a concept


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least Cena walks around with the strap on Public TV. :troll


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*RAW is more than bearable if it means we get 3 hours of this excellence :lol*


----------



## DJ2334

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SJFC said:


>


Best photo response ever.


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BEST.
CROWD.
EVER.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If the crowd would just hum the theme for the rest of Raw I think I might actually die. Legit dead.


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Derek said:


> This crowd is fucking weird.



They're just trying to make the best of it.. Imagine how boring it would be if they were sitting on their hands for the duration of the show.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't want this to end, it can overrun by a year for all I fucking care. 


:mark:


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm pumped for the crowds reaction with cena


----------



## Peapod

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Looks like Punk is getting his time off.


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Crowd cheering!


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd just made that cash in look epic.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince owes these night after wrestlemania crowds 

Fucking amazing


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Don't tell me we don't get CM Punk, Heyman or Lesnar tonight..


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Definitely glad I watched tonight.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

crowd going along with his song was actually hilarious.. oh man. this is so assbackwards


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There always one or two butthurt marks who get pissed when a crowd shits all over their guy but seriously how can you blame them we've all seen that Orton/sheamus match at least a dozen times...


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


>


:clap


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Markout Guy just updated his status on facebook:

Best WWE RAW Crowd EVER!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THIS CROWD MAKES MIAMI'S CROWD LOOK LIKE ONE OF THOSE CRAPPY OKLAHOMA CROWDS :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

@WrestlingInc 9m

*WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts*


----------



## MECCA1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why does thiz raw feel so......attitude era-ish? I love it


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is better than last year's Miami day after Mania crowd.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It has nothing to do with it being a Jersey crowd but everything to do with every kind of wrestling fan being in town this entire weekend not only for Mania but for ROH, DGUSA, EVOLVE, TNA, etc shows in New York and Jersey.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

man i hope helmsley has a segment so he can get the chant treatment. this crowd is amazing. if only it was here every week they wouldn't be chanting after 2 months, because all the ortons, and robots who've been forced down our throats for years, would be fired.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Vince owes these night after wrestlemania crowds
> 
> Fucking amazing


Worst thing is Vince is probably hating this and misses the shitty crowds who do exactly what he wants them to do.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince is gonna punish this crowd by not giving them CM Punk tonight. Well played, McMahon.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Montel V. Porter said:


> GOAT crowd.
> 
> *Absolutely gutted that I sold my tickets for this show*.


Awww dude, fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: for :mark: :mark: :mark:

Please WWE, give me Heyman and his clients and I promise to watch the full show next week as well!


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback heel turn tonight?


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man I really wanna see another crowd try and out do this one. I dont even think the UK crowd will be this good


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> @WrestlingInc 9m
> 
> *WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts*


:lmao :lmao 

This crowd deserved it too. Right back at em.


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And we all thought the Miami crowd last year was amazing...


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Am i the only one who wanted Kofi Kingston to turn HEEL and trouble in paradise Jericho while he had Fandango in the walls?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did this crowd come straight from a pub? It's like they're all drunk! :lamo


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> @WrestlingInc 9m
> 
> *WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts*


That's epic if they actually did that. Trolling the crowd back shows some real light-hearted fun.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

From start to finish, this entire Raw has been comedy fucking gold. Thank you New Jersey for restoring my broken spirit after Wrestlemania last night. You guys did a service to wrestling fans all over the world. Thank You.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Amber B said:


> It has nothing to do with it being a Jersey crowd but everything to do with every kind of wrestling fan being in town this entire weekend not only for Mania but for ROH, DGUSA, EVOLVE, TNA, etc shows in New York and Jersey.



The amount of times i've seen this have to be explained.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> @WrestlingInc 9m
> 
> *WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts*


:lmao :lmao This is incredible.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

‏@WrestlingInc 9m

*...it was just a video package though. Fans talking about how cruel that just was #RAW*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The last time I saw a crowd sing a wrestlers theme was Sandman at One Night Stand. THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Odd how WWE has such a great night when CM Punk does not appear.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There are actually people on twitter complaining about the crowd fpalm


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Trips pussying out to Smackdown :lmao


----------



## Big Stan

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man this crowd are a bunch of cunts trying to get themselves over.

Fuck them.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



> @WrestlingInc 9m
> 
> WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts


*Anyone has a video of it? The pop must have been insane*


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> ‏@WrestlingInc 9m
> 
> *...it was just a video package though. Fans talking about how cruel that just was #RAW*


Hahaha


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Man I really wanna see another crowd try and out do this one. I dont even think the UK crowd will be this good


Depends, it's a strong UK crowd now, where'd you think the 'OLE' chant came from.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL @ WWE trolling. :


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



shutupchico said:


> man i hope helmsley has a segment so he can get the chant treatment. this crowd is amazing. if only it was here every week they wouldn't be chanting after 2 months, because all the ortons, and robots who've been forced down our throats for years, would be fired.


He probably was planned but after hearing the crowd they had a ad that he was to be on SD. Guessing he wasn't gonna get booed out of the building. Dat ego and all.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just hope Raw in London is this epic... And to think I dont get to go, because of my brother.... shiiiiiiit... Come to think about it London better not be this epic... :cuss:


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:brock time


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Smarkmania is runin wild on you brother :hogan2


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is like a darts crowd straight of a 24 hour long coke binge.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wats this new song?


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> There are actually people on twitter complaining about the crowd fpalm


I don't get it at all. Do they want a dead crowd all night for ffs? This crowd is epic!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why hasn't Punk been mentioned what so ever?


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Triple H on Smackdown

Jack knows what Time it is :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Punk would have gotten the biggest pop of the night if he was there


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JMassie21 said:


> Depends, it's a strong UK crowd now, where'd you think the 'OLE' chant came from.


Wrestling fans who've heard of El Generico?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Pop for Paul E :mark:


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heyman's here!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mania exceeds fan expectations? Shiiiiiiiiiiiittttttt


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SJFC said:


> This is like a darts crowd straight of a 24 hour long coke binge.


Couldnt have put it better


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wait wait...this shows been amazing, and wehavent seen punk, lesnar, or Triple H


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Paul Heyman pop :mark:*


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> This crowd deserved it too. Right back at em.


They should start a TNA chant now. LOL.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The real GOAT is here


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DA GOAT!!!


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heyman!


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HHH wanted no part of this Raw. Guaranteed that was a last second change


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Paul Heyman shitting on New Jersey and the crowd doesn't give a fuark.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Big Stan said:


> Man this crowd are a bunch of cunts trying to get themselves over.
> 
> Fuck them.


Lighten the fuck up.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

PAUL HEYMAN


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

brocks not appearing tonight.. oh well, still an awesome raw


----------



## TheJack

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

When they started to chant Fandango Theme...i died.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THEY CHEERED AT THE FACT THAT THEY WERE IGNORANT! LMAO!


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Tim Legend said:


> There always one or two butthurt marks who get pissed when a crowd shits all over their guy but seriously how can you blame them we've all seen that Orton/sheamus match at least a dozen times...


We are not mad about the crowd. It is the fact that Orton and Sheamus "marks" have been waiting patiently for some sign of character development for these two. And just when it was finally about to happen, the WWE completely sets them out to fail and ruins the whole thing.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ElTerrible said:


> They should start a TNA chant now. LOL.


:mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*:brock is here tonight? :mark:*


----------



## HoHo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heyman is....God!


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heyman trolling :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



NikkiSixx said:


> Wrestling fans who've heard of El Generico?


El Generico didn't create the OLE chant.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Heyman trolling


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sandow!! :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAT POP for Rhodes Scholars :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THE GOAT SANDOW. GIVE THIS MAN A MICROPHONE.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat Sandow Pop


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No Punk :lmao :lmao


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*











BROCK!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Haaaaaaaaaaaaallelujah!
:lmao


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God damn he trolled us twice in 2 minutes


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:cody THE GOAT STACHE ERA!!!


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damnit Rock... i wanted to see Bork beat u up infront of this crowd


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

POP FOR RHODES SCHOLARS!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

codddddddddddddddy


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow, must be a helluva overrun in the works tonight.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Trolled the crowd with no Punk.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!!! DEAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No Punk? Damn. Would have been epic this crowd.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL, CODY MOUSTACHE WILL BE A HUGE CROWD BUZZ I HOPE


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Stache and Beard Connection Gracing my Tv Screen :mark:


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

god the bellas are fucking hot


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol Vince pulled Punk from tonight's card. Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here comes the zzzzz's


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd will shit on Brodus


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the chants during this match I can't wait :lol


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No CM Punk?

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Death Rider

They cheered at being insulted :lmao. Oh there are doing the mania match. Dis gonna be gud


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Facial hair chant please.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Silence all of you! :sandow


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder if Cody Rhodes and The Miz shop at the same coat store.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hey look the match they promised last night.


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This match :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rhoad Scholars will get a huge pop from this crowd. and here is the WM match guess we are getting this instead of the rock promo since the rock is not here


----------



## hazuki

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wasted opportunity.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well here's that match. Poor Brodus couldn't catch his break this time.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No Punk appearance tonight would be very disappointing, but everything else has been incredible so it's all good.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Damien Sandow pop! Pyro is marking out right now :lol*


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No mention as to why the match was cut. Glad they're going through with it though.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ass wiggles to Handel are really... weird.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God damn this show is so awesome I forgot the NCAA championship is being played for right now.. LMAO


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DAM DOSE BELLA ASSES :yum:


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Their Mania match at least makes Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great POP for Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bellas and Rhodes Scholars = HUGE MISMATCH.
I'd buy them both with Big Zeke if ya know what I'm sayin'


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All the show is missing...:Rock :lesnar


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I knew it'd get pushed onto Raw.

Just a shame we have 15 minutes left plus a little overrun.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why bother with the WM graphic?


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh they're gonna get killed.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol they don't want Punk to come out and get cheered like crazy like what happened with Ziggler.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hey, the match that was supposed to take place at WrestleMania!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bellas ...so delicious


----------



## Clique

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

King has been looking forward to this one for a LONG time


----------



## Mst

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Albert Chants inc


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they're sending albert out to this crowd lmao


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Oh, I've been looking forward to this one for so long!!" :lawler


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Gotta love Paul E. LOL this is the match that was dropped from mania.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat WM Main Event!!!! FInally..


and punk pulled from a live event where he has a mic, when the ex champ goes AWOL??? smart move.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We're going towards a big overtime tonight!


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Somebuddy call my mamma!

GIANT BERNARD! KARL ANDERSON! BAD INTENTIONS!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This match will last like 2 minutes. Still have Cena vs Henry left


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!!! SANDOW!!!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

sweat tea's in the house baby! damn and with a fresh new look.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd need to shit on the dancing cunts a bit more.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd will destroy Funkadys and TOF


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The two fat dancing fucks...smfh


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bellas looks smoking hot, well done DB/Cena, well done


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They so pulled Punk from this episode at the last minute. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crickets for ToF.

They're about to get eaten alive by this crowd.

My guess is "Albert" chant starts it off.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Naomi ...

:datass


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait is Bork not here tonight then?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Can't wait to see what the crowd is going to chant next :lol*


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh no Albert in front of this crowd...


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*CHOCOLATE THUNDER*


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tens... I mean Fat Albert is gonna get got by this crowd. :lol


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Some more random chants incoming guys!!!


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Like lambs to a slaughter.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CM punk is backstage but Lesnar is not.


----------



## hanzou666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

prepare for incoming a train and prince albert chants


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Wait is Bork not here tonight then?


he was supposed to beat up Rock tonight.. but Rock left


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't know why, but I feel like this crowd is gonna be better than they were during Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I really want this show to go waaaay after 11


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want ignoramus chants


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:brock to smash cena again one year later!


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Amber B said:


> They so pulled Punk from this episode at the last minute. :lmao


Cena probably bitched about the crowd and had em pulled.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

im guessing we get the standard albert chants


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

There is about to be _*a train*_ of chants incoming for this match.


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*sits in the front* 

Ready for the big laugh. Expect the crowd to chant something about the divas.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



hanzou666 said:


> prepare for incoming a train and prince albert chants


the crowd seems to be more creative and original than that :gus


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AnalBleeding said:


> he was supposed to beat up Rock tonight.. but Rock left


Brock was never advertised.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Albert is going to get verbally murdered...Fuckin' WWE :lmao


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## pasinpman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't see this crowd getting on Albert in a bad way after the Fandango dance-along.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*I like Ryback, but it's a good thing he didn't have a match tonight. He would get absolutely destroyed by the crowd :lol*


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's already close to the end, but this RAW didn't feel long at all :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Did they really play Austins theme during the break earlier to troll the crowd? :lmao


----------



## HoHo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Too bad no Punk tonight, with this white hot crowd..they would of went nuts for Punk doing a promo in the ring.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tease the audience with Brock and Punk then not deliver?

Bad idea to piss off this crowd.


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The gone get got. :truth


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "Oh, I've been looking forward to this one for so long!!" :lawler


It's not every day you get to see someone wrestle their idols. I mean, the Funkadactyls grew up watching the Bellas!

It would be like Wade Barrett getting to play rugby with Wade Dooley.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn, punk and lesnar pops could have been GOAT. Screw you WWE. Who cares if they get cheered? Pulled them last minute obviously.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'GI-ANT BER-NARD!'


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I feel kind of bad for Tons of Funk. Not only was their match pulled from Wrestlemania, but it's been pushed to a RAW where the crowd is going to flat out eat them alive.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



cavs25 said:


> the crowd seems to be more creative and original than that :gus


Time for T&A and You got Trish pregnant chant.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If Punk, Rock, and Lesnar were here this could have been the best raw of the decade with the crowd.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shazayum said:


> Brock was never advertised.


so...


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh so we've missed half this match


----------



## new_guy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If you haven't had a good time watching this Raw you take this too seriously. They're having fun and it's contagious.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Team Fat Intentions going to get murdered.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ho ho inc said:


> Too bad no Punk tonight, with this white hot crowd..they would of went nuts for Punk doing a promo in the ring.


Probably would have mocked him with a "fuck you smarks" chant.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

To think, Trish became a hell of a wrestler and a WWE HOF, best thing from T & A (Test and Albert)


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is what happens when the audience isn't full of kids, and its fucking awesome!!!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd. :clap


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shepard said:


> i cant get over them singing the theme :lmao


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

STILL DANCING AND SINGING FANDANGO. HAHAHAHAA.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Right in the middle of the match :lmao

WWE you fucking trolls.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're still doing the Fandango music :lmao


----------



## Lok

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF was that ALBERT?! :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Albert


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I ain't even mad what Naomi did to :cody


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BURIAL!!


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

TENSAI KILLIN IT!


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince right now


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i coulda sworn he just said fuckadactyls


nd albert acting crazy to avoid getting shat upon by the crowd


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cody deserves better.


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm sorry but Tensai made me just legit spit milk through my nose, that was the most hilarious thing I've seen.

And then the shovel.. I was crying.

Just wow


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was a great fuckin move by Albert, can't believe it :yes


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're gonna be singing that theme right up until the finish.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Double Ass Smash, Im jelly now


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Jesus christ im lolign so hard

This is the funniest thing ever


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Naomi with a better hurricanrana than Cena!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Would love to get hit with both of the Bellas asses in my face at the same time


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I ain't even mad what Naomi did to :cody


*:cody Agrees with you, I'm sure. *


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tensai wrestling himself


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THEY'RE STILL SINGING THE FUCKING THEME :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What is the crowd humming now?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well I certainly prefer this Albert attire :lol


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best Raw in forever

FAN-DAN-GO


----------



## The Brown Horatio

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



all in all... said:


> i coulda sworn he just said fuckadactyls
> 
> 
> nd albert acting crazy to avoid getting shat upon by the crowd


that's what he said :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Another JIM JOHNSTON THEME SONG becomes a CLASSIC.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Vince right now


ROFL so true


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL still singing to fandangos song. oh my god man


----------



## Lok

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol I wish I DVR this.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The hell was that Tensai? :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Are they still singing Fandango's theme?


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FANDANGO IS OVER :vince


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd is dancing like Emma lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

double butt bump!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HHH did not want to come out , Cena vs Henry was set for 9:30 now is the main event


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I honestly don't blame them. Im in love with fandangos theme, shit is perfection


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"No that'd be come on ribs."

Cole with the mild racial blast.


----------



## MutableEarth

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Theyre still chanting Fandango's theme lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this is painful


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Fandango's theme is over as hell, they're still singing it :lmao*


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait a second, Cole just called a move


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sandow and Rhodes buried.


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sandow does NOT deserve this dammit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango's theme is the new YES! YES! YES!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I gotta watch this again its been tooo good...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

UGH sandow jobs again to these two losers.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm glad Cole knows what suplexes are. I was worried last night when he kept calling Brock's suplexes "Throws"


----------



## Xobeh

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

sandow is a fucking idiot putting his knees up


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMFAO, JBL.

"There goes Mark Spitz." :lmao

And JBL just said "This is the greatest crowd I've ever seen in my life."


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Albert:lmao


----------



## Amber B

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Just no fucks to give. Absolutely no fucks to give. :lmao


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THEY DOING THE DANCE! LMFAOOOOO!


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Somebuddy Call Karl Anderson!


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd soldout..


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The whole crowd is intoxicated.

Two thumbs up.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Sandow and Rhodes buried.


As were the Bellas... :faint:


----------



## Duberry

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Snoth said:


> Damn, punk and lesnar pops could have been GOAT. Screw you WWE. Who cares if they get cheered? Pulled them last minute obviously.


Nah if they were in the arena, they'd be on the show.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GIF THAT COLE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sandow and Rhodes buried FFS


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Would love to get hit with both of the Bellas asses in my face at the same time


Me too. :datass

Like Maria's, they aren't big at all, but they're still.. you know.. :datass


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Bradshaw marking out over the crowd lol


----------



## AliiV

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fair play to the crowd for not drowning that with boos, they're actually dancing. I love Tensai


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao that was so shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Dudes, if the CROWD chants this, I WILL FUCKING MARK OUT SO BAD!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZofC89F6-sA


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SpeedStick said:


> HHH did not want to come out , Cena vs Henry was set for 9:30 now is the main event


You almost think, Triple H would piss himself in front of this crowd...


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Lok said:


> :lol I wish I DVR this.


I know, really regret not doing that.

Even Tensai looks like he had some life breathed into him tonight.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> What is the crowd humming now?


sounded like some sort of drunken mumbling


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*






:


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Something is in the air in that building lol


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Does anybody remember that Sprites Commercial with the two sumo dude colliding into that skinny dude? Sandow Remembers :sandow


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You gut the rhythm of a drunk elephant :rofl


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cole's buzzin Hahha


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Damn, this crowd makes me so happy, I actually laughed at Cole just now :lmao


----------



## High_King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The commentary is the only thing that has been shit tonight.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The announcers have been fucking GOLD tonight.

So have the crowd.

So have the performers...

Hell, every single person in that arena tonight have been fucking gold, what a show (Y) :lmao


----------



## HoHo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

JBL a drunk Elephant to judge Cole's dancing skills, dance thatf fucking music white boyyy..


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Can't wait for the reaction to this Henry/Cena match!


----------



## pasinpman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is how every show should be.


----------



## BallinGid

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is so amazing!!


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Kurt Warner--christ. Still bitching that the Patriots taped your Superbowl walkthrough I bet.


----------



## Nimbus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd is nuts, fucking epic, even Daniel bryan got a pop.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm just laughing for no reason right now.:lol


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

we need THIS chant, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZofC89F6-sA


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My boys just got jobbed out but fuck it who cares?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I would absolutely piss myself is the crowd randomly chanted this during the main event:


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And here we go. This crowd is about to castrate Cena.


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*looking at the time*

I hope this go over.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think Cena vs Henry was actually scheduled an hour ago but the person who is going to return to attack Cena wasn't at the arena yet.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RAW ULTRAS!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'd love it if Ryback runs in and swerves us with DAT HEEL TURN


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rockpocalypse looks like the worst thing ever. It literally looks like that Mortal Kombat PSX game


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I want the crowd to start chanting "that's what I do" during the match will be brilliant


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



dan the marino said:


> I know, really regret not doing that.
> 
> Even Tensai looks like he had some life breathed into him tonight.


I did and never fucking deleting it.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

best raw from last 10 years at least that i can recall


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> :


GOAT moment of the last like, 3 years.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Man, Tensai made me burst out laughing.

First with his burying dance after the Cactus Jack-style rolling bomb thing, and then the 'YAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!' after they win the match.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Anyone who skipped RAW tonight is going to regret it so much, this has been awesome.


----------



## OML

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Amazing show so far but Somethig big better happen no way cena jus wins or Henry just wins and that's it


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:gun: Rock saves the world?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SpeedStick said:


> HHH did not want to come out , Cena vs Henry was set for 9:30 now is the main event


Oh my god I think you're right. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still dont understand why that was removed. It literally took up 5 mins. The final match ended 15 mins early ffs :lol


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope crowds from now on will take note and use tonight's crowd as an example of how to be a good crowd


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Last night I wouldn't of cheered if RVD came back, but after this great Raw I'll cheer for whatever swerve comes out at the end of the show except for a Ryback run-in.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> I would absolutely piss myself is the crowd randomly chanted this during the main event:


They started a sexual chocolate chant earlier so it's possible.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



pasinpman said:


> This is how every show should be.


its how every show use to be...


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is the quickest 3 hour Raw. It usually drags but I'm pissed no that its almost over.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We need the "JOHN CENA SUCKS" Intro Chant, please~!!!! LOL  What a crowd tonight~!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZofC89F6-sA


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

bork to get revenge on cena?


----------



## Death Rider

The rock should fuck off more often. Great raw without him!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd about to do work on Cena.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Chan Hung said:


> *Dudes, if the CROWD chants this, I WILL FUCKING MARK OUT SO BAD!!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZofC89F6-sA


That shit is hilarious, never seen this LOL


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJC93 said:


> I think Cena vs Henry was actually scheduled an hour ago but the person who is going to return to attack Cena wasn't at the arena yet.


like who?


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So pissed that I missed this RAW live. Gonna watch it tomorrow but I wish I could've experienced it with y'all


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena to win clean and nothing else happen.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Rockpocalypse 

The lols comin from everywhere tonight


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So Henry wins then Henry/cena at extreme rules?


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is going to eat Cena alive. :lol

Especially if he gets attacked considering they'll mark the fuck out for that.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> :


*Brilliant :lmao*


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

For once I don't want Raw to end. Wow


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can already tell the Cena/Henry match is gonna be entertaining as hell.

They're gonna be worse than Cena/RVD from 2006.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Stratusfactor said:


> This is the quickest 3 hour Raw. It usually drags but I'm pissed no that its almost over.


I know right, how long has it been since anyone's ever felt that way!


----------



## MoneyInc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BROCK IS GOING TO EAT CENA AND HENRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What Triple H did was both a smart move and a bitch move.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Alim said:


> I hope crowds from now on will take note and use tonight's crowd as an example of how to be a good crowd


This isn't exactly an ideal crowd to have.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Choking at WWE trying to sabotage and deflate the crowd by pulling that Austin trick.

And it not working :brock


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THErealLEGACY said:


> like who?


Lesnar, Punk, Batista, RVD, anyone but someone


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Anyone who skipped RAW tonight is going to regret it so much, this has been awesome.


Guy on here sold his tickets :fpalm.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Please no just cena vs henry.. someone come back to beat cena's ass.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Stratusfactor said:


> This is the quickest 3 hour Raw. It usually drags but I'm pissed no that its almost over.


I agree. Can't believe it.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i cant think of a crazier crowd than this in wwe history?

ted dibiase jr has puton twitter "FYI, we love crowds like this"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This thread will go down in history.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Rock isn't here? 

Not two shits have been given since 8:12pm EST.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I honestly hope this show goes over. Fuck whatever shitty cop drama the USA Network is about to put on.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuuuuuck....Forgot that Ryback hasn't been on the show yet....Looks like it's going to end with him .....


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This isn't exactly an ideal crowd to have.


you sir are a true idiot if you are not trolling


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> I can already tell the Cena/Henry match is gonna be entertaining as hell.
> 
> They're gonna be worse than Cena/RVD from 2006.


I hope so. I hope so.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd is gonna shit all this next match


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This isn't exactly an ideal crowd to have.


Define "ideal". Then define "isn't", just so I can make sure you're _really_ certain about what you're saying here.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Come on crowd


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



HHHbkDX said:


> Fuuuuuck....Forgot that Ryback hasn't been on the show yet....Looks like it's going to end with him .....


Depends on the injury he was legit fucked down his right shoulder last night.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*I can't believe this is the FIRST time all year i've enjoyed Raw EACH hour!!!!
*
THANK YOU CROWD!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> What Triple H did was both a smart move and a bitch move.


With this crowd and likely HHH just going to cut a promo, I don't blame him a bit. Look what happened after his loss to Brock.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



HHHbkDX said:


> Fuuuuuck....Forgot that Ryback hasn't been on the show yet....Looks like it's going to end with him .....


Good point


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



squeelbitch said:


> i cant think of a crazier crowd than this in wwe history?
> 
> ted dibiase jr has puton twitter "FYI, we love crowds like this"


They might, Vince, not so much.


----------



## ThunderAngel

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

great raw tonight! glad I stayed up live to watch it


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback to come out and attack Henry... then Bork to come out and attack Ryback to get a win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Guy on here sold his tickets :fpalm.


Wow, really? Everyone thought this RAW wouldn't be good though but it's turned out epic. It's been booked perfectly tonight and the crowd is just epic.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This main event is about to get eaten alive. :lmao


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You know a crowd is good when it crashes this forum multiple times lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why do I sense a Ryback/Cena stare down? Which will eventually lead to Ryback/Cena for the belt at Summerslam?


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ROCKY MUSIC!!!! I always wanted them to use one of the themes from those movies!
GO BILL CONTI!!!!


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> I honestly hope this show goes over. Fuck whatever shitty cop drama the USA Network is about to put on.


That's about all USA has. Shitty Cop Shows with a different twist.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This isn't exactly an ideal crowd to have.


Agreed. The deader the better.












unk2


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mister Hands said:


> Define "ideal". Then define "isn't", just so I can make sure you're _really_ certain about what you're saying here.


Just ignore him, he's trolling all night about the best crowd in history :lmao


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HENRY POP!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Please tell me someone has the video of Austin's fake return on the commercial break.*


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DOLPH AND AJ tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wonder why they're popping for Mark.





























:cena


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Here we go!!!


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked!!! SING IT!


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Prepare for the crowd to go into overdrive :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*LMFAO!*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is the GOAT :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark "Ratings" Henry Pop


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMFAO.

Big pop for Mark Henry, and the crowd is singing along to his theme too. :lmao


----------



## step73121

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they're singing mark henry's theme lololol


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I hope they chant "John Cena Sucks" When the music hits!! PLEASEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd's going to eat Cena alive


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

STRONG MARK!


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

First time i haven't wished raw was back to 2 hours.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Someone gonna get their ass kicked!


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dat :henry pop


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hear comes the Cena sucks chants


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Don't forget lawyer shows.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God it's like a thousand mes are in the crowd.

And boy do I look like shit.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMAO Singing Henry's Music


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

singing mark henry song ahahahaha


----------



## Murph

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd is perfect. Beyond amazing. If it was like this every week they could put out anything and it would get 50.0 ratings.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Guy on here sold his tickets :fpalm.


I was considering getting tickets, but didn't really go for it after I spent so much on the Mania tickets. Had a blast at Mania, but I've been kicking myself all night.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They're singing Henry's theme :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This isn't exactly an ideal crowd to have.


:henry1


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


> DOLPH AND AJ tonight.


speechless LMAO


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Mark Henrys song I love this crowd deserve an 11/10 stars


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*






PLEASE HUM THIS :lmao


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WOAH! His theme was in the same key! That was actually pretty dope to hear that transition of music!
Look at those kids rapping his theme:lmao:lmao


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



DFUSCMAN said:


> This crowd's going to eat Cena alive


Hopefully


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The skinny white kid rapping the song. lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: I'm so ready for this crowd during this match


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RATINGS TIMEEEEE ! :henry1


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback is going to interfere.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Before commercial at 9:26 cole said Cena and Henry are next meaning HHH was going to be the main event..

HHH wanted no part of this crowd


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Disappointed that this thread hasn't been re-named yet. *


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This crowd would show less mercy to HHH then Brock Lesnar had lol. Favorite part of the night was Miz getting boo'ed out of the building and the crowd marking for Barrett - and it wasn't because of the Europeans either, cuz Sheamus got boo'ed heavily too.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao at the crowd singing Henry theme. I'm corpsing like a motherfucker.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's a shame this isn't a title match.

This crowd would riot if Henry won.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fans are singing along to Henry's theme :iamo


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this raw shows how if you book things well, you dont need attitude stars to make a good show


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Must be awful being a heel with these crowds, you can't laugh at the chants or anything


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

'Dat Cena heel heat.


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WWE should use positive reinforcement to get their crowds to perk up. If you're a good crowd, you get an exciting angle!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

dat heat! 

#HEELTURN


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lmao singing and dancing to Mark Henry's theme.


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd of the decade!
Crowd of the decade!
Crowd of the decade!
:mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The slower way is the right way? 

:vince


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GANGSTER SQUAD

SEAN PENN, RYAN GOSLING

GOOD MOVIE RIGHT THERE


----------



## Murph

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SpeedStick said:


> Before commercial at 9:26 cole said Cena and Henry are next meaning HHH was going to be the main event..
> 
> HHH wanted no part of this crowd


Very good call, actually. This crowd definitely forced them into some changes.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's 4:00am, and I'm currently singing the Fandango theme song in my living room!

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Please tell me someone has the video of Austin's fake return on the commercial break.*


Wait, what? That happened?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I wanna hear "JOHN CENA SUCKS" Chant


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Skybs said:


> *Disappointed that this thread hasn't been re-named yet. *


Needs to be titled "The Crowd of a Lifetime!!"


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

This is so beautiful :


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

God what a hideous t shirt


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Feels so long ago since the opening promo. Hope the crowd are just silent for this match.


----------



## Aboutreika18

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This has been epic.


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


>


EPIC AWESOME! D BRYAN!


----------



## K2K12

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, what? That happened?


They played Austin's theme and the crowd went nuts.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I still can't see that shirt without thinking "The Champ is his penis."

Thank you for whoever originally said that. :lmao


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena running to the ring to avoid getting booed


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That shirt is disgusting


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena shirt looks stupid. :kobe


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena's shirt is kinda......inappropriate.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everything Cena does is hideous.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Hope Cena wins


----------



## Shepard

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I might have also sung along to Mark Henrys theme :side:


----------



## Tony Tornado

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This would have been the perfect show to showcase Cesaro. The crowd would probably go along with his yodeling too. Now that I think about that may have been for the best.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Dude this crowd is amazing.

And this Raw.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Here's the guy that got the crowd on fire to start with" - JBL

JBL, uh... no.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, what? That happened?


*Some reports said WWE "trolled" the crowd by playing Austin's titantron/theme during a commercial break a bit ago. :lol*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"FUCK YOU CENA..."


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, what? That happened?


Yep, WWE giving up and trolling the crowd right back.. awesome!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now let's hear those chants!!


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, what? That happened?


someone said it in chat a little while ago so I guess it happened


----------



## denjin09

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait what the hell does RTIME=NOW mean?


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How can any straight adult male cheer Cena is my guess....dude is corny...Rock is getting there too..lame jokes in promos :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Match hasnt even started yet and under a minute to go.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena dancing!! :lol


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love Cena's trolling tonight :lmao


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

they still doing the fandango dance lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

beat-um-up! x2 
break-his-neck! x2


----------



## Dugweje

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a troll


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You know what? Cena's been jokes tonight.


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DANCE NOW!


----------



## ASAPRocky

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Eulonzo said:


> Wait, what? That happened?



Yeah they trolled the fuck out of the crowd with Austins music


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango's theme more over than most of the mid-card


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMAOOO "DANCE NOW!"


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena unleashing his inner Fandango.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lmao are they still fandangoing it up?!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Mister Hands said:


> Define "ideal". Then define "isn't", just so I can make sure you're _really_ certain about what you're saying here.


This crowd is good for a laugh and its entertaining to see what they're gonna do next, but they're also belittling what they're watching at the same time by giving no fucks to most of it. The heel wrestlers can't even do anything to get Boo'd either. The heels are cool yeah but when theres nothing you can do to get the reaction you want theres a problem. This is a good crowd for one night, its entertaining but you don't want this every night. I responded to a guy who said other crowds should take notes, You want lively and responsive but you don't want them belittling it often


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



denjin09 said:


> Wait what the hell does RTIME=NOW mean?



*"OUR"TIME=NOW*


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That is hands down the worst T-Shirt in the history of T-Shirts


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cena got the chants to stop :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My face hurts from laughing.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



denjin09 said:


> Wait what the hell does RTIME=NOW mean?


Our time is now


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck i've actually enjoyed all Cena's shit tonight,,, right who the fuck put acid in my drink!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

0:4 now. 

The shirt and hat wasn't thrown back to Cena.


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow first he tried to piggy back on YES last year and now he's piggy backing on Fagdango. Cena is a douche


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao Still humming it.


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW is going in to Overtime and for once I'm glad, this SHOULD never end!


----------



## MutableEarth

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMAOOOOO Cena dancing


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

TELL ME A JOKE! LOL


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still fandangoing :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Killing the crowd noise for Cena. Can´t here shit.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

All this show needs is for Henry to do the Fandango dance

Or Lesnar doing it down the ramp


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Crowd even got Cena acting strange.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sexual Chocolate chants?

:henry1 Dance now!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Dance now!" :henry1

Would mark so hard if Henry started dancing. :mark:


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Still singing Fandango's theme :lmao

Dude is over as fuck now.*


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"Cena please stop wrestling" sign :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think the new "TROLL" Song is Fandango's :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is why I'm sad that Wrestlemania 30 isn't at The Garden. The atmosphere would be fucking electric.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince is going to curse the day he became a Fandango mark if that theme song hum catches on as a hazing chant.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol they're really piling on the diagnoses for The Rock


----------



## the fox

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

so the rock is still #1 contender??


----------



## antdvda

This is what happens when 16,000 dorks get together in public.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kregnaz said:


> Still fandangoing :lmao :lmao :lmao


#OVER :vince2

+ Same Old Shit chant. :lol I knew they'd chant the same things they did to him at ONS 2006.


----------



## StraightEdge91

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SAME OLD SHIT!!!!


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DANCE NOW DANCE NOW

TELL ME A JOKE

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chants. They ain't lying either.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

rock injury is real


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That Taker/Kane/Bryan pic...

Goats.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit :yes


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Same old shit chant


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"same old shit" chants! Thank you JERSEY!


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SAME OLD SHIT CHANT!!!!!!!!
BEST. CROWD. NO. QUESTIONS!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SAME OLD SHIT!?!?!?!?! tell me i heard that, please?!?!?!


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

same old shit hahaha


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The Fandango theme may be the 2013 version of the 'YES!' chant.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



denjin09 said:


> Wait what the hell does RTIME=NOW mean?


That Cena wants the children to be illiterate.


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>I just ordered two of those new Cena shirts. One to shit on and one to wipe my ass with. </p>— Gregory Shane Helms (@ShaneHelmsCom) <a href="https://twitter.com/ShaneHelmsCom/status/321457519933394944">April 9, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Edgehead41190

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who else peeped that "That's what he do" sign?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ziggler Mark said:


> lol they're really piling on the diagnoses for The Rock


yeah seems like its not as bad as they are making it but are making an excuse why he isnt there.
We will know if they have to push back the filiming of herclues


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

We Want Lesnar chants LOL


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

"We Want Lesnar." :clap


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh great, we're going to get utter bumlick from the commentary team when Cena hits he AA like he's never done it before.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF IS THAT ENDING LOL


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BATISTA!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Shepard said:


> I might have also sung along to Mark Henrys theme :side:


I used to sing along with William Regal's, substituting his name in for the tune.


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kregnaz said:


> Still fandangoing :lmao :lmao :lmao


I'd be fandangoing too, this looks like hella fun man


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What the fuck!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well that was anticlimactic


----------



## sm0ked0gg

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Swerve!!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol really


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHAT THE FUCK...


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



checkcola said:


> Vince is going to curse the day he became a Fandango mark if that theme song hum catches on as a hazing chant.


They aren't hazing him. He's over.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wow...what an awful ending to a good show


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wtf?


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lmao WHAT


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF? A countout? What a joke of a match


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WTF???????



i MEAN A Count out....he's the top face but count out?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a heel taking a cheap win.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WHAT THEFUCK!????


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Get the fuck out of here with that ending.


----------



## WrestlinFan

????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well that was pointless


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Imagine Mark Henry dancing like Fandango how awesome would that be! = DEM RATINGZ


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL Cena wins


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

wha!?


----------



## A$AP

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FANDANGO THEME STILL GOING. :lmao 

I am *in love* with this crowd.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

the hell


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Weak ending


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cant end like this


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ugh


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lolwut


----------



## Alim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

VANCOUVER FOR WRESTLEMANIA 31


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

...RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## VRsick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol WWE just wants out of this raw.


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


>


I can't decide whose reaction is better, AJ's or Big E's


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wait what? LOL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

oh man this crowd is just jokes. that main event was jokes

anything gonna happen tho?


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LMAAAAOAO

:lol :lol :lol

Vince is like, "fuck this"


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

A fuckin count-out :lmao, not even Cole could hype that


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

He wins by countout? Cena's turning heel! :jay2


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well that was bullshit.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Beat his ass Mark!


----------



## Londrick

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That's it? LOL


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:brock


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Who's returning? This can't be it. Don't end a show this amazing like this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DQ? I guess this is so they can have a rematch later. Still... sucky ending.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

heel turn


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The belt looks good on Henry to be honest.


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GAY.


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a fucktarded ending to otherwise an awesome show


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

bork to take out ryback

:brock


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*BIG HUNGRY :mark:*


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FEED.. ME... MORE.. :ryback

Goldberg chant, doe?


----------



## mgman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The WWE championship would simply hang off the tip of Henry's belly.


----------



## Edgehead41190

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Its ROB VAN BORG!


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Goldberg chants coming


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What, did you guys not think Ryback was going to show up to face Mark Henry?

This will only be worth it if Ryback Shell Shocks Cena.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ah fuck man


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Weak ending to a brilliant show


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No :lesnar ?


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd embodies this forum. Those fans represent what would happen if we all got together at a wrestling event.


----------



## GCA-FF

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't give a $#!t that I lost the match...YOU STILL GOING INTO THE HALL OF PAIN, B!TCH! :henry1

Edit - Oh great, Ryback to disrupt. :angry:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback heel turn?


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback? What is happening :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Count out WTF

Ryback should hit Cena


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Everything was good until this crap.


----------



## SZilla

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I heard Goldberg chants


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Feed me anything other than a Ryback swerve.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I come back to some really random shit at the end


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HE IS GOING TO DO IT!


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES OH SHIT I MIGHT MARK FOR RYBACK


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> The belt looks good on Henry to be honest.


True True, first person it looks good with.

How can such a smarky crowd buy into Feed Me More?


----------



## The Rock Obama

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ryback heel turn?!


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KILL EM RYBAKC C SJ SKKAKDMKMADS


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Wow they really let Ryback come out here.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

DO IT RYBACK!


----------



## NyQuil

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL at the cheers and boos.


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So it's ryback and cena...


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Start some fuck him up chants crowd!!!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

PLEASE ATTACK HIM


----------



## genocide_cutter

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Woah, Ryback is actually getting pretty cheered by this crowd? :mark:*


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

what the fuck type of fuckery ending was THATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Gayest stare down ever.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

As a half-Norwegian Jew who grew up in New Jersey, it's kind of weird for me to see a Norwegian flag next to the Israeli flag at a show in New Jersey.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lol this can't be the finish.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That ending was kind of lame.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Teenage Mutant Ninja Ryback


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel turn :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:lol It looked like they were gonna kiss.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

damn those boos :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel Ryback = Feed Cena more.....


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: RYBACK HEEL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RYBACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback face turn!


----------



## kakashi101

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Aaaaaaannnddd Ryback gets buried by Cena


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

!!!!!!!!!!!!3jdjd


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YES THE MOTHERFUCKING RYBACK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback heel turn!!!!!!! Y ES!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WOW, I MARKED.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

meh


----------



## Aid

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: Heel turn for Ryback!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*FUCK YES!*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback heel turn? I'll take it.


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

what is this? De ja vu.


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OHHHHH SHIIIIIIT


----------



## Shaddw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback :mark:


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback just turned babyface! LOL


----------



## Dark Kent

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

KICK HIS FUCKIN ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RYBACK HEEELLL TURRRNNNN YESSSSSSS!!!! :mark


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Lost in all this is the fact that Cena completely no sold the World's Strongest Slam.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

LOL THIS IS RYBACK'S SHOW NOW.

This RAW was freaking amazing.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck yeah Ryback!


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FACE RYBACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

sdf


----------



## Edgehead41190

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback just fucked shit up.


----------



## kanefan08

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YESSSSS


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!! It JUST HAPPENED!!


----------



## TAR

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES RYBACK!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BREAK HIM IN HALF


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This is fucking crazy.

Does this even count as a heel turn?!


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yes!!!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

*Ryback getting cheered like hell :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OH MY GOD.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Fucking amazing show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RYBAK JUST SAID FUCK U TO CENA LOL


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback face turn


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I LOVE YOU RYBACK! FUCK YOU CENA!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Guess we know whos into the SuperCena machine next!


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least someone turned, I'll take it.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback just turned face.


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

And with that Ryback is now going to become the favorite superstar of many a people.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Oh god plz not Ryback


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Heel Turn, I think


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

heel turn for NO DAMN REASON :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback is over as fuck!


----------



## Monday Night Raw

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The dirt sheets said months ago vince fancied cena v heel ryback.


----------



## Death Rider

OMG face turn!!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## The Rock Obama

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

i dont think ryback turned heel


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Was about to post a rant.....but now! Way to finish it! Fucking Epic!
Think Ryback's push is back on.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I can't even tell if this is supposed to be a heel turn. :cornette


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What a tank that man Ryback is


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Brock couldnt beat Cena, yet WWE wants us to believe Ryback can?


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So Ryback is turning heel? fpalm


----------



## BikerTaker

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Freeloader

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RYBACK FLIPS CENA OFF. HAHAHA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IZOD CENTER FOR WM 30!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This Raw is PERFECTION :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback vs. Cena. Dark days are ahead. But very much enjoyed Raw tonight.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES!!!!


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol WWE wanted out of this RAW so bad

crowd untamed

oh well back to NCAA


----------



## legendfan97

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NVM! AWESOME!

DEM EYES!


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

yeah that raw actually worked


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Was that supposed to be a heel turn?


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

IWC-You fucking hated Ryback, but when he turns heel on the guy you hate more... 
Yup.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ONE OF THE GREATEST RAWS OF ALL TIME!!


----------



## El Barto

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback just looked like the biggest star in the world. He is also now my hero.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great show, shit ending.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ok, heel ryback changes things.


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fuck me


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

THAT WAS SUCH AN AWESOME RAW! OMFG GUYS. HOW EPIC WAS THAT? OFDKOAKOFKOAKFOAKOKFKAKFAO

I DON'T THINK I'LL BE ABLE TO SLEEP TONIGHT!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What?!?!?!?!! No Batista!!?!???


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GET HIM A BODY BAG


----------



## Bowlen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback still sucks.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They just turned a shit ending into a great one. Triple threat here we come.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That Raw was great, night guys


----------



## redban

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What the hell ... where is Brock?


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Thats how you do a RAW! Interesting way to close the show.


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> IZOD CENTER FOR WM 30!!!!!!!!!!


IZOD CENTER FOR EVERY SHOW EVER


----------



## Blommen

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shitty ending to an otherwise incredible raw. holy shit that was amazing!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, this pretty much confirms a triple threat match at Extreme Rules. Overall, this crowd *MADE* tonight's show amazing.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They should leave him as a wrecking machine, face, heel, diva just twat anyone in his way from now on..


----------



## Nabz™

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

lol great raw this was wrestlemania , but its hard to tell if ryback turned heel with the way the crowd was tonight LOL


----------



## CGS

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Weak ending to a brilliant Raw. Still can't complain that was easily the best Raw since the flashback show


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What the fuck did we just watch for the last 3 hours?!


----------



## SZilla

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Ryback face turn!


:lol


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback heel (face) turn? I'll take it.

Well, that was quite the RAW, wasn't it? :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

FINALLY. That would have been so shit if he didn't attack Cena. THERE YOU FUCKING GO RYBACK!


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I never thought I would say this....but thank you Ryback


----------



## ShaggyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This feud will be HELL for us. We're in for a long ass summer.


----------



## Edgehead41190

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not sure if face turn...or face turn.....


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ryback heel against tonights edgier cena = could be real gud


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Im just gonna be re-watching that Fandango leaving the ring bit.

*Hums theme song*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



CharliePrince said:


> lol WWE wanted out of this RAW so bad
> 
> crowd untamed
> 
> oh well back to NCAA


is this your way of underhandedly saying Raw sucked?


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best Raw in years.


----------



## z2019k

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well that was fucking awesome.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

YES SIR!


----------



## cbcruz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Now THAT is the look the WWE needs in a champ


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

SPECTACULAR RAW, TOP. TO. BOTTOM. This is why I love professional wrestling.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

shit ending but damn that crowd carried the show

For the 2nd year in the row Raw after mania WAS better than mania

Can't wait for next year


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How is this a heel turn if he's still starting his own goofy ass chant?


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd MADE that RAW. Attitude Era esque.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Bowlen said:


> Ryback still sucks.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Based on the crowd reaction Ryback just turned face tonight.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

CASEY FUCKING RYBACK.


----------



## Apollosol

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Why did the commentators look shocked? And I mean legit shocked! They were all looking to their left for some reason...


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Face turning heel somehow felt like a heel turning face.

I am confused.


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HHH to Vince: Ya I don't want any fucking part of this Raw.


----------



## Invertalon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This RAW was one of the best ever. No doubt. I wish more could be like this. 

I wish WWE caved into the crowd though and had fandango come out to finish the show somehow, just for fun. The arena would of went completely insane.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Doesn't really seem like a heel turn, more like "Ryback wants the title."


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, if WWE want fans to support Cena, then putting him against Ryback is pretty much the only thing they could do :lmao match will be horrible


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Alicenchains said:


> Heel Turn, I think


*Looked like a face turn to me :hayden3*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback doing the fuck you to Cena was great, WWE knows how to real in the people that hate Cena.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Anybody who did not enjoy this Raw, has no soul.

1000x better than Wrestlemania


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Boring and predictable ending. Also the WrestleMania rematches were predictable and kind of sad that they did those tonight instead of for those who watched WrestleMania. Other than that though, loved the show and it was mostly due to the crowd, otherwise I would of stuck with just watching Fandango, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, and Paul Heyman segments (which only two of those guy appeared on the show). Overall, best WWE show I've seen in years, thanks to the fans!


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If RAW would always be like that, I wouldn't even complain about a 5 hour Raw :mark :mark :mark

Thanks Rocky for fuckin the WWE and forcing them into panic mode, that was pure fucking epicness


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

At least I have Ziggler to help me through the crap that will be a Cena v Ryback feud.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was an epic RAW! Now Vince has his hooks in us again...crap.


----------



## x78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

What are you doing Ryback? No! Ryback! Nooooooooo!

:cena4:cole3:cena2


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU COMPLAINING ABOUT THE ENDING? LIKE SERIOUSLY? THAT WAS FUCKING GOLD!!!! RYBACK FOR THE FUCKING WIN, HE EVEN DID THE FUCK YOU GESTURE TO CENA AND EVERYTHING, COME ON PEOPLE...


----------



## ironcladd1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was the best thing Ryback has ever done.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Striketeam said:


> The crowd embodies this forum. Those fans represent what would happen if we all got together at a wrestling event.


That sounds horrible bro. It wasn't that bad.

Damn I hate Vince. I was totally expecting an AA for the heel turn.FUVKING FUCK. That old bastard knows how to fuckin push my buttons.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> How is this a heel turn if he's still starting his own goofy ass chant?


You guys haven't forgotten what a tweener is, have you?


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't see how it's a shit ending.

It now gives us the Ryback we all wanted, well, the Ryback I always wanted, the ass kicker who doesn't care if you're face or heel, he'll still kick your fucking ass. I'm not Rybacks biggest fan but I must admit I got goosebumps when he clotheslined Cena and the place erupted.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well all downhill from here lol .


----------



## Gaz.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yeah, I'm re-watching the show right now. It was that good.


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That was a great show all of it


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Excellent Raw tonight 10/10.


----------



## JerseyScottie

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

you're welcome for the crowd noise tonight


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The "FUCKING GREAT"
The Crowd
Ziggler Cash in
Ryback vs Cena
Barett 
Kane/Undertaker/Bryan 
Shield
Big Show

The WTF:
Shaymoose vs Orton
anything else.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great RAW. What 'Mania should have been. Shows like that are why I'm still a fan.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I thought that was an excellent Raw. Question is...why isn't Raw like that more often? You know they could do it. See what happens when honest to God effort is put in? 

Ah well...guess I'll look forward to the NEXT Raw after WM30


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Over as a face, loses momentum, shellshocks face of company, even more over as a face.....


What fuckery is this?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## The Beer Eagle

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Yesterday I 100% lost faith in wrestling

Today I found out how dumb I am


----------



## Awesome22

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Best Raw in years.


----------



## Murph

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I love wrestling. I really do.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Doesn't really seem like a heel turn, more like "Ryback wants the title."


Yup. I can see them making Ryback a tweener though in this triple threat.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So....is Ryback vs. Cena at the next PPV?

Please oh please don't tell me that IS the MANIA 30 match between them? 

Also, ANYONE ELSE notice it seemed Cena was gonna hit Ryback but he defended himself?


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

They acknowledged the heel turn by booing for about 3 seconds when he picked Cena up, then went back to cheering to shit :lmao


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> What the fuck did we just watch for the last 3 hours?!


A 3 hour show that I wouldn't mind watching every week! 
But come next week none of us will think that.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

RAW TONIGHT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WM 29


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If anyone says Raw sucked tonight, you're officially on drugs. Best Raw since RAW 1000 in my opinion.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd being awesome had nothing to do with Jersey, or New York - none of that bullshit. Clearly the European fans are superior to the American Fans.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Not a heel turn. Ryback just wants the title.


----------



## PoisonMouse

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, it's downhill from here. So..


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Highlight of the night = EASILY Ziggles cashing in!! It was like Christmas fucking morning!!


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My only complaints are that Punk didn't show up and there were no big returns. Otherwise, this RAW was amazing. Best RAW I've seen in ages, most fun I've had with WWE in a long time. 

Here's to hoping that other crowds take note!


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great show. Crowd made it great!


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I've been watching Wrestling for 20+ years but tonight was one of the most fun I have ever had watching Raw. Maybe it was the crowd, maybe it was watching it with you guys, but damn I had a fun 3 hours. In fact I could watch another hour of that. Thank you NJ


----------



## rzombie1988

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I reviewed Raw with pics here(more pics and gifs to come later):
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-monday-night-raw-482013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: This was a wildly entertaining show all due to the crowd, which made this must see. Oh yea, Dolph Ziggler finally cashed in MITB too which was a nice moment. The crowd made this show a must see show.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## CharliePrince

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

this definitely was the moment of the night for me

just seeing them spontaneously break out in chant AND DANCE along to Fandango's theme






cray :


----------



## redban

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I was watching this without the volume ... they're selling this as a heel turn?

I saw the crowd going wild for Ryback. I thought he was just asserting his dominance as a face.

I'm confused.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Shit show, excluding the crowd. They were incredible.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



cbcruz said:


> Now THAT is the look the WWE needs in a champ


:lmao


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Latest Shaemus tweet:
Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 1m

Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

This Raw was pretty fucking beast.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

New Jersey in the fucking house.

201 in the fucking house.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler turns face, so ryback can turn face??


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Could WWE make the fact that they wanted to get the hell out of there and end RAW quickly any more obvious?!


----------



## TheDarkPassenger

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The show flew off the rails with Cena intro.

There was no script after that.

Crowd derailed the show and became the script


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Fourth Wall said:


> If anyone says Raw sucked tonight, you're officially on drugs. Best Raw since RAW 1000 in my opinion.


rofl raw 1000 was one of the worst, this is easily best in last 10 years unless anyone can point out any ones similar quality, i may have forgotten


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Tonight is the standard bearer of WHAT ALL SHOWS Live should be like Each Monday!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

GOAT Raw of 2013. :mark:

:ryback making an impact at the end. FINISH. IT.

"Nobody ruins my title celebration."










:buried


----------



## cyrus_cesar

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I must not be able to stand Cena...I was actually hyped for Ryback..


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 2m
Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob

HAHAHA


----------



## s i Ç

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

_Amazing show, the crowd was awesome tonight way better then last night's Mania crowd. So fucking glad Ziggler won the Big Gold belt once again and hopefully they keep him as the champion for a good while. Sorta confused why they had Miz go over Barrett only to lose to him the following night, they shouldn't of had Barrett lose in the first place but at least he's IC Champion again. No Cesaro makes me  also LOL at Langston smacking AJ in the face.

Look forward to Extreme Rules coming up if they are having Team Hell No & Undertaker V. The Shield and Ryback vs Cena for the WWE Title._


----------



## NoyK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> They should leave him as a wrecking machine, face, heel, diva just twat anyone in his way from now on..


*I agree. Just let him fuck shit up everywhere he goes.*


----------



## Disciple514

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

You know something is screwed up when the crowd is drawing more than the wrestlers.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Star is born - Fandango.


----------



## bob311

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No Punk, Lesnar, HHH or Rock = best raw in a long time...shocking!


----------



## The Cowboy!!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

The crowd made it for me, without the crowd it would have been nothing but a regular boring Raw with a few new champs! Great crowd & well done ziggles.


----------



## Dash24

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Amazing show and loved the ending even though I'm not the biggest fan of Ryback?

Its ridiculous how Ryback keeps losing and he's STILL over.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Plot Twist: Ryback eats the title


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Good show. Some boring parts, but it was mostly fun.



El Capitano said:


> Latest Shaemus tweet:
> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 1m
> 
> Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob


They did and they were bored by what they saw.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RAB said:


> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 2m
> Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob
> 
> HAHAHA


poor fucking bastard


----------



## SP103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's pretty much confirmed now they are moving away from a Rock rematch at Extreme Rules due to his injuries (alledged). 

I just don't see where Rock got hurt last night.


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

That ending was amazing. The FU to Cena was gold.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

NOO JOISEY making this Raw something special. Best Raw I've seen since last years post-WM show.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

One can only wonder if Fandango's theme song will become a thing for crowds in other arenas... ...yes, it probably will.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm wide awake right now and it's 4am here. I ain't sleeping tonight, that RAW has got me pumped up.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they decided to do that Ryback finish like 10 minutes before they went out. That's how a lot of the show felt actually. The Jericho thing felt so out of character. The Orton/Sheamus thing I don't even have words for. Even The Shield thing would have felt strange on a normal RAW.

However, it was one of the best RAW's in a long time. Fancy that? Probably the worst booking but nevertheless a great RAW.

I hope people hum Fandango's theme forever more!


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ARE YOU ALL SPORTS ENTERTAINED? :vince2


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

One point I took from that is that Ryback is indeed over as hell. Even with the smark crowd.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*










:lmao I am not sleeping tonight then.....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



RAB said:


> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 2m
> Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob
> 
> HAHAHA


:lmao

OMFGGGG LOL


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Say what you want about Ryback, but no one is more over than Fandango right now.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ryback should just be what Kane used to be


----------



## Lok

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I was gigglin' :lol my balls off tonight. Very Fun.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

basically ecw crowd, too bad it will probably go back to family crowd next week with no chants


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> I don't see how it's a shit ending.
> 
> It now gives us the Ryback we all wanted, well, the Ryback I always wanted, the ass kicker who doesn't care if you're face or heel, he'll still kick your fucking ass. I'm not Rybacks biggest fan but I must admit I got goosebumps when he clotheslined Cena and the place erupted.


I didn't like the ending because I predicted it last week and have not interest in Ryback's character at the moment. I'd probably love him if he had a good manager, but whatever. XD


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



El Capitano said:


> Latest Shaemus tweet:
> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 1m
> 
> Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw was epic up until the ending

:lmao @ people swinging from Ryback's dick now. He's still fucking trash


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fair play to Sheamus for the tweet, shoulda walked out imo.. lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> :lmao I am not sleeping tonight then.....


"So like am I a heel or a face?"


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

HHH was too much of a coward to face this crowd


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I'm just glad that this Raw will be remembered for that great crowd from Jersey and not the one where Rock bailed.


----------



## CGS

Honestly if you look through Raw as a whole it was pretty average but th of Crowd made it 10x better than it actually was. Just goes to show how much a great crowd adds to an wrestling event


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



all in all... said:


> poor fucking bastard


He and Randy are positioned as Cena-Like/Team PG/Super Friends. 

Sucks to be them.

Thank you Big Show, indeed.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JMassie21 said:


> Say what you want about Ryback, but no one is more over than Fandango right now.


His theme tune is over, Fandango however is certainly NOT the most over.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Waffelz said:


> The crowd being awesome had nothing to do with Jersey, or New York - none of that bullshit. Clearly the European fans are superior to the American Fans.


It was definitely an international crowd. Norwegian/Israeli flags. Would be stupid to fly there just for Mania. They probably got a package deal.


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great raw. Will have a write up for you guys tomorrow on PW.net!!

The crowd was great!


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



BANKSY said:


> :lmao I am not sleeping tonight then.....


Vince was jacking it backstage when he saw this.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Anyone who complains about smark crowds can shut the fuck up now. They just turned a mediocre Raw into a 3 hour laugh-fest. It's entertainment, people. Deal with it.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



wkdsoul said:


> Fair play to Sheamus for the tweet, shoulda walked out imo.. lol.


He knows the crowds will be shit from next week onwards. (Apart from when they come over here)


----------



## K2K12

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Ziggler is the world heavyweight champion.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AmWolves10 said:


> HHH was too much of a coward to face this crowd


He was never going to be there. Smackdown was reported, advertised and a lock for months.


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

BEST.SHOW.EVER


----------



## mjames74

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



abrown0718 said:


> Raw was epic up until the ending
> 
> :lmao @ people swinging from Ryback's dick now. He's still fucking trash


I think we're just happy that 1: Cena got planted, 2: SOMEONE turned, at that point in the show didn't matter who, anyone would do, was the only thing missing.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ElTerrible said:


> It was definitely an international crowd. Norwegian/Israeli flags. Would be stupid to fly there just for Mania. They probably got a package deal.


agree the us wwe crowds suck dick, bring a ppv overseas and it will be epic


----------



## SDWarrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

So is Ryback a heel?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

WrestleMania 31 should be in Izod Center. So should ever Raw this year.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I don't know how you can possibly shit on the ending, that crowd MADE Ryback especially considering smarks were going apeshit for him. Fuck it, I want Ryback to succeed, and now all they can do is pull through with his push as a tweener and build others to HIS level. BEST RAW IN YEARS!


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I was there. It was a very international. Ton of flags and people representing different countries.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Last year it was Bryan, this year....Fandango.

*sings theme song*


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

New Jersey/New York crowds are usually great but when you add European crowds to it this is the end result. Pure Epicness!


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



EdgeHead103 said:


> I was there. It was a very international. Ton of flags and people representing different countries.


lucky as dude!


----------



## JC00

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> He was never going to be there. Smackdown was reported, advertised and a lock for months.


Oh stop. He heard that crowd and pissed his pants.


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> WrestleMania 31 should be in Izod Center. So should ever Raw this year.


I think it was moreso the European fans than the New Jersey fans that made this show.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I still can't believe people don't realise the crowd was an international crowd


----------



## DXfan99

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Great raw cant wait for next week


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

If I go to Mania next year, I'm getting tickets for the Raw after first. Good show, made outstanding by the outstanding crowd. Ziggler cash-in was the peak but nearly everything else was amazing. 

I sincerely hope every single person who plans on buying a ticket to a WWE show looks at this crowd and understands THIS is how it's supposed to be done. I know it's probably too much to hope for, but wrestling is so much more fun when the fans are having fun.


----------



## Mister Hands

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Well, I look forward to a solid fortnight of being unable to stop humming Fandango's theme.


----------



## JMassie21

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Apparently as the fans were leaving, Fandango's music just started up again. Hahahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Still want a video of the WWE trolling the fans with Austins theme :lol


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

It's a good thing Triple H beat Lesnar last night. If he didnt save his career, we would've not seen him on RAW tonight


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SDWarrior said:


> So is Ryback a heel?


Came off more as people are hunting the champ. Just my view. Cena is so heelish and the Feed Me More chant is addictive, plus Ryback loses all the time, yet is still over, so this may not work the way WWE wants it to work.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm just glad that this Raw will be remembered for that great crowd from Jersey and not the one where Rock bailed.


I'm glad I saw it live and not the next day, was such an awesome experience. And seeing Ziggler's cash in live was epic, marked out well and truly.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Absolute said:


> Anyone who complains about smark crowds can shut the fuck up now. They just turned a mediocre Raw into a 3 hour laugh-fest. It's entertainment, people. Deal with it.


It was still a terrible RAW imo & the crowd played a big part in it.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



abrown0718 said:


> Raw was epic up until the ending
> 
> :lmao @ people swinging from Ryback's dick now. He's still fucking trash


Rather fucking confusing as they practically shitted on Orton, Sheamus, Cena, and everyone else who all are better than Ryback.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Raw was great mostly due to that awesome crowd. Even through all the shit we get year round from WWE, its nights like this that make me proud to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

As great as this RAW was, did anyone else pity Sheamus and Orton?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I think this crowd single-handedly got Fandangoo over. Last year the Mania Raw crowd got over/started the yes chant. Crowds in the following weeks copied what they did. I can see crowds copying this Fandangoo stuff to a small extent.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Every time I try and leave they rope me back in. I had no intention of watching RAW and only tuned in after hearing Rocky walked out to see what I expected to be a hilarious abortion of a show.

Instead we got the best RAW in years, and easily the best crowd in years. But it wasn't JUST the crowd, the show was actually very good too. Each segment progressed something, there was no overload of ads, and everything had a purpose in the show.

It should be more obvious than ever the little symbiotic relationship between the show and the fans now. When the show has good progression and things happen the fans are fucking nuts, and when the crowd is as energetic and lively as it was tonight, it infects everyone else. Not just us watching from home but it seemed even those on the show were having a lot of fun. The commentators were more lively than usual, and guys like Ryder and Tensai and even Cena who was actually tolerable (and dare I say, funny) for the first time in nearly 10 years, all seemed to have an extra spark in them than usual. 

The Fandango theme singing was starting to get a bit old the 6th or so time the crowd did it but aside from that and the lame main event's match ending and HHH bitching out, that was a phenomenal show. Oh, and that "twitter poll but not really a twitter poll" segment was a waste, that was weird.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



El Capitano said:


> Latest Shaemus tweet:
> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus 1m
> 
> Just wrassled Randy on RAW. Anyone notice?? #ManiaFallout #NJChantMob


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Kudos to Sheamus, sounds like this will get quite some funny jokes backstage, I'm willing to bet that though Vince probably still rages somewhere most of the roster actually had a good time tonight, Orton wasn't the only one who barely escaped an ultra-corpsing :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Is it wrong that I'm psyched for next year's post-Mania show?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Fandango is MASSIVELY over :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ChainGangRed said:


> I think it was moreso the European fans than the New Jersey fans that made this show.


Nope. NY/NJ is always great. Plus the fact it was the night after WM.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Cole said The Rock had a hernia. Is that legit? If he did he's pretty much done.


----------



## MysticRVD

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Got to love crowd chanting for the ref, all of the commentators, Justin Roberts, and past wrestlers while Sheamus and Orton went at it


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

My friend texted me and said they played Fandango's theme as the crowd was exiting the arena


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Blueforce7 said:


> As great as this RAW was, did anyone else pity Sheamus and Orton?


Nope and I doubt either of them mind neither, I bet they had an absolute blast.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Blueforce7 said:


> As great as this RAW was, did anyone else pity Sheamus and Orton?


They were screwed either way. It was an impromptu match which no one expected and didn't exactly care about (fighting Show isn't exactly a huge reward is it) and they didn't really set the world alight either, probably because the crowd didn't exactly care what they saw. It was a positive way of dissing a match but I feel bad for them because they probably feel quite disrespected and they really didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Watching again for extra lolz!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

How does one get the fandango entrance theme out of their head? my god this is brutal lol


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Cole said The Rock had a hernia. Is that legit? If he did he's pretty much done.



Hernia's aren't always that bad. But I just think they were trying to cover up Rock not being there


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



checkcola said:


> Came off more as people are hunting the champ. Just my view. Cena is so heelish and the Feed Me More chant is addictive, plus Ryback loses all the time, yet is still over, so this may not work the way WWE wants it to work.


This will backfire just like Austin's heel turn


----------



## blink_41sum_182

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

ZIGGLER!

THE CROWD!

Awesome show


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


> My friend texted me and said they played Fandango's theme as the crowd was exiting the arena


That's brilliant if true. Shows WWE has a sense of humor. I bet it was ok'd by Triple H rather than Vince. Can't see Vince doing something like that.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


> My friend texted me and said they played Fandango's theme as the crowd was exiting the arena


So awesome :clap::ex:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> Still want a video of the WWE trolling the fans with Austins theme :lol


WWE would have footage but I reckon folks in the arena were too busy getting hyped at a possible appearance to record in time.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



The Beer Eagle said:


> Yesterday I 100% lost faith in wrestling
> 
> Today I found out how dumb I am


you really are dumb

other than the AWESOME crowd and Ziggler casing in, the show was terrible, and we're on the edge of yet another Cena/monster heel feud for the upcoming weeks, with no Punk or Rock, the two who actually add edge to the show

but hey that's your preference, enjoy the bland product for the next months, hope you could cope with the fact that a crowd like this is a once-a-year deal and won't be on every show and every week


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nope. NY/NJ is always great. Plus the fact it was the night after WM.


Exactly. It was a mixed crowd. Wrestling fans travel to Mania from all around the world and after Vince ruined their WM experience somewhat they probably said _Fuck It, we are going to have fun tonight no matter what stupid shit Vince throws out there_.


----------



## Hawksea

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I just love how everybody suddenly wants a piece of the WWE championship ever since Punk dropped it back in January and treat it like it's the most important thing in the company again.


----------



## GOON

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Humming Fandango's theme should replace the "what" chants.


----------



## Itami

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


> My friend texted me and said they played Fandango's theme as the crowd was exiting the arena


Yeah they did :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



ChainGangRed said:


> I think it was moreso the European fans than the New Jersey fans that made this show.


I got a theory and it may be wrong but only the crazy diehard fellas came out to RAW the night after the biggest wrestling show in the year and assumedly there's some cross-over there, resulting in a crazy smark crowd still hyped up from Wrestlemania and filled with people from around the world. Post-Wrestlemania crowds are usually pretty crazy (though not nearly as much as this one was). Also there were a few other wrestling shows in the area I believe so that probably helped too.


----------



## Blueforce7

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Is it wrong that I'm psyched for next year's post-Mania show?


No! That's two amazing poat-Mania RAW's in a row. After last years post-Mania RAW, I was hyped for tonight show. And I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## TJC93

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

No dark match?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

I still wonder if the show would have been as epic if Rock didn't bail. Would we have got that awesome Ziggler cash in? Would we have got that awesome Orton/Sheamus crowd interaction etc. and the Fandango humming etc. 

I'm certainly glad.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



KatKayson said:


> My friend texted me and said they played Fandango's theme as the crowd was exiting the arena


Damn, even the production crew is having fun tonight, I'm willing to bet money that the only person in that arena that is pissed about this show is Vince, because nothing worked like he planned it 5 minutes before :lmao


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*

Vince saw that crowd reaction and is now planning to turn Fandango face


----------



## DogSaget

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming "ChaChaLaLa"*

...

Big E undoing the straps for his finisher...


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming "ChaChaLaLa"*

The only thing I would change about this show is giving Cesaro a match with Ryder rather than having the pointless three man tag match.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Hawksea said:


> I just love how everybody suddenly wants a piece of the WWE championship ever since Punk dropped it back in January and treat it like it's the most important thing in the company again.


Thats how it should always be! not fighting for redemption or because he's mexican..

its because you want the GOLD!


----------



## WWE

I was laughing hard when tensai got tagged in and went all crazy then the commentators started to get all crazy lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nuski

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

If this Fandango things spreads say bye bye to his career.


----------



## KatKayson

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Headliner said:


> That's brilliant if true. Shows WWE has a sense of humor. I bet it was ok'd by Triple H rather than Vince. Can't see Vince doing something like that.


Yeah he also told me WWE trolled them by having a promo type thing for SCSA and the glass broke and everyone went crazy. lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



$osa said:


> If this Fandango things spreads say bye bye to his career.


How? They would be making his career. Until now I was certain he would be a jobber in six months.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Get Fandango shirts in production immediately :vince2


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

The crowd MADE Raw, otherwise it was a pretty okay show. I loved Ziggler cashing in, The Shield gunning for Taker, and he ending segment but the crowd helped me get through all the boring bits. I only watched the Main Event to what they would come up with while Cena was present haha


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal 46s
> 
> “@PatLaprade: Wow! People are honking Fandango's music with their car in the parking lot!! @arda_ocal @WWE Awesome!” #ILoveWrestling


Icant... Im laughing so fucking hard at this and its 4.25am :lmao


----------



## Rickey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Crazy crowd tonight, made Raw waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more fun than Wrestlemania last night.

FEED ME MORE! Ryback with that "WAKE UP!" bang clothesline, holding up the title. FEED ME MORE! WAKE UP!!!!!

This crowd made the show tonight but shoutout to that Miz vs. Barrett match too, glad they got more time. MOTN but still FEED ME MORE!!!!

WAKE UP!!! FINISH IT!!!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Is it wrong that I'm psyched for next year's post-Mania show?


Nope. Because I feel the exact same way.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Tiago said:


> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal 46s
> 
> “@PatLaprade: Wow! People are honking Fandango's music with their car in the parking lot!! @arda_ocal @WWE Awesome!” #ILoveWrestling
> 
> 
> Icant... Im laughing so fucking hard at this and its 4.25am :lmao


:clap:clap

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Better title, but I liked my idea best.. it even fit the Mania theme!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Cookie Monster said:


> I still wonder if the show would have been as epic if Rock didn't bail. Would we have got that awesome Ziggler cash in? Would we have got that awesome Orton/Sheamus crowd interaction etc. and the Fandango humming etc.
> 
> I'm certainly glad.


I don't see how Rock being there would have affected any of those things. I'm sure they planned to put the title on Ziggler beforehand and the crowd was gonna chant whatever they wanted tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Tiago said:


> Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal 46s
> 
> “@PatLaprade: Wow! People are honking Fandango's music with their car in the parking lot!! @arda_ocal @WWE Awesome!” #ILoveWrestling
> 
> 
> Icant... Im laughing so fucking hard at this and its 4.25am


My god. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

_Da-da, da da duhdada, Da-da....._


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

FAN DAN GOAT


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



abrown0718 said:


> I don't see how Rock being there would have affected any of those things. I'm sure they planned to put the title on Ziggler beforehand and the crowd was gonna chant whatever they wanted tonight.


Show would have been different. Different time slots etc. Something about the run ins during matches didn't seem right to me although I enjoyed them. I doubt we'd have got what we did, who knows, we may have got better chants?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Fandango's Music with their cars :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I'm sad that it's over.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I've been singing along to Fandango's theme for ages. Now it's gone mainstream. Dammit.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

mute the TV and remove Ziggler winning the title and you got an average show, get real people


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

After raw went off the air check out what happened

www.sports-report.net/b95


----------



## RAB

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

This is what happens when Vince and WWE are FORCED to be creative. It took The Rock leaving for them to book a great show. I'm pretty sure once Vince found out The Rock wouldn't make it he actually listened to his creative team and Hunter cause he had his back against the wall.


----------



## GOON

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Rocky Mark said:


> mute the TV and remove Ziggler winning the title and you got an average show, get real people


Remove Rock/Austin and HHH/Taker from Wrestlemania 17 and you have a crappy show.

Get real.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Rocky Mark said:


> mute the TV and remove Ziggler winning the title and you got an average show, get real people


Don't mute the TV, watch Ziggler winning and you get an epic show.

What exactly is your point? That if you take out the highlights of something, it gets worse? fpalm


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Great show.Other than Punk/Taker it was better than WM29.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Rock would have told a boring ass story from his childhood and crowd would have popped for Brock kicking his ass. That is all.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Was Brock supposed to be there tonight or not?


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Rocky Mark said:


> *mute the TV* and remove Ziggler winning the title *and you got an average show, get real people*


...unless you're deaf, that's not how anyone watches wrestling. So you could basically say the same about every episode of RAW, because it would make the same amount of sense (none) if you did.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Decent Raw, but I'm very disappointed that they decided to pull an old-school TNA trick.........use the very next show to cover up their PPV missteps. All the excitement happened tonight, on Raw, rather than yesterday, at Wrestlemania. That's a bad thing.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Rocky Mark said:


> mute the TV and remove Ziggler winning the title and you got an average show, get real people


Let people have their fun. Rock isn't champion anymore. It's ok man. No need to be all salty about it.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Xist2inspire said:


> Decent Raw, but I'm very disappointed that they decided to pull an old-school TNA trick.........use the very next show to cover up their PPV missteps. All the excitement happened tonight, on Raw, rather than yesterday, at Wrestlemania. That's a bad thing.


Yeah..tonight was > Than last night....for sure.


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Told everyone future hall of famer Fandango. No doubt in my mind and this is only the start of the Fandango era, move over Cena it's Fandango time now and the future 10X time WWE champion was over big time with the Smarks. Fuck I am so happy right now with that and seeing no part timers apart from the Undertaker who is the goat and will always put over young talent and more over Ziggler is the World Champion fuck I don't even care about anything anymore, this has cheered me up big time after wasting shitload of money flying over to watch Juventus get fucked by Bayern.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Rocky Mark said:


> mute the TV and remove Ziggler winning the title and you got an average show, get real people


Remove you from this thread and got yourself something slightly better.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Remove you from this thread and got yourself something slightly better.


:bryan


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Tiago said:


> Icant... Im laughing so fucking hard at this and its 4.25am :lmao


FUCK!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



superfudge said:


> Was Brock supposed to be there tonight or not?


No I am pretty sure he was not, neither was HHH despite what people keep saying, HHH is supposed to be on smackdown.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I just hope and pray they can learn from this and continue the momentum.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

TONIGHT...The new blood was over..Ziggler, Fandango, and Ryback


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



kregnaz said:


> Don't mute the TV, watch Ziggler winning and you get an epic show.
> 
> What exactly is your point? That if you take out the highlights of something, it gets worse? fpalm


What he is saying is that the show was average but the crowd is what predominantly made the show seem that much better. I wouldn't even disagree with that because everyone is just talking about the crowd for the most part not matches or feuds that are being started. We'll see next week and the week after how it goes. 

Did everyone forget how awesome the crowd was last year too. Tonight was a fun fun night, wish wwe crowds were like that every week.


----------



## Tiago

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



ConnorMCFC said:


>


GOAT theme! I would have loved to see the crowd leaving the arena and honking this... OMG. I think this is the most fun Ive ever had watching wrestling! Time for me to leave now... classes in the morning... be well you all


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I just hope and pray they can learn from this and continue the momentum.


You know damn well they're not gonna do that.


----------



## Coffey

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

The new Wrestling Forum "heel" a.k.a. the people that go against the grain just to be different, will be the people this week saying the crowd on RAW sucked & was a detriment to the show & the performers. I'm calling it now, just watch.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Jim Johnston deserves a BIG raise.


----------



## Edgehead41190

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



SmokeAndMirrors said:


>


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap AWESOME. JUST......AWESOME:clap:clap:clap:clap::


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



GOON The Legend said:


> Remove Rock/Austin and HHH/Taker from Wrestlemania 17 and you have a crappy show.
> 
> Get real.


well you still have the awesome TLC match..

but what i'm getting at that the show, besides the badass crowd and the cash-in, is just average, 

nothing special like last year's post-mania RAW, where you had Rock announcing his hunt for the title, Punk's opening segment with Ace, his match with Henry and the aftermath with Jericho and the Jack Daniels, Tensia's debut (it was something new), and to top it off Brock Lesnar's epic return ..

this RAW was full of snoozefest matches and segments, there was nothing out of the ordinary or special or new (besides Ziggler of course), i'd never guess this is a post-mania RAW judging by the show, not the crowd 

wait till next week when you get the regular dead crowd, it would be clear as sky: Cena as champion, feuding with a monster heel, a million fillers in between, that's it..

square 1 we're back


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Jim Johnston deserves a BIG raise.


Hall of Fame 2014, mark my words.


----------



## new_guy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Haven't been so entertained whilst watching Raw in a while, start to finish all 3 hrs and the overrun. Hope next weeks crowd was watching this weeks Raw cause they have big boots to fill.

Funny thing was the show was actually mostly about the new guys, but entertaining as all hell. Even the job squad match was made better.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I just hope and pray they can learn from this and continue the momentum.


Is hard to keep momentum of a 3 hour show every week.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

First time in awhile that I have watched a full 3 hour RAW. We all noticed that the crowd was very hot tonight, but they also seemed to determine the pace of matches and show. They really seemed to encourage Tensai and Brodus to not be as boring.

I'm confused on Ryback though. Was this supposed to be a heel turn? No matter where they were tonight they should have known that Ryback would get cheered over Cena because Cena is THAT disliked. I just hope that this doesn't lead to Ryback getting buried.

So no Rock OR Brock tonight. Now i'm wondering if that Rock rumor is true.



Xist2inspire said:


> Decent Raw, but I'm very disappointed that they decided to pull an old-school TNA trick.........use the very next show to cover up their PPV missteps. All the excitement happened tonight, on Raw, rather than yesterday, at Wrestlemania. That's a bad thing.


I agree and it is the one negative thing that I can say about RAW tonight.


----------



## Itami

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*










:lmao


----------



## samizayn

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Durr-DEH. Duh-DEH do-DEH durudurrEH. Doooo re-do-rehh...


Coffey said:


> The new Wrestling Forum "heel" a.k.a. the people that go against the grain just to be different, will be the people this week saying the crowd on RAW sucked & was a detriment to the show & the performers. I'm calling it now, just watch.


it's already started in some places :lol Whatever.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I honestly loved this show.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I dunno, tonight was friggin crazy, I know the crowd from last years mania was nuts too, but they had epic stuff like Lesnar returning. This one was loaded with smarks, and these people weren't afraid to boo stuff that us smarks have hated for years lol. If this momentum keeps up, maybe they will take the belt off Cena sooner than we all think.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Chan Hung said:


> TONIGHT...The new blood was over..Ziggler, Fandango, and Ryback


One of the main reasons why the people who said "they're done with WWE" are dumb because they missed out on an amazing night.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Fandango theme is the new rick roll


----------



## RockCold

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

The sad thing is; it's going to back to same old shit next week


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> I honestly loved this show.


I know because the man in your avatar the is World fucking Champion OMG! can't believe it. :clap:clap::clap


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

"Boring" chants to die... If your bored in a crowd, start a random chant!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*


----------



## GOON

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

https://vine.co/v/btWLDKPHT6a


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Is hard to keep momentum of a 3 hour show every week.


I ain't asking them to put on a show like this EVERY week, but hell they put on a show like this and there was still no Punk, Lesnar, Cesaro etc. They even gave Zack fucking Ryder a win out there tonight.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

If you were to tell me earlier that Ziggler becoming champion would be the #3 most talked about thing about RAW, I would have said you were crazy.

Fandango's theme song stole the show away from Ziggler's big night (don't know if I would call a title change at the end of hour 1 "Big" but I digress). This crowd was tremendous.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

http://over-as-hell.tumblr.com/post/47513297634/we-are-singing-in-the-lot
YES! :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Btw some credit to Miz and Barrett. They had a good match and the fans treated them accordingly. :clap:clap


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Rick_James said:


> If this momentum keeps up, maybe they will take the belt off Cena sooner than we all think.


You know damn well that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Fandango's theme is stuck in my head!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Yeah I think it's very important to understand that the crowd made the show what it was tonight. Without their reaction it would've been very mediocre.

We would've had:

-Another standard cheesy Cena promo
-Absolutely ludicrous booking with Sheamus/Orton/Big Show - Nothing in that 30 minute match would've been entertaining
-Ziggler cash in with good (but not amazing) crowd reaction
-Barrett win the IC title to boos
-A Jericho run in which would have seemed strange and a bit stretched out
-Weird 6 man and 8 man/mixed tag match

The crowd made it, for sure. That's the great thing about wrestling though, it's so complex and complicated in this day and age because the crowds are more aware of how the company is run than ever before. And because some of the booking is frustrating and certain guys are held back and the fans cheer/boo a wrestler more on their talent and workrate rather than whether they are a face or a heel it create this weird dynamic. I think if nights like this keep coming up WWE are gonna have to start evolving and transitioning in to a new style of booking where it's based around the fact that fans truly no longer buy into the whole face/heel thing as much as they used to.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Is hard to keep momentum of a 3 hour show every week.


Sure it is, and personally I don't blame the WWE to have some "piss-break" material in the show, today was exceptional.

What I complain about is, that many RAWs have had momentum for the first 30 minutes, then inflated nothingness until the last segment and then depending on the main event some momentum again or just utter mindfucks.

We have seen the full potential in a three hour raw today, if they take something out of this and bring the average "shit is interesting" amount from about 30 minutes to at least 90 minutes so much of the filler stuff can and will be forgiven.


----------



## dikadeek

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Just got back from the show. Crowd was quite the first hour but then the place just went nuts. Had blast. Fandango chants all night.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Omgosh.....I already know I'm going to fall asleep humming that theme. I hear the whole crowd chanting it in my head. Oh man!

Next week we'll be right back to normal though.....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Eulonzo said:


> http://over-as-hell.tumblr.com/post/47513297634/we-are-singing-in-the-lot
> YES! :lmao


:clap


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

WWE have young talent but don't showcase that is all and tonight they did and want you get was an awesome show. They should move away from the old guys expect for Undertaker, focus on the Fandango's, Sandow's and Ziggler's of this world as they are great, talented and more over fresh.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Just got back from Raw in the Izod Center. That was the CRAZIEST show I've ever been to. I didn't think we could top Miami's Raw after WrestleMania, but dammit we did it!!!

*Continues singing Fandango's Theme Song*

PS - Seeing Ziggler cash in the Money in the Bank in person was TREMENDOUS!!!!!


----------



## lightfm

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Rocky Mark said:


> well you still have the awesome TLC match..
> 
> but what i'm getting at that the show, besides the badass crowd and the cash-in, is just average,
> 
> nothing special like last year's post-mania RAW, where you had Rock announcing his hunt for the title, Punk's opening segment with Ace, his match with Henry and the aftermath with Jericho and the Jack Daniels, Tensia's debut (it was something new), and to top it off Brock Lesnar's epic return ..
> 
> this RAW was full of snoozefest matches and segments, there was nothing out of the ordinary or special or new (besides Ziggler of course), i'd never guess this is a post-mania RAW judging by the show, not the crowd
> 
> wait till next week when you get the regular dead crowd, it would be clear as sky: Cena as champion, feuding with a monster heel, a million fillers in between, that's it..
> 
> square 1 we're back


And yet plenty of people think this raw tops last years despite the facts you laid out on the table. It really goes to show how the crowd's energy affects the overall presentation and quality of the show.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

This is honestly just like the Yes chants but more amusing.


----------



## Stroker Ace

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Tonight's Raw was its typical fuckery with the volume turned up and a crazy ass crowd. Combine them and you have a great show, glad I watched.



Eulonzo said:


> http://over-as-hell.tumblr.com/post/47513297634/we-are-singing-in-the-lot
> YES! :lmao


It's times like this where you actually enjoy being a wrestling fan and being around other wrestling fans. Wish I was there tonight.

I'm so going to Mania next year and if not the damn PPV, than the post-show as it's proven to be better anyway.


----------



## octagon888

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Goes to show how good Raw can be if unplanned.

They should never again try to plan a Raw


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

:lmao I just noticed the description for the Raw forum :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Eulonzo said:


> http://over-as-hell.tumblr.com/post/47513297634/we-are-singing-in-the-lot
> YES! :lmao


:yes :yes :yes

This song is going to be in my head all night.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Freeloader said:


>



this was amazing. this show was AMAZING!:clap


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



AmWolves10 said:


> Stop blindly hating. Damn, this is why I hate IWC smarks.


I'm NOT blindly hating dude. I'm going by what they've given me from Ziggler his entire career and I actually hope he evolves now that he's won the title, like Bryan did. Its like you completely stopped reading my post after one sentence


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

DA DAA, DUR-DEH DUH-DEH DO-DEH DUR-DUR-HEH


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I bet you Vince is gonna try to bury Fandango's momentum like he tried to do last year with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

http://vine.co/v/btWLDKPHT6a#


----------



## Itami

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I kinda feel bad for Ziggler. People are talking more about the crowd than him. :lol


----------



## Shazayum

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I was having a pretty awful day today and then I watched RAW. This was the most fun I've had with RAW in...god knows how long.


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

It's so stupid, cause this is how much fun it should be EVERY week! This is wrestling!
Was there still stupid stuff tonight? Of course! But everyone had fun with it, 
and that's what wrestling is really about. It's just fun! 
Ugh, I could do this every Monday for 3 hours and not feel like I wasted part of my life afterwards like I usually do, IF only it was like this every week!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

So Punk was off RAW because..



> CM Punk was kept off of Raw tonight to sell his match with The Undertaker. Obviously, he is banged up as well. The dude is a true bad ass.


PWInsider

Still sour about it. unk3


----------



## Invertalon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I kind of hope this crowd is a type of motivation for other arenas to follow... Would be epic if this created a trend.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I can only imagine the reaction Punk would have gotten.


----------



## ZR1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Human Nature said:


> It's so stupid, cause this is how much fun it should be EVERY week! This is wrestling!
> Was there still stupid stuff tonight? Of course! But everyone had fun with it,
> and that's what wrestling is really about. It's just fun!
> Ugh, I could do this every Monday for 3 hours and not feel like I wasted part of my life afterwards like I usually do, IF only it was like this every week!


Perfectly put.


----------



## Itami

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

http://twitter.yfrog.com/65qwbqhdipkaludlmmdjjflyz

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Osize10

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



The Absolute said:


> I bet you Vince is gonna try to bury Fandango's momentum like he tried to do last year with Daniel Bryan.


For the sake of quality of wrestling, I hope Vince does it


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Thatcher dead, awesome Raw, Zigg cashes in... Damn! what a great day.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Osize10 said:


> For the sake of quality of wrestling, I hope Vince does it


Vince has a history of pushing a guy only to pull the carpet out to see how he copes before pushin him again..


----------



## The Ice King

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Itami said:


> http://twitter.yfrog.com/65qwbqhdipkaludlmmdjjflyz
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:clap:clap:clap:clap WWOOOOW!!!!!! 
If only every crowd could have fun like this. But I guess that's also just how the city is. 
Just people enjoying other peoples company. A stadium full of people that love wrestling and they all understand the value of actually being with others that enjoy it enough to buy a ticket. Then proceed to have fun with each other! Every f'n week..PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Damn, this was a great show. If the IWC is gonna bitch in anyways about this show, I'm done


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Only wish the Prime Time Players would have come out so we could have the crowd dancing and chanting millions of dollars. Superb show


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Only wish the Prime Time Players would have come out so we could have the crowd dancing and chanting millions of dollars. Superb show


Would of been better with their old theme, but the crowd would of ate that up regardless.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Is this a record thread number for a RAW or even in general lol

Great RAW!!!

So reminiscent of the RAW attitude era. It even beat those crowds too lol


----------



## obby

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

WHY DID I MISS THIS ONE

WWE puts on the first (apparently) great RAW in MONTHS, and I don't watch it! 

Ah well ZIGGLER IS WHC :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

https://twitter.com/TrueKofi/status/321476387804426240


----------



## ThaRegul8r

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

So the day after.


----------



## anorir

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



arjwiz said:


> @WrestlingInc: WWE seemingly trolled the crowd during the break. They played an old @steveaustinBSR video w/ the glass shattering and the crowd went nuts


OMG :lmao

I will green rep anyone soo much if anyone can find a video of this and PM it to me :lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/TrueKofi/status/321476387804426240


He hurt.:lol


----------



## ChainGangRed

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Again, great wrestling show, really I wish this was how it was every week as others have said. I would actually watch the whole shows instead of turning the TV off when Fandango, The Shield, Lesnar, Punk, and Heyman aren't on at the moment. I'm expecting to just turn on the TV when they do come on though, but add in Dolph Ziggler now. At least this Raw gave me one more segment to look forward to each week.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



obby said:


> WHY DID I MISS THIS ONE
> 
> *The Crowd Makes* the first (apparently) great RAW in MONTHS, and I don't watch it!
> 
> Ah well ZIGGLER IS WHC :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Fixed.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Human Nature said:


> It's so stupid, cause this is how much fun it should be EVERY week! This is wrestling!
> Was there still stupid stuff tonight? Of course! But everyone had fun with it,
> and that's what wrestling is really about. It's just fun!


lol exactly. Raw crowd last year was cheering for everything, even Tensai! This year they're cheering for everything, especially Fandango.

I don't care if WWE has rock-paper-scissors tourney for the entire 3hr Raw, if the fans are going crazy and chanting stuff all night long, I'll watch it. That's what WWE used to be about,just going out there and exciting people and having fun!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Did Kofi delete all the tweets of people spamming his page with Fandangoo?


----------



## x78

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



wkdsoul said:


> Fixed.


Come on, it was a good show. Ziggler won the WHC, Cena got laid out by Henry and Ryback, Daniel Bryan became a Brother of Destruction. The only really bad segment was the Orton vs Sheamus match.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



x78 said:


> Come on, it was a good show. Ziggler won the WHC, Cena got laid out by Henry and Ryback, Daniel Bryan became a Brother of Destruction. The only really bad segment was the Orton vs Sheamus match.


Just giving the credit wheres its due, The crowd made the night for me, we still got 100 recaps, countless bad jokes and suplex's called throws, credit to JBL though he makes Cole/Lawler so much better by burying there shit stuff, lol. we knew as soon as it was 2v1 zigg would appear, but a goad RAW made great by the random chants... 


I wish they had gone for the Benoit chant.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



obby said:


> WHY DID I MISS THIS ONE
> 
> WWE puts on the first (apparently) great RAW in MONTHS, and I don't watch it!
> 
> Ah well ZIGGLER IS WHC :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Well now you know. If you only watch one show a year, watch the one after Mania.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

DUR-DEH DUH-DEH DO-DEH DUR-HEH


----------



## Oakue

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

:lmao

That was amazing.


----------



## Point9Seconds

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

"Leaving now holy shit
Kyle : 4/8/2013 11:35 pm
Best event ever.

For the record it s a bunch of drunk British soccer fans who started the fandango sing along"

Thank You Based Brittania


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Those euro fans are awesome lol. Oh and I marked for the new member of the Brothers of Destruction.


----------



## Carlito1

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I actually like John Cenas new shirt thats the real shocker


----------



## Max Mouse

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Jesus... Big E what the hell are you doing.... I know she felt that....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Warrior said:


> Oh and I marked for the new member of the Brothers of Destruction.


Err..

:argh:


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Err..
> 
> :argh:


:mark:


----------



## FITZ

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Just got back to the hotel and :lmao is my only reaction that whole thing. 

Ziggler cash in was amazing and my favorite moment of the entire weekend. Miz/Barrett was also really good, better than a lot of what I saw at Mania. 

The Shield interrupting Undertaker was a cool moment. I know nothing came of it but man was that a cool moment. 

Then it just got hilarious with Orton/Sheamus and on.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Bryan looked so out of place standing beside Kane and 'Taker... that was completely ridiculous.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Max Mouse said:


> Jesus... Big E what the hell are you doing.... I know she felt that....


OUCH poor little one...he smacked da fuck outta her lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

Where do I even begin?

I don't consider myself much of a smark, but tonight's Raw was Smark central and I was right along with them to everything that happened.

I'm not much of a Cena fan either, but I loved his opening promo (especially his heel turn). I fast forwarded through the Miz/Barrett match, but it was nice to see the championship back on Barrett. Fandango...oh my lord, Fandango. He is definitely a character all the way down to him correcting the announcer even after taking a savage beating.(Oh and the crowd humming to Fandango's theme. I laughed so hard when I figured out that's what they were chanting.) Too little of Undertaker exposure, but eh I'll take what I can get. Kane and Bryan coming out was awesome and even though I felt Bryan was out of place I enjoyed his presence as well. The only part of the show I had very little interest in was Orton vs Shaemus, so I fast forwarded through that. I also fast forwarded through the 8 man tag match. I like Sandow and Rhodes, and I even like Brodus and Tensai partnering up, but this feud they have has already worn thin on me.

Overall, though, I was impressed by tonight's show even if they had to scramble around and completely re-write it. Oh and I was chanting bullshit in my mind along with the crowd to that half-assed story about what happened to the Rock.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

In the beginning of this thread, I said that the negativity here was going to be nothing compared to when the show starts. I was wrong lol. I'd say most of us here see this RAW has turned out to be one of those better RAWs. I fully expected the crowd to shit on Cena, but what I did not expect is the crowd to be awesome in general.

Thanks to the NY/NJ + International crowd that tends to gather post-WM, this RAW was enjoyable for me. This is probably one of the few if not the only time where I felt RAW was short as hell. Of course, if the crowd was the usual one, we would've bitched about it. It really goes to show how much a crowd can affect your experience whether it was a shit crowd or a fun one like tonight.

The show itself I would say was decent. John Cena came out in that horrendously bad shirt that looks like a parody at best. What I did like was him teasing us with a "heel turn" and basically trolling everyone. In all honesty, I wouldn't mind that kind of Cena : The Shield coming in to interrupt the Undertaker with Bryan and Kane coming in to help was a :mark: moment for me. 

The Miz and Wade Barrett match I think was slightly better than the one at the WM pre-show. No idea why they would give Miz the IC belt only to give it back to Barrett. The Swagger/ADR match was essentially a ploy to get Ziggler to cash in, which I think was a very good segment mostly because of the crowd. Really enhanced the moment. Poor Randy Orton and Sheamus :lmao. While I think they did a fairly good match, the crowd just did not care about it. :lol Them chanting stuff like "JBL" "RVD" "THANK YOU BIG SHOW" and whatnot was hilarious though. I didn't catch the jobber match, but I hear the crowd did their usual stuff. Nothing much there. Tensai (Sweet T now I guess) going apeshit seriously cracked me up. The crowd humming Fandango's theme didn't help either.

The only thing really noteworthy about the Fandango/Kofi match was not the match, but the crowd. Oh god :lol Humming the Fandango's theme song killed it for me. Jericho coming to beat him up was kind of weird, but at the same time, the crowd reacted to it amazingly, so I guess it was okay. Fandango still correcting Justin Roberts even as he is lying on the mat was funny. 

Cena/Mark Henry actually wasn't much to speak of until the very end. Ryback coming in and taking out Cena practically made the crowd explode. And him FU'ing Cena was great. I speculated earlier that this was a heel (face) turn, but now that I think about it, it's probably more like Ryback taking out anyone who gets in his way face or heel. A tweener.

Overall, an entertaining RAW thanks to none other than the post-WM crowd no doubt.

Before the show, most of us were not looking forward at all to tonight's RAW. Then when news broke out that the Rock wasn't there, some of us got interested and wanted to see how WWE was going to handle it. Now, I'm pretty sure most of us can't get Fandango's theme out of our head. :

BUT DON'T WORRY FOLKS! It's all gonna be downhill (both in terms of crowd and the show itself) from here! Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I hope to God someone makes a Youtube video of the crowd this year like the one that was made last year. Sadly, I fell asleep at 12:30am and missed out on the show. :/ Watched Ziggles cashing in & the Fandango sing along and they were fucking epic. :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Max Mouse said:


> Jesus... Big E what the hell are you doing.... I know she felt that....


Black guy hitting a girl. Not surprised.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Max Mouse said:


> Jesus... Big E what the hell are you doing.... I know she felt that....


She no-sold it like a champ. :clap


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> So Punk was off RAW because..
> 
> 
> 
> PWInsider
> 
> Still sour about it. unk3


So pissed off he wasn't on. Pretty sure he would've got the pop of the night, if he'd made an appearance. He could've still sold the match on-sceen. I suspect a lot of those fans expected him to be there, as well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



ElTerrible said:


> The no-sold it like a champ. :clap


Those months with Cena came in handy.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



mblonde09 said:


> So pissed off he wasn't on. Pretty sure he would've got the pop of the night, if he'd made an appearance. He could've still sold the match on-sceen. I suspect a lot of those fans expected him to be there, as well.



I'm sure Vince didnt wanna give the mouth a mic, with the Rock AWOL on live tv..


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I don't buy the whole abdominal tear story from The Rock for some reason.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I don't buy the whole abdominal tear story from The Rock for some reason.


I can't find the thread, but someone posted articles about how the Rock simply just walked out on the WWE and went home without any notice.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I can't find the thread, but someone posted articles about how the Rock simply just walked out on the WWE and went home without any notice.


Was that a legit site though? They said The Rock left right after Mania which is insane.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Max Mouse said:


> Jesus... Big E what the hell are you doing.... I know she felt that....


You know I don't like AJ, but that's impressive for someone 110 pounds. If that mountain of a man hit me in the neck I'd probably be rolling around choking to death.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Was that a legit site though? They said The Rock left right after Mania which is insane.


Some thought it wasn't legit, but over time I guess the same articles were coming up from what some would consider more valuable sources of information. I still can't find the thread. It got buried beneath all the Raw threads about tonight.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

I think the crowd might have single-handedly 'made' Fandago's career. If that singing chant carries over, it'll definitely bring him to that next level. Same thing with what happened with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*

From Ziggler's twitter:

http://t.co/SISk4dJ1OH
-i'll induct! amazing night,amazing team @WWEAJLee @BigELangston
ABOUT DAMN TIME 
#thanksmarks


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Waffelz said:


> The crowd being awesome had nothing to do with Jersey, or New York - none of that bullshit. Clearly the European fans are superior to the American Fans.


Exactly. The Yanks wouldn't start an "OLE" chant would they. It'll be pretty much the same in London in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TJTheGr81

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



mblonde09 said:


> Exactly. The Yanks wouldn't start an "OLE" chant would they. It'll be pretty much the same in London in a couple of weeks.


Except they used to do it all the time with El Generico.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



Ageei said:


> You know I don't like AJ, but that's impressive for someone 110 pounds. If that mountain of a man hit me in the neck I'd probably be rolling around choking to death.


lol, AJ acts like nothing happened. Ziggler is the one who reacted the most in that whole thing lol, and Big E you could tell is probably like "What did I just do!!!!!" inside his head.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

lmfao Big E's face is priceless.


----------



## Oakue

Well it's a good thing AJ is not the model type diva or Big E would have deflated her chest.


----------



## dxbender

Daniel Bryan is the new Spike Dudley lol


----------



## TJTheGr81

dxbender said:


> Daniel Bryan is the new Spike Dudley lol


:mark: :mark: :mark: I REALLY hope Taker is going to work Extreme Rules.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

> Editor’s note: WWE.com thanks what may have been the best crowd in Raw history in East Rutherford, N.J.'s IZOD Center for their participation in tonight’s show. Your enthusiasm was infectious and we’re glad you had fun. To Boston, as they say: “follow that.”
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: You're right. That theme song is kind of catchy.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-04-08/wwe-raw-results-26106194/page-10

They acknowledge it! Also, the link to the Fandango match:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/kofi-kingston-vs-fandango-raw-april-8-2013-26106375

Notable missed quotes from that match - Oh come on! Where's the Spanish announce table?!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

dxbender said:


> Daniel Bryan is the new Spike Dudley lol


:clap


----------



## JoseBxNYC

dxbender said:


> Daniel Bryan is the new Spike Dudley lol


Kane looks huge


----------



## Oakue

Your Jerry Lawler moment of the night...

18,000 people clearly chanting we want Ziggler in unison.

Lawler: Are they chanting we want Coutler?

:lawler


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Humming to "ChaChaLaLa"*



dxbender said:


> lol, AJ acts like nothing happened. Ziggler is the one who reacted the most in that whole thing lol, and Big E you could tell is probably like "What did I just do!!!!!" inside his head.


She literally doesn't even flinch. You can see the momentary "ohw shit.." on Ziggler and Big E's faces, but nothing on AJ. Like a baws, I must say..


----------



## StarzNBarz

Let me first say what a great raw it was. I loved it and it just goes to show how a crowd can make a show so amazing.

What i didnt like was when Kofi came out and it turned into a library. Literally not ONE person made noise. It was sad actually. I just think he is one of, if not the most wasted talent. He can be a huge baby face but they need to do something with him quick. I never really wanted him to turn heel but if thats the only way to get him on TV then do it. He was getting HUGE pops, some of the biggest on the roster, when he was actually being used, especially when he beat Orton and CM Punk in 20 seconds or something at survivor series. Bottom line is I dont want to sound mad especially after a great show but it was embarrassing to be a kofi fan when he came out tonight. PLEASE WWE find something to do with him.


----------



## Macho Minion

That was the best RAW I've seen since getting back into wrestling two years ago, has to be one of the best WWE crowds of all time. Two titles changes including my boy Zigs, and Ryback sets himself up for his next PPV loss with an apparent heel turn.

And I'm so confused right now. I don't understand WWE logic... where was this last night?!?! The crowd didn't get really crazy until after Ziggler cashed in; from that point on they were positively elated. The only people who might be pissed off tonight are those who traveled all that way to Met Life only to see the IZOD crowd reap the rewards -- the next night.


----------



## Oakue

Honestly, with a crowd like that the non reaction, nothing, zilch, zero for Kofi Kingston is quite troubling for his future I would think. 

If you get silence with a crowd like that...than quite frankly, you might be fucked.


----------



## O Fenômeno

I think I need to make it a goal to goto every post Mania RAW..


----------



## Proc

I went to raw today and all I can say it was one of the most amazing things I've ever been a part of. Words cannot describe how much fun we had. Way better than wrestlemania yesterday and definitely the best wwe live experience I had so far. Just fucking awesome

PS: I was really surprised how much Rock was booed when ever he was shown on the screen. Guess people were pissed he wasn't there (which was announced right before Raw went on the air) and pissed about the respect angle at the end of WM
Once again, unbelievable great Raw expierence


----------



## Macho Minion

Proc said:


> I went to raw today and all I can say it was one of the most amazing things I've ever been a part of.


You lucky bastard. It'll be years before we see a RAW like that again.


----------



## Epididymis

Ageei said:


> Honestly, with a crowd like that the non reaction, nothing, zilch, zero for Kofi Kingston is quite troubling for his future I would think.
> 
> If you get silence with a crowd like that...than quite frankly, you might be fucked.


Izod center logic = Cheer heels, boo faces (except for Daniel Bryan, Y2J, Taker...). Actually that's the logic for everyone in the IWC. If you're a face in the WWE you aren't going to be liked no matter what by smarks.


----------



## Tacticalpanic

https://twitter.com/ClubberinTime/status/321467620517883905/photo/1


----------



## JBLoser

Epididymis said:


> Izod center logic = Cheer heels, boo faces (except for Daniel Bryan, Y2J, Taker...). Actually that's the logic for everyone in the IWC. If you're a face in the WWE you aren't going to be liked no matter what by smarks.


Well if faces were booked better...


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK. I was there!

Fucking amazing! Came back from RAW, waiting for a train for 30 minutes. The WHOLE time heard people walking near by going "DA DA DA DA DA DA" :lmao :lmao :lmao

Awesome shit. That pop when Ziggler's music hit was CRAZY, I just saw the TV version, it was loud, but it does NOT do justice to being there live. IT WAS INSANE IN THE MEMBRANE. 

We did the Mexican wave, wen't crazy, sung to Fandango's song, Jericho Chants, RVD chants, BENOIT chants!, cotton candy chants!, Cole chants, JBL chants, Lawler Chants, ECW and Heyman chants! Show chants!, More chairs!

The list goes ON AND ON. I will never see that again live. 
I am SOOO happy I wen't.

Here is some funny footage from me:






And...


----------



## O Fenômeno

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Well if faces were booked better...


Pretty much..i'm sick of all the blame on fans who know about kayfabe..there comes a point where you need more to cheer a guy other than the fact WWE tells us he is "good". Talent,Mic skills for one....



NO ONE is sitting here mad because of the hate Khali gets...but because Cena gets booed "stupid crowds need to start cheering faces..stop the chants!!"

Fuck that ! If everyone thought like you cowards then the second boom period of wrestling probably wouldn't have happened. NWO,Austin..The Rock..Mankind..


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Think, while it was an enjoyable, it's a sad indictment of the state of things that Orton apparently had to ask what his line was rather than knowing his character enough to know what to say if he forgot the line or not.


----------



## Macho Minion

Awesome clips, Gimp!


----------



## calltehshots

i just got back home from this Raw and i've being in the audience of a million shows/concerts/etc i have NEVER been in a crowd this absolutely insane before. Hands down the best crowd I've ever been in - made this weekend a completely memorable experience. I had more fun at this Raw than Wrestlemania tbh. An hour and a half after the show I was still singing the fandango theme song with complete strangers on the train home. The vibe was electric. Glad I decided to go to Raw...


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick

To the people like me who attended this show..it was worth every penny

I was sitting in section 3 and I can tell you that the ice cream man, the cotton candy vendor, xpac (who was there and got a huge pop), the pretzel guy, fandango and all the other chants tonight made this show very memorable.

to end the show they played fandangos theme to more singing and dancing and cena left the title in the ring as a shout out to the fans.

Amazing show...I can't see why anyone would be upset with the fans but I guess people just want raw the way they want it with no other exceptions. What they should do and hopefully will is show the aftermath of raw when it went off the air...everyone will enjoy that.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Raw was fantastic. Only two bad things...NO FUCKING PUNK OR BROCK?!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Holy fuck tonight's RAW was awesome. It for once felt fresh! Nothing that happened tonight was predictable. Dolph cashing in, Taker looking like he will fight again in the near future, Ryback Heel turn, Miz dropping the title again.

Where has this kind of writing been all along? I marked out tonight and generally enjoyed the show way more than I did Mania.

Great show. They've got me hooked for next week for sure. I love giving credit where it's due, and tonight was one of those nights.


----------



## chronoxiong

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Great opening promo from Cena. Cena trolling the fans and loved the "heel turn" comment. Again, if Cena acts like this more often, his character will continue to be entertaining. Booker T must be rusty getting mic time on RAW. He called the WWE Title the World Title before he corrected himself. 

-Big E. Langston beating Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler finally winning the World Title! Awesome moment and the crowd was hyped up for this. Loved it. 

-Wonder what was the point of The Miz winning the IC Title at WM only to lose it the next night. Maybe it was to give him a WM moment. But yeah, their match was alright. Barrett botched that one spot though. Not Miz.

-The crowd was at it's peak at the Sheamus/Orton match. Loved all their chants. Wonder if it pissed off Orton. Glad it was a no decision and glad that the Big Show is still a heel.

-Undertaker with Team Hell No vs Shield? Count me in if it means Undertaker is going to wrestle a PPV not named Wrestlemania.

-Fandango's music sure got over with the crowd. Wonder if Jericho will get a rematch with him due to the attack.

-Naomi continues to impress me in her short wrestling stints. Figured her team were gonna get the win.

-Ryback turning heel? I'm cool with that! Looks like Cena has a new opponent to feud with now. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-I think I heard crickets when Kofi Kingston came out. This guy needs a heel turn more than Cena.

-Swagger lost to Del Rio even in a handicap match. Wonder what this means next for him.

-Orton forgetting his line in his promo with Sheamus. Great job Randy. 

-Three Man Band still can't buy a win. Hard to take these guys seriously when all they do is go out there and lose. But hey, at least we got to see Zack Ryder on TV and get a win.

Great show overall though. The crowd helped with the experience. More crowds like this please. This should've been how it went at WM. 9/10


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I agree.


----------



## Epididymis

Cena after the show.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Loved the guy who had the sign

"Bret Says 4/10"


----------



## Jingoro

were sheamus and orton trying to bore the fuck out of everyone? it's like they were just going through the motions very deliberately and god damn it sucked. i think it was the most boring match i've ever seen either one involved in and it was against each other. 2 of the top guys in the wwe. pathetic. they were so horrible the crowd went crazy with the chants and the wave to entertain themselves.


----------



## Simplyrob

Would have made for a better Mania moment if the Swagger ADR Ziggler cash in had happened at Mania itself, saving that for Raw seemed a bit well, we need to keep something back for the raw crowd, it would have been a hell of a reaction had that happened at Mania.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Anyone else catch Barrett's homage to Cactus Jack with his elbow onto the floor?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Fantastic RAW. Best since RAW 1000.


----------



## Jingoro

Davy Jones said:


> Fantastic RAW. Best since RAW 1000.


if you watched it with the sound muted, i doubt you'd feel the same. 90% of the enjoyment was due to the crowd for me.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Very happy they didn't give us a lacklustre RAW after a lacklustre WrestleMania. They have immediately switched gears and introduced "new" storylines which is nice. The Ziggler cash in was a great moment and I love how they teased Del Rio retaining. Dat Ziggler Pop :clap



Jingoro said:


> if you watched it with the sound muted, i doubt you'd feel the same. 90% of the enjoyment was due to the crowd for me.


The crowd obviously improved it but the booking was solid for once. Ziggler cash in made loads of sense due to Del Rio's injury. We had The Shield interfering Taker's promo which wasn't expected. Ryback attacking Cena. Barrett winning back the belt.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Any video of the Stone Cold theme troll? :lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

I enjoyed the ending, but all I see is Ryback losing on PPV again, possibly 3 times in a row to Cena, he's getting nowhere.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

ashes11 said:


> I enjoyed the ending, but all I see is Ryback losing on PPV again, possibly 3 times in a row to Cena, he's getting nowhere.


As I see Cena only being a transitional champion now, My guess is that he will lose it to Ryback.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Anyone else catch Barrett's homage to Cactus Jack with his elbow onto the floor?


Saw him do the bang bang and knew what was coming next. It still looks brutal. He also got some good distance with it.


----------



## Mikestarko

This was absolutely the best show I"ve ever been to. The crowd all chanting together at the top of their lungs was electrifying, and the chants literally continued into Penn Station. We were an angry mob. To anyone who was on the NJ train to NYC, I was the guy in the pink Ziggler shirt who came on board about halfway through


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Ziggler finally cashing in made me mark out like crazy
Taker looks like he´s gonna be around some more and fight The Shield - AWSOME.
Ryback turning heel made me mark out to.


----------



## Kewf1988

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Holy fuck tonight's RAW was awesome. It for once felt fresh! Nothing that happened tonight was predictable. *Dolph cashing in*, Taker looking like he will fight again in the near future, *Ryback Heel turn*, *Miz dropping the title again*.
> 
> Where has this kind of writing been all along? I marked out tonight and generally enjoyed the show way more than I did Mania.
> 
> Great show. They've got me hooked for next week for sure. I love giving credit where it's due, and tonight was one of those nights.


I predicted Dolph cashing in as soon as I saw that handicap match announced and Ryback turning heel was a rumor a week or two ago. Miz losing the next night just makes the switch pointless and did nothing for anyone or the belt. A bad type of unpredictable.

Not that bad of a show, at least compared to the last few months of shows. Dolph cashing in, while predictable, was awesome, the handicap match was a little better than expected (I just expected a beatdown and THEN the cash in but got an actual match out of it), the Taker/Shield stuff was great, Miz/Barrett was good outside of the booking, the crowd reactions during Sheamus/Orton ruled, Jericho's attack on Fandango was awesome, as was Ryback's heel turn. Cena's promo (too many business-revealing smark references and the 1000 asses joke was lame), Bryan getting squashed by Langston, the 3MB and 8 person tag matches, the countout ending to the "main event", and Sheamus/Orton (outside of the crowd reactions of course) were low points. This felt like an Attitude era Raw...


----------



## Alex

What a fantastic show, just great from start to finish. That crowd wasn't bad either...


----------



## Quasi Juice

By the way it has to be said again; Jerry Lawler was fucking terrible _again._


----------



## Cmpunk91

Wanna see Ryback become wwe champ sooner or later to see if he can handle it. Cm punk should have been on raw, would have got the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Great show. Everything with ziggler was awesome. My fav part of the crowd after he won was the guy in the top section who just takes off up the stairs with his arms in the air celebrating. The crowd singing to fandangos song was spectacular and one of the greatest moment for a wwe crowd ever. And plz do shield 6 man at ER. 

No punk was truly awful tho. Awful. Unacceptable with that crowd really.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Punk didnt need to be there this Raw.
He could come next Monday and get scripted off.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Best moments of the night were cena get destroyed by the crowd, ziggler cashing in, taker/kane/bryan vs shield moment, and the ryback heel turn.


----------



## Alex

Quasi Juice said:


> By the way it has to be said again; Jerry Lawler was fucking terrible _again._


Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

http://veedio.info/putlocker.php?url=C48AE87442A04789

Fucking beautiful. It'll be one of those moments where he, and all of us, will look back as THAT moment where he was made in a star, future booking withstanding.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

What a fantastic episode of RAW. Ryback coming out and flattening Cena was great. Him giving him the "up yours" gesture after the shellshock was perfect. Ziggler cashing in. The amazing crowd!

I only wish CM Punk was there.


----------



## SUPER HANS

A little carried away maybe, but what I saw last night got me thinking, are we in for an Undertaker swansong year before he bows out at Wrestlemania 30?


----------



## STEVALD

OMG, that was probably one of the or if not, the hottest crowd ever. That alone made show amazing. 

Started off with the Champ opening the show and trolling the crowd real nice, that 'heel turn' was sweet. And then came Henry and the shit got serious. And the Rock's getting another shot at the title? God, I hope not. Speaking of the Rock, we've gotta give it to him for working the match nicely even after getting injured halfway through the match. We couldn't even make out that he wasn't a 100%. Infact, he looked more natural than ever and didn't even gas out like in the previous occasions. Truly the GOAT. :rock

D-Bryan vs Big E was just about showcasing Big E's strength, not a bad way to have him get over with the fans. 

It was a nice surprise to see the Intercontinental title change hands just under 24 hours, didn't expect Barrett to retain. Makes sense though, they're touring England in the coming weeks. Was an okay match, marked for the Cactus Jack elbow drop by Barrett and those 'You fucked up' chants when Miz messed the neck breaker. 

The moment they showed that handicap match graphic, I knew Ziggler was going to cash in. And the moment his music hit, I marked like crazy :mark: Probably the first time I've marked so hard since the Punk/Cena match from MITB'11. Damn, that segment oozed awesomeness. Gotta see where Swagger goes from here on now that he couldn't beat ADR even in a handicap match. They might probably take the triple threat route at ER with Ziggy defending against Swagger and ADR. Wouldn't mind that tbh, sounds a bit fresh.

I thought that the Undertaker would cut a promo about his win and then just fade away into the dark and come back next year. And then came the Shield! :mark: If Taker & company put them over at ER, that would take the Shield to a whole new level. And I'm glad WWE have learned their lesson after what happened with the Nexus, they've booked the Shield perfectly so far and I hope they don't mess it up now that the Shield is going to face their toughest challenge, the Undertaker. Will be looking forward to this one for sure.

Next up was that random jobber match, didn't care. 4/10 :bret

Randy vs Sheamus was awesome, but for all wrong reasons. I honestly didn't pay attention to what was happening in the ring even for a little bit. The crowd was EPIC with all those random chants. And the 'Thank you Big Show' chants :lol
Man, Fandango's over as hell. And the fans humming his theme was simply amazing, I hope this thing continues just like the YES! chants from last year. And that beatdown was nice, gotta see what happens next.

That Heyman promo was good as usual. Punk wasn't there, but honestly, he wasn't missed. And this is coming from a huge Punk mark.

The mixed tag team match was okay I guess, nothing really impressive as such. Except for the rear view and DEM BELLAS. :datass

The main event was nice as well. Having Cena lose the night after Mania wouldn't have made any sense has Henry isn't going to win the title anyway. And when Ryback came in and took Cena out, I wasn't really sure whether it was a heel turn or whether Ryback just wanted a shot at the title as Ryback continued with his regular mannerisms and was milking the crowd with the Feed Me More chants. But then after that hand gesture which he did, which was pretty much a 'Fuck you Cena' kinda thing, that confirmed it. They can capitalize on the spot that they did at the Rumble where Cena eliminated Ryback and make a good story out of it. If executed well, this feud can actually be good. Let's see how things shape up in the coming weeks.

I thoroughly enjoyed the show. Good booking and a great crowd, this was the best Raw since Raw 1000 imo. :clap


----------



## DA

Fell asleep just before Del Rio vs Swagger and missed all the fun :jose

:lol at Cena trolling us to hell and back, actually found him entertaining for once.

Crowd was nuts for the Dazzler :mark: :mark:

WADE :mark: LOL Miz

Del Rio vs Swagger was good. Dem Ziggler chants :mark: and then he cashed in :mark: :mark: :mark: Just brilliant
His interview with Josh was fantastic too, "It's about damn time" and you could tell he really fucking meant it

Shield going after Undertaker? Guess taker is fit to go at Extreme Rules. Jumped out of my seat when Kane's pyro went off.

:lol at the crowd during Orton vs Sheamus. Just shat on that match with chants that had nothing to do with it. 
"Michael Cole" :lol "Thank you Big Show" :lol "Randy Savage" :mark: They were fantastic during this.

Nice beatdown on Fandango by Jericho

:ryback The crowd were fucking insane when Ryback came out. I don't want to like Ryback but I just can't help it, he was all like "FEED ME MORE" and the crowd were all like "FEED ME MORE" and I was all like :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Then he beat the fuck out of Cena :mark: the crowd was fucking rabid

Great RAW


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Also, major fucking kudos to Cole and JBL for selling Dolph's title win as a grand moment. Cole was in top form during that segment.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Simplyrob said:


> Would have made for a better Mania moment if the Swagger ADR Ziggler cash in had happened at Mania itself, saving that for Raw seemed a bit well, we need to keep something back for the raw crowd, it would have been a hell of a reaction had that happened at Mania.


Absolutely blows my mind why they didn't have the cash in at Mania. Just adds to how fucked WM was yesterday.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

The best episode of Raw I've seen live in a LONG time! Crowd was fucking BRILLIANT and I was in tears by the end of the night! :') It's all about the Ziggler cash in though, I marked out! :mark:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

The crowd really made this RAW. I would thank them all personally if I could. Just imagine RAW with crowds like this every week.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WOW that's how you CROWD. lol they were just having fucking fun all night. And CONGRATS TO ZIGGLES. 

 :clap looking forward to SD.


----------



## Baldwin.

Has anyone got a video of the Stone Cold trolling? :lmao


----------



## Starbuck

:lmao This fucking crowd. I don't even know what to say. I don't think it's right that they completely and utterly with full malice SHIT all over a match the way they did Orton/Seamus pretty much just because but at the same time it was hilarious. 

I'm not a Ziggler fan but they absolutely chose the right moment for him to cash in because had that happened anywhere else I don't think he would have received even half the reaction that he did. Awesome moment for Dolph although I think he's going back to next to crickets for reactions when the post-Mania hype dies away and they have Smackdown in the middle of nowhere, Nebraska. Maybe I'm wrong but I doubt it. Even still, I look forward to this over having Del Rio as champ who was going nowhere fast. Maybe Dolph will actually do something. 

Taker/Shield? I'm so fucking IN if this is the case. Awesome, AWESOME! Can't wait for that. 

:lmao at the reactions to Rock all night. Those people were not happy and I have a feeling that had he been there they would have booed the hell out of him too. Maybe that's why he didn't show up. Fuck knows this injury excuse is a lame one. Punk is hurt, HHH is hurt and I'm sure many others are too but they're all there. Meh. The whole thing is just suspicious. 

Raw was fun over anything else and I'm sure the people there had a blast. You remove the crowd and this show wasn't anything special so hey, if WWE aren't going to make the show amazing for you you may as well do it yourself, right?

FANDANGOAT is this years YES! I really hope that fucking sticks. :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Was also surprised about Wade winning the title back, pretty BOSS if you ask me.


----------



## Medo

* I enjoyed this Raw so much, thanks to the fans lol.*


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

An absolutely amazing Raw, the crowd was insane, Fandangoat was goat, Ziggler winning the WHC and the MASSIVE pop, Wade winning his title back. SHIELD AND TAKER, Ryback heel turn. Just amazing.


----------



## Nige™

People think Cena owned the crowd?:lmao Idiots!


----------



## Starbuck

Sitting here and I just realized that I was humming the FANDANGOAT theme to myself. 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## JMassie21

Not sure if it's already been posted but here you go, Fandango chants outside the arena.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

You know a crowd is having fun when they start a Michael Cole chant :lol


----------



## DA

Can't get the Fandango tune out of my head now, but I don't even care :mark:

Dat crowd


----------



## DaftFox

Got to say that is the most fun I have ever had watching a program. Not just wrestling but an actual program.

So many good moments supported by the greatest crowd i've ever heard.

Likes:

DAT CENA HEEL TURN
The commentators not ignoring the crowd for once.
Barrett winning! His nod to Foley was nice as well.
DOLPH.
FANDANGO.
That entire Orton/Sheamus match.
Daniel Bryan looking the happiest he's ever been, he couldn't stop smiling.

Ending was a bit flat since it didn't look like a heel turn. I'm all for more tweeners though. 

A very special crowd, i'm sure Dolph will never forgot that night because of them. Same with Fandango. If you're entertaining, the crowd will love you.


----------



## robertdeniro

The crowd was insane ,one of the best RAW's in WWE history thanks to the fans.Ziggler cashing in was awesome and the pop was huge,Taker and the Shield :mark:.Fandango and his theme :lmao.The crowd was awesome during Orton/Sheamus match,seriously one the best shows i have ever seen.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Feud with Henry get turned heel by the hall of pain Kane, Daniel Bryan, Big Show and now Ryback.


----------



## Baldwin.

I hope this Raw is a blu-ray exclusive when the blu-ray of WrestleMania is released.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

never thought Id see a Raw crowd resemble a Darts crowd so much, looked like such a laugh


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Hehe, what an amazing crowd and Raw. Besides the boring Cena promo and 3MB match, everything was very entertaining.


----------



## DaftFox

Would have been even better if the Prime Time Players made an appearance. 

IMAGINE THE MILLIONS OF DOLLARS DANCE. :young2


----------



## Flash Funk

DwayneAustin said:


> Can't get the Fandango tune out of my head now, but I don't even care :mark:


Ive been humming it all day now :argh:


----------



## JC00

T-Bag said:


> I hope this Raw is a blu-ray exclusive when the blu-ray of WrestleMania is released.


----------



## SonoShion

I'm glad to have been part of this night and that people at TV enjoyed it. I lost my voice and Fandangos theme song won't leave me anytime soon.


----------



## Murph

I'm still buzzing after Raw, been so long since I've felt this way! Everybody who deserved an amazing pop got it, and everybody who deserved shat on got shat on (I like Sheamus, but the Bart Simpson character he has is too annoying). There HAS to be a way to get this sort of atmosphere at multiple shows throughout the year. I'm already looking forward to the post-Mania more than Wrestlemania XXX itself.


----------



## Swarhily

I can't remember the last time I've enjoyed Raw that much.


----------



## RatedR10

I didn't have high hopes, but I'm looking more forward to the post-WM Raws than Wrestlemania itself nowadays. :lmao

Cena's heel turn was awesome. Du du, dudududu du du, dudududu, dudu. I can't believe they all sang Fandango's theme. Amazing.

The "We are Awesome" chant was awesome as well, and from a storyline standpoint, it seems like The Undertaker will be sticking around for a program with The Shield which is great. Oh, and obviously Ziggler winning the World title... I marked the fuck out. It's about damn time. That pop was ridiculous!


----------



## CharliePrince

woke up and I feel like I've just had a one night stand after last night's RAW crowd insanity






it was good in that you're not really sure what happened kind of way

but damn it was good


----------



## kiguel182

Amazing crowd /= good show.

Ziggler's cash is was perfect and the stand-out moment of the year so far. 

But the rest of the show was average for the most part.

Sheamus vs Orton was a dud and I was watching and listening to the crowd more than watching the match. That tells something about it.

I still can't stand Cena, and the jokes and everything about him. Even with the crowd shitting on him it was awful. As long as he gets a reaction he won't be going anywhere but it's so unbearable right now. And the 3 minute match with Henry, what the hell was that? It didn't make any sense and even the amazing crowd didn't know how to react.

Yes, Ryback's moment was pretty cool but again, was it a heel turn? a face turn? It doesn't make sense when it comes to Cena. And will Ryback lose to him at Extreme Rules? He can't so what are they going to do?

Another cool moment was the brothers of destruction plus Bryan. I want a six-man tag team now. 

Apart from that (3 moments wrote by creative) the only good thing was the crowd. We got 3MB vs Jobbers, same as jobbers vs jobbers. Rodes Scholars jobed to the dancing bafoons in 5 min and we got two wrestlemania re-matches and tons of Wrestlemania recaps. It doesn't matter if you are watching on DVR but live must have been awful.

Amazing crowd, one really great segment elevated by the crowd and two other cool segments. And people are going nuts for this? Yes it was better than Road to Wrestlemania. But ask yourselves how you would have rated this without that amazing crowd?

Note: They sang Fandango's theme music but he had no heat when he was facing jericho. So I'm just going to assume they just liked the music not the wrestler. It's the likely explanation.

And IC title changing after the previously title change, what the hell was that? Made no sense. But Barret won so people here go crazy for it.


----------



## ABrown

I've been humming Fandango's theme all morning. In the shower. Getting dressed. On the train.

fucking crowd :lol


----------



## Strongside

Best Raw in a while! It's kinda sad how RAW was better than WM.


----------



## I Came To Play

Just finished watching. Great RAW, better than WrestleMania! The crowd were incredible. ZIGGLER cash in was awesome, as was The Shield interrupting Taker. Interesting to see where Ryback goes from here.

duh-dah-duh-dah-duh-dah-da-da :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coney718

Best Raw I've seen in a LONG time. The crowd definitely made tonight special. I marked out when Ziggler won the title. I didnt even see the whole show. I missed Fandago but I'll go back and watch that later today. Rybacks turn was awesome and the crowd loved it. Have to say this Raw was better than Wrestlmania.


----------



## ViolentPassion

Decent raw...Ziggler cash in, Brothers of Destruction + D Bry program w/ The Shield started, great moment with Ryback and Cena at the end. Crowd was HOT HOT HOT! Really enjoyed the show overall. Excited to see what's next for Punk as well.


----------



## Macho Minion

BIG E WINNING said:


> http://veedio.info/putlocker.php?url=C48AE87442A04789
> 
> Fucking beautiful. It'll be one of those moments where he, and all of us, will look back as THAT moment where he was made in a star, future booking withstanding.


What was really special about the cash-in is how it was executed. Wasn't just a run-in and pin; when ADR locked in the cross armbreaker *everybody* (myself included) thought Zig was gonna get screwed again. 

Truly one of the greatest wrestling moments, in one of the greatest wrestling nights, I've ever seen.


----------



## $id

any one has the wwe trolling the crowd with austins music...video ? anywhere and the cena opening segment?

much appreciated if some one helps


----------



## GreenDude88

Overall it was a very memorable Raw, with two titles changing hands (including the World Championship with Dolph finally cashing in) a tremendous crowd and a heel turn from Ryback. My personal highlights were Ziggler cashing in, the fans and the entertaining IC Title match. Unfortunately on the negative side the aforementioned bout was the only one on the show really worth watching, the rest were average for the most part. As for Ryback's turn I'm not sure how much good this will do him, and I can't say I'm too excited by it.

But on the whole I'd call the show a success, and plus Ziggler is champ! 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## CharliePrince

the day after, now that i've had a chance to digest it a bit, the only thing i can say is

last night's crowd was fucking mental

absolutely mental

:

:clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Macho Minion said:


> What was really special about the cash-in is how it was executed. Wasn't just a run-in and pin; *when ADR locked in the cross armbreaker everybody (myself included) thought Zig was gonna get screwed again.*
> 
> Truly one of the greatest wrestling moments, in one of the greatest wrestling nights, I've ever seen.


I thought the same thing. I was literally on the edge of my seat throughout all that.


----------



## Brogue_Kick

The crowd was awesome. I hope WWE come back to that city very soon

FAAAAN-DAAAAN-GOOOOO


----------



## kiguel182

The big question is: Does this mean Bryan is a serious competitor now? They seemed to go on that direction on the first feud with The Shield but quickly went back to the same old routine.

I hope this time Bryan gets serious. It could be epic.


----------



## DA

DwayneAustin said:


> Can't get the Fandango tune out of my head now, but I don't even care :mark:
> 
> Dat crowd


Damn it Shep :hendo5 I gotta learn how to put youtube clips on autoplay

Now if anybody needs me, I'll be in my User CP :hendo duh deh, duh duh duh duh duh.....


----------



## fjawodfc

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



Alim said:


> I hope crowds from now on will take note and use tonight's crowd as an example of how to be a good crowd


Good? They were a bunch of idiots, even when their chants were understandable. Anyway, it was just one guy starting chants and the sheep following along. Sit your dumb asses down and watch the ring.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



fjawodfc said:


> Good? They were a bunch of idiots. Sit your dumb asses down and watch the ring.


Well that's your unfun opinion. :gus


----------



## spezzano2311

In all the craziness I missed Big E full on elbowing AJ in his entrance until I rewatched RAW haha


----------



## Green Light

I read they were gonna do a Brock-Rock segment but Rock no-showed Raw or something? lolwat

Rock pulling an Austin circa 2002? 

(didn't see the show)


----------



## Cookie Monster

Green Light said:


> I read they were gonna do a Brock-Rock segment but Rock no-showed Raw or something? lolwat
> 
> Rock pulling an Austin circa 2002?
> 
> (didn't see the show)


Brock wasn't advertised.


----------



## spezzano2311

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



fjawodfc said:


> Good? They were a bunch of idiots, even when their chants were understandable. Anyway, it was just one guy starting chants and the sheep following along. Sit your dumb asses down and watch the ring.


Why do you even watch then? If you weren't entertained by last night's crowd then I don't get your interest in wrestling. MOAN MOAN MOAN. 

On a different note, I don't even get the heavy criticism of Mania. I enjoyed it all, except was a bit disapointted by the streak match and twice in a lifetime was awful. 

However last night was amazing, and it wouldn't have been if the crowd was like the usual RAW crowds.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cookie Monster said:


> Brock wasn't advertised.


No, but I guess it was in the plans while creative was writing last night's show. Originally they were going to actually have Brock attack Rock at the end of Mania sparking a new feud. However Rocky took off without notice and everyone had to scramble to come up with something else.


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao Nice job on changing the description of this section.


----------



## Da Silva

Rock-Cena got booed at Wretlemania, it wasn't as obvious because crowd noises don't translate as well on television. But Rocky knew he wouldn't get a good reception so he did what you would expect him to do, stay the fuck out of there. Like it or not, he has a very lucrative film career to think about and videos of him being booed at RAW would go viral and that's not good for his image.


----------



## gtamann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CsrZ_8lY-4 I must post this  just awesome!


----------



## SDWarrior

OMG have you guys seen that the WWE edited out Ryback's FU to cena? Come on... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coSaQPyw5_I


----------



## CALΔMITY

SDWarrior said:


> OMG have you guys seen that the WWE edited out Ryback's FU to cena? Come on...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coSaQPyw5_I


Lame. :angry:


----------



## Karma101

RAW was fucking amazing. Best RAW since at least 1 year ago and this may have even topped that.


----------



## Alco

I thought last year's post-mania Raw crowd was GOAT, but this year's may have topped it.


----------



## JY57

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srzH5TiJehI&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Jericho, Barrett, Langston, & Mike Chioada


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I need to see that Stone Cold troll! Someone MUST have filmed it!!!


----------



## Baldwin.

HHas any Austin troll videos come out yet? So need to see that shit. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Stone cold troll? I missed out on that one.


----------



## WWE

Aww what happened with that stone cold thing? I had work so I only caught the final half hour of the show

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI

Taker2theMoon said:


> Stone cold troll? I missed out on that one.


The wrestlers loved the crowd but the executives and stuff like that in the back hated it so they played Austin's infamous "Glass Shatters" entrance music during a commercial break (pick one of the 30, I guess) and the crowd went apeshit. Of course, Austin wasn't scheduled for the show.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahh I see. Man I would have gone crazy if that happened on air even if it was just a troll.


----------



## DOPA

That might have been the craziest crowd I've ever seen. Epic on so many levels and made Raw so much fun to watch. Ziggler finally cashed in!!!


----------



## danny_boy

Imagine being an Ex-WWE wrestler who spent years in development perfecting there craft and then getting called up to the main roster where you worked your ass off just to get nowhere and then watches today's product and seeing someone who may now on be massively over because of there...theme song, must be a kick in a balls to a lot of the Alumni but fuck it, Wrestling fans can be the cruellest of them all

I've got nothing else to add to what has already been said, Loved Ziggler cashing in & Loved the crowd who have now made my mind in the fact that I have decided that I will be travelling to New Orleans for Wrestlemania week since it's now on my bucket list to not only attend a Wrestlemania but also to attend the Raw after Wrestlemania


----------



## obby

SPCDRI said:


> The wrestlers loved the crowd but the executives and stuff like that in the back hated it so they played Austin's infamous "Glass Shatters" entrance music during a commercial break (pick one of the 30, I guess) and the crowd went apeshit. Of course, Austin wasn't scheduled for the show.


wow, I hope someone filmed the reaction


----------



## Rock316AE

Decent show, crowd made it fun/interesting to watch for most of the program. It can't happen every week but for one night after WM, it was enjoyable. Ryback as a heel can be interesting if they let him cut natural promos.


----------



## SDWarrior

Taker2theMoon said:


> Lame. :angry:


I hope the company doesn't punish him for it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SDWarrior said:


> I hope the company doesn't punish him for it.


I hope not too. Ryback's a silly dope. 
Everyone thought that Swagger was done after mania due to the whole weed thing, but look who's still on the roster?


----------



## NJ88

I thought RAW was fantastic last night, major props go to the crowd who didn't once die in three hours of RAW.

Firstly, Dolph Ziggler cashes in his MITB. Awesome. They could have done it at Wrestlemania but the crowd on this RAW did indeed make it extra special for him because they popped huge. I'm very, very happy that it finally happened. Del Rio wasn't working as the face champion, and Dolph deserves it. I'm now looking forward to Smackdown. I know he's still going to be a heel, but Ziggler would also work well as a face champion.

Second, Ryback's heel turn (if it was a heel turn??). I'm very pleased about it because they needed a new big heel to take on Cena and I couldn't think of one person who would make me interested, they found someone to turn who looks and feels like a big deal if booked right. The 'FU' statement after the Shellshock came out of the blue, but it kind of confirmed the heel turn I think. I look forward to the feud, even though Cena will be winning.

Third, The Shield vs. BOD/Bryan. I was surprised they went in this direction, and The Shield interrupting The Undertaker was great. It puts The Shield in another really big match, any match with Undertaker is a big deal. It's also a great match for Bryan to be in as it keeps him relevant. I really look forward to this feud and the match at Extreme Rules should be really great too.

Fourth, Wade Barrett wins the IC Title back. I know, the title doesn't mean a whole lot and I have no idea why they had Miz win the title at Wrestlemania in the pre-show at all, but there you have it. I can only hope that they give him a better title reign this time around, and it was great just for the crowd to be honest. That's probably the best match Barrett and Miz have had so far and the win looked great for Barrett. I feel slightly better about Barrett and the IC title.

Fifth, Duh duh duh...singing Fandango's theme song. I've never heard that before, and I have no idea who started the chant, but that's legendary. The reaction to Fandango was actually very impressive, and the attack by Jericho was really well done also. It's nice seeing a feud continue and actually get some heat behind it, because that's lacking in a lot of feuds these days. The Walls of Jericho was great, as was Fandango still correcting someone on his name after the attack. I look forward to this feud continuing.

Sixth, The crowd. They were absolutely amazing. I've never seen a crowd like that, they just took over the show and for a viewer it really made it special to watch. I know they crapped all over Sheamus/Orton and the match wasn't awful but it still made for a far better show. The chants were awesome, they made even the blandest moment seem interesting too. With crowds like these the show would be far better. Applause to the people in attendance last night.

Overall, the show was great. I very rarely found myself getting bored, and I've never said that during a three hour RAW. There was a lot to write home about, a lot happened, some great moments. If paid for Wrestlemania I would feel entirely cheated, to have nothing really of major note or interest happen in four hours after paying $70.00 only to get this show the next night for free...it's a bit strange, but I'm not complaining, I'm just happy they finally did something to get people talking.


----------



## i'm the real COO

DAT Mike Chioda chant, that crowd was electric last night its a huge shame Punk didn't show up coz he would have got a fantastic reception, I hope Taker is sticking around for ER because that 6 man tag match could be huge and give the Shield real star power working with one of the all time greats

Looks like Cena will face Ryback at ER its a shame really coz Ryback could be a massive heel but we all no he or Henry will be fed to Cena.

I'm also pleased to see Y2J and Fandango continuing there feud, I hope Chris can get his win back but I don't see it happening, I don't like Fan but his dancer is hot so i'll give him credit for that


----------



## Epididymis

I haven't thought about it but yes that person or group of people that started the Fandangoing must feel amazing.


----------



## Shaun_27

Crowd were awesome as expected, you can always count on the post-WM crowd!


----------



## wkdsoul

NJ88 said:


> I thought RAW was fantastic last night, major props go to the crowd who didn't once die in three hours of RAW.
> 
> Firstly, Dolph Ziggler cashes in his MITB. Awesome. They could have done it at Wrestlemania but the crowd on this RAW did indeed make it extra special for him because they popped huge. I'm very, very happy that it finally happened. Del Rio wasn't working as the face champion, and Dolph deserves it. I'm now looking forward to Smackdown. I know he's still going to be a heel, but Ziggler would also work well as a face champion.
> 
> Second, Ryback's heel turn (if it was a heel turn??). I'm very pleased about it because they needed a new big heel to take on Cena and I couldn't think of one person who would make me interested, they found someone to turn who looks and feels like a big deal if booked right. The 'FU' statement after the Shellshock came out of the blue, but it kind of confirmed the heel turn I think. I look forward to the feud, even though Cena will be winning.
> 
> Third, The Shield vs. BOD/Bryan. I was surprised they went in this direction, and The Shield interrupting The Undertaker was great. It puts The Shield in another really big match, any match with Undertaker is a big deal. It's also a great match for Bryan to be in as it keeps him relevant. I really look forward to this feud and the match at Extreme Rules should be really great too.
> 
> Fourth, Wade Barrett wins the IC Title back. I know, the title doesn't mean a whole lot and I have no idea why they had Miz win the title at Wrestlemania in the pre-show at all, but there you have it. I can only hope that they give him a better title reign this time around, and it was great just for the crowd to be honest. That's probably the best match Barrett and Miz have had so far and the win looked great for Barrett. I feel slightly better about Barrett and the IC title.
> 
> *Fifth*, Duh duh duh...singing Fandango's theme song. I've never heard that before, and I have no idea who started the chant, but that's legendary. The reaction to Fandango was actually very impressive, and the attack by Jericho was really well done also. It's nice seeing a feud continue and actually get some heat behind it, because that's lacking in a lot of feuds these days. The Walls of Jericho was great, as was Fandango still correcting someone on his name after the attack. I look forward to this feud continuing.
> 
> *Fifth*, The crowd. They were absolutely amazing. I've never seen a crowd like that, they just took over the show and for a viewer it really made it special to watch. I know they crapped all over Sheamus/Orton and the match wasn't awful but it still made for a far better show. The chants were awesome, they made even the blandest moment seem interesting too. With crowds like these the show would be far better. Applause to the people in attendance last night.
> 
> Overall, the show was great. I very rarely found myself getting bored, and I've never said that during a three hour RAW. There was a lot to write home about, a lot happened, some great moments. If paid for Wrestlemania I would feel entirely cheated, to have nothing really of major note or interest happen in four hours after paying $70.00 only to get this show the next night for free...it's a bit strange, but I'm not complaining, I'm just happy they finally did something to get people talking.



Hmmmm.... :


----------



## Epididymis

Just checked that Raw is in Greenville, SC next week. So yeah back to the normalcy guaranteed next week.


----------



## NJ88

wkdsoul said:


> Hmmmm.... :


Yeh...apparently I can't count


----------



## CALΔMITY

NJ88 said:


> Yeh...apparently I can't count


I actually didn't notice when I read your post. Hah


----------



## danny_boy

Epididymis said:


> Just checked that Raw is in Greenville, SC next week. So yeah back to the normalcy guaranteed next week.


Well yeah but then the Week after it's in the UK so it's not all bad news.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

Crowd was wild, and Ziggler cashed in. Very good Raw indeed


----------



## Necramonium

I came to the forum and saw this under RAW:



> RAW (779 Viewing)
> DUR-DEH DUH-DEH DO-DEH DUR-HEH


X-D


----------



## Murph

Epididymis said:


> Just checked that Raw is in Greenville, SC next week. So yeah back to the normalcy guaranteed next week.


Felt disheartened when I read that. But as said already, roll on Raw in London.


----------



## diorama

Crazy crowd. I expected crazy atmosphere at RAW after WrestleMania (like last year), but I have never thought that they would be this insane. Kudos to WM29 crowds. You've just beaten Miami.

One thing I'm kinda confused though. Did Ryback just turn heel? Or was he just making a statement to Cena? This is confusing because: 1.Orton and Sheamus got physical but no one actually turned, and 2.The crowd actually siding with Ryback.

I really hope Ryback is actually the face and Cena the annoying heel.


----------



## NJ88

diorama said:


> Crazy crowd. I expected crazy atmosphere at RAW after WrestleMania (like last year), but I have never thought that they would be this insane. Kudos to WM29 crowds. You've just beaten Miami.
> 
> *One thing I'm kinda confused though. Did Ryback just turn heel? Or was he just making a statement to Cena? This is confusing because: 1.Orton and Sheamus got physical but no one actually turned, and 2.The crowd actually siding with Ryback.*
> 
> I really hope Ryback is actually the face and Cena the annoying heel.


I was a little confused, but I think he turned heel. He didn't have to attack to make his intentions known, and his arm gesture after he'd hit the Shellshock told the story. Weather he was told to do it or not, he knew what he was supposed to do and he will have known the direction they were going in with his character, so I think it was a proper heel turn.


----------



## Eulonzo

https://twitter.com/WWEFandango/status/321671892022988800


----------



## Baldwin.

No fucking way. :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Can I get a link to last nights show in full?

Also, can I get a full list of the chants that they did last night?


----------



## TripleG

I haven't had a chance to watch it yet. I had just gotten home from NYC at 11pm and my friend calls me up and tells me about it. 

He said that "it is like someone took away their ADHD medication and replaced it with cocaine!". 

I can't wait to watch this!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has to be posted one more time:

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye

Last night's Raw was honestly some of the most fun I've had watching, ever.


----------



## CharliePrince

Deadman's Hand said:


> Can I get a link to last nights show in full?
> 
> Also, can I get a full list of the chants that they did last night?


there's too many to list

seriously

it was non-stop one after the other

lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm not one to usually put a lot of weight on crowd reactions to determine how great a match/show was... but this one's the exception. Crowd literally made Raw last night a thing of beauty. I'm kicking myself now for not getting myself a ticket to go, but oh well.

That pop for Ziggler was HUGE. Don't think there was anything bigger last night or even this year so far. Even Taker's pop afterwards paled in comparison. Awesome that they popped for Barrett winning the IC Title back. Completely no-selling Sheamus/Orton made me seriously :lmao That's one of the biggest matches WWE could do amongst full-time guys, top 2-3 if not including Cena, and yet the crowd didn't give a fuck about them. Says it all.

So yeah, awesome Raw. Best crowd I can ever remember.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I would have changed that three man jobber match for a Cesaro match. The show would have been perfect.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Leernd

"Duh duh" will overshadow Angle's "You Suck" I think. Raw was awesome though.


----------



## Itami

Someone doesn't belong... :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Itami said:


> Someone doesn't belong... :lmao


I don't know. Now that I think about it Bryan's beard is pretty supernatural.


----------



## APEX

*The crwod made everything better last night. Fair enough they shit all over the Orton and Sheamus match, but both superstars showed their true personalities. Sheamus laughed it off. Orton threw a little wrestling sequence together and shouted 'what were you saying!' at the crowd. The guy is a born heel.

Cena was golden and came up with some great one liners. 'You guys wanna have sex with chocolate?'. Had me laughing.

Every match seemed 10x bigger because the atmosphere. *


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Amber B

I'm not reading through all of this but yesterday's episode shows the state that WWE is actually in. Last night, trolls or not, was a wrestling crowd. The wrestling crowd took a dump on the majority of their roster. There is no character depth, each division is lacking and they only change their formula when they are up against a wall. WWE will either look at this as "Hey, they really like us!" or "Holy shit, we seriously need to examine how/why we're doing certain things".

When you stop some of your talent from appearing on live television because you're afraid of how a live, vocal audience will react, you've got issues. So while it was entertaining to watch the fans do what they did, it's also sad that they _had_ to do that in order to entertain themselves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Amber B said:


> I'm not reading through all of this but yesterday's episode shows the state that WWE is actually in. Last night, trolls or not, was a wrestling crowd. The wrestling crowd took a dump on the majority of their roster. There is no character depth, each division is lacking and they only change their formula when they are up against a wall. WWE will either look at this as "Hey, they really like us!" or "Holy shit, we seriously need to examine how/why we're doing certain things".
> 
> When you stop some of your talent from appearing on live television because you're afraid of how a live, vocal audience will react, you've got issues. So while it was entertaining to watch the fans do what they did, it's also sad that they _had_ to do that in order to entertain themselves.



Very, very true. I enjoyed the shit out of the crowd last night, but it does say alot about the current product. The only thing the crowd LEGIT popped for was the Ziggler cash in. Everything else was about the fans having fun and entertaining themselves. And they did a great job of it, :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Amber B said:


> I'm not reading through all of this but yesterday's episode shows the state that WWE is actually in. Last night, trolls or not, was a wrestling crowd. The wrestling crowd took a dump on the majority of their roster. There is no character depth, each division is lacking and they only change their formula when they are up against a wall. WWE will either look at this as "Hey, they really like us!" or "Holy shit, we seriously need to examine how/why we're doing certain things".
> 
> When you stop some of your talent from appearing on live television because you're afraid of how a live, vocal audience will react, you've got issues. So while it was entertaining to watch the fans do what they did, it's also sad that they _had_ to do that in order to entertain themselves.


indeed i mean look how many promo's/backstage segments we got in that raw and then look at any other normal RAW i feel the reason raw also went so fast is because of the number of matches we had it was great to jump match to match instead of 10 min filler segments


----------



## SDWarrior

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Very, very true. I enjoyed the shit out of the crowd last night, but it does say alot about the current product. *The only thing the crowd LEGIT popped for was the Ziggler cash in.* Everything else was about the fans having fun and entertaining themselves. And they did a great job of it, :lol


And Ryback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SDWarrior said:


> And Ryback.


True, but he turned heel, so they were "supposed" to boo him. But he got cheered. Because the guy he turned on is Cena and it was in front of a smark crowd. That speaks to the shape the product is in.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Itami said:


> Someone doesn't belong... :lmao


He completely belongs. I hope they name their team 'Silence of the Goats'. Also, Bryan, Kane, and Taker should hug it out before Taker leaves again.



Amber B said:


> I'm not reading through all of this but yesterday's episode shows the state that WWE is actually in. Last night, trolls or not, was a wrestling crowd. The wrestling crowd took a dump on the majority of their roster. There is no character depth, each division is lacking and they only change their formula when they are up against a wall. WWE will either look at this as "Hey, they really like us!" or "Holy shit, we seriously need to examine how/why we're doing certain things".
> 
> When you stop some of your talent from appearing on live television because you're afraid of how a live, vocal audience will react, you've got issues. So while it was entertaining to watch the fans do what they did, it's also sad that they _had_ to do that in order to entertain themselves.


Pretty much how I feel. It was good that the crowd was hot, but the fact that they were more focus on chanting funny chants than into the product shows the state the WWE is in. The fans shouldn't chant "We are awesome", they should be chanting "This is awesome", or "X wrestler is awesome".


----------



## WWE

It's like Daniel Bryan doesn't even care anymore. He's supposed to be mad at the crowd chanting yes. Yet last night he was smiling everyone he shouted no

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

FREAKING GREATEST RAW EVER. :mark: :mark: :mark:

EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT

Barrett winning the title again :mark: :mark:

Dolph cashing the freaking CONTRACT :mark: :mark: :mark: I almost fucking cryed. :brock

Interaction between The Shield and Undertaker :mark: :mark: :mark:

DEM CROWD AND FANDANGO WAS AMAZING :mark: :mark: I can't stop singing his theme song now. :mark: LOVE YOU NJ!

RYBACK HEEL TURN? :mark: :mark: :mark: :ryback . I fucking LOVED IT.

Best Raw in memory. :mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Awww....Rock got booed so he took his ball and went home. Do us a favor and just stay home.


----------



## Big Booboos

That was the one of the best Raws I've ever watched. 10/10 no doubt. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Big Booboos

Bryan D. said:


> FREAKING GREATEST RAW EVER. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT
> 
> Barrett winning the title again :mark: :mark:
> 
> Dolph cashing the freaking CONTRACT :mark: :mark: :mark: I almost fucking cryed. :brock
> 
> Interaction between The Shield and Undertaker :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> DEM CROWD AND FANDANGO WAS AMAZING :mark: :mark: I can't stop singing his theme song now. :mark: LOVE YOU NJ!
> 
> RYBACK HEEL TURN? :mark: :mark: :mark: :ryback . I fucking LOVED IT.
> 
> Best Raw in memory. :mark:


Agreed. That was the best Raw in memory. 
Loved it as well.


----------



## Eulonzo

Cycloneon said:


> It's like Daniel Bryan doesn't even care anymore. He's supposed to be mad at the crowd chanting yes. Yet last night he was smiling everyone he shouted no
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's post-WrestleMania, the crowd was hot, the atmosphere was incredible, I don't blame the man for smiling.

Also, anyone else notice that they edited out Ryback's "up yours" gesture on their YouTube Channel? I assume Vince got pissed about it.




As soon as he shell shocks him it kinda cuts to him getting the title instead of the "up yours" gesture thing he did.


----------



## SDWarrior

Eulonzo said:


> It's post-WrestleMania, the crowd was hot, the atmosphere was incredible, I don't blame the man for smiling.
> 
> Also, anyone else notice that they edited out Ryback's "up yours" gesture on their YouTube Channel? I assume Vince got pissed about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as he shell shocks him it kinda cuts to him getting the title instead of the "up yours" gesture thing he did.


Yep, I mentioned earlier that it was edited out. I hope he doesn't get punished for actually being convincing.


----------



## Itami

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> He completely belongs. I hope they name their team 'Silence of the Goats'.


How about GOATs of Destruction?


----------



## Amber B

UP YOURS, STUPID!


----------



## Blueforce7

Anyone know what they're chanting at around 3:53?


----------



## AJ

Really enjoyed the show, I posted about the crowd during the show last night, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> Anyone know what they're chanting at around 3:53?


lionsault


----------



## Eulonzo

SDWarrior said:


> Yep, I mentioned earlier that it was edited out. I hope he doesn't get punished for actually being convincing.


I'm sure he'll just get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## TripleG

I just got done watching Raw. 

- God Bless that crowd! Not only were the energetic and completely shat on John Cena in the opening, but by the end of the show they were just completely bonkers! It was hilarious! Cena's promo was complete and utter shit and his jokes were worse, but the crowd shitting on him made it fun to watch. 

- What was the point of Miz winning the IC Title at the Mania pre show just to drop it right back to Barrett the next night? Oh wait, it is the IC Title. Nobody cares. Well, except for that crowd that was WAY into Barrett. 

- So is the Shield's storyline just going to be them facing a revolving door of babyfaces thrown together for a PPV match? Shield Vs. Taker does raise it above say the Mania trio, but still. Is there a direction or a point to them at all? 

- Ziggler cashing in MITB got a HUGE reaction. I really wish they had done it at Mania so it would have been, you know, A WREESTLEMANIA MOMENT! (and of course I was at Mania, so I have my selfish reason too, lol). I still think the World Title should be shit canned and the shock MITB cash ins are getting redundant, but if they have to exist, at least put it on the best guy they have in Ziggler. 

- I don't think I have ever seen a crowd completely no sell a match more than that Sheamus/Orton match, and hell, if you are going to express your disinterest, make it awesome! "MIKE CHIODA! MIKE CHIODA!" "RVD! RVD!" "JBL! JBL!" "JERRY! JERRY!" "MICHAEL COLE! MICHAEL COLE!" "RANDY SAVAGE! RANDY SAVAGE!" Just fucking lolz up the ass! That is one of the most entertaining things I've seen in a dogs age! 

- The crowd chanting Fandango's theme song = FUCKING LOL!!! See, now THAT is something that needs to catch on! Fuck the What chants! Give me more theme song singing! 

- Ryback's heel turn, if you can call it that (the crowd hated Cena so much, anyone harming him made him a face in their eyes) was an odd booking decision, but we'll see how that plays out. I guess they will literally turn ANYBODY heel except John Cena.

Anyways, Raw was a shit ton of fun just for the crowd reaction. They were awesome. Under normal circumstances, this should would have been just a regular show with really only Ziggler's cash in to really make it memorable. But with this psycho crowd? I think we'll be remembering this show for a LONG time, lol.


----------



## Eulonzo

TripleG said:


> I just got done watching Raw.
> 
> - God Bless that crowd! Not only were the energetic and completely shat on John Cena in the opening, but by the end of the show they were just completely bonkers! It was hilarious! Cena's promo was complete and utter shit and his jokes were worse, but the crowd shitting on him made it fun to watch.
> 
> - What was the point of Miz winning the IC Title at the Mania pre show just to drop it right back to Barrett the next night? Oh wait, it is the IC Title. Nobody cares. Well, except for that crowd that was WAY into Barrett.
> 
> - So is the Shield's storyline just going to be them facing a revolving door of babyfaces thrown together for a PPV match? Shield Vs. Taker does raise it above say the Mania trio, but still. Is there a direction or a point to them at all?
> 
> - Ziggler cashing in MITB got a HUGE reaction. I really wish they had done it at Mania so it would have been, you know, A WREESTLEMANIA MOMENT! (and of course I was at Mania, so I have my selfish reason too, lol). I still think the World Title should be shit canned and the shock MITB cash ins are getting redundant, but if they have to exist, at least put it on the best guy they have in Ziggler.
> 
> - I don't think I have ever seen a crowd completely no sell a match more than that Sheamus/Orton match, and hell, if you are going to express your disinterest, make it awesome! "MIKE CHIODA! MIKE CHIODA!" "RVD! RVD!" "JBL! JBL!" "JERRY! JERRY!" "MICHAEL COLE! MICHAEL COLE!" "RANDY SAVAGE! RANDY SAVAGE!" Just fucking lolz up the ass! That is one of the most entertaining things I've seen in a dogs age!
> 
> - The crowd chanting Fandango's theme song = FUCKING LOL!!! See, now THAT is something that needs to catch on! Fuck the What chants! Give me more theme song singing!
> 
> - Ryback's heel turn, if you can call it that (the crowd hated Cena so much, anyone harming him made him a face in their eyes) was an odd booking decision, but we'll see how that plays out. I guess they will literally turn ANYBODY heel except John Cena.
> 
> Anyways, Raw was a shit ton of fun just for the crowd reaction. They were awesome. Under normal circumstances, this should would have been just a regular show with really only Ziggler's cash in to really make it memorable. But with this psycho crowd? I think we'll be remembering this show for a LONG time, lol.


GOAT Post. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Anyone noticed when Orton said "what's my line"?


----------



## Alex

TripleG said:


> - What was the point of Miz winning the IC Title at the Mania pre show just to drop it right back to Barrett the next night? Oh wait, it is the IC Title. Nobody cares. Well, except for that crowd that was WAY into Barrett.


I think WWE did for the sole purpose of trying to warm the fans up at Wrestlemania, it's a shame nobody cares about Miz, Barrett, or the Intercontinental Championship.


----------



## Interceptor88

prowrestling.net said:


> This show highlighted the creative deficiency of the last ten years as the current crop of dull, lifeless characters that WWE has stuffed down our throats received no reaction. Lame characters like Alberto Del Rio, Miz, Kofi Kingston, Jack Swagger, etc received little to no reaction.


 Genius.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Alex said:


> I think WWE did for the sole purpose of trying to warm the fans up at Wrestlemania, it's a shame nobody cares about Miz, Barrett, or the Intercontinental Championship.


They want Barrett as champ for the tour.


----------



## NJ88

JoseBxNYC said:


> They want Barrett as champ for the tour.


Yeh was going to say a similar thing. It was maybe to warm up the crowd for Mania (although why they chose a Barrett/Miz match for that, I don't know) and they're coming to England on tour quite soon so it puts him in a more prominent position for the home fans.


----------



## Baldwin.

I wonder what Vince's reaction was. He was either cracking up like shit or he was angry as fuck.


----------



## AJ

Miz winning the title and dropping it the night after maintains his WrestleMania streak, that's what I think, seeing how they view him in the future, even for Mania XXX will be interesting, to see what they want to do.


----------



## Murph

AJBurnett said:


> Miz winning the title and dropping it the night after maintains his WrestleMania streak, that's what I think, seeing how they view him in the future, even for Mania XXX will be interesting, to see what they want to do.


Miz & Morrison lost to Carlito & Primo at the Wrestlemania XXV pre-show, though. Even if he wasn't the one pinned, it has to count as a loss.


----------



## dynamite452

Oh my God that was one of the best RAWs I have watched in years. 

That crowd had me in tears with their chants. Freaking LOL at humming Fandango's music. And way to go Ziggler. 

One thing I noticed was when Kane and Daniel Bryan came to save Undertaker, the fans started chanting Yes! Can you imagine...you're Daniel Bryan and you're in the ring with 2 legends and the fans start chanting YES? Talk about over. 

Really enjoyed last night's Raw. Another best part was the crowd paying no attention to Orton/Sheamus. I was also more interested in the fan's chants during that match than the actual match itself.


----------



## Itami

God, I'm so fucking happy for Fandango. Leave it to the crowd to create new stars.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really happy for Ziggler. The guy deserves his success and hopefully he gets a nice long run with the belt. So many possible opponents for him. Has to have it till Survior Series for me. 

Crowd was great. Post Mania show is always awesome in that respect though.


----------



## Nuski

:yes


----------



## Baldwin.

Just managed to bypass Youtube country shit and watch this. :lmao There are SO many English & Scottish people there. The amount of football tops is epic. I wouldn't be that surprised if it was that portion that started the sing along, since it's known here for football matches. I want a Fandango T-Shirt that just has his theme hummed all over it.


----------



## Cookie Monster

How do you bypass that shit?


----------



## AJ

Murph said:


> Miz & Morrison lost to Carlito & Primo at the Wrestlemania XXV pre-show, though. Even if he wasn't the one pinned, it has to count as a loss.


Yeah I remember, Miz/WWE banded the whole unbeaten thing around a bit at WM27 though.


----------



## Baldwin.

Cookie Monster said:


> How do you bypass that shit?


Used a Youtube Proxy. Just search on google and they work.


----------



## bboy

it was good raw until ryback turned on cena


----------



## -Undertaker-

I'm looking forward to seeing what The Shield will do next. I would love to see Team Hell no and Undertaker vs The Shield in a Tornado Tag Team match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

I love that Wikipedia has already started a new section of Bryan's career entitled "Third Brother of Destruction"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Scottish-Suplex said:


> I love that Wikipedia has already started a new section of Bryan's career entitled "Third Brother of Destruction"


3 GOATS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan and Ziggler both got a huge rub last night. The great crowd was icing on the cake.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Still marking over Ziggler's cash in, brilliant! :mark:


----------



## WWE

It's like everybody already forgot about Antonio cesaro... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Very, very true. I enjoyed the shit out of the crowd last night, but it does say alot about the current product. The only thing the crowd LEGIT popped for was the Ziggler cash in. Everything else was about the fans having fun and entertaining themselves. And they did a great job of it, :lol


They popped for Ziggler, Bryan, Barrett, Taker, Ryback, Henry, Rhodes Scholars and Y2J. They shat on anything they didn't like or they thought was boring. Seems fair enough in my eyes. Also, everyone is going to remember Fandango now thanks to them, he has the chance to be a star.


----------



## septurum

It's sad when Raw is ten times better than Wrestlemania.


----------



## Baldwin.

I can just imagine how loud it would have been if WrestleMania had had a roof over it. Jesus. Imagine 80,000 singing Fandango's theme. :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

FandanGOAT said:


> I can just imagine how loud it would have been if WrestleMania had had a roof over it. Jesus. Imagine 80,000 singing Fandango's theme. :lmao











^Me


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

:lmao I've only just noticed the Mods changing the Raw information to Fandango's song! :


----------



## just1988

septurum said:


> It's sad when Raw is ten times better than Wrestlemania.


*That's because the crowd was diluted at Mania with an extra 60,000 people who don't care as much about pro-wrestling as those smarks who went to Raw. Also filter in the fact Mania was held in a stadium with no roof and you remember that would have lost a lot of crowd noise.

*


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Cycloneon said:


> It's like everybody already forgot about Antonio cesaro...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I didn't. I thought he should have had a match instead of watching 3MB and jobbers go at it.


----------



## bboy

just1988 said:


> *That's because the crowd was diluted at Mania with an extra 60,000 people who don't care as much about pro-wrestling as those smarks who went to Raw. Also filter in the fact Mania was held in a stadium with no roof and you remember that would have lost a lot of crowd noise.
> 
> *


It's more to do with wwe sounding equipment. Football matches are in open stadiums in front of 80,000 and the crowd is electric. Unfortunately wwe just hasn't got it right with their sounding at these stadiums/domes.


----------



## Ndiech

that part when cena gets clotheslined by ryback is so sweet!


----------



## wadajo

Definitely one of the stand-out episodes of Raw in recent memory:


I'll give credit where its due and Cena worked really well with the crowd. I thought he was rather funny in the opening promo, and its good to see him as WWE Champion. Rather him than the Rock tbh.
Dolph Ziggler cashing in the MITB was spectacular! Loved how the crowd popped huge for it.
The segment with Undertaker, Team Hell No and the Shield was electric! I could somewhat see it coming when Undertaker was surrounded, but damn it didn't disappoint. If this is gonna happen at Extreme Rules then I'll be ecstatic!
The crowd chanting for all three commentators during the Sheamus vs. Orton match was hilarious!
Barrett vs. Miz was a quality match. Really glad Barrett got the IC title back.
Ryback turning on Cena was perfectly executed. Just when you think the ending is going to be an anti-climax, it wasn't. Wasn't as good as Lesnar's return, but damn it was good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Alvarez said on the daily update that Punk didn't go out because they didn't want him to be cheered.


----------



## DA

:lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Alvarez said on the daily update that Punk didn't go out because they didn't want him to be cheered.


I Can understand why wwe did it but this is the problem with wwe they need to get away from the basic BAD GUY/GOOD GUY

and start doing it as
Guy 1. I Want to be the best and be someone you can be proud of.
Guy 2. I Want The Gold Because I Deserve It.
Guy 3. I Have Worked My Ass Off For 15 years Well You Hold Me Down.

and let the fan's choice who they relate to and they pick there own good guy/bad guy because from all acounts last night Cena was a bad guy DB,Ziggler,Fandango Were good guys


----------



## Baldwin.

The Cars. :lmao






@00:10 THE ICE CREAM MAN! :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

FandanGOAT said:


> The Cars. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @00:10 THE ICE CREAM MAN! :lmao


Fuck This Shit Gets Better And Better By The Hour


----------



## Cookie Monster

Get that Ice Cream man a better job!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince

FandanGOAT said:


> @00:10 THE ICE CREAM MAN! :lmao


last night is truly LEGEND!!

lmfao!! Ice Cream Man! Ice Cream Man

and he was eating it up too :


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



VRsick said:


> lol king just called coles wife a stripper


That cracked me up because it was so mean.


----------



## XFace

FandanGOAT said:


> The Cars. :lmao


When i heard the cars i almost woke up my entire house in a fit of laughter.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: 4/8 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Cena Has Seized Redemption*



kobra860 said:


> That cracked me up because it was so mean.


And Cole never replied back to it lol


----------



## Hawkke

327 actual pages for last weeks raw and 586 for this one, now that's pretty funny!

I so wish every raw could be this fun, but I guess if they all were we would eventually lose track of how fun it is and just expect more anyway.


----------



## dxbender

Hawkke said:


> 327 actual pages for last weeks raw and 586 for this one, now that's pretty funny!
> 
> I so wish every raw could be this fun, but I guess if they all were we would eventually lose track of how fun it is and just expect more anyway.


Next to Raw1000 thread, this is most posted in Raw discussion thread!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Hawkke said:


> 327 actual pages for last weeks raw and 586 for this one, now that's pretty funny!
> 
> I so wish every raw could be this fun, but I guess if they all were we would eventually lose track of how fun it is and just expect more anyway.


think back to AE MOST Raw's AND Smackdown's WERE Great (go back and watch them it was the CROWD that made them that much better)


----------



## just1988

RaneGaming said:


> think back to AE MOST Raw's AND Smackdown's WERE Great (go back and watch them it was the CROWD that made them that much better)


*If you really go back and watch them you will realise they're not actually that much better than the current product. They just have the benefit of nostalgia behind them to boost the fact that it was a lot more edgy back then and pro-wrestling was fairly new on international television so it was easy to entertain the fans because we hadn't seen it all before (even though most of the stuff was stolen from old angles.)

Difference is now is that the product is a lot cleaner because of the PG aspect and everything has pretty much already been done and been seen by everyone over the past 20 years of international television, so it's impossible to please everyone.*


----------



## NewJack's Shank

WWE should just rely on Post WM crowds to help build stars.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

just1988 said:


> *If you really go back and watch them you will realise they're not actually that much better than the current product. They just have the benefit of nostalgia behind them to boost the fact that it was a lot more edgy back then and pro-wrestling was fairly new on international television so it was easy to entertain the fans because we hadn't seen it all before (even though most of the stuff was stolen from old angles.)
> 
> Difference is now is that the product is a lot cleaner because of the PG aspect and everything has pretty much already been done and been seen by everyone over the past 20 years of international television, so it's impossible to please everyone.*


Not to mention the internet nowdays, Spoilers and we can find out whose returning so when we see it live it takes away a little bit. And true that, Just enjoy the show, Even its a drag sometimes im just a wrestling fan so I watch anyways simple as that


----------



## Jingoro

i just watched the best parts of raw again including fandango's match just to see the crowd sing and dance his intro song. raw was so much better than wrestlemania. definitely a lot more fun to watch. even the 2nd time through, seeing ziggler win and the crowd go apeshit was so special. that and the lol moments that really made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Cocoa Butter

Don't know if this has been posted yet but the controversial hiphop site "WorldStarHipHop" even uploaded the video, already has around 75k hits

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhy1f2bi12T444gRvq


----------



## Tito Saatana

So - when will WWE have a Fandango-t-shirt for sale?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Tito Saatana said:


> So - when will WWE have a Fandango-t-shirt for sale?


check my sig


----------



## Tito Saatana

RaneGaming said:


> check my sig


LOL lovely!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Tito Saatana said:


> LOL lovely!


you know you want 1 

my honestly my suggestion would be

T-SHIRT
Front
Say My Name
I Dare You...

Back
Fandango

then if people are still Humming his song 

Tell them they not allowed 2 when they boo him have him say ok ok if you can say my name i will let you sing along (and they fail he corrects them and orders them to sit down and be quiet)


----------



## nwoattitude

Brilliant crowd. I liked the crowd from Miami better but this crowd was smarkier. They were funnier as well. All in all it was a great show and a great crowd. Best since the Raw after Mania last year. Barrett, Ziggler, Henry, Rhodes Scholars even Ryback were over as hell. If we could get a crowd like this every week i'd be very happy. This is why i still watch WWE


----------



## AttitudeEra.

I really wanna go to Raw in London on the 22nd April but have no friends who would go with me. Hate that.


----------



## CharliePrince

AttitudeEra said:


> I really wanna go to Raw in London on the 22nd April but have no friends who would go with me. Hate that.


you have never gone to an event/party/movie/out/anything by yourself??

??


----------



## AttitudeEra.

CharliePrince said:


> you have never gone to an event/party/movie/out/anything by yourself??
> 
> ??


not really, no. I would feel really weird going to events by myself.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

AttitudeEra said:


> not really, no. I would feel really weird going to events by myself.


Wrestling fans are really friendly check on this forum and twitter or just people in your seat area just strike up convo you are at a wrestling show so you have alot to talk about


----------



## K2K12

just1988 said:


> *If you really go back and watch them you will realise they're not actually that much better than the current product.*


Stop talking out of your fucking arse.


----------



## Dr.Boo

DUR-DEH DUH-DEH DO-DEH DUR-DEH DUH-DEH DO-DEH

2 days later and it's still stuck in my head :lol


----------



## WWE

I started humming the Damn theme now... Crap 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Cycloneon said:


> I started humming the Damn theme now... Crap
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


now you got 2 buy it on itunes it's only fair you know the words now


----------



## Baldwin.

Wait... Is the T-Shirt in your sig legit? :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

FandanGOAT said:


> Wait... Is the T-Shirt in your sig legit? :mark:


Nope neither is 











 Sorry


----------



## Baldwin.

Aw, what.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

FandanGOAT said:


> Aw, what.


sorry got bored of waiting for wwe's version so got my own


----------



## Baldwin.

This'll have to do me for now.


----------



## Baldwin.

No fucking way. Fandango's theme song is #13 in the UK iTunes download chart. :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI

Daniel Bryan+Fandango...

FandanGOAT?


----------



## Baldwin.

No, just Fandango the GOAT.


----------



## just1988

Big big show this week, I loved it. Check out my review and let me know what you think...


----------



## DanM3

Was a great show. For the first time ever cena was funny! The heel turn and sex with chocolate comments were great


----------



## AJ

It's at #11 now.


----------



## Delbusto

Such a great crowd, Ziggler's cash in was epic.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Delbusto1 said:


> Such a great crowd, Ziggler's cash in was epic.


:clap 
Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Patrick Bateman




----------



## Bryan D.

Delbusto1 said:


> Such a great crowd, Ziggler's cash in was epic.


Great job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ziggler Cash In was EPIC. What a CROWD. :clap


----------



## Cmpunk91

Patrick Bateman said:


>


Hate Cena but that dance he did made me laugh my ass off :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Ziggler Cash In was EPIC. What a CROWD. :clap


I know right!? I never knew I'd mark so bad for Ziggler when he won. I liked him, but never considered myself a mark. That moment makes me think of when Eddie won the WWE Championship and Benoit won the Heavyweight Championship and celebrated. (Yeah yeah...he who shall not be named and all...but there's no denying that was an epic emotional moment as well.)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Taker2theMoon said:


> I know right!? I never knew I'd mark so bad for Ziggler when he won. I liked him, but never considered myself a mark. That moment makes me think of when Eddie won the WWE Championship and Benoit won the Heavyweight Championship and celebrated. (Yeah yeah...he who shall not be named and all...but there's no denying that was an epic emotional moment as well.)


Completely agree. Also, the fact that the crowd at Raw already kind of knew or at least was expecting Ziggler to cash in (as evidenced by the We Want Ziggler chants during the Swagger/Del Rio match) but STILL managed to have that reaction makes it even more awesome. Lets just hope WWE continues the momentum.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

If ever I need to cite a source for why a kick-ass crowd can make a bad show good and a good show epic, I need look no further than the 4/8/13 Raw from the Izod Center. Enthralling show from start to finish. For the first time in years, Raw really felt raw! That element of chaos and unpredictability is what makes wrestling great, and it was finally there again last night. Most enjoyable Raw I can ever remember seeing in this era.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

RIP Fandango, Sorry you had to be the IWC Flavor of the month. Next month no more fandango sigs and the people who rode his dick will be the first to bash him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Completely agree. Also, the fact that the crowd at Raw already kind of knew or at least was expecting Ziggler to cash in (as evidenced by the We Want Ziggler chants during the Swagger/Del Rio match) but STILL managed to have that reaction makes it even more awesome. Lets just hope WWE continues the momentum.


I hope the momentum stays as well. Ziggler deserved that win and he deserves to let it last a while.



WillMark4NewJack said:


> RIP Fandango, Sorry you had to be the IWC Flavor of the month. Next month no more fandango sigs and the people who rode his dick will be the first to bash him.


I don't care how the IWC shifts in the future. I will always be enthralled by ffffFFFFFFAAaann*DAAAAAHHHHNNN*GOOOOOOH and his infectious music.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

GOAT crowd.


----------



## JoseBxNYC




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Choke2Death

Just checked out a compilation video of the crowd chants and I change my mind. They were fucking awesome! So full of life, just like last year's post-Mania crowd. Cena playing along with Fandango's theme being sung was hilarious.

Shame the "Chris Benoit" chants never caught on by the entire arena.


----------



## The Streak

The people that boo Cena are bigger marks than the kids that buy his gear. The guy is so talented at WHAT HE DOES it's unreal. One of the GOATs.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Choke2Death said:


> Just checked out a compilation video of the crowd chants and I change my mind. They were fucking awesome! So full of life, just like last year's post-Mania crowd. Cena playing along with Fandango's theme being sung was hilarious.
> 
> Shame the "Chris Benoit" chants never caught on by the entire arena.


As great as I think the crowd was, can't say I would have really enjoyed the Benoit chant. 

Whether WWE is forgetting him or not, chanting the name of someone who did what he did I don't think is great.


----------



## Hawkke

WillMark4NewJack said:


> RIP Fandango, Sorry you had to be the IWC Flavor of the month. Next month no more fandango sigs and the people who rode his dick will be the first to bash him.







Think there is a few people who would like a word with you.


----------



## Bazza101

I don't know if anybody brought this up but did anyone notice in the Orton and Sheameus segment. Orton forgot his line and asked Shemeaus what his line was and Shemeaus told him, watch it back


----------



## diorama

The Streak said:


> The people that boo Cena are bigger marks than the kids that buy his gear. The guy is so talented at WHAT HE DOES it's unreal. One of the GOATs.


What does booing have anything to do with his talent? You do realize that you can have talent but still boring right?!

And also it seems like some people can't have some fun. Maybe Fandango will just be some flavor of the month like Zack was. So what?! Let people enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Bazza101 said:


> was my comment really deleted?
> 
> it was about orton asking shemeus in a promo what his line was, watch it back


Use Search button


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Good God, what an awesome show.


----------



## Macho Minion

I just watched last RAW for about the 6th time (well, technically I had it on the background as I did other things but it still counts). It's officially the best RAW I've seen by a long shot. Not just the obvious moments, but the commentary was also crisp (a few Lawler-isms aside) and most of the matches were actually good. The 3 hours just flew by, it was well-produced and very good pace.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Macho Minion said:


> I just watched last RAW for about the 6th time (well, technically I had it on the background as I did other things but it still counts). It's officially the best RAW I've seen by a long shot. Not just the obvious moments, but the commentary was also crisp (a few Lawler-isms aside) and most of the matches were actually good. The 3 hours just flew by, it was well-produced and very good pace.


Once they embraced the crowd that's when the magic happened Thank god for JBL


----------

